# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HCM] Bán ray THK HSR 20 và nhiều thứ khác

## iamnot.romeo

Em có 2 cặp ray tháo máy, chất lượng còn hơn 90%, rảnh bi bóng, ko rỉ sét, tất cả vết tối màu đều do vết dầu thôi, bi mới chạy nghe tong tong chứ ko nhẹ tên như hàng cũ, ko rít, ko sượng.
Em có kinh nghiệm mua ray nhiều nên cặp nào còn như mới em mới lấy thôi, bèo nhèo là em chẳng thèm đụng. Hàng động bộ tháo máy nên mấy cái block giống nhau hết.

Cặp đầu dài 680 mm, 6 block mỗi block dài 9cm, trục Z máy gỗ nhiều đầu là vô tư luôn nha. Giá 1800k/cặp ( 6kg)




Cặp sau dài 220 mm hành trình 13cm, 2 block, thích hợp ai mua về lấy block thay thế hay thành trình ngắn, cặp này chất lượng 99% luôn. Giá 600k (2kg)


Cái mặt bích này có 4 chổ bắt block trượt theo kích thước của mấy cái block này luôn nhé, mua ray về bắt ốc, gõ gõ là bao đồng phẳng, song song vì cái mặt bích này dc mài 2 mặt nhé. Cực kì thích hợp với H-frame hay C-frame. Giá 1000k


Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em fix mỗi món 100k nhé cho mau lẹ lấy $ mua đồ tết nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Combo THK kích thước 730x 220mm, hành trình dc 550mm, nguyên bộ ray với visme như mới, ko tì vết,  phía sau mài làng mịn, nặng 30kg, đi kèm con servo pana, full sắt thép nên cực kì cức vững nhé, giá 4tr.

----------


## IRF945

> Em có 2 cặp ray tháo máy, chất lượng còn hơn 90%, rảnh bi bóng, ko rỉ sét, tất cả vết tối màu đều do vết dầu thôi, bi mới chạy nghe tong tong chứ ko nhẹ tên như hàng cũ, ko rít, ko sượng.
> Em có kinh nghiệm mua ray nhiều nên cặp nào còn như mới em mới lấy thôi, bèo nhèo là em chẳng thèm đụng. Hàng động bộ tháo máy nên mấy cái block giống nhau hết.
> 
> Cặp đầu dài 680 mm, 6 block mỗi block dài 9cm, trục Z máy gỗ nhiều đầu là vô tư luôn nha. Giá 1800k/cặp ( 6kg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cặp sau dài 220 mm hành trình 13cm, 2 block, thích hợp ai mua về lấy block thay thế hay thành trình ngắn, cặp này chất lượng 99% luôn. Giá 600k (2kg)
> ...


Ib cặp ray 220 mình nhé. Để mình đặt gach
Quangcaoled986@gmail.com

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ok anh IRF945.

----------


## Nam CNC

Khanh, cho anh hỏi , ray là loại này HRS hay SHS ? , visme bước 5 nhưng cấp chính xác cao hay thấp ? thấy ngon quá , nổi máu lên não rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mã ray là THK GSR20, loại dùng thành cặp, ép 2 bên chỉnh rơ dc đó anh, visme chắc C7, không dc C5.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cho e up cái ạh, gạch bể hết rồi.

----------


## Gamo

Chú Romeo nhớ lấy hàng nhé, ko anh quên á  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

haha anh không nhắc em quên luôn ấy ah, chắc chắn mai ghé anh  :Smile:

----------


## shiinichii

> cho e up cái ạh, gạch bể hết rồi.


Thế thì để bộ ray nhỏ hành trình 13cm cho mình nhé ^^,mà bớt thêm cho mình được hok bác ^^
Đc mai mình lên sài gòn mình ghé lấy luôn ý ^^ :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em update tí: giờ còn mấy món dọn dẹp nhà đón tết
Combo THK kích thước 730x 220mm, ray GSR20, visme bước 5, hành trình dc 550mm, nguyên bộ ray với visme như mới, ko tì vết, phía sau mài làng mịn, nặng 30kg, đi kèm con servo pana, full sắt thép nên cực kì cức vững nhé, giá 3tr5.



Khung nhôm nặng 12kg, lỗ bắt ray 20, có phay hạ bậc 2mm tiện cho anh em canh chỉnh bắt ray song song. Mua 80k/1kg gần 1000k, bán thanh lý bớt chật nhà 800k.





combo z mini, hành trình 60mm, visme bước 5, gối BK, ray THK hsr15 full nhôm, mặt bích phay vuông góc ra, gá con spindle mini ngon lành. Giá thanh lý gọn nhà 500k



2 bộ - tấm sắt phay phẳng size 600x200x10, ray THK 20 loại 4 rãnh bi như ray SR dài tương đương tấm sắt, ray còn ngon lành tháo trong mấy cánh tay robot nên bi chạy nghe tiếng vèo vèo, visme các bác tự mua loạii vừa ý mình gắn vào là có bộ trục z full sắt thép cứng vững rồi, giá 1800k/ bộ.


visme NSK phi 20, tháo trong máy cắt dây, loại siêu chính xác UPZ, ổ bi loại gọn nhẹ phi 40, mặt bích 55mm, ngoại hình tuyệt đẹp, ko tì vết gì,
cây dài phi 20, bước 4, hành trình 370mm giá 800k, cây ngắn phi 20, bước 3, hành trình 270mm giá 600k



Cặp sau dài 220 mm hành trình 13cm, 2 block, thích hợp ai mua về lấy block thay thế hay thành trình ngắn, cặp này chất lượng 99% luôn. Giá fixed 600k (2kg)


Cặp đầu dài 680 mm, 6 block mỗi block dài 9cm, trục Z máy gỗ nhiều đầu là vô tư luôn nha. Giá 1800k/cặp ( 6kg)




số dt em 0120 76tám 44tám3 ở sài gòn nhé.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## viet tran

> em update tí: giờ còn mấy món dọn dẹp nhà đón tết
> Combo THK kích thước 730x 220mm, ray GSR20, visme bước 5, hành trình dc 550mm, nguyên bộ ray với visme như mới, ko tì vết, phía sau mài làng mịn, nặng 30kg, đi kèm con servo pana, full sắt thép nên cực kì cức vững nhé, giá 3tr5.
> 
> 
> 
> Khung nhôm nặng 12kg, lỗ bắt ray 20, có phay hạ bậc 2mm tiện cho anh em canh chỉnh bắt ray song song. Mua 80k/1kg gần 1000k, bán thanh lý bớt chật nhà 800k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minh lấy combo z.mới sms cho bác rồi đó

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@viet tran: ok bác chiều ghé em.
Em vừa nhận dc 1tr4 cho 2 con visme NSK upz, anh nào gửi thì nt số địa chỉ dùm em qua diễn đàn nhé, dt em nó bị lỗi, ko vào mục tin nhắn xem số dc. Thanks anh.

----------


## itanium7000

> @viet tran: ok bác chiều ghé em.
> Em vừa nhận dc 1tr4 cho 2 con visme NSK upz, anh nào gửi thì nt số địa chỉ dùm em qua diễn đàn nhé, dt em nó bị lỗi, ko vào mục tin nhắn xem số dc. Thanks anh.


Em đấy ạ. Đã PM địa chỉ cho bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks anh itanium nhiều.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## viet tran

> Minh lấy combo z.mới sms cho bác rồi đơ


Chac 3m nhường lại cho bác nào cần combo z.muốn lấy quá mà đang phân van. Chắc em xài lại combo của em lại.hic xin lỗi bác nhá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@viettran ok bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@itanium:  cặp visme NSK UPZ đã chuyển tính thành cho anh xong.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> @itanium:  cặp visme NSK UPZ đã chuyển tính thành cho anh xong.


Thanks bác!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Về mấy cây visme đẹp ơi là đẹp, có cao thủ qua nhà chơi khen lấy khen để nên em cũng yên tâm về chất lượng, visme ngoại hình ko tì vết, êm ái, còn bót, không trơn tuột.
1 cặp NSK phi 12, bước 5,P1 C3, dài 600, hành trình 450 Giá 1400k/cặp.
1 cặp phi 16, bước 10, dài 760mm, hành trình 620mm, em không dám chắc nó là của hãng nào vì ko thấy nó in gì cả, chỉ biết nó có ngoại hình và cấu tạo giống y chang mấy cây NSK C5Z lần trước em bán và dùng gối đỡ của NSK như 2 cây NSK phi 12 C3 ở trên, em chỉ dám bảo đảm chất lượng bên ngoài nhìn vào là thích ngay, ko vết ố, trầy, quay ổ bi đi êm ái ko sượng gì hết, còn bót ko trơn tuột. Giá 1800k/cặp.


NSK 1205 P1 C3Z



Cặp dài 



gối đỡ 4 cái y chang vì rã cùng 1 máy

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mấy cái bàn dc mài, trên thân toàn vết ố thôi, zoom cận cảnh thì vân mài vẫn thẳng tắp không thiếu vân nào, giá hạt giẻ cho anh em về chế gì chế, khoan taro làm bàn máy, hay làm bàn map rà linh tinh cũng vui. Tất cả cái này tháo ra trong 1 cái bàn T có thể điều chỉnh vuông góc X-Y cực kì chính xác.

Bàn nhỏ 400x400, cái này chịu khó về khoang ma trận 6x6 các lỗ M6 hay M8 là có cái bàn máy mini rồi, nhẹ nhẹ mười mấy kg ah, toàn là vết ố dầu thôi, zoom vào vân mài còn nguyên xi hết ko rỉ, ko sét, Giá 800k



Bàn lớn hơn tí 400x500 mà cùi hơn tí vì bị mẻ mấy cái cạnh T để gá phôi 1 bên, 1 bên còn ok, xem như cái bàn này còn 400x400 sài tốt. bên kia không gá dc con trượt T nữa rồi. Nặng hơn cái be bé, phải hơn 20kg, như cái kia khoan ma trân 6x6 M8 M6 là cũng có cái bàn gá đẹp, hiện nay em đang dùng nó làm bàn map để đo mấy cái nho nhỏ. Giá 
 600k thôi nó bị xí tí  :Smile: 


Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## itanium7000

Em đã nhận được 02 cây vitme NSK UPZ, hàng đẹp, đóng gói cũng quá chuyên nghiệp luôn. Cảm ơn bác *iamnot.romeo* nhiều nhé!

----------


## sieunhim

bác có bán lẻ 1 cây 16 bước 10 ko e lấy 1 cây. nếu có em đặt 1 cây nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@itanium: thanks bác. Em rất sợ hàng hóa tới tay anh em mà hư hại, chẳng ai vui cả.
@sieunhim: để em coi bán dc cặp ko thì em xé lẽ cho bác nhé, cho em ít thời gian nữa nhé.
em update tí thông tin nhé: cái bàn 400x400 dày 25m, còn cái bàn 400x500 dày 30.

----------


## viet tran

[QUOTE=iamnot.romeo;63342]Mấy cái bàn dc mài, trên thân toàn vết ố thôi, zoom cận cảnh thì vân mài vẫn thẳng tắp không thiếu vân nào, giá hạt giẻ cho anh em về chế gì chế, khoan taro làm bàn máy, hay làm bàn map rà linh tinh cũng vui. Tất cả cái này tháo ra trong 1 cái bàn T có thể điều chỉnh vuông góc X-Y cực kì chính xác.

Bàn nhỏ 400x400, cái này chịu khó về khoang ma trận 6x6 các lỗ M6 hay M8 là có cái bàn máy mini rồi, nhẹ nhẹ mười mấy kg ah, toàn là vết ố dầu thôi, zoom vào vân mài còn nguyên xi hết ko rỉ, ko sét, Giá 800k



Bàn lớn hơn tí 400x500 mà cùi hơn tí vì bị mẻ mấy cái cạnh T để gá phôi 1 bên, 1 bên còn ok, xem như cái bàn này còn 400x400 sài tốt. bên kia không gá dc con trượt T nữa rồi. Nặng hơn cái be bé, phải hơn 20kg, như cái kia khoan ma trân 6x6 M8 M6 là cũng có cái bàn gá đẹp, hiện nay em đang dùng nó làm bàn map để đo mấy cái nho nhỏ. Giá 
 600k thôi nó bị xí tí  :Smile: 


Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tâm3.[/QUƠTE]

 Tiếc qua.biêt vậy em để từ từ rồi mua cặp vitme dài 760mm.vừa với khổ của em.hic cây bửa mua em gắn vô dư phần đuôi tới 150mm lận.

----------


## sieunhim

> @itanium: thanks bác. Em rất sợ hàng hóa tới tay anh em mà hư hại, chẳng ai vui cả.
> @sieunhim: để em coi bán dc cặp ko thì em xé lẽ cho bác nhé, cho em ít thời gian nữa nhé.
> em update tí thông tin nhé: cái bàn 400x400 dày 25m, còn cái bàn 400x500 dày 30.


Ko vội ko vội. Có thì hú e, mà lỡ bác nào mua cả 2 cây thì cũng báo em để em khỏi mong nhé  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bác nào gạch cái bàn 400x500 thì pm trên diễn đàn em gửi cái mặt bên kia cho xem ah, cũng dc mài luôn. đố dt cuối 777 đấy ah, em ko vào xem số đó lại dc.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mặt sau của cái bàn 400x500, với lại chụp cận cảnh 2 cái rãnh T bên kia còn nguyên.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

vỡ gạch cái bàn 400x500 vì chủ thớt cần cái mặt phẳng hết bên kia, nói chung nó vẫn dc mài phẳng những chổ nào có vân đấy ah, bàn T kiểu này người ta hay đúc có gân để giảm trong lượng chỗ nào không cần thiết... ố dầu mỡ mấy chổ đen thôi ah, lau xong nhìn vẫn thấy mấy cái vân. Giá ve chai nên chờ thời thôi ah.

----------


## viet tran

> vỡ gạch cái bàn 400x500 vì chủ thớt cần cái mặt phẳng hết bên kia, nói chung nó vẫn dc mài phẳng những chổ nào có vân đấy ah, bàn T kiểu này người ta hay đúc có gân để giảm trong lượng chỗ nào không cần thiết... ố dầu mỡ mấy chổ đen thôi ah, lau xong nhìn vẫn thấy mấy cái vân. Giá ve chai nên chờ thời thôi ah.


 Step 6 dây 2 pha đó bác.em nhìn lầm con combo của em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ko vội ko vội. Có thì hú e, mà lỡ bác nào mua cả 2 cây thì cũng báo em để em khỏi mong nhé


mới thấy bác nào cùng mua 1 cây nữa với bác siêu nhím mà sao mất cmt rồi  :Smile:

----------


## saudau

> mới thấy bác nào cùng mua 1 cây nữa với bác siêu nhím mà sao mất cmt rồi


Sorry bác. Cũng đang thèm cây này lắm nhưng đang khô máu sợ lỡ việc của bác. ít hôm nếu còn thì mình lấy vậy.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

OK thôi bác, ít hôm nữa mà còn thì 2 bác share nhau đi, hàng đẹp, trên tay là sướng luôn ấy

----------


## sieunhim

sắp tết roài, hóng để tết này có thì e thay dàn áo cho con máy cùi của e vậy :d

----------


## shinkuto

> Combo THK kích thước 730x 220mm, hành trình dc 550mm, nguyên bộ ray với visme như mới, ko tì vết,  phía sau mài làng mịn, nặng 30kg, đi kèm con servo pana, full sắt thép nên cực kì cức vững nhé, giá 4tr.


Bộ combo này còn k bác

----------


## Nam CNC

2 cây 12-5 bán giá vốn cho tui đi , bữa kia vào thấy mà quên mang tiền , ai dè chú hốt luôn, hàng siêu mới, siêu ngon , ở nhà có 2 cây những bị tàn phai nhan sắc 1 tí do nằm ngoài trời... tui chuẩn bị tính toán làm mấy em mini đây.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@đại ca Nam: 2 cây đó đi ra Bắc theo ông forum bên kia rồi anh ơi  :Frown:  Ngày nào a cũng lên mà em đăng mấy bữa rồi a mới thấy hả  :Frown: 
@sieunhim: như em đã inbox bác, bác saudau lấy 1 cây đó
@sinkuto: combo em bán 2 hôm rồi bác ơi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Tình hình là ráp 2 cái máy 1 con H-frame 500x400, 1 con router 600x800, mà sáng nay Lão Phật gia ở nhà phán rằng mày chỉ có chổ làm 1 cái thôi chọn 1 con đi, còn giữ 2 con thì mày ra đường nhường chổ cho con kia, nên em phải nhượng lại cái router đang ráp lấy tiền linh kiện thôi.
 - combo dây đai, tổng cộng 4 ray NB japan, bản 15, 4 rãnh bi,  8 block, dây đai có lõi thép, có tăng chỉnh độ căng dây, 9kg 1 bộ.
 - mấy cái eke sắt tự làm, mài rà theo eke tháo máy,
 - thanh giằng ngang, nhôm đúc dày 35mm, dài 860mm, cao 150mm, mỗi cây 10kg, nó là cặp vai trong máy tự động của đức ngoài bãi mới tháo, 3 cây kích thước, chốt định vị giống y chang ko khác chút gì.

 - Tình trang hiện nay là lên dc cái khung như hình, cây giằng thứ 3 chưa ráp, mới phần xương thôi mà nặng cỡ 50kg (toàn nhôm ko mà nặng vậy đấy). Em đã canh chỉnh, block ốc eke hết rồi, hiện giờ song song và đồng phẳng tương đối tốt. Mỗi cái eke bắt 12 con lục giác M6 nên cứng cáp khỏi chê.
 - Ngoại hình thì nhìn bên ngoài liền lạc thích ngay. Em làm theo mẫu con to to của bác Nhatson đấy.
 - Tất cả 4tr2 là tiền linh kiện, ốc lục giác M6, M8 gần trăm con. Uy tiên anh em ở sg qua xem rồi vác về, chuyển xa em ngại, phủ bì hiện tại 800x900, kích thước gia công dc 600x800.

Về kỹ thuật thì em tính dùng 1 cây lap tròn phi 14, nồi 2 puli phí trong lại bằng 2 cái khớp nối 14-14 để đồng bộ 2 bên và kéo bằng 1 cây visme. Tùy anh em có điều kiện nối láp, dùng 2 cây visme là chuẩn nhất, còn chưa có điều kiện thì chạy dây đai cắt gỗ vẫn đẹp. Nói chung có nhiều lựa chọn cho thiết kế đối với cái khung này.





Con H-frame em đang làm để cắt nhôm làm mấy cái khuôn vỉ nướng ở nhà. Hiện nay như hình thì nó nặng 150kg chưa tính có bộ combo. Em làm có một mình nên ráp modul lại thôi chứ ko hàn dính hết dc. Làm gần xong rồi em có lưu hình lại, đợi thêm ít đồ nữa, đầy đủ em đăng lên cho anh em vào giao lưu.

----------


## thuhanoi

> @đại ca Nam: 2 cây đó đi ra Bắc theo ông forum bên kia rồi anh ơi  Ngày nào a cũng lên mà em đăng mấy bữa rồi a mới thấy hả 
> @sieunhim: như em đã inbox bác, bác saudau lấy 1 cây đó
> @sinkuto: combo em bán 2 hôm rồi bác ơi.


Té ra mình tạo động lực cho 2 ông siêu nhân và sáu đầu chia nhau cặp giò nấu lẫu ngày tết  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

> Té ra mình tạo động lực cho 2 ông siêu nhân và sáu đầu chia nhau cặp giò nấu lẫu ngày tết


Oan cho e rồi ah. E vẫn hậm hực cây vitme của mình thiếu 2cm chạy hơi bực mình. nay có cây này kẹp với cây của em thì bên nội bên ngoại trời sinh 1 cặp nên e tối mắt rung tay ah.
 DIY nên Sầu Đau là thế mà.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Oan cho e rồi ah. E vẫn hậm hực cây vitme của mình thiếu 2cm chạy hơi bực mình. nay có cây này kẹp với cây của em thì bên nội bên ngoại trời sinh 1 cặp nên e tối mắt rung tay ah.
>  DIY nên Sầu Đau là thế mà.


Hi đùa chơi cho vui mà.

----------


## sieunhim

> Té ra mình tạo động lực cho 2 ông siêu nhân và sáu đầu chia nhau cặp giò nấu lẫu ngày tết


Vâng e tết này có mỗi nồi lẩu đó thôi đấy bác ah, ăn lẩu khỏi ăn gì khác. Ah 3 bộ motor của bác e biết là ngon nhưng e ngu điện lắm nên vẫn để góc chứ chưa dám chơi với nó.
@iamnot.romeo: như đã call bác, e cố gắng ghé bác sớm (hơi xa :Frown: ). Nếu bác cần thì gửi số tk e chuyển tiền cho bác, còn ko e ghé đưa lun

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: 
- Mấy cây visme coi như xong. Hàng chắc chắn sẽ về tay mọi người trước tết.
- Cây nhôm cũng có gạch lớn coi như chắc chắn ra đi.
- Combo mini cũng xong.
- Combo THK cũng xong.
Cảm ơn ae ủng hộ rất nhiều.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## ppgas

> combo z mini, hành trình 60mm, visme bước 5, gối BK, ray THK hsr15 full nhôm, mặt bích phay vuông góc ra, gá con spindle mini ngon lành. Giá thanh lý gọn nhà 500k


Juliet, đo giúp đường kính (chính xác) cái vòng tròn kẹp spin xem sao nhé. Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em mà trả lời là thành juliet rồi, mà ko trả lời thì là vô lễ rồi... 52mm đó anh, mà nó đi luôn rồi

----------

ppgas

----------


## Himd

Thích cái miếng sắt mà hà nội oải quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Thích cái miếng sắt mà hà nội oải quá


Thì ra là bác gọi cho em, hôm qua xĩn quắc cần câu nên ko nghe máy dc sorry bác, 2 miếng + lại 35kg tiền vận chuyển khá là cao, bác xem lại.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cuối năm mới hốt về cú chót 5 cây visme NSK phi 15 bước 10 toàn bộ mã W1510 P1 C5Z, toàn bộ gối đỡ đầy đủ, êm mượt, ko tì vết gì, mấy cái này nó load nhẹ mà cần chính xác nên tháo ra còn như mới, quay rất thích.
 - - - 2 cây đầu hành trình 640mm, gối đỡ đầy đủ. Giá 1600k/cặp vì gối đỡ hơi chuyên dụng tí, bao đẹp.




 - - - 3 cây sau hành trình 860mm, gối đỡ bắt cả 2 chiều, giá 1000k/cây, bao đẹp.




Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## tranphong248

Mình lấy 1 cây hành trình 640 nhe .... Romeo ới ( 0907... 895)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em chưa nhận dc tin nhắn hay gọi luôn anh, có gì inbox em đi

----------


## sieunhim

đề nghị các bác tết nhất rồi ko bán hàng nữa để e còn có tiền lì xì cho mấy cháu  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## IRF945

Ib cấy vít ht 860 với cặp ray 20 2 blok đã đk mà ct bận quá chưa về kip

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cây visme 860 có bác qua nhà lấy 3 cây về làm máy in 3D delta rồi bạc ạ, chỉ còn cái cặp ray ngắn thôi.

----------


## IRF945

Gửi mật thư đi. Địa chỉ giá cả. Để cho người ghé lấy

----------


## tranphong248

Đã nhận hàng, đóng gói kỹ (giấu trong cái lồng chim)  :Wink: , hàng đẹp. Thank bác chủ

----------


## linhdt1121

em cũng đã nhận được hàng của bác, đẹp hơn e mong đợi mà hơn thế nữa nó lại vừa đẹp với cái món đang có ở nhà.
thank bác chủ nhiệt tình, ship hàng trước khi em gửi tiền  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cuối năm chúc tất cả một năm mới nhiều may mắn, thành công, sức khỏe. Cảm ơn anh em ủng hộ em trong năm qua.

----------


## Nachi

> Cuối năm chúc tất cả một năm mới nhiều may mắn, thành công, sức khỏe. Cảm ơn anh em ủng hộ em trong năm qua.


Cây 640 con ko vậy bac chủ thớt. Tết nhất ham rượu chè .giờ mới lên dd .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em update tình hình cái, nhiều bác call mà hàng đã hết và nhiều bác call mà em ko nghe máy dc.
Hiện nay visme đã bán hết, còn lại vài cặp ray THK bản 20, 4 block/cặp, dài 480mm và 580mm, block lỗ không taro thôi.
Để bãi khai trương em tha gì về dc thì tha về cho anh em chế cháo.

----------


## phuongmd

Cho mình ké 1 tí.

Thấy chiếc động cơ Minas trên combo THK của chú Khanh nhớ ra ở nhà còn 1 driver A2 200W của Pana như hình


Driver này hợp với loại động cơ MSM022Axx
Bác chủ mà thấy mã con motor đó giống vậy mà ko xài thì inbox lại cho mình nhé.
Thanks nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán .....

----------


## HocMo

> em update tình hình cái, nhiều bác call mà hàng đã hết và nhiều bác call mà em ko nghe máy dc.
> Hiện nay visme đã bán hết, còn lại vài cặp ray THK bản 20, 4 block/cặp, dài 480mm và 580mm, block lỗ không taro thôi.
> Để bãi khai trương em tha gì về dc thì tha về cho anh em chế cháo.


- A lô mà bác đâu có nghe máy? Nhắn tin cũng ko thấy trả lời thì giao dịch sao đây ạ?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## saudau

Mình nhớ hình như bác chủ nói bị mất số ĐT nào đó. Bác xem lại thử xem đã gọi số nào?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: Combo THK KR46 đã nhận tiền trước coi như xong nhé, mấy cặp ray chỉ còn 1 cặp 580mm.
Sorry bác HocMo, em xác nhận bác đặt gạch gặp ray như đã nói chuyện điện thoại nhé, ĐT em hơi khìn, em ráng gom đổi cái ĐT.

----------


## HocMo

Ọc! Em còm men 2 lần mà xong lại bị mất bài!!!!
 Em lấy cặp ray THK bản 20, 4 block/cặp, dài 480mm ạ!
ĐC em: Nguyễn Tự Nguyện (Giáo viên). Thôn Hậu xá, xã Phương tú, huyện Ứng hòa, tp Hà nội. (em ở khu vực nông thôn nên ko có số nhà). SĐT: 0988141 không chín tám.
 Em xài thẻ Agrybank nếu bác Khanh có thẻ Agrybank thì cho em xin số TK để chuyển tiền, cùng ngân hàng thì chuyển phát nhận đc lun.

----------


## HocMo

Đã chuyển sèng cho bác thớt ( 1.4 triệu) từ tk vietcombank của ca sĩ Mai Trần Lâm nhóe! Bác thớt vô xác con nhà bà nhận nhóe vì alo vưỡn chưa bắt máy.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xác nhận em đã nhận tiền của bác HocMo nhé, em lu bu quá để dt trên kệ, lo sửa cái máy nên ko để ý có cuộc gọi.
@tranminhlong: em gói cái THK KR46 rồi, đầu giờ chiều em gửi Tín Thành nhé.

----------

HocMo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay đã bán hết những thứ trên, còn cái gì còn đăng phía dưới này nhé.
1. Combo Germany Star, hành trình khoảng 2400mm em chưa do chính xác, tổng thể dài hơn 2m7 một chút, cái mặt bích dài 200mm. Ray tải nặng 4 rãnh bi của Star luôn, kéo bằng dây đai bẳng 60mm, cũng là nắp che bụi như hình, cốt ra phi 20, trong máy tháo ra là nó kéo 1 cái combo dài 1 mét cũng khá nặng tay nên tải của cái combo này cũng dc lắm.
Giá 10tr thích hợp dùng cho máy CNC pasma hoặc máy cắt gỗ, hàng hiếm 2 năm nay mới thấy cái combo dài thế này về bãi. Nặng chắc cỡ con ghệ 50kg.





Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

2. Cái mặt bích này có 4 chổ bắt block trượt theo kích thước của trượt HRS20 mua ray về bắt ốc, gõ gõ là bao đồng phẳng, song song vì cái mặt bích này dc mài 2 mặt nhé. Cực kì thích hợp với H-frame hay C-frame. Giá 1000k

----------


## viet tran

> 2. Cái mặt bích này có 4 chổ bắt block trượt theo kích thước của trượt HRS20 mua ray về bắt ốc, gõ gõ là bao đồng phẳng, song song vì cái mặt bích này dc mài 2 mặt nhé. Cực kì thích hợp với H-frame hay C-frame. Giá 1000k


Đien thoại gọi bác không đườc.chiêu em ghé bác nhá.

----------


## HocMo

Em đã nhận đc đồ chơi nha bác thớt. Em nhận đc hôm thứ 2 cơ mà đang bệnh nên chưa khui luôn. Bữa nay đỡ hơn chút mới vô điểm danh xác nhận với bác thớt đc ạ!

----------


## Thai Khang

Bác chủ còn cây vitme 15 nào dài 1m ko vậy ib em nhé!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã inbox cho bác nhé Thai Khang.
3. 6 cái block HSR15W, hàng linh kiện chưa sử dụng, lẫn trong đống ray dính nhiều dầu mỡ nên nhìn xí vậy thôi, bên trong bi vẫn sáng đẹp, mỗi cặp bock đi với 1 thanh ray dài đúng bằn chiều dài 2 block để giữ bi không rớt ra nên xem như ko trượt dc gì. Anh em nào đang dùng ray hsr15 thì mua về thay thế block cũ là đẹp. Giá 150k/1 block.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán.......

----------


## linhdt1121

Bác chủ có ray vs vitme nao dài 1,5m ko.
Ray 15 hay 20 đều đc. Vitme thì tối thiểu phi 16, bước 5

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ cái này phải tìm thôi ah, vis bước 5 mà dài vậy khó tìm lắm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán ........

----------


## linhdt1121

> dạ cái này phải tìm thôi ah, vis bước 5 mà dài vậy khó tìm lắm.


Quên ko nói rõ, bước 5 hay 10 đều ok, dễ như cv ấy mà.hehe
Có thì alo tớ nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác chủ còn cây vitme 15 nào dài 1m ko vậy ib em nhé!


đang có cây dài 1m, hành trình chỉ hơn 800 chút, cấu tạo hơi lạ để mai em chụp hình cho bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay đã bán hết những thứ trên, còn cái gì còn đăng phía dưới này nhé.
1. Combo Germany Star, hành trình khoảng 2400mm em chưa do chính xác, tổng thể dài hơn 2m7 một chút, cái mặt bích dài 200mm. Ray tải nặng 4 rãnh bi của Star luôn, kéo bằng dây đai bẳng 60mm, cũng là nắp che bụi như hình, cốt ra phi 20, trong máy tháo ra là nó kéo 1 cái combo dài 1 mét cũng khá nặng tay nên tải của cái combo này cũng dc lắm.
Giá 10tr thích hợp dùng cho máy CNC pasma hoặc máy cắt gỗ, hàng hiếm 2 năm nay mới thấy cái combo dài thế này về bãi. Nặng chắc cỡ con ghệ 50kg.





2. Cái mặt bích này có 4 chổ bắt block trượt theo kích thước của trượt HRS20 mua ray về bắt ốc, gõ gõ là bao đồng phẳng, song song vì cái mặt bích này dc mài 2 mặt nhé. Cực kì thích hợp với H-frame hay C-frame. Giá 800k


3. 6 cái block HSR15W, hàng linh kiện chưa sử dụng, lẫn trong đống ray dính nhiều dầu mỡ nên nhìn xí vậy thôi, bên trong bi vẫn sáng đẹp, mỗi cặp bock đi với 1 thanh ray dài đúng bằn chiều dài 2 block để giữ bi không rớt ra nên xem như ko trượt dc gì. Anh em nào đang dùng ray hsr15 thì mua về thay thế block cũ là đẹp. Giá 150k/1 block.


4. Cặp ray con lăn size 25, dài 1m, ko thấy tên tuổi gì cả, xem tài liệu thì nó là IKO LRX, hàng về chung với đám ray của Nhật nhưng em chỉ lựa dc cặp này. Trượt còn tốt, đẩy êm tay, còn reload, đẩy mạnh con trượt thì nó chạy dc khoảng 30cm thì dừng chứ ko chạy tuốt luốt. Giá 3tr5 cho 1 cặp ray con lăn tuyệt đẹp, ray mạ đen chống rỉ sét. Nhìn hình em chụp buổi tối hơi xấu, chứ trên tay là thích ngay.




5.Khung máy C, ray Z dài 1000mm, ray X dài 900mm, chổ bắt ray 30, rất nặng, cứng vững, vuông góc, nói chung là ngon. Giá 13tr


6. Máy khoan từ, đã test sài tốt, dùng điện 100v, mua phu cái đầu chuyển sang kẹp 3 chấu là kẹp lưỡi khoan xoắn nhé. giá 3tr5




Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## Thai Khang

> đang có cây dài 1m, hành trình chỉ hơn 800 chút, cấu tạo hơi lạ để mai em chụp hình cho bác.


Anh cho xin ít hình nhá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ hẹn lại bác ngày mai nhé, bước 5mm, phi 15 thì phải.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update cái nhé:
7. Bạc đạn NSK mới 100%

Cặp nhỏ Giá 300k

Cặp lớp 500k


8. Thước đá, kích thước 770x65x40, hàng nguyên hộp, mới 100%, bác khoac3 đang dùng để canh ray máy. Em mua dc 6 thanh, giữ 2 thanh dùng, chưa kịp đăng là có anh em lấy 2 thanh rồi, còn lại bán 2 thanh Giá 800k/thanh cho đồ mới 100%.

----------


## Khoa C3

Đang định mua thanh nữa để gắn công tắc hành trình chơ oai nhưng sờ túi thấy nhẵn quá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn có 2 cây a khoa hốt luôn đi, đồ mới trên tay thích lắm anh. Em cũng thích nên giữ lại 2 cây sưu tầm lỡ khi có việc dùng.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cho hỏi mới đen đen xếp nếp là gì đới?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ em làm lồng chim, lồng gà bằng kẽm, dùng máy hàn bấm, bọc nhựa bên ngoài ah. Cái vĩ này chưa bọc nhưa, nó y như cái vĩ nướng vậy, đem xi thì làm vĩ nướng, đem bọc nhựa thì làm lồng.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh em ở xa mà có mua đồ thì thông cảm cho em, em ship hàng hơi chậm tí, ba em đang nằm viện, bs chuẩn đoán ung thư nên sắp tới em ở trong bệnh viện nhiều hơn ở nhà, có mấy anh quen mua ray em nhận tiền rồi thì bữa nay em ráng ship hết bữa nay, anh em ở gần thì em sắp xếp hẹn được.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## hoahong102

bac đạn nhỏ lỗ phi mấy bác ơi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dạ cái cặp bé lỗ trong phi 10, mà em bán rồi ah, còn cặp lớn ah

----------


## hoahong102

có cặp nào lỗ 16 không bạn?

----------


## thuhanoi

> update: hiện nay đã bán hết những thứ trên, còn cái gì còn đăng phía dưới này nhé.
> 
> 
> 5.Khung máy C,


Ở SG thì bó tay - nó quá nặng. Thuê vận chuyển tốn cũng khá nhỉ

----------


## katerman

> Ở SG thì bó tay - nó quá nặng. Thuê vận chuyển tốn cũng khá nhỉ


Sao bó tay anh, anh xem có dịch vụ xe tải ở gần anh thử xem, như em hàng từ HCM về Quy Nhơn 900k/tấn à.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> có cặp nào lỗ 16 không bạn?


Tìm mỏi mắt may ra có bạc đạn mà lỗ là 16

----------


## Nam CNC

làm gì có bạc đạn tiêu chuẩn phi 16 , bác thử liên lạc với mấy hãng đặt riêng xem , biết đâu hãng làm riêng cho bạn chỉ sợ số lượng hơi nhiều .

----------


## CNC FANUC

> làm gì có bạc đạn tiêu chuẩn phi 16 , bác thử liên lạc với mấy hãng đặt riêng xem , biết đâu hãng làm riêng cho bạn chỉ sợ số lượng hơi nhiều .


Kiếm cái 15 mài ra 16 hoặc  kiếm cái 17(20) đóng sơmi đơn giản hơn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cảm ơn anh Giang Vietnamcnc đã ủng hộ 2 cây thước đá. Bảo kiếm đi với anh hùng  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay đã bán hết những thứ trên, còn cái gì còn đăng phía dưới này nhé.
1. Combo Germany Star, hành trình khoảng 2400mm em chưa do chính xác, tổng thể dài hơn 2m7 một chút, cái mặt bích dài 200mm. Ray tải nặng 4 rãnh bi của Star luôn, kéo bằng dây đai bẳng 60mm, cũng là nắp che bụi như hình, cốt ra phi 20, trong máy tháo ra là nó kéo 1 cái combo dài 1 mét cũng khá nặng tay nên tải của cái combo này cũng dc lắm.
Giá fix 8tr thích hợp dùng cho máy CNC pasma hoặc máy cắt gỗ, hàng hiếm 2 năm nay mới thấy cái combo dài thế này về bãi. Nặng chắc cỡ con ghệ 50kg.





3. 6 cái block HSR15W, hàng linh kiện chưa sử dụng, lẫn trong đống ray dính nhiều dầu mỡ nên nhìn xí vậy thôi, bên trong bi vẫn sáng đẹp, mỗi cặp bock đi với 1 thanh ray dài đúng bằn chiều dài 2 block để giữ bi không rớt ra nên xem như ko trượt dc gì. Anh em nào đang dùng ray hsr15 thì mua về thay thế block cũ là đẹp. Giá 150k/1 block.


6. Máy khoan từ, đã test sài tốt, dùng điện 100v, mua phu cái đầu chuyển sang kẹp 3 chấu là kẹp lưỡi khoan xoắn nhé. giá 3tr5




 Bạc đạn NSK mới 100%

Cặp nhỏ Giá 200k

Cặp lớn 300k


Thước đá, kích thước 770x65x40, hàng nguyên hộp, mới 100%, bác khoac3 đang dùng để canh ray máy. Em mua dc 6 thanh, giữ 2 thanh dùng, chưa kịp đăng là có anh em lấy 2 thanh rồi, hiện còn 1 thanh Giá 800k/thanh cho đồ mới 100%.


Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, visme THK BLK 1510G phi 15 bước 10, đối gỡ BK BF 2 đầu, khớp nối đầy đủ, hành trình hiện nay 160mm, hành trình max khi mở cục cao su vàng ra là 190mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, trượt HSR25 nên tải nặng vô tư. Giá 3tr5

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Visme THK KX 99008A phi 20 bước 5, gối đỡ THK BF 20 hành trình dc 80mm, Giá fix 500k


Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update thêm tí:
Mấy cái bàn dc mài, trên thân toàn vết ố thôi, zoom cận cảnh thì vân mài vẫn thẳng tắp không thiếu vân nào, giá hạt giẻ cho anh em về chế gì chế, khoan taro làm bàn máy, hay làm bàn map rà linh tinh cũng vui. Tất cả cái này tháo ra trong 1 cái bàn T có thể điều chỉnh vuông góc X-Y cực kì chính xác. Bàn nhỏ 400x400, cái này chịu khó về khoang ma trận 6x6 các lỗ M6 hay M8 là có cái bàn máy mini rồi, nhẹ nhẹ mười mấy kg ah, toàn là vết ố dầu thôi, zoom vào vân mài còn nguyên xi hết ko rỉ, ko sét, Giá 800k 



400x500 mà cùi hơn tí vì bị mẻ mấy cái cạnh T để gá phôi 1 bên, 1 bên còn ok, xem như cái bàn này còn 400x400 sài tốt. bên kia không gá dc con trượt T nữa rồi. Nặng hơn cái be bé, phải hơn 20kg, như cái kia khoan ma trân 6x6 M8 M6 là cũng có cái bàn gá đẹp, hiện nay em đang dùng nó làm bàn map để đo mấy cái nho nhỏ. Giá 600k

----------

lehoongf

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thước đá, kích thước 770x65x40, hàng nguyên hộp, mới 100%, bác khoac3 đang dùng để canh ray máy. Em mua dc 6 thanh, giữ 2 thanh dùng, chưa kịp đăng là có anh em lấy 2 thanh rồi, hiện còn 1 thanh Giá 800k/thanh cho đồ mới 100%.


Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đầu tuần cho em xin up 1 cái nhé  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán.....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
 + combo IAI hành trình 200 đã bán, chờ ship thôi.
 + mặt bàn gang mài 400x500 đã bán.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cho em up một phát nhé  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Combo khung nhôm dày 20mm, ray Germany Star bản 15mm của Đức, ray còn 99%, kích thước 700x140x20mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 100mm, mặt bích 8 lỗ M6. Ray dài 700 hành trình 560. Giá 1tr5.
Cặp ray Germany Star bản 15mm của Đức, dài 680mm, chất lượng 99%, như mới bóng lưỡng, 2 ray 4 block, Giá 1tr2.






Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## cty686

update:
Combo khung nhôm dày 20mm, ray Germany Star bản 15mm của Đức, ray còn 99%, kích thước 700x140x20mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 100mm, mặt bích 8 lỗ M6. Ray dài 700 hành trình 560. Giá 1tr5.

Đã ĐT cho bác,mình mua cái này.

----------


## tranphong248

> update:
> Combo khung nhôm dày 20mm, ray Germany Star bản 15mm của Đức, ray còn 99%, kích thước 700x140x20mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 100mm, mặt bích 8 lỗ M6. Ray dài 700 hành trình 560. Giá 1tr5.
> Cặp ray Germany Star bản 15mm của Đức, dài 680mm, chất lượng 99%, như mới bóng lưỡng, 2 ray 4 block, Giá 1tr2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.


Gạch cặp ray nhe Romeo ới ( 090.....895)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Như đã nhắn tin nhé 2 anh.
update:
cặp ray HSR20 dài 640mm, tháo cánh tay robot gắp phôi, tải có mấy kg nên ray còn bót, nghe tiếng bi vèo vèo, 2 đầu có ốc bắt miếng sắt chặn block ko rơi ra ngoài, bảo đảm ko rỉ, rổ sét, rảnh bi lán mịn ko lỗi. Giá 1500k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: 2 bộ ray trượt và sắt thép đi cùng:
Bộ thép trắng chống gỉ sét, được gia công mài mài chổ đặt ray và chổ mặt bích. mặt bích kích thước 340x220x16, khoảng cách 2 ray 285mm sau khi ráp.
Hành trình tối đa khoảng 194mm-195, nhưng cho chổ nhựa che bụi của block ra thêm chút nữa thì được 200mm.
Ray Gẻmany Star 20, 4 rãnh bi bên hông dài đúng 400mm, ray còn dùng tốt, có vài vết ố ở những chổ không đáng kể, em có chụp hình ray cho các bác xem, trượt còn bót, mượt. Em có hình sau khi ráp lại luôn.
Phù hợp làm máy C-frame, H-frame mini cắt kim loại.
Giá 1500k/bộ 


Nội thất ray:

Sau khi ráp lại:


Hành trình được 200mm khi em kéo sát về bên kia và lố miếng nhựa chặn bụi thêm 5mm nữa.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: combo dài 700 đã bán và cặp ray 15 của Germany Star có gạch.

----------


## cty686

Mình chuyển tiền cho bác chủ rồi nhé. Góp ý bác chủ là lần sau chưa đến hẹn không nên tự đập vỡ gạch nhé, mất hay đi.

----------


## audiophilevn

Bác chủ inbox giúp mình giá tốt nhất cho 4 block hsr15w nhé, block này có thay được cho SHS15 không bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

SHS là dòng đời mới , không thay thế bằng HSR nhé , 2 dòng này có biên dạng ăn ray khác nhau.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> SHS là dòng đời mới , không thay thế bằng HSR nhé , 2 dòng này có biên dạng ăn ray khác nhau.


Thanks đại ca trả lời giúp em, anh Nam mà nói thì chỉ có chuẩn  :Smile: 

@audiophile: mấy cái block đó em tìm dc ray dài nên gắn vào luôn rồi, dc cặp dài 550mm, 6 block, block mới nên bót, đẩy bi nghe vèo vèo đã lắm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán.....

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em gạch mo´n mơi vai H nhe´

----------


## hung1706

Ray bản bao nhiêu ah bác Khanh  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

xác nhận có gạch như đã nt với bác Hưng nhé, chiều nay 3g em qua.

----------


## hung1706

Hi thành thật cáo lỗi với bác Khanh nhé.
Do kích thước bàn máy thay đổi chỉ có 720 thôi nên nó lửng lơ con cá vàng quá nên em xin hủy gạch như lúc sáng có nhắn bác nhé.
Qua trao đổi thì bộ này làm máy H khá ok, ray trượt còn sáng bóng, theo mô tả thì chạy dây đai nên tải nhẹ không ảnh hưởng lắm đến chất lượng ray đâu ạ. 

Vì lí do nhạy cảm quá nên em xin cáo lỗi cùng bác Khanh. Nếu trường hợp 1 2 tuần sau mà hàng chưa ra đi thì em xin lấy về để dành làm từ từ cũng được, như thế sẽ không gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng hàng hóa cũng như lúa thóc của bác nhé  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Như trao đổi với bác, hành trình thay đổi là chuyện bình thường. Cảm ơn bác đã phản hồi giúp em sớm.

----------


## cncbibe

Bác cho em hỏi bộ này còn ko? Nếu còn bác inbox cho em tk em hốt 1 bộ. Tks bác




> Update: 2 bộ ray trượt và sắt thép đi cùng:
> Bộ thép trắng chống gỉ sét, được gia công mài mài chổ đặt ray và chổ mặt bích. mặt bích kích thước 340x220x16, khoảng cách 2 ray 285mm sau khi ráp.
> Hành trình tối đa khoảng 194mm-195, nhưng cho chổ nhựa che bụi của block ra thêm chút nữa thì được 200mm.
> Ray Gẻmany Star 20, 4 rãnh bi bên hông dài đúng 400mm, ray còn dùng tốt, có vài vết ố ở những chổ không đáng kể, em có chụp hình ray cho các bác xem, trượt còn bót, mượt. Em có hình sau khi ráp lại luôn.
> Phù hợp làm máy C-frame, H-frame mini cắt kim loại.
> Giá 1500k/bộ 
> 
> 
> Nội thất ray:
> ...

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Update: 2 bộ ray trượt và sắt thép đi cùng:
> Bộ thép trắng chống gỉ sét, được gia công mài mài chổ đặt ray và chổ mặt bích. mặt bích kích thước 340x220x16, khoảng cách 2 ray 285mm sau khi ráp.
> Hành trình tối đa khoảng 194mm-195, nhưng cho chổ nhựa che bụi của block ra thêm chút nữa thì được 200mm.
> Ray Gẻmany Star 20, 4 rãnh bi bên hông dài đúng 400mm, ray còn dùng tốt, có vài vết ố ở những chổ không đáng kể, em có chụp hình ray cho các bác xem, trượt còn bót, mượt. Em có hình sau khi ráp lại luôn.
> Phù hợp làm máy C-frame, H-frame mini cắt kim loại.
> Giá 1500k/bộ 
> 
> 
> Nội thất ray:
> ...


bộ này anh còn ko ạ
tổng trọng  lượng bao nhiêu thế bác 
ship ra hn chắc chát bác nhỉ
thank

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bộ này anh còn ko ạ
> tổng trọng  lượng bao nhiêu thế bác 
> ship ra hn chắc chát bác nhỉ
> thank


Bộ này nặng 15kg bác ah.

Hiện nay 2 cái bộ thép với trượt đó, em tìm dc cái ke và tấm sắt 20mm mài phẳng cho nó nên tạo thành cái khung mày C mini luôn.
Có gì em gửi hình cho các bác sau nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cặp chân máy H phai 2 mặt trên dưới, hiện nay chiều cao 2 cái lệch nhau 2mm, anh em nào chế chào dc gì thì lấy, giá 300k/cặp luôn

----------


## ducduy9104

> Bác chủ inbox giúp mình giá tốt nhất cho 4 block hsr15w nhé, block này có thay được cho SHS15 không bác?


Mình có cặp ray SHS15 mới tinh luôn chiều dài thì rất chi là dài  :Wink:  ( nhớ không lầm là trừ 2 block trượt còn 80mm). Nếu bác cần inbox mình để lại cho mà lấy 4 con trượt  :Big Grin: )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình có cặp ray SHS15 mới tinh luôn chiều dài thì rất chi là dài  ( nhớ không lầm là trừ 2 block trượt còn 80mm). Nếu bác cần inbox mình để lại cho mà lấy 4 con trượt )


inbox em giá và hình nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: em fix mấy thứ

Thước đá, kích thước 770x65x40, hàng nguyên hộp, mới 100%, bác khoac3 đang dùng để canh ray máy. Em mua dc 6 thanh, giữ 2 thanh dùng, chưa kịp đăng là có anh em lấy 2 thanh rồi, hiện còn 1 thanh Giá 800k/thanh cho đồ mới 100%.


Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, visme THK BLK 1510G phi 15 bước 10, đối gỡ BK BF 2 đầu, khớp nối đầy đủ, hành trình hiện nay 160mm, hành trình max khi mở cục cao su vàng ra là 190mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, trượt HSR25 nên tải nặng vô tư. 
Đang cần tiền giá fix lần chót 3tr.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Quyết tâm tái cơ cấu, ko sưu tầm đồ linh tinh nữa, fix bằng giá mua luôn ạh.
2 cặp ray HSR20 dài 640mm, tháo cánh tay robot gắp phôi, tải có mấy kg nên ray còn bót, nghe tiếng bi vèo vèo, 2 đầu có ốc bắt miếng sắt chặn block ko rơi ra ngoài, 
Giá fix lần chót bằng giá mua 300k/1kg cặp này 4kg 1tr2/cặp, bảo đảm ko rỉ, rổ sét, rảnh bi lán mịn ko lỗi, đầy đủ từng viên bi, em mới lau chùi lại ray như mới luôn ah. Có 2 cặp giống y chang nhé các bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Combo Star đã bán cho anh Việt Hải, cảm ơn anh đã ủng hộ em nhiều nhiều, em sẽ cố gắng đóng gói kỹ, dặn dò nhà xe bảo quản cho anh, 1 hoặc 2 ngày tới em sẽ gửi cho anh, hàng hơi cồng kềnh mà em lại bận việc sản xuất ở nhà vào buổi sáng nên anh thong thả giúp em nhé, cặp eke em gửi hôm qua sáng nay anh ra nhận dc rồi đó  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán........

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nhiều anh em quan tâm combo Z này mà lại muốn dùng visme bước 5, hiện nay tình hình là em thay visme bước 5 vào của NSK, cấp chính xác C3z nhé. Giá 3500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cần máu làm chuyện khác fix sát em này 1tr5 bằng giá linh kiện nhé. anh em mua về làm router hay H-frame gì cũng ngon.
Ray Bosch Rexroth, khung nhôm, 2 chân sắt, phay chuẩn 2 mặt vuông góc, kích thước như sau:
 - Tấm nhôm 860x140x12.
 - 2 cái vai cao 320, mặt đế 130x150, bề mặt phay lán mịn, 2 mặt đều có 1 chốt định vị, 8 lỗ ốc M8.
 - khoảng cách 2 ray 120mm.
 - hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 560mm.
2 cái đế nặng 20kg, tấm nhôm và ray 8kg nữa, tấm nhôm 12mm, phía sau ốp thêm tấm nhôm 20mm nữa là cứng ngắt nha.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bộ này làm con máy H chắc ngon anh nhỉ. Tiếc cái em dựng lên mất tiêu rồi.:-)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Làm con H thì cứng ngắt luôn, nhôm gỗ gì cũng nhai hết anh ah

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Khung ngon mà giá đẹp nữa. Ai nhanh chân hốt về đỡ chế cháo nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cái khung này nó nguyên bản là dây đai, mà em ko lấy dây đai, ai mua về thì gắn visme 16 bước 5 là hốt nhôm ngọt ngào thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nguyên bản là dây đai, mà em ko lấy dây đai, ai lấy về gắn visme 16 bước 5 là hốt nhôm ngọt ngào thôi.

----------


## toanho

hic em cũng đang lăn tăn, nhưng cái nầy xài dây đai hả bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác còn dây dai bộ này ko
Tiếc e ở xa quá

----------


## thuyên1982

bác cho em tý thông tin cánh tay trong hình nhé.

----------


## Letungquang

> update: cần máu làm chuyện khác fix sát em này 1tr5 bằng giá linh kiện nhé. anh em mua về làm router hay H-frame gì cũng ngon.
> Ray Bosch Rexroth, khung nhôm, 2 chân sắt, phay chuẩn 2 mặt vuông góc, kích thước như sau:
>  - Tấm nhôm 860x140x12.
>  - 2 cái vai cao 320, mặt đế 130x150, bề mặt phay lán mịn, 2 mặt đều có 1 chốt định vị, 8 lỗ ốc M8.
>  - khoảng cách 2 ray 120mm.
>  - hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 560mm.
> 2 cái đế nặng 20kg, tấm nhôm và ray 8kg nữa, tấm nhôm 12mm, phía sau ốp thêm tấm nhôm 20mm nữa là cứng ngắt nha.


Quá rẻ cho combo này..nếu ko lầm thì ray này của Đức bản 15 loại con trượt dài.. Có 2 lỗ o giữa định vị khi bắt ray và xiết ốc ko bị xê dịch.. Mịa ơi khô máu chứ ko hốt khỏi lăn tăn... Combo này chơi nhôm vô tư. 😄

----------


## ronaldinho_07

ngứa tay sáng em chuyển tiền lấy combo với cái cặp eke roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## Letungquang

Tại khô máu thôi...Chứ ko bác ko có được ẽm từ khi chủ thớt vừa đăng lên kìa 😂

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái bộ chân H này anh ronaldinho lấy về cân miếng nhôm, cân cặp chân sắt, cân cặp ray rồi nhân giá hàng ngoài bãi sẽ thấy nó bằng giá em fix đấy ah, em ko nói điêu đâu cân kí là biết liền, anh ở sg thì chắc biết giá mấy món này rồi. Em đi thấy linh tinh khoái quá, đẹp quá thì lụm về vì đơn giản là quá thích thôi, giờ có cái thích hơn nên bán gấp, chỉ có vậy. Em đang tập bỏ cái thói quen mua cái mình thích đây ah  :Frown:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bác cho em tý thông tin cánh tay trong hình nhé.


Mai em đăng kĩ lên nhé, thông tin sơ sơ thì:
Nó là cánh tay trục robot bắt 1 bên, một bên có 8 con lục giác M10, 1 bên thì ray chạy dài hết cánh tay, còn cái cụm vuông góc đúc nữa, ray thì hsr25, hành trình dc hơn 700, ray dài khoảng 900, có thế bắt ray dài 1m dc.

----------


## thuyên1982

> Mai em đăng kĩ lên nhé, thông tin sơ sơ thì:
> Nó là cánh tay trục robot bắt 1 bên, một bên có 8 con lục giác M10, 1 bên thì ray chạy dài hết cánh tay, còn cái cụm vuông góc đúc nữa, ray thì hsr25, hành trình dc hơn 700, ray dài khoảng 900, có thế bắt ray dài 1m dc.


cảm ơn bác chủ. em tính thay tay cho em này nhưng của bác chủ còn ngắn hơn, em cần dài khoảng 1800mm, nhỏ và nhẹ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe giống anh em song sinh quá. của em y chang.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: hàng ở những trang trước đã bán hết còn cái nào em đăng ở đây:
1. Quyết tâm tái cơ cấu, ko sưu tầm đồ linh tinh nữa, fix bằng giá mua luôn ạh.
2 cặp ray HSR20 dài 640mm, tháo cánh tay robot gắp phôi, tải có mấy kg nên ray còn bót, nghe tiếng bi vèo vèo, 2 đầu có ốc bắt miếng sắt chặn block ko rơi ra ngoài, 
Giá fix lần chót bằng giá mua 300k/1kg cặp này 4kg 1tr2/cặp, bảo đảm ko rỉ, rổ sét, rảnh bi lán mịn ko lỗi, đầy đủ từng viên bi, em mới lau chùi lại ray như mới luôn ah. Có 2 cặp giống y chang nhé các bác.




2.Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, visme THK BLK 1510G phi 15 bước 10, đối gỡ BK BF 2 đầu, khớp nối đầy đủ, hành trình hiện nay 160mm, hành trình max khi mở cục cao su vàng ra là 190mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, trượt HSR25 nên tải nặng vô tư. Giá 3tr5

----------


## iamnot.romeo

3. Tháo máy 3 bộ driver alpha step ASD18A-K, driver tháo trong tủ điện mới tinh, giá 600/1 driver, 1500k/3 driver



Tháo máy đi kèm với 3 con driver này là 3 con ASM66AC, động cơ cũng mới tinh, êm ru, quay cảm nhận có lực nam châm, dây nhợ cắm vào driver dài cả mét, 1 con có thắng từ. Driver này theo datasheet thì là motor ASM46 mà nó gắn vào lái ASM66AC em cũng sợ nên để bộ motor và driver riêng ra cho anh em dễ dùng, giá 500k/ 1 motor ko thắng từ, 600k/ motor có thắng từ, 1500k/ 3 con.



4. Khớp 6-8 tháo mấy cái motor alpha ra, giá 120k/cái.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 3 cái driver asd18AK và mấy con asm66ac cũng đã xong, thanks mấy anh nhiều nhiều :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

A, drive điện 24VDC  , còn động cơ là dùng chung drive điện 220VAC , làm sao mà ráp vào mà chạy được.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe đúng là ko ráp dc anh ơi, mấy con step nhỏ thằng thợ rã nó tháo để riêng, nó bảo em tháo ra dc mấy bộ này chung mới ghê, em thì ko rành alpha step mà cũng nghi là nó điêu điêu rồi, hỏi anh Hiệp thì mới biết là nó đâu có phải 1 bộ  :Smile: )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
2 cái khớp 6-8 này có gạch, vừa tìm ra dc thêm 2 cái nữa cũng tháo từ mấy cái motor alpha ra, giá 120k/cái.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Có cây này hành trình 250mm, phần ren visme dài 30mm, nut dài 50mm, đường kính nut 35mm, THK BLK 1610, phi 16 bước 10, cấp chính xác C7, gối đỡ BK BF 2 đầu, đầu cốt bắt khớp nối 10mm. Tính trạng còn ngon lành, chưa rơ rạo gì.
Lấy khớp nối thì có 10-14(servo 400W) hoặc 10-8(step mặt bích size 60), 2 khớp tháo máy, hàng japan.
kích thước thì xem trong hình nhé, giá 600k luôn khớp nối, 500k ko khớp nối, khớp nối tùy chọn.




khớp 10-8

khớp 10-14
[/QUOTE]

----------


## ronaldinho_07

inbox vụ kia a roméo ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
tấm sắt chổ mỏng nhất 12ly, chổ dày nhất 15ly (2 chổ bậc tựa ray), phay bậc, mài phẳng lán mịn như da em bé, taro lỗ bắt ray 15, kích thước 1150x120x12mm, hàng tháo máy đá granite kiểm thử nên nó chính xác vô cùng nhé, nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét huyền ảo, giá 800k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn duy nhất 1 cặp eke, sắt trắng, phay lán mịn luôn, kích thước kích thước phủ bì là 150x130x120mm. Giá 300k/cặp mỗi cặp nặng 12kg, sắt dày 20ly.

----------


## Thai Khang

Anh có khóp nối 6-10 không vậy?

----------


## Ninh Tran

nhiều hàng ngon quá mà đang hết lúa. úp hộ romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

Ủa bán tấm sắt à .... anh mua nhé .

Bán cho thằng khác là biết tay tao.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ủa bán tấm sắt à .... anh mua nhé .
> 
> Bán cho thằng khác là biết tay tao.


Ngàn lần tạ lỗi anh, cái miếng sắt này là anh gạch đầu tiên mà em quên ko gọi anh. Đêm hôm qua em nằm tức, tiếc con máy đá nên đăng bán miếng sắt lẹ luôn  :Frown:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Cái bàn T chuẩn ko cần chỉnh, lâu lâu em mới thấy 1 em kích thước dễ thương như thế này, kích thước 550x210x50mm, có rãnh T bên hông để gá đồ vuông góc hoặc so cạnh, kèm theo 4 con chạy zin, con chạy bên trong ra tạ uyên mua có luôn, bàn nặng 35kg. Về hình thức bên ngoài thì chắc cái bàn này tuổi cũng cao nên sắt nó đen thui, nhưng đảm bảo 1 điều tất cả các bề mặt từ trên xuống dưới ko có chổ nào rỉ sét, rờ vào láng mịn như da em bé, mặt sau phẳng phiêu ko có gân rút ruột nên nó nặng lắm, đúng phong cách nặng nề của mấy bác Nhật ngày xưa, em tháo máy phay công nghiệp ra nhé. Giá 2tr.




Em gác tạm lên con C mini cho các bác xem nó chuẩn thế nào. Em cam đoan về chất lượng bề mặt còn lán mịn, ko có rỉ sét gì.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cái bàn T mới đăng đã có chủ mới.

----------


## ppgas

> update: cái bàn T mới đăng đã có chủ mới.


Cái trụ z của cụ rô nhinđã quá, gang, thép hay nhôm vậy?

Cái bàn T vỡ gạch thì cho mình xếp hàng nhé cụ.

----------


## Ona

cái trụ Z hôm thứ 7 hỏi không bán, hôm nay bán rồi à ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trụ Z đó là sắt tấm hàn ghép, hàn xương dày phía sau, cái vỏ chụp bên ngoài là tôn dày 2ly chấn, sơn tĩnh điện, 2 mặt phay vuông, có cái rãnh định vị nữa. Xác nhận có nhận xếp hàng của anh ppgas.

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cái trụ Z hôm thứ 7 hỏi không bán, hôm nay bán rồi à ?


để dùng anh ơi, tại anh ppgas hỏi nên em nói thông số ra thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em update cái là 4 cái khớp nối 6-8 đã về tay khách, bàn T có gạch to bự chắc khó bể.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn 1 em hộp số Kamo tỉ lệ 1:15, hộp số loại ball reducer không độ rơ, tình trạng hiện nay là êm mượt, ngoại hình như mới, bảo đảm anh em dùng tay test thì ko cảm nhận dc độ rơ. Cốt ra phi 30mm, cốt vào âm 18mm, đường kính 120mm, size to tải nặng nha, mặt trước sau đều có mặt bích lỗ ốc M8 và M6.
Giá 1000k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Con pk299 size khá lớn của vexta 2 phase, dòng 3A, thông số nhà sản xuất là 4.4 Nm. Hàng linh kiện về trong thùng, đẹp như mới không có gì để chê cả, quay mượt mà y chang hàng mới. Giá 1000k.




Bộ lấy index cho ai làm nghiên cứu máy tiện cnc để tiện ren, gồm cảm biến và vòng quay bắt vào cốt 14mm, khỏi chế cháo chi mệt, giá 200k

----------


## ronaldinho_07

bộ index để em nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

xác nhận gạch của bác ronaldiho nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đầu tuần up 1 cái cho vui vẻ nào

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> xác nhận gạch của bác ronaldiho nhé.


cuối tuần em ghe lấy nhá,thủ đức vào xa xuôi quá chừng  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Con motor to khỏe đó chạy với driver nào thì ngon anh nhỉ.:-)

----------


## saudau

> Con motor to khỏe đó chạy với driver nào thì ngon anh nhỉ.:-)


Em này chắc được nè. Cái này mượn chổ khoe chơi chứ hem cóa bán hàng nha chủ thớt. hihi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@minhdt_cdt10: To khỏe mà dòng có 3A nên tìm driver nào đủ dòng thì chạy thôi, ngon nhất thì cứ theo datasheet của vexta mua nguyên bộ driver luôn, còn lấy driver này lái động cơ kia thì em không dàm phán. Nhà còn 1 con Parker hàng Mỹ, nghe cao thủ bảo nó có smooth step, hổ trợ nhiều loại động cơ, dòng 6.6A, nguồn driver 75V, con này thì bao lái các kiểu động cơ to khủng nhưng ngon ko chắc phải test cụ thể em ko dám phán.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
2 cái khung máy C mini,2 em nó song sinh giống nhau như đúc em đi ve chai sưu tầm dần dần, đăng bán cho anh em ít điều kiện tìm đồ làm tiếp, em theo dự án mới, nhiều đồ chơi quá cũng khổ  :Smile: 





1 cặp visme NSK phi 16, bước 5, C3z, hành trình 240mm


Bộ đồ lòng chính của nó:
Bộ thép trắng chống gỉ sét, được gia công mài mài chổ đặt ray và chổ mặt bích. mặt bích kích thước 340x220x16, khoảng cách 2 ray 285mm sau khi ráp.
Hành trình tối đa khoảng 194mm-195, nhưng cho chổ nhựa che bụi của block ra thêm chút nữa thì được 200mm.
Ray Gẻmany Star 20, 4 rãnh bi bên hông dài đúng 400mm, ray còn dùng tốt, có vài vết ố ở những chổ không đáng kể, em có chụp hình ray cho các bác xem, trượt còn bót, mượt.


Nội thất ray:

Sau khi ráp lại:

Hành trình được 200mm khi em kéo sát về bên kia và lố miếng nhựa chặn bụi thêm 5mm nữa.


Giá 1 bộ 4000k gồm:
1 bộ trục X hành trình max 200mm đã gắn chỉnh chu, có kẹp định vị + 1 eke sắt kích thước 460x200x200, phay vuông 2 mặt + 1visme NSK 1605 C3Z, tất cả đều là hàng rã máy CN Nhật em sưu tầm lâu nay. Anh em nào từng đi sưu tập đồ thì mới biết tìm dc mấy món ngon mà vừa vặn thế này nó cực thế nào, giá này là tính sơ sơ linh kiện + tiền xăng cộ thôi. Con này làm máy C hành trình 200x400 là hợp lý nhất, cắt kim loại ngon lành.

----------


## duytrungcdt

ráp luôn trục y vào cho nó đủ bộ bác ơi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update:
Tấm sắt nguyên bộ là linear actuator, kích thước phủ bì 950x200x30mm mài phẳng các mặt tiếp xúc, nẹp ép ray cả 2 bên, dòng super percision siêu chính xác nặng gần 40kg.
Ray NSK H25 loại đời mới, cao cấp có lớp đệm giữa các viên bi tương đương với SHS của THK, dài 1050mm  cặp ray như mới ko có gì để chê, con bót, dòng có đệm giữa các viên bi nên trựợt chạy êm ko nghe tiếng, không cảm thấy rung.
Giá tấm sắt bắt ray 1500k, ray 3000k cặp ray nặng hơn 10kg.


thanh trượt thì bóng lưỡng rồi, kéo ra xem bi cũng y chang hỏi sao ko còn bót.



Cặp ray có số lượng nên anh em cần cứ gọi nhé. Cây nào cũng mới cáu dòng ray đời mới ít thấy lắm nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

Hàng quá dữ nha chú romeo , nhìn thấy mà ham.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe anh ôm mấy bộ ray con lăn là anh em chảy máu mũi hết.

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh đang cân nhắc , nhưng anh đã dặn anh em rồi , nếu có bán ray anh mua , mà đã mua 1 cặp ray rồi , ngon không ?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe hàng nóng dữ...loại này ray rãnh bi bên hông phù hợp với máy R hay máy H.
Tiếc là em đang ôm mộng con C hàng nặng hơn chứ không thì khó sống với em nó rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@a Nam: đống đồ ngoài bãi q8 em chưa dám dụng món nào, anh em ko ai hỏi thì thế nào a cũng ôm được giá tốt, anh em cũng mua dc giá tốt thôi, chứ ra mua 1 2 bộ lẽ ổng chém nát mặt :Smile: 
@bác Hưng: em cũng ôm mộng con C hay con H công nghiệp như bác ah, mấy cái này thấy đẹp quá ko ôm về, để nó về tay lái hoặc vô nồi nấu ve chai em tiếc lắm.

----------


## puskinu

> Update:
> Tấm sắt nguyên bộ là linear actuator, kích thước phủ bì 950x200x30mm mài phẳng các mặt tiếp xúc, nẹp ép ray cả 2 bên, dòng super percision siêu chính xác nặng gần 40kg.
> Ray NSK H25 loại đời mới, cao cấp có lớp đệm giữa các viên bi tương đương với SHS của THK, dài 1050mm  cặp ray như mới ko có gì để chê, con bót, dòng có đệm giữa các viên bi nên trựợt chạy êm ko nghe tiếng, không cảm thấy rung.
> Giá tấm sắt bắt ray 1500k, ray 3000k cặp ray nặng hơn 10kg.
> 
> 
> thanh trượt thì bóng lưỡng rồi, kéo ra xem bi cũng y chang hỏi sao ko còn bót.
> 
> 
> ...


E đổ cục beton ở nhà bác romeo rồi nhé...:v

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@a Nam: bên quận 8 em cũng mê mà chưa mua, chưa biết làm gì thôi, hy vọng anh thương lượng dc giá tốt sau này cần còn biết đường mà tìm.
@bác Hưng: Em cũng mê C hay H công nghiệp bác ơi, mà gặp mấy cái này ngứa tay quá, ko lấy thì tiếc, sợ nó vào tay lái hoặc bị rã. Ngày trước cũng trên QL rã 1 con H-frame hành trình 400x600 BT30, mà giờ em nghỉ lại vẫn tiếc, body cực kì nhỏ gọn, cứng vững, lúc đó chỉ muốn tự tay làm máy, giờ đi giao lưu nhiều, gặp dc các bác cảm thấy thích mua xác máy hơn là làm.

----------


## puskinu

> @a Nam: bên quận 8 em cũng mê mà chưa mua, chưa biết làm gì thôi, hy vọng anh thương lượng dc giá tốt sau này cần còn biết đường mà tìm.
> @bác Hưng: Em cũng mê C hay H công nghiệp bác ơi, mà gặp mấy cái này ngứa tay quá, ko lấy thì tiếc, sợ nó vào tay lái hoặc bị rã. Ngày trước cũng trên QL rã 1 con H-frame hành trình 400x600 BT30, mà giờ em nghỉ lại vẫn tiếc, body cực kì nhỏ gọn, cứng vững, lúc đó chỉ muốn tự tay làm máy, giờ đi giao lưu nhiều, gặp dc các bác cảm thấy thích mua xác máy hơn là làm.


E thích vừa làm vừa mua xác máy bác ạ, làm nó ra nhiều thứ lắm, học hỏi được nhiều thứ từ nhiều bác trên dd này...Nhìn combo của bác làm e lại phá máy ra làm tiếp, mặc dù cũng ưng cái bụng lắm rồi...Bác kiếm nhanh hộ e nhé, chứ e háo hức lắm rồi, chỉ muốn vác e nó lên giường ngay tối nay thôi :v

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> E đổ cục beton ở nhà bác romeo rồi nhé...:v


xác nhận bác puskinu gạch em bộ này, tin vui nhất của em ngày hôm nay ko phải là bán dc bộ này mà là ngày xưa ơi là xưa em có bán cho bác ấy 1 bộ combo Shibaura made in Japan, và bữa nay bác ấy mua combo này của em đồng thời phản hồi rằng combo ngày xưa em bác cho bác ấy vẫn hoạt động ổn định  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Nếu có xác máy ngon để mua thì khá hiếm, chưa kể công cán độ lại lên hàng trăm là bthg ấy  :Big Grin: 
Phục vụ cho nhu cầu nhỏ lẻ thì máy DIY vẫn có chỗ đứng và vẫn cứng chỗ đó lắm ạ hehe. Với lại làm được con máy ngon rồi bác sẽ hiểu ra lý do à vì sao cái máy bọn Tây với Jampon nó làm như vậy vậy với mục đích gì  :Big Grin: .
Thoai em hổng quấy rối bác nữa, mai em đi săn vitme cho hợp với bộ trên roài tính kakaka

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> Nếu có xác máy ngon để mua thì khá hiếm, chưa kể công cán độ lại lên hàng trăm là bthg ấy 
> Phục vụ cho nhu cầu nhỏ lẻ thì máy DIY vẫn có chỗ đứng và vẫn cứng chỗ đó lắm ạ hehe. Với lại làm được con máy ngon rồi bác sẽ hiểu ra lý do à vì sao cái máy bọn Tây với Jampon nó làm như vậy vậy với mục đích gì .
> Thoai em hổng quấy rối bác nữa, mai em đi săn vitme cho hợp với bộ trên roài tính kakaka


đi bãi kiếm em con vitme phi tầm 20,áo áo nút 35..ht tầm 200 nha a  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: nhiều thứ đã bán... cuối tuần fix con step cho vui vẻ nào.
update:
Con pk299 size khá lớn của vexta 2 phase, dòng 3A, thông số nhà sản xuất là 4.4 Nm. Hàng linh kiện về trong thùng, đẹp như mới không có gì để chê cả, quay mượt mà, like new 99%. Giá fix 800k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn 1 em hộp số Kamo tỉ lệ 1:15, hộp số loại ball reducer không độ rơ, tình trạng hiện nay là êm mượt, ngoại hình như mới, bảo đảm anh em dùng tay test thì ko cảm nhận dc độ rơ. Cốt ra phi 30mm, cốt vào âm 18mm, đường kính 120mm, size to tải nặng nha, mặt trước sau đều có mặt bích lỗ ốc M8 và M6.
Giá 1000k

----------


## toanho

> update: nhiều thứ đã bán... cuối tuần fix con step cho vui vẻ nào.
> update:
> Con pk299 size khá lớn của vexta 2 phase, dòng 3A, thông số nhà sản xuất là 4.4 Nm. Hàng linh kiện về trong thùng, đẹp như mới không có gì để chê cả, quay mượt mà, like new 99%. Giá fix 800k.


Bác Khanh nếu gạch em nầy vỡ thì chọi lại cho mình nhá. Cảm ơn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@a Toàn: Con pk ko vỡ gạch đã theo bác puskinu rồi ah.

update: hiện nay còn vài thứ lặt vặt như sau

Còn 1 em hộp số Kamo tỉ lệ 1:15, hộp số loại ball reducer không độ rơ, tình trạng hiện nay là êm mượt, ngoại hình như mới, bảo đảm anh em dùng tay test thì ko cảm nhận dc độ rơ. Cốt ra phi 30mm, cốt vào âm 18mm, đường kính 120mm, size to tải nặng nha, mặt trước sau đều có mặt bích lỗ ốc M8 và M6.
Giá 1000k.


Bàn T chữa cháy cho ai ko bưng bê dc bàn T bằng sắt nặng 3 - 4 chục ký này, thật ra em nó là nhôm định hình kích thước phủ bì nguyên khối là 600x180x50mm, ngoài ra còn gần 40 chạy kèm ốc lục giác M8 kèm con chạy bắt nhôm.
Giá như sau: bàn nhôm 350k, gần 40 chục con ốc lục giác M8 và con chạy bắt nhôm 200k.



Ốc M8 và con chạy nhôm định hình, lưu ý con chạy này dùng cho các loại nhôm khác dc luôn nha. Ai dựng máy bằng nhôm định hình thì dùng ốc M8 để kết nối là khỏi chê luôn nha.

----------


## sieunhim

nhôm bãi thông dụng là 40x40, 40x80, cái con trượt kia kiểm tra lại nha romeo, bữa trước thấy 1 đống hốt về nhưng khổ nỗi nó chỉ vừa với cái khe nhôm loại trên hình thôi  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: . nhân tiện bác nào cần con trượt cho cái nhôm T kia hú e  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Xác nhận lại là đúng là nhét vào nhôm loại 40x40 là ko vừa nhé, phải mài cái cạnh lại chút mới nhét vào dc... vậy là ốc chỉ đi theo nhôm 50mm này thôi.

----------


## cty686

Có bàn T nhôn dài 1500 gọi mình nhé.

----------


## itanium7000

Nhận hàng mấy ngày rồi mà hôm nay mới có thời gian lôi nó ra nên vô đây feedback tí...

*CNC Lathe headstock*







Nặng 38kg, quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái, sử dụng hai dây đai động lực, một day đai encoder, lỗ nòng 28mm. Nguyên bản gắn mâm cặp 100mm. Có lẽ em sẽ sử dụng nó cho con semi auto/CNC lathe tự chế đầu tiên của em.

Bonus thêm 2 cây vitme UPZ cũng cùa bác iamnot.romeo  :Cool:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks bác itanium7000 vì mấy cái hình đẹp quá xá đẹp :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update tí:
Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, có mặt bích bắt motor, nói chung mua về sài khỏi suy nghĩ, dùng mấy năm nữa cũng chưa xi nhê.
- Trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, ray 4 rãnh bi loại tải nặng của THK.
- Hành trình chuẩn 185mm vẫn chạy dc 200mm nếu cần nhé.
- Visme zin bước 10, em thay cây visme NSK phi 15 bước 5mm, cấp chính xác c7s, hàng mới 100% vừa bóc seal gắn vô luôn, cái Nut của visme loại này thường dài 45mm, nhưng con này đặc biệt hơn chút dài tới 80mm.
- Giá 3tr5.





Visme NSK mới 100% cây này đáng giá lắm nhé, sài thêm vài năm chưa xi nhê.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán bàn T

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up 1 cái sáng chủ nhật nhé  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

UPDATE: Còn 1 em hộp số Kamo tỉ lệ 1:15, hộp số loại ball reducer không độ rơ, tình trạng hiện nay là êm mượt, ngoại hình như mới. Cốt ra phi 30mm, cốt vào âm 18mm, đường kính 120mm, size to tải nặng nha, mặt trước sau đều có mặt bích lỗ ốc M8 và M6. Loại này làm trục xoay máy gỗ là tuyệt vời. Giá 1000k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hộp số đã xong hết rồi nhé, đợi đợt máy tiếp theo về thôi  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: vài cây visme, tất cả đều còn chất lượng nha, ko rỉ sét, rổ, móp méo gì nha, cấp chính xác tầm C7, 2 cây dài anh em làm máy gỗ thì tuyệt với nhé, thanh răng ko thể so sánh với loại này dc.
1. cây visme Kodura phi 25, bước 10, nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét luôn, dài tổng 1520, hành trình 1250mm, gối đỡ NSK 1 đầu, dầu còn lại bạc đạn tự lựa, Giá 1500k, giá rẽ bất ngờ luôn nha. - đã bán.
2. Cây visme Kodura, phi 25, bước 25, cấp chính xác C7, đầu visme tiện theo gối đỡ BK17 nha, hiện nay chỉ có bạc đạn tự lựa ở 1 đầu, dầu còn lại chưa có gối gỡ, dài tổng 1730, hành trình 1520mm, giá 1500k



Hình hơi mờ nên em zoom vào thân visme nhé, sáng bóng luôn.


3. Cây visme Issoku, phi 20, bước 5mm, ko thấy ghi độ chính xác trên mã nhưng 2 đầu dc tiện để kẹp 2 bạc đạn 7xxx nên chắc chắn là loại chính xác cao, visme ko rơ rạo gì luôn, quay êm, bót, rất giống hàng new em có. Thân cây visme thì có ít chổ xuống màu ở khúc đuôi visme do thời tiết nhưng bảo đảm đường bi ko rỉ sét, ko rổ, phần còn lại sáng đẹp nha, nói chung sài ok, dài tổng 1100 ,hành trình 1050mm. Gối đỡ bị thiếu con tán lock lại nhé. Giá 1200k.





2 đầu đều tiện lock bạc 7002 nhé. Đó giờ em thấy kiểu lock cứng 2 đầu này toàn dùng trong ứng dụng có độ chính xác rất cao.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: chỉ còn visme 20 bước 25, 2 cây kia đã nhận tiền rồi mà bận quá bữa nay cố gắng ship cho mấy anh nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: visme phi 20 bước 5 đã xong. Còn lại vài món
update tí:
Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, có mặt bích bắt motor, nói chung mua về sài khỏi suy nghĩ, dùng mấy năm nữa cũng chưa xi nhê.
- Trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, ray 4 rãnh bi loại tải nặng của THK.
- Hành trình chuẩn 185mm vẫn chạy dc 200mm nếu cần nhé.
- Visme zin bước 10, em thay cây visme NSK phi 15 bước 5mm, cấp chính xác c7s, hàng mới 100% vừa bóc seal gắn vô luôn, cái Nut của visme loại này thường dài 45mm, nhưng con này đặc biệt hơn chút dài tới 80mm.
- Giá 3tr5.





Visme NSK mới 100% cây này đáng giá lắm nhé, sài thêm vài năm chưa xi nhê.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

2. Cây visme Kodura, phi 25, bước 25, cấp chính xác C7, đầu visme tiện theo gối đỡ BK17 nha, hiện nay chỉ có bạc đạn tự lựa ở 1 đầu, dầu còn lại chưa có gối gỡ, dài tổng 1730, hành trình 1520mm, giá 1500k



Hình hơi mờ nên em zoom vào thân visme nhé, sáng bóng luôn.



Luật mới nên em up thông tin liên lạc: Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hết lễ, fix cây visme 25 bước 25 còn 1tr2 nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update:
Có 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, mấy cái hộp số đi với step 2 phase Parker để xoay phôi. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## Nam CNC

cốt vào 6.35mm đó chú .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks anh em mới chỉnh lại rồi  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cây visme NSK doublenut tháo máy cắt dây, phi 25, bước 4mm, hành trình dc 350mm, có 2 bạc đạn luôn, cấp chính xác C2Z, hàng chất lượng như mới, Giá 800k.

----------


## itanium7000

> update:
> cây visme NSK doublenut tháo máy cắt dây, phi 25, bước 4mm, hành trình dc 350mm, có 2 bạc đạn luôn, cấp chính xác C2Z, hàng chất lượng như mới, Giá 800k.


Cho em đăng ký cây vitme này nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cây visme vừa đăng đã xong trong 1 nốt nhạc.

----------


## puskinu

> update: cây visme vừa đăng đã xong trong 1 nốt nhạc.


Bác lại kiếm e cây visme 2005 nào hành trình 600mm nhé..he2...thank bác...

----------


## Hoang Phuong

Hôp so Bayside tl 1:3 kia còn k bác , e mua 1 cái giá giảm k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update lại những hàng còn nhé:
1. Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, có mặt bích bắt motor, nói chung mua về sài khỏi suy nghĩ, dùng mấy năm nữa cũng chưa xi nhê.
- Trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, ray 4 rãnh bi loại tải nặng của THK.
- Hành trình chuẩn 185mm vẫn chạy dc 200mm nếu cần nhé.
- Visme NSK phi 15 bước 5mm, cấp chính xác c7s, hàng mới 100% vừa bóc seal gắn vô luôn, cái Nut của visme loại này thường dài 45mm, nhưng con này đặc biệt hơn chút dài tới 80mm.
- Giá 3tr5.




2. 2. Cây visme Kodura, phi 25, bước 25, cấp chính xác C7, đầu visme tiện theo gối đỡ BK17 nha, hiện nay chỉ có bạc đạn tự lựa ở 1 đầu, dầu còn lại chưa có gối gỡ, dài tổng 1730, hành trình 1520mm, giá 1500k



Hình hơi mờ nên em zoom vào thân visme nhé, sáng bóng luôn.


3.Có 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, mấy cái hộp số đi với step 2 phase Parker để xoay phôi. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





Luật mới nên em up thông tin liên lạc: Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cặp ray NB hàng Japan size 25, dài 430mm, loại tải nặng 4 rảnh bi giống loại THK HSR, ray nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét, hoá chất,, ray còn bót, trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rột đã tai lắm, em bảo đảm về chất lượng sử dụng của ray. Giá 1100k, ray nặng 4kg.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: vừa xong 2 cái hộp số, còn 6 hộp số bayside nhé.

----------


## hoahong102

> update:
> Cặp ray NB hàng Japan size 25, dài 430mm, loại tải nặng 4 rảnh bi giống loại THK HSR, ray nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét, hoá chất,, ray còn bót, trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rột đã tai lắm, em bảo đảm về chất lượng sử dụng của ray. Giá 1100k, ray nặng 4kg.


cho hỏi hành trình dựoc 300 ko chủ thớt

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cho hỏi hành trình dựoc 300 ko chủ thớt


hành trình dc 260mm nhé anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã xong....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cái bàn T mới về theo container máy, cũng mấy lần dc xem người ta mở container máy công cụ bên Nhật về, nhưng đây là lần đầu tiên mua dc món vừa ý lúc mở cont, trước giờ toàn nhìn mấy cái máy phay mà thèm thuồng thôi. Cái bàn kích thước 320x500 dày 40mm, nặng 42kg, quan trọng là mặt trên mài láng mịn, còn mặt dưới nạo toàn bông với bông, mấy mặt còn lại thì phay sáng đẹp.
Tổng thể thì cái bàn ko hề có vết rỉ sét, rổ, cấn gì hết, tất cả các mặt đều rất là đẹp. Giá 3000k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: có 2 bác nt hỏi bàn T nên em phải chạy lên đây cập nhật tình hình là cái bàn T xem như đã có chủ mới rồi nhé, em vừa đăng lên là đã dàn xếp xong rồi, rất cảm ơn anh em đã tin tưởng ủng hộ. Dạo này em có quen 1 ông chủ bãi chuyên máy công cụ, ổng thương em, biết em khoái bàn T đẹp nên ổng có cái nào là hú em ngay. Hy vọng sắp tới sẽ có nhiều để phục vụ ae làm máy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Bàn T hot dữ vậy ta ? lôi ra bán thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

mấy cái bàn nhỏ nhẹ tầm 40kg, dày 40mm trở xuống chưa bao giờ hết hot anh ơi  :Smile:  anh em làm máy C, máy H đều dùng dc mà.

----------


## phuocviet346

Quá nhanh, quá nguy hiểm. Mới đọc xong chưa kịp gọi điện thoại nhìn dưới đã xong

----------


## thuhanoi

Quá đẹp mà cũng quá nhanh  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

chắc lôi ra cũng được 3 cái à hehehe .... thôi chú bán hết đi tới tui.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update lại những hàng còn nhé:
1. Combo Z nhôm, nặng 17kg, toàn bộ đế và mặt bích là nhôm dày 20mm, Hàng tháo máy laser quang học nên cực chuẩn, có mặt bích bắt motor, nói chung mua về sài khỏi suy nghĩ, dùng mấy năm nữa cũng chưa xi nhê.
- Trượt HSR25 block có cánh, trượt bóng như mới nhìn là ghiền, ray 4 rãnh bi loại tải nặng của THK.
- Hành trình chuẩn 185mm vẫn chạy dc 200mm nếu cần nhé.
- Visme NSK phi 15 bước 5mm, cấp chính xác c7s, hàng mới 100% vừa bóc seal gắn vô luôn, cái Nut của visme loại này thường dài 45mm, nhưng con này đặc biệt hơn chút dài tới 80mm.
- Giá 3tr5.




2. 2. Cây visme Kodura, phi 25, bước 25, cấp chính xác C7, đầu visme tiện theo gối đỡ BK17 nha, hiện nay chỉ có bạc đạn tự lựa ở 1 đầu, dầu còn lại chưa có gối gỡ, dài tổng 1730, hành trình 1520mm, giá 1500k



Hình hơi mờ nên em zoom vào thân visme nhé, sáng bóng luôn.



3. Cặp ray NB hàng Japan size 25, dài 430mm loại block dài, hành trình còn lại 260mm, loại tải nặng 4 rảnh bi giống loại THK HSR, ray nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét, hoá chất,, ray còn bót, trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rột đã tai lắm, em bảo đảm về chất lượng sử dụng của ray, hãng nó nhuộm màu xám như hình chứ ko phải màu đen mà nó bị cũ nhé. Giá 1100k, ray nặng 4kg.

Thông tin liên lạc: Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: combo nhôm nặng 17kg đã xong. Thanks anh em ủng hộ, tiếp một phần sức để em xây dựng con máy mơ ước, lâu quá rồi mà nó vẫn chưa đủ kinh phí  :Smile: ))

----------


## Mới CNC

Bác thực hiện tới đâu rùi? Cho ae chiêm ngưỡng chút được không? Thấy bác bán cả đống hàng rùi mà!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em bán nhiều lắm, mà lời lãi nó chạy đi đâu đó bác ah  :Smile: )) về con máy em ko muốn làm theo kiểu dự àn dài hơi để anh em trông đợi xem, nên em có chụp hình lại nhưng để khi nào gần xong hết em mới tạo 1 topic để khoe máy quá trình làm máy, hy vọng khoản 2 tuần nữa mọi thứ sẵn sàng em sẽ khoe với mọi người.

----------


## solero

> update:
> Cái bàn T mới về theo container máy, cũng mấy lần dc xem người ta mở container máy công cụ bên Nhật về, nhưng đây là lần đầu tiên mua dc món vừa ý lúc mở cont, trước giờ toàn nhìn mấy cái máy phay mà thèm thuồng thôi. Cái bàn kích thước 320x500 dày 40mm, nặng 42kg, quan trọng là mặt trên mài láng mịn, còn mặt dưới nạo toàn bông với bông, mấy mặt còn lại thì phay sáng đẹp.
> Tổng thể thì cái bàn ko hề có vết rỉ sét, rổ, cấn gì hết, tất cả các mặt đều rất là đẹp. Giá 3000k.


Thank cụ nhé!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Thank cụ nhé!


em cũng thanks bác đã ủng hộ em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update lại những hàng còn nhé:

1. Cây visme Kodura, phi 25, bước 25, cấp chính xác C7, đầu visme tiện theo gối đỡ BK17 nha, hiện nay chỉ có bạc đạn tự lựa ở 1 đầu, dầu còn lại chưa có gối gỡ, dài tổng 1730, hành trình 1520mm, giá 1500k



Hình hơi mờ nên em zoom vào thân visme nhé, sáng bóng luôn.



2. Cặp ray NB hàng Japan size 25, dài 430mm loại block dài, hành trình còn lại 260mm, loại tải nặng 4 rảnh bi giống loại THK HSR, ray nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét, hoá chất,, ray còn bót, trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rột đã tai lắm, em bảo đảm về chất lượng sử dụng của ray, hãng nó nhuộm màu xám như hình chứ ko phải màu đen mà nó bị cũ nhé. Giá 1100k, ray nặng 4kg.


3. 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, chất hàng Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.




Thông tin liên lạc: Khanh - Sài Gòn - 0120 76tám 44tám3.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: fix cặp ray NB size 25 còn 1000k cho vui vẻ nhé.

----------


## cnclaivung

em gạch cặp ray nhé bác, cho em thông tin vào số 0918218959

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> em gạch cặp ray nhé bác, cho em thông tin vào số 0918218959


ok bác, đã gửi thông tin.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
2 cặp ray con lăn của Thụy Sĩ, bản 35mm, cấp chính xác G2, chất lượng còn tốt, để dành giờ có việc bán, trượt còn bót, nghe tiếng bi chạy rẹt rẹt tuyệt vời. Phần đường trượt bên hông thì ko có 1 chút tì vết, sáng bóng, ko rỉ, rổ gì hết, em có chụp hình kèm theo. Nói chung là hàng sưu tầm ko bán nhưng giờ kẹt quá nên phải cho em nó ra đi. Ai có dự án làm máy kim loại thì cặp này là quá phù hợp.
- 1 cặp dài 870 mm nặng 17kg, 1 cặp dài 1160mm nặng 21kg
Giá cặp 870mm 3tr5, giá cặp 1160 4tr5.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bữa này ế ẩm quá, chỉ nhận dc tin vui là khách nhận được combo nặng 17kg em ship thôi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> update: bữa này ế ẩm quá, chỉ nhận dc tin vui là khách nhận được combo nặng 17kg em ship thôi


Anh làm xong con máy cho nó hết mùa mưa này đi là bán ngon lại à anh.:-)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
1. Cặp ray THK bản 20mm, 4 rãnh bi, block có cánh, lỗ ốc xuông 8mm loại chịu tải từ trên xuống giống mẫu THK SR, dài 450mm. Miếng sắt mài hết các mặt, phay, mài hạ bậc chỗ bắt ray 20, kích thước phủ bì miếng sắt là 400x130mm, khoảng cách 2 ray tính theo tâm lỗ là 100mm.
Về chất lượng thì tầm sắt cực kì chính xác, còn 2 lỗ bắt ray chưa khoan taro anh em mua về xử nó giúp em, còn ray thì hàng em lựa kỹ, còn bót, mấy cái block hơi vàng là do ố dầu chứ ko phải rỉ sét gì. Giá ray là 1000k, tấm sắt 200k.




Ướm thử cây visme phi 14mm vào. giá trên là ko có visme nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray hsr15, hàng đẹp như mới, ko tì vết gì, ray trượt còn chất lượng tuyệt vời. Mỗi ray 3 block, loại block có cánh, có lỗ ren M5, 2 ray là 6 block, ray dài 540mm, hành trình khi 3 block sát nhau là 300mm. Giá 1000k.
visme THK doublenut, có gối đỡ. dài tổng cộng gần 500mm, hành trình dc hơn 300mm. Giá 500k. Ai lấy combo ray visme em fix còn 1400k.
Hàng của em thì anh em yên tâm về chất lượng nhé, em ko bao giờ lấy đồ ve chai, rơ ráo, hàng đễu về bán. Anh em mua của em nhiều đều biết cả.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cơ cấu làm ruột đầu máy tiện mini hoặc trục xoay đều ngon, em tính làm con tiện siêu nhỏ mà ko có thời gian nên bán. đường kính mặt bích 90mm, đường kính bạc đạn 100m, 2 bạc đạn kẹp 7xxx của NSK kẹp lại, bi còn sáng bóng, quay êm ru. Ai lấy về tiện cái vỏ bắt ốc vào là xong. Giá 400k.




Cũng trong dự án máy tiện mini, ai lấy về ko làm tiện mini thì làm C-frame mini rất đẹp. Kích thước phủ bì tấm đế 600x340x20, mài phẳng 6 mặt, visme NSK 1605 C3 hành trình 240mm, ray đức bản 20, dài 400, hành trình dc 200mm. Giá 3000k.



bộ đồ lòng chính rất đẹp.

----------


## cty686

> update:
> Cơ cấu làm ruột đầu máy tiện mini hoặc trục xoay đều ngon, em tính làm con tiện siêu nhỏ mà ko có thời gian nên bán. đường kính mặt bích 90mm, đường kính bạc đạn 100m, 2 bạc đạn kẹp 7xxx của NSK kẹp lại, bi còn sáng bóng, quay êm ru. Ai lấy về tiện cái vỏ bắt ốc vào là xong. Giá 400k.


Hôm nay đt cho bác chủ, cái này hơi ngắn theo nhu cầu mình hủy gạch nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray THK SR25W, dài 1600mm, 6 block, nói ra là trong 6 block thì 5 block còn cực kì chất lượng, bót, kéo nghe tiếng bi chạy vèo vèo, duy nhất 1 block chỉ còn bót nhè nhè thôi. Ray có vết ố dầu nhưng bảo đảm 100% là ko bị rỉ sét, rổ bất cứ chỗ nào, toàn là ố do dính dầu thôi. Giá ray nặng 13kg giá 250k/kg, 3200k. Anh em cứ tin tưởng mình ko lấy đồ ko dùng dc về bán đâu, mình đang làm dự án máy 1m4x1m5 nên mua về dùng nhưng giờ mua dc cái khung H-frame đúc dài 1m8x4m nên hủy tất cả dự án, tập trung 1 dự án lớn này nên thanh lý hết đồ giá vốn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray THK SHS25 dài 2000mm, loại ray đời cao, có vòng đệm giữa các bi, tải và độ bền đều cao hơn HSR25. Cặp này em chấm điểm sơ sơ là còn 90/100. 4 block có cánh, lỗ ốc taro M8. Cặp này còn chất lượng tuyệt với, block còn bót y chang ray mới, trượt êm, ray mạ đen chống rỉ sét nên ray ko hề có vấn đề gì, hàng mình tháo trên máy tự động của Nhật nên bảo đảm sẽ làm hài lòng người khói tính nhất. Giá 4700k.

----------


## Ga con

Hàng ngon.
Phải Romeo lấy cái khung plasma 1m8x4m bên Mã Lò không ta, hôm trước Mr Luyến nhờ hỏi giùm mà có người gạch mất tiêu.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
đầu BT 30 tháo trên máy Brother, còn này với con của anh ppgas là song sinh, bạc đạn còn êm ru, cầm cái cần kéo thiệt mạnh thì nhả dao dc, có mặt bích gắn ray HSR20 và visme chuẩn đường kình 20 luôn, chỉ cần làm cái trục Z gắn ray và mua motor kéo gắn vào mặt bích là xong, con này em mua về cạo sơn bên ngoài tính sơn lại giống anh ppgas nhưng chưa có thời gian, anh em lấy về tiếp tục dùm mình cho nó lộng lẫy nhé. Giá 2000k.


Tham khảo con song sinh anh ppgas đã mông má lại nhé.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...im-loai/page18

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@ga con: dạ ko anh, khung mã lò nó cũng H-frame mà dài tới 5m, ray bản 50, nặng 6t, còn máy em mới rã gần đây, máy kiểu H-frame, đúc siêu cứng luôn, cái khung 1m8x4m, hành trình dc chắc dc 1m5x2m nặng 4 tấn, nó là máy laser, dùng ray 30 mà em chưa đủ tiền mua ray nên nhờ ổng giữ dùm, gom tiền lấy luôn bộ ray, ray còn ngon lắm. Chuẩn bị cẩu về làm tiếp, chặn đường dài nhưng làm xong thì có cái máy ra hồn để ra nghề rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình lấy cái này nhé,


ok bác, hình như mình còn giữ cái dây xích nhựa bác mua hôm bữa đã trả tiền rồi thì phải, nếu đúng thì để mình chuyển luôn. thật sự dạo này mình dính dự án nhức đầu lắm nên quên trước quên sau.

----------


## anhxco

> update:
> cặp ray hsr15, hàng đẹp như mới, ko tì vết gì, ray trượt còn chất lượng tuyệt vời. Mỗi ray 3 block, loại block có cánh, có lỗ ren M5, 2 ray là 6 block, ray dài 540mm, hành trình khi 3 block sát nhau là 300mm. Giá 1000k.
> visme THK doublenut, có gối đỡ. dài tổng cộng gần 500mm, hành trình dc hơn 300mm. Giá 500k. Ai lấy combo ray visme em fix còn 1400k.
> Hàng của em thì anh em yên tâm về chất lượng nhé, em ko bao giờ lấy đồ ve chai, rơ ráo, hàng đễu về bán. Anh em mua của em nhiều đều biết cả.


Bác romeo kiểm tra giúp cái block của cặp ray này có phải 30x38mm không? Em tạm gạch bộ ray + vitme này nhé ( cho e thêm thông tin của vitme nhé, thanks
PS: có nhắn tin cho bác, rảnh trả lời giúp e, e k tiện gọi điện
Thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác romeo kiểm tra giúp cái block của cặp ray này có phải 30x38mm không? Em tạm gạch bộ ray + vitme này nhé ( cho e thêm thông tin của vitme nhé, thanks
> PS: có nhắn tin cho bác, rảnh trả lời giúp e, e k tiện gọi điện
> Thanks


em đang xoạn tin nhắn cho bác đây, mà dt bàn phím xoạn chậm quá, Em đo thì tâm 4 lỗ ốc cách nhau đúng 30x38mm. visme thì của THK loại doublenut, mã JPF  1405. Em mua cây này 500k đúng 500k của bác TBK đấy ah, visme còn mới lắm tại em chụp hình xấu thôi, quay êm, bót, ko rơ rạo gì.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em công khai số tài khoản chính chủ luôn nhé, khỏi pm riêng mắc công.
Tên TK: Võ Công Khanh
Số TK: 025 100 270 5622
Vietcombank chi nhánh Bình Tây

----------


## duytrungcdt

> update:
> đầu BT 30 tháo trên máy Brother, còn này với con của anh ppgas là song sinh, bạc đạn còn êm ru, cầm cái cần kéo thiệt mạnh thì nhả dao dc, có mặt bích gắn ray HSR20 và visme chuẩn đường kình 20 luôn, chỉ cần làm cái trục Z gắn ray và mua motor kéo gắn vào mặt bích là xong, con này em mua về cạo sơn bên ngoài tính sơn lại giống anh ppgas nhưng chưa có thời gian, anh em lấy về tiếp tục dùm mình cho nó lộng lẫy nhé. Giá 2000k.
> 
> 
> Tham khảo con song sinh anh ppgas đã mông má lại nhé.
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...im-loai/page18


Bác cho e gạch con này nhé mai e Lien lạc với bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác cho e gạch con này nhé mai e Lien lạc với bác


ok em đợi tin bác. Lấy về bỏ nữa ngày ra mông má lại là em nó lộng lẫy thôi ah, bảo đảm bạc đạn êm ru. Mà em nói luôn là nó nặng 40kg nhé, làm máy C thì chắc phải có cân bằng cơ khí cho em nó.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> @ga con: dạ ko anh, khung mã lò nó cũng H-frame mà dài tới 5m, ray bản 50, nặng 6t, còn máy em mới rã gần đây, máy kiểu H-frame, đúc siêu cứng luôn, cái khung 1m8x4m, hành trình dc chắc dc 1m5x2m nặng 4 tấn, nó là máy laser, dùng ray 30 mà em chưa đủ tiền mua ray nên nhờ ổng giữ dùm, gom tiền lấy luôn bộ ray, ray còn ngon lắm. Chuẩn bị cẩu về làm tiếp, chặn đường dài nhưng làm xong thì có cái máy ra hồn để ra nghề rồi.


laser mà nặng thế ta  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## toanho

> update:
>  tấm sắt 200k.


Mình lấy tấm sắt nầy nhe bác. Mai CK cho bác

----------


## cnclaivung

em gạch cặp ray 25 dài 1600 và cây vime 2525 luôn nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> em gạch cặp ray 25 dài 1600 và cây vime 2525 luôn nha


ok như đã nt với bác nhé. cặp ray của bác em chuyển rồi, chắc mai tới, khi nào tới họ nt bác ra lấy nhé.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## ppgas

Romeo vẫn còn để cặp hsr20 anh dặn chứ? Kỳ này hơi kẹt vì mua nhiều thứ quá. Anh gạch rồi nhé  :Smile:  cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Romeo vẫn còn để cặp hsr20 anh dặn chứ? Kỳ này hơi kẹt vì mua nhiều thứ quá. Anh gạch rồi nhé  cảm ơn.


hàng anh gạch vẫn còn nguyên trong bao, yên tâm nhé :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cái đầu BT có nhiều người hỏi em sẽ giải quyết theo thứ tự nhé. Chủ yếu là các bác nhanh gọn là em cảm ơn nhiều nhiều lắm.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> ok em đợi tin bác. Lấy về bỏ nữa ngày ra mông má lại là em nó lộng lẫy thôi ah, bảo đảm bạc đạn êm ru. Mà em nói luôn là nó nặng 40kg nhé, làm máy C thì chắc phải có cân bằng cơ khí cho em nó.


 con này nặng 40 kg hơi quá khổ của em bác ạ
thank bác đã ưu tiên em bác nhượng cho ai cần nhé
tiếc quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình lấy tấm sắt nầy nhe bác. Mai CK cho bác


Như đã trao đổi với anh nhé. Cảm ơn anh đã ủng hộ em.

----------


## toanho

> Như đã trao đổi với anh nhé. Cảm ơn anh đã ủng hộ em.


Khi nào có cặp ray bản 20 dài khoảng 40cm đổ lại hú anh nhé. Cặp kia dài quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Khi nào có cặp ray bản 20 dài khoảng 40cm đổ lại hú anh nhé. Cặp kia dài quá


dài dài để ăn gian hành trình thêm dc 40-50mm đó anh, đâu phải tự nhiên em để dài dài tí đâu, lấy thì có fix tí nữa nhé  :Smile: )

----------


## toanho

> dài dài để ăn gian hành trình thêm dc 40-50mm đó anh, đâu phải tự nhiên em để dài dài tí đâu, lấy thì có fix tí nữa nhé )


Như đã thõa thuận, anh lấy luôn cặp ray nầy nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Như đã thõa thuận, anh lấy luôn cặp ray nầy nhé


thanks anh nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay còn lại:

1. Combo trượt, kích thước phủ bì tấm đế 600x340x20, mài phẳng 6 mặt, visme NSK 1605 C3 hành trình 240mm, ray đức bản 20, dài 400, hành trình dc 200mm. Giá 3000k.



bộ đồ lòng chính rất đẹp.


2. 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





3. cặp ray con lăn của Thụy Sĩ, bản 35mm, cấp chính xác G2, chất lượng còn tốt, để dành giờ có việc bán, trượt còn bót, nghe tiếng bi chạy rẹt rẹt tuyệt vời. Phần đường trượt bên hông thì ko tì vết, sáng bóng, ko rỉ, rổ gì hết, em có chụp hình kèm theo. Nói chung là hàng sưu tầm ko bán nhưng giờ kẹt quá nên phải cho em nó ra đi. Ai có dự án làm máy kim loại thì cặp này là quá phù hợp.
- 1 cặp dài 870 mm nặng 17kg, 1 cặp dài 1160mm nặng 21kg
Giá cặp 870mm 3tr5, giá cặp 1160 4tr5.

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng rồi, cơ mà hàng đẹp quá chừng em trai ơi. Khi nào thấy có miếng thép ngang khoảng 26cm hoặc hơn dài 60cm có phay hạ bậc cho ray càng tốt, thì hốt dùm anh luôn nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> em đang xoạn tin nhắn cho bác đây, mà dt bàn phím xoạn chậm quá, Em đo thì tâm 4 lỗ ốc cách nhau đúng 30x38mm. visme thì của THK loại doublenut, mã JPF  1405. Em mua cây này 500k đúng 500k của bác TBK đấy ah, visme còn mới lắm tại em chụp hình xấu thôi, quay êm, bót, ko rơ rạo gì.


Đã ck bác Romeo nhé, bác gửi về PT Nguyễn Tri Phương ĐÀ Nẵng giúp e.
Thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã nhận hàng rồi, cơ mà hàng đẹp quá chừng em trai ơi. Khi nào thấy có miếng thép ngang khoảng 26cm hoặc hơn dài 60cm có phay hạ bậc cho ray càng tốt, thì hốt dùm anh luôn nhé.


thanks anh đã phản hồi lại nhé. Có tấm sắt như anh yêu cầu là em pm liền.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã ck bác Romeo nhé, bác gửi về PT Nguyễn Tri Phương ĐÀ Nẵng giúp e.
> Thanks


Ok anh, em nhận được tiền rồi. Em chuyển trong ngày cho anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Ngày mai em về 1 cặp ray THK HSR35, bảng 35mm, dài ~3m5, mỗi ray 4 block, tổng cộng là 8 block và 2 ray. Chất lượng còn tuyệt vời, đẩy block trượt nghe rẹt rẹt. Hàng em lựa thì anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Em còn chưa lấy về nên ko chụp hình. Hẹn anh em hình và giá vào ngày mai nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray NSK LH20, loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng tương đương dòng HSR của THK, dài ~720mm, bản 20, nhuộm đen nên ko rỉ sét, ố gì. Ray trượt còn bót, trượt êm, đẩy bi nghe rẹt rẹt như mới. Hình em chụp lúc vừa mới lấy ngoài bải luôn. Giá 1400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Đầu máy tiện mini, nhìn cái đầu hoàn thiện tỉ mỉ chảy nước miến các cụ ah. Kích thước phủ bì nguyên khối là 170x160x200, 200 là chiều dài từ đầu mặt bích đến đuôi. Mặt bích đường kính 120mm, khá to so với cái body mini nhé, mặt bích mài nổi vân xoắn xoắn rất quyến rũ. Quay rất êm, bên trong bơm mỡ hơi nhiều nên quay khá nặng tay, nhưng là do mỡ chứ ko phải bạc đạn có vấn đề nhé. Phía đuôi đang gắn nữa cái khớp nối, còn nữa cái khớp nối còn lại dính con motor và cái motor đã bán trước khi em kịp lấy. Phần đế có cả rãnh bắt chốt định vị để canh chỉnh vuông góc, song song.

Giá 2000k, Ai có dự án máy tiện mini hay trục xoay tải nặng, đặc biệt là hàng làm cho khách thì cái này quá phù hợp nhé, lấy về chẳng cần làm gì nhiều, gắn cái motor và cái khớp nối là chạy thôi, lại có tính thẩm mỹ cao, nhìn thực tế nó rất lạ đẹp ah.


Mặt bích, minh chứng cho việc em chụp hình rất xấu so với thực tế, đang cố gắng đổi cái dt có camera đẹp hơn.
 xấu xí:

 Thực tế:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cái trục Z, mặt đế rộng 300x300, chiều cao 1000, phay chuẩn vuông góc, chổ đặt ray phay và taro đúng chuẩn ray 25mm, có hạ bậc nên dễ dàng canh chỉnh ray. 
Nguyên bản là nó là cái trục Z kéo nguyên 1 cơ cấu tầm 50kgt chạy lên chạy xuống chứ ko phải em tự chế nó là trục Z đâu nha.
Chính giữa của bệ có luôn chổ đặt gối BK BF 20 nhé. Em mua riêng gối BK BF mà họ ko bán, visme rơ rồi em ko mua. Nặng 85kg, rất là cứng và chắc chắn.
Mặt đáy có 10 lỗ phi 12mm trải đều ra để gá xuống mặt X.
Bệ rất nặng và cứng nhé, em cân dc 85kg. Nhớ lại công sức em mang nó về rất vất vả, chạy xe máy vác dc nó về tới nhà gãy cả lưng, phải đi giữa trưa 12h để ránh mấy chú CAGT nữa...
Giá 2000k nhé, với số tiền này anh em khó mà làm dc cái bệ Z nào hoàn chỉnh mà chuẩn như thế này. Hình em chụp xấu, bên ngoài sáng đẹp hơn nhiều.

----------


## phuocviet346

> update:
> Cái trục Z, mặt đế rộng 300x300, chiều cao 1000, phay chuẩn vuông góc, chổ đặt ray phay và taro đúng chuẩn ray 25mm, có hạ bậc nên dễ dàng canh chỉnh ray. 
> Nguyên bản là nó là cái trục Z kéo nguyên 1 cơ cấu tầm 50kgt chạy lên chạy xuống chứ ko phải em tự chế nó là trục Z đâu nha.
> Chính giữa của bệ có luôn chổ đặt gối BK BF 20 nhé. Em mua riêng gối BK BF mà họ ko bán, visme rơ rồi em ko mua. Nặng 85kg, rất là cứng và chắc chắn.
> Mặt đáy có 10 lỗ phi 12mm trải đều ra để gá xuống mặt X.
> Bệ rất nặng và cứng nhé, em cân dc 85kg. Nhớ lại công sức em mang nó về rất vất vả, chạy xe máy vác dc nó về tới nhà gãy cả lưng, phải đi giữa trưa 12h để ránh mấy chú CAGT nữa...
> Giá 2000k nhé, với số tiền này anh em khó mà làm dc cái bệ Z nào hoàn chỉnh mà chuẩn như thế này. Hình em chụp xấu, bên ngoài sáng đẹp hơn nhiều.


Em gạch trục Z nha, bác không chơi kiểu như đầu BT30 hôm qua nha. Em gạch bác sáng nay em gọi bác đem bán người khác mất tiêu.
Mai bác giao giúp qua địa chỉ đối diện số nhà 790 Hương Lộ 2 (Xưởng cơ khí Việt Trường Phát)

----------


## dungct

Con này nguyên bản là bộ trượt ray 25 THK chạy phương NGANG bên Q8. BK, BF thì dính với vitme 25 bước 20, bác nói bước lớn bác chê không mua, đòi mua mấy bộ gối người ta không chịu bán cho bác. Chứ làm gì có chuyện vitme rơ , rồi Phay vuông góc chuẩn hay gắn cái cơ cấu 50kg lên xuống gì bác ?

 ** Dạo này thấy bác nói hơi quá nhiều cái. Buôn bán thì ai cũng cần PR nhưng nên trung thực chứ bác.

P/s. Tui là cái người đứng kế lúc bác trả giá bên Th Q8 đây

----------

phuocviet346

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Con này nguyên bản là bộ trượt ray 25 THK chạy phương NGANG bên Q8. BK, BF thì dính với vitme 25 bước 20, bác nói bước lớn bác chê không mua, đòi mua mấy bộ gối người ta không chịu bán cho bác. Chứ làm gì có chuyện vitme rơ , rồi Phay vuông góc chuẩn hay gắn cái cơ cấu 50kg lên xuống gì bác ?
> 
>  ** Dạo này thấy bác nói hơi quá nhiều cái. Buôn bán thì ai cũng cần PR nhưng nên trung thực chứ bác.
> 
> P/s. Tui là cái người đứng kế lúc bác trả giá bên Th Q8 đây


Em nói bác nghe cái này là cái tay robot gấp phôi, nó đựng lên, gá theo phương thẳng đứng theo đúng cái Z, nguyên cái bộ kia nó rã ra bán rồi nên bác ko thấy thôi, gồm linh tinh trượt tròn phi 30, xylanh hơi, nhôm, và rất nhiều thứ khác... bác chỉ thấy nó rã xong rồi quăng cái ray và cái bệ đó xuống thì bảo là nó trượt theo phương ngang ah. Ngày nào em cũng ra bãi, thấy nó từ lúc đem về cơ.
Cái mặt bích bằng sắt của nó đã gần 20kg còn nằm ngoài đó, bác ko tin ngày mai chạy xe bãi gom hết mấy cái sắt đen đen gồm 1 tấm lớn và 2 tấm nhỏ bắt vào ray ngay cái rổ sắt coi đúng ko? tất cả cộng lại ko dưới 50kg. Còn ngoài bãi em nói thế nào là để đối phó với tụi bán hàng nhé. Cây visme có rơ hay không thì hẹn bác ngày mai ra xem em chứng minh cho xem.

----------


## saudau

Thấy nằm ngang thì chạy ngang. Đúng là SẦU ĐAU.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đính chính thêm là em ko chụp mặt đáy là vì nặng quá phải nghiêng lên nghiêng xuống, sáng mai em chụp cho xem, vết phay còn lưu lại vòng vòng trên cái mặt đó. Còn câu chuyện về cái cơ cấu ray tròn và linh tinh đồ kia có thật hay ko, thì ai thắc mắc có thể hỏi bác minhdt trên diễn đàn mình, sáng hôm đó cái con robot này về là em gặp bác minhdt ngoài đó, 2 anh em xem cái bệ xong chạy qua xem cái đống linh tinh trượt tròn, nhôm, xilanh linh tinh nằm bên kia ah. Ông chủ bải giới thiệu rất tân tình là cái nào tháo từ cái nào và em thấy là đúng như vậy.
Em thì thỉnh thoảng có xảy ra vỡ gạch người này người kia vì nhiều lý do, nhưng một khi đã giao dịch thì đảm bảo hàng hóa đúng chất lượng, chưa ai phàn nàn về hàng hóa của em cả, thỉnh thoảng lấy về ko thích, không hợp gửi lại em em trả tiền ngay và luôn ko sao cả.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ngang đứng gì thì có rãnh bắt rây có chổ phay bắt gối và đặt biệt có gạch là hàng ngon rồi. 
85kg vốn mua + vận chuyển + bê tha về nhà + bê tha đi giao thì có ngon lành gì. 

Mà nói cái vụ gặp người quen ngoài bãi vui ah
Mới cách 2 hôm tập tành dạo bãi mà nhà mình q5 chạy tuốt ra An Sương khẩu trang kín mít thế mà cũng gặp người quen. Cafe rồi về. Trái đất tròn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ngang đứng gì thì có rãnh bắt rây có chổ phay bắt gối và đặt biệt có gạch là hàng ngon rồi. 
> 85kg vốn mua + vận chuyển + bê tha về nhà + bê tha đi giao thì có ngon lành gì. 
> 
> Mà nói cái vụ gặp người quen ngoài bãi vui ah
> Mới cách 2 hôm tập tành dạo bãi mà nhà mình q5 chạy tuốt ra An Sương khẩu trang kín mít thế mà cũng gặp người quen. Cafe rồi về. Trái đất tròn


Dạ chuyện tiền bạc thì em ko bàn, còn chuyện nó ngang hay đứng và cái cơ cấu em đề cập nó thế nào thì là phần kỹ thuật, mà diễn đàn về kỹ thuật thì mấy cái này phải rõ ràng ah.

Còn chuyện gặp nhau ngoài bãi, thì hồi chiều ra em bãi gặp bác Minh đi mua đồ, anh em có ngồi nói chuyện phím 1 chút, ổng kể câu chuyện cafe ở An Sương với anh.

----------


## dungct

> Đính chính thêm là em ko chụp mặt đáy là vì nặng quá phải nghiêng lên nghiêng xuống, sáng mai em chụp cho xem, vết phay còn lưu lại vòng vòng trên cái mặt đó. Còn câu chuyện về cái cơ cấu ray tròn và linh tinh đồ kia có thật hay ko, thì ai thắc mắc có thể hỏi bác minhdt trên diễn đàn mình, sáng hôm đó cái con robot này về là em gặp bác minhdt ngoài đó, 2 anh em xem cái bệ xong chạy qua xem cái đống linh tinh trượt tròn, nhôm, xilanh linh tinh nằm bên kia ah. Ông chủ bải giới thiệu rất tân tình là cái nào tháo từ cái nào và em thấy là đúng như vậy.


Rồi nó bắt thẳng đứng hay bắt vuông góc vào cái trụ khác bác ?   Dám nói nguyên trụ thẳng đứng lắm ! Chứ không phải bác thấy nó cơ cấu nó nằm ngang, rồi người ta tháo dựng đứng lên xong cái bác lên diễn đàn phù phép thành " trục Z gánh 50kg ". 50kg nó gánh bác lấy ở đâu ra, khi trên mặt nó chỉ có tấm thép làm mặt bích dày  khoảng 25mm ? Bác đừng nói là nó tháo ra nhé, con náy về đến nay đúng 24  ngày rồi.

Thiết kế nó nằm ngang hay dọc thì bác nói cho đúng, cái nào cũng ok nhưng bác PR quá sự thật thì tôi lên tiếng. Đừng PR quá lời.

P/s:  Có gì bác cứ nói công khai, đừng nhắn tin riêng cho tôi. Đây là công việc kiếm cơm của bác, tôi chẳng muốn xen vào đâu nhưng nói một lần để bác thay đổi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Như em đã nói, cái bệ bác thấy có cái mặt bích và cái ray, visme nằm ngoài trời, còn phần còn lại gá lên cái mặt bích đó nó nằm bên phía cái chòi có mái che ah. 
Em qua xem cái bệ, xong ổng dẫn qua xem cái gá lên cái bệ đó, nó gồm 1 hôp nhôm, bắt ray, và 1 cánh tay tò xuống trượt tròn, tất cả cái đống đó dc gá lên cái mặt bích đó. Em nói bác ko hiểu là khi lấy về nó là nguyên 1 con robot, ổng tháo ra làm 2 phần, cái nhẹ ổng rinh vào chổ có mái che, cái nặng ổng để ngoài trời.
Bác không thấy cái đống bên kia thì bác bảo là ko có. Nên em nói rõ. 
Còn chuyện nó bắt vuông vào cái trụ khác thì em trả lời thế này, đó giờ em thấy chừng 50 con robot bắt vuông góc cái cái trụ khác theo ý bác và chừng đấy con đều có 1 kiểu gá duy nhất và không phải thế này, mà các lổ ốc nằm trên combo luôn, ko vuông góc như thế này.

Để rõ ràng, thoải mái đầu óc em với bác, ngày mai em xin hẹn bác ra Quận 8, 3 mặt 1 lời với ông chủ bãi, xem cái cơ cấu nằm trong nhà kia là có thật hay ko, nguyên con này ổng về là khoảng 140kg. Em nghĩ đây là cách đơn giản và gọn lẹ nhất, khỏi lằn nhằn. Hôm đó ổng ko chỉ giới thiệu cho em cái bệ mà còn bảo là tháo cái gá trên cái bệ để trong cái chòi đối diện, bác minhdt đi cùng em qua xem nữa.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn chuyện bác ko biết mà phán đây là nghề kiếm cơm của em thì sai rồi bác ah, ít nhất bác phải quen biết em mới biết em kiếm cơm bằng gì. Em có xưởng làm lồng chim bằng sắt, em kinh doanh kẽm cuộn, kéo về tất cả các đường kính mà khách yêu cầu. Cái này mới là nghề kiếm cơm của em.

Còn chuyện em inbox cho bác thì bác cũng đọc nội dung rồi, hoản toàn ko có bất kì vấn đề gì riêng tư cả, em rất nóng lòng dc bác phản hồi trên topic của em nên nhắn tin inbox để bác chú ý và phản hồi sớm thôi.

Em sẽ ko để topic của mình đi quá xa, em đã đưa ra dẫn chứng cho những gì em nói, và nếu bác dungct còn thắc mắc thì cứ tìm hiểu ngọn nguồn từ ông chủ bãi xem có đúng là còn 1 cơ cấu gồm nhôm, ray, trượt tròn phi 30, xi lanh khí nén và nhiều đồ linh tinh khác khoảng 30kg + với câng nặng của cái mặt bích sắt lớn, và 2 cái miếng sắt nhỏ gắn trên cái mặt bích đó ko nhé. Em nói rồi nguyên con ổng về ổng chào em là nặng khoảng 140kg. Nhắc tới chi tiết này là ổng sẽ nhớ thôi. Em nói cái cơ cấu đó 50kg là vì cái mặt bính và 2 miếng sắt nhỏ kia đã gần 20kg rồi, cộng với cái mớ linh tinh tháo ra khoảng 30kg nữa, bác hãy nhớ em nói Z gáng là tính cả cái mặt bích và cái gá trên mặt bích đó.

Còn chuyện PR lố em sẽ cố gắng lại, vì hàng hóa là chụp ảnh, mà những bức ảnh vô hồn khó tưởng tượng nên em mới rõ ràng từng chi tiết. Em nói càng nhiều cái tốt từ món hàng ra thì anh em càng có lợi vị nếu lấy về chổ nào em nói sáng bóng mà ko bóng thì là em sai, ray em nói trượt nghe rẹt rẹt mà ko nghe rẹt rẹt là em sai, ray em nói bót mà lấy về nhẹ hiều thì là em sai, anh em muốn đổi trả thì em ko có lý do gì từ chôi, người càng nói ích về hàng hóa của mình tức là càng thiếu trách nhiệm.
Từ trước tới giờ mọi người lấy hàng của em về đều hài lòng nên cũng ko có gì lo lắng cả. Em sẽ ko nói gì thêm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay còn lại những món sau
update:
cặp ray NSK LH20, loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng tương đương dòng HSR của THK, dài ~720mm, bản 20, nhuộm đen nên ko rỉ sét, ố gì. Ray trượt còn bót, trượt êm, đẩy bi nghe rẹt rẹt như mới. Hình em chụp lúc vừa mới lấy ngoài bải luôn. Giá 1400k.



update: hiện nay còn lại:

1. Combo trượt, kích thước phủ bì tấm đế 600x340x20, mài phẳng 6 mặt, visme NSK 1605 C3 hành trình 240mm, ray đức bản 20, dài 400, hành trình dc 200mm. Giá 3000k.



bộ đồ lòng chính rất đẹp.


2. 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





3. cặp ray con lăn của Thụy Sĩ, bản 35mm, cấp chính xác G2, chất lượng còn tốt, để dành giờ có việc bán, trượt còn bót, nghe tiếng bi chạy rẹt rẹt tuyệt vời. Phần đường trượt bên hông thì ko tì vết, sáng bóng, ko rỉ, rổ gì hết, em có chụp hình kèm theo. Nói chung là hàng sưu tầm ko bán nhưng giờ kẹt quá nên phải cho em nó ra đi. Ai có dự án làm máy kim loại thì cặp này là quá phù hợp.
- 1 cặp dài 870 mm nặng 17kg, 1 cặp dài 1160mm nặng 21kg
Giá cặp 870mm 3tr5, giá cặp 1160 4tr5.

----------

tradacnc

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Còn chuyện bác ko biết mà phán đây là nghề kiếm cơm của em thì sai rồi bác ah, ít nhất bác phải quen biết em mới biết em kiếm cơm bằng gì. Em có xưởng làm lồng chim bằng sắt, em kinh doanh kẽm cuộn, kéo về tất cả các đường kính mà khách yêu cầu. Cái này mới là nghề kiếm cơm của em.
> 
> Còn chuyện em inbox cho bác thì bác cũng đọc nội dung rồi, hoản toàn ko có bất kì vấn đề gì riêng tư cả, em rất nóng lòng dc bác phản hồi trên topic của em nên nhắn tin inbox để bác chú ý và phản hồi sớm thôi.
> 
> Em sẽ ko để topic của mình đi quá xa, em đã đưa ra dẫn chứng cho những gì em nói, và nếu bác dungct còn thắc mắc thì cứ tìm hiểu ngọn nguồn từ ông chủ bãi xem có đúng là còn 1 cơ cấu gồm nhôm, ray, trượt tròn phi 30, xi lanh khí nén và nhiều đồ linh tinh khác khoảng 30kg + với câng nặng của cái mặt bích sắt lớn, và 2 cái miếng sắt nhỏ gắn trên cái mặt bích đó ko nhé. Em nói rồi nguyên con ổng về ổng chào em là nặng khoảng 140kg. Nhắc tới chi tiết này là ổng sẽ nhớ thôi. Em nói cái cơ cấu đó 50kg là vì cái mặt bính và 2 miếng sắt nhỏ kia đã gần 20kg rồi, cộng với cái mớ linh tinh tháo ra khoảng 30kg nữa, bác hãy nhớ em nói Z gáng là tính cả cái mặt bích và cái gá trên mặt bích đó.
> 
> Còn chuyện PR lố em sẽ cố gắng lại, vì hàng hóa là chụp ảnh, mà những bức ảnh vô hồn khó tưởng tượng nên em mới rõ ràng từng chi tiết. Em nói càng nhiều cái tốt từ món hàng ra thì anh em càng có lợi vị nếu lấy về chổ nào em nói sáng bóng mà ko bóng thì là em sai, ray em nói trượt nghe rẹt rẹt mà ko nghe rẹt rẹt là em sai, ray em nói bót mà lấy về nhẹ hiều thì là em sai, anh em muốn đổi trả thì em ko có lý do gì từ chôi, người càng nói ích về hàng hóa của mình tức là càng thiếu trách nhiệm.
> Từ trước tới giờ mọi người lấy hàng của em về đều hài lòng nên cũng ko có gì lo lắng cả. Em sẽ ko nói gì thêm.


Em xin xác nhận một tí ạ. Đúng theo lời bác romeo kể là như vậy ạ. Em và bác romeo gặp nhau ngoài bãi và dường như lúc nào cũng lôi cha Văn chủ bãi chỗ anh romeo mua cục sắt này vào chém gió chung ạ. Rồi có gì lão cũng kể cho tụi em nghe. Những gì lão mua về đèu gọi anh romeo vào để hốt hàng của ổng hết nên các bộ phận nào tháo từ cái gì ra ổng đều kể lại rất chi tiết. Anh romeo mua về và chỉ thuật lại những gì cha Văn kể ạ. Em không có nói giúp gì ai nhưng cái gì đúng em sẽ xác nhận là như vậy ạ. :-) mà các anh không nên tranh luận làm gì nữa nha. Nó có là gì đi nữa thì người mua sẽ cảm nhận được ạ.:-) có quyền đổi tra theo yêu cầu mà bác romeo đã chấp nhận mà.:-) uy tín là ở điều đó.:-)

----------

iamnot.romeo, Ryan, saudau, tiinicat

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cảm ơn anh phuocviet đã dành thời gian qua nhà em xem cái trục z nhé, khi này cũng có người hỏi em về cái trục Z này, em xác nhận là anh phuocviet đã rước em nó về rồi nhé. Ai cần em tìm gì em đều ghi chú lại, có cái trục Z nữa nào em sẽ PM theo thứ tự ah.

----------


## jimmyli

nhớ thứ tự của e nha bác :Wink:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: đầu máy tiện em cũng bán rồi nhé. Hàng còn lại:

1. cặp ray NSK LH20, loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng tương đương dòng HSR của THK, dài ~720mm, bản 20, nhuộm đen nên ko rỉ sét, ố gì. Ray trượt còn bót, trượt êm, đẩy bi nghe rẹt rẹt như mới. Hình em chụp lúc vừa mới lấy ngoài bải luôn. Giá 1400k.



2. Combo trượt, kích thước phủ bì tấm đế 600x340x20, mài phẳng 6 mặt, visme NSK 1605 C3 hành trình 240mm, ray đức bản 20, dài 400, hành trình dc 200mm. Giá 3000k.



bộ đồ lòng chính rất đẹp.


2. 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





3. cặp ray con lăn của Thụy Sĩ, bản 35mm, cấp chính xác G2, chất lượng còn tốt, để dành giờ có việc bán, trượt còn bót, nghe tiếng bi chạy rẹt rẹt tuyệt vời. Phần đường trượt bên hông thì ko tì vết, sáng bóng, ko rỉ, rổ gì hết, em có chụp hình kèm theo. Nói chung là hàng sưu tầm ko bán nhưng giờ kẹt quá nên phải cho em nó ra đi. Ai có dự án làm máy kim loại thì cặp này là quá phù hợp.
- 1 cặp dài 870 mm nặng 17kg, 1 cặp dài 1160mm nặng 21kg
Giá cặp 870mm 3tr5, giá cặp 1160 4tr5.

----------


## anhxco

> Ok anh, em nhận được tiền rồi. Em chuyển trong ngày cho anh.


Bác romeo cho mình xin cái mã vận đơn nhé, 2 ngày rồi mà chưa thấy PT nó báo, thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác romeo cho mình xin cái mã vận đơn nhé, 2 ngày rồi mà chưa thấy PT nó báo, thanks


mã vận đơn fx70000006422190, chắc là ngày mai họ sẽ gọi.
Em thấy bác có sài zalo mà hình như bác ko đăng nhập từ lâu, hình em chụp kiện hàng và bill có trong dt mà chưa gửi cho bác, nếu có zalo em gửi rồi, còn ko có zalo em phải up lên fb lấy link ảnh mà fb bị chặn từ t7 nên em ko up dc.

fb đã mở cửa trở lại, hàng của bác đây, em học dc từ bác solero cách đóng gói này, khỏi mắc công đóng case gỗ, ray trượt có đi châu phi cũng ko sao, em nhét ray vào cái hộp sắt 4x8 như thế này, visme thì quấn tầm 3 lớp giấy carton, sau đó quấn lớp giấy bọc 2 cái lại.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> mã vận đơn fx70000006422190, chắc là ngày mai họ sẽ gọi.
> Em thấy bác có sài zalo mà hình như bác ko đăng nhập từ lâu, hình em chụp kiện hàng và bill có trong dt mà chưa gửi cho bác, nếu có zalo em gửi rồi, còn ko có zalo em phải up lên fb lấy link ảnh mà fb bị chặn từ t7 nên em ko up dc.


Cảm ơn bác, zalo e vẫn online và sử dụng liên tục mấy ngày nay mà

----------


## anhxco

> mã vận đơn fx70000006422190, chắc là ngày mai họ sẽ gọi.
> Em thấy bác có sài zalo mà hình như bác ko đăng nhập từ lâu, hình em chụp kiện hàng và bill có trong dt mà chưa gửi cho bác, nếu có zalo em gửi rồi, còn ko có zalo em phải up lên fb lấy link ảnh mà fb bị chặn từ t7 nên em ko up dc.
> 
> fb đã mở cửa trở lại, hàng của bác đây, em học dc từ bác solero cách đóng gói này, khỏi mắc công đóng case gỗ, ray trượt có đi châu phi cũng ko sao, em nhét ray vào cái hộp sắt 4x8 như thế này, visme thì quấn tầm 3 lớp giấy carton, sau đó quấn lớp giấy bọc 2 cái lại.


Em nhận đc hàng rồi bác remeo nhé.
Hàng đẹp, gói gém cẩn thận, đc khuyến mãi thêm khúc sắt hộp, đagn suy nghĩ k biết phải làm gì với nó  :Smile: 
Thank bác!

----------


## cty686

Cụ nào nghĩ ra cho rail vào hộp sắt khi chuyển hàng hay nhỉ?

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> fb đã mở cửa trở lại, hàng của bác đây, em học dc từ bác solero cách đóng gói này, khỏi mắc công đóng case gỗ, ray trượt có đi châu phi cũng ko sao, em nhét ray vào cái hộp sắt 4x8 như thế này, visme thì quấn tầm 3 lớp giấy carton, sau đó quấn lớp giấy bọc 2 cái lại.


HEHE. Câu trả lời đây bác này  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay còn lại những món sau
update:
cặp ray NSK LH20, loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng tương đương dòng HSR của THK, dài ~720mm, bản 20, nhuộm đen nên ko rỉ sét, ố gì. Ray trượt còn bót, trượt êm, đẩy bi nghe rẹt rẹt như mới. Hình em chụp lúc vừa mới lấy ngoài bải luôn. Giá 1400k.



update: hiện nay còn lại:

1. Combo trượt, kích thước phủ bì tấm đế 600x340x20, mài phẳng 6 mặt, visme NSK 1605 C3 hành trình 240mm, ray đức bản 20, dài 400, hành trình dc 200mm. Giá 3000k.



bộ đồ lòng chính rất đẹp.


2. 8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





8 bộ hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





3. cặp ray con lăn của Thụy Sĩ, bản 35mm, cấp chính xác G2, chất lượng còn tốt, để dành giờ có việc bán, trượt còn bót, nghe tiếng bi chạy rẹt rẹt tuyệt vời. Phần đường trượt bên hông thì ko tì vết, sáng bóng, ko rỉ, rổ gì hết, em có chụp hình kèm theo. Nói chung là hàng sưu tầm ko bán nhưng giờ kẹt quá nên phải cho em nó ra đi. Ai có dự án làm máy kim loại thì cặp này là quá phù hợp.
- 1 cặp dài 870 mm nặng 17kg, 1 cặp dài 1160mm nặng 21kg
Giá cặp 870mm 3tr5, giá cặp 1160 4tr5.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Ế ẫm quá, cuối tuần fix nhiệt tình cho vui vẽ nè. Giá 6000k cho ai lấy 2 cặp luôn nhé.

Cặp ray con lăn của Thụy Sĩ, bản 35mm, cấp chính xác G2, chất lượng còn tốt, để dành giờ có việc bán, trượt còn bót, nghe tiếng bi chạy rẹt rẹt tuyệt vời. Phần đường trượt bên hông thì ko tì vết, sáng bóng, ko rỉ, rổ gì hết, em có chụp hình kèm theo. Nói chung là hàng sưu tầm. Ai có dự án làm máy kim loại thì cặp này là quá phù hợp.
- 1 cặp dài 870 mm nặng 17kg, 1 cặp dài 1160mm nặng 21kg

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Khoảng 157k một kí ray. Khá rẻ, ngon và bổ ạ.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: chỉ còn cặp ray con lăn dài 1160mm. Giá 3tr2 nhé.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> update: chỉ còn cặp ray con lăn dài 1160mm. Giá 3tr2 nhé.


Anh lấy cặp này nhe Khanh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Anh lấy cặp này nhe Khanh.


hehe thanks anh nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Giá 7000k/combo, ưu tiên anh em nào lấy 2 bộ song sinh nhé  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
4 con step 2 phase loại có hồi tiếp của sanyo, nó là step 2 phase 4 dây, hiện đã bỏ encoder, cứ driver 2 phase mà chạy thôi. Kích thước size 86, dài 90, tra tài liệu là 6Nm. 
Giá combo 4 con để dựng 1 em router là 1800k.

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, bỏ encoder chi cho mất công vậy chú, cứ để nguyên đó chạy 4 dây kia bình thường thôi  :Wink: 

Cái này là tội lỗi của lão Nam đầu độc em nhỏ...

----------


## hoahong102

Hơi tiếc cặp ray thụy sỹ, kể nó là size 25 thì đói cũng cố rùi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
đầu máy tiện có chức năng khóa trục chính bằng thắng đĩa, mặt bích khoảng 120mm, quay ê ái. Combo hơi phức tạp, ai ko dùng mấy cái linh tinh phía đuôi như thắng đĩa, thắng từ thì tháo ra dc, Giá 2500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hoho, bỏ encoder chi cho mất công vậy chú, cứ để nguyên đó chạy 4 dây kia bình thường thôi 
> 
> Cái này là tội lỗi của lão Nam đầu độc em nhỏ...


hehe em thấy anh cũng hốt 1 mớ về :P Tính ko mua mà cầm trên tay quay thấy êm ái mượt quá ko kìm lòng dc. Kệ hốt về anh em làm máy mua cái này cũng đỡ tiền hơn mua china.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, motor này ngon mà. Có điều chú hỉu sai ý lão Nam, đi gỡ mấy cái encoder ra chi cho mất công  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Để encoder mà ko chạy dc closeloop nhìn ko chịu nỗi anh ah, tháo ra cho nhẹ lòng :P

----------

Gamo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Hiện nay cặp ray con lăn dài đã dc anh Vinamit gạch, còn lại mấy món như sau

1. cặp ray THK SHS25 dài 2000mm, loại ray đời cao, có vòng đệm giữa các bi, tải và độ bền đều cao hơn HSR25. Cặp này em chấm điểm sơ sơ là còn 90/100. 4 block có cánh, lỗ ốc taro M8. Cặp này còn chất lượng tuyệt với, block còn bót y chang ray mới, trượt êm, ray mạ đen chống rỉ sét nên ray ko hề có vấn đề gì, hàng mình tháo trên máy tự động của Nhật nên bảo đảm sẽ làm hài lòng người khói tính nhất. Giá 4700k.



2. hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằn sắt cực trâu bò, trên tay cảm nhận hộp số dc hoản thiện rất tỉ mỉ đúng chất cơ bắp Mỹ.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.





3. 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Giá 7000k/combo, ưu tiên anh em nào lấy 2 bộ song sinh nhé  :Smile: 




4. 4 con step 2 phase loại có hồi tiếp của sanyo, nó là step 2 phase 4 dây, hiện đã bỏ encoder, cứ driver 2 phase mà chạy thôi. Kích thước size 86, dài 90, tra tài liệu là 6Nm. Kèm theo là 4 con Bedriver 48v 4A.
Giá combo 4 con để dựng 1 em router là motor 1800k/ 4 con , driver 2000/4con, combo 4 bộ motor + driver là 3600k 









5. đầu máy tiện có chức năng khóa trục chính bằng thắng đĩa, mặt bích khoảng 120mm, quay ê ái. Combo hơi phức tạp, ai ko dùng mấy cái linh tinh phía đuôi như thắng đĩa, thắng từ thì tháo ra dc, Giá 2500k.

----------

hattieuden

----------


## hoahong102

2cap ray đỏ bán rùi mà vẫn con kia ah, còn ray loại đó ko bạn size 25 thi tốt, thank

----------


## Letungquang

> update:
> 4 con step 2 phase loại có hồi tiếp của sanyo, nó là step 2 phase 4 dây, hiện đã bỏ encoder, cứ driver 2 phase mà chạy thôi. Kích thước size 86, dài 90, tra tài liệu là 6Nm. 
> Giá combo 4 con để dựng 1 em router là 1800k.


4 con này có tương thích với driver 2 pha của Tàu ko Khanh?  Còn dư 5 cái driver Tàu.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 2cap ray đỏ bán rùi mà vẫn con kia ah, còn ray loại đó ko bạn size 25 thi tốt, thank


Ray con lăn thì em còn cặp dài có gạch, nên xem như là bán hết. Ray con lăn size 25 ít lắm anh ơi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 4 con này có tương thích với driver 2 pha của Tàu ko Khanh?  Còn dư 5 cái driver Tàu.


Như anh em mình tin nhắn, cái này là loại 2 phase 4 dây nên driver 2 phase nào cũng chạy dc nó, mà nó ngon lành cành đào ko thì cũng tùy driver. Nói chung hàng Nhật, 6Nm em hy vọng chạy 50% công lực của nó cũng đủ phê rồi. Còn về giá thì quá hợp lý 4 con này chỉ hơn giá 1 con china mới cùng size 1 tí thôi  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cái đế gá trục Z trên máy C-frame mini để giúp cái spindle thò đầu ra đủ hành trình của Y. Toàn bộ bằng sắt hàn ghép lại với nhau, phay 2 mặt trên dưới, sắt rất dày, hàn gân rất chắc chắn, kích thước mặt bích lớn 250x165, kích thước mặt bích nhỏ 150x165, chiều cao là 175mm. Nặng 13.5kg giá 500k.

----------


## ppgas

> update:
> Cái đế gá trục Z trên máy C-frame mini để giúp cái spindle thò đầu ra đủ hành trình của Y. Toàn bộ bằng sắt hàn ghép lại với nhau, phay 2 mặt trên dưới, sắt rất dày, hàn gân rất chắc chắn, kích thước mặt bích lớn 250x165, kích thước mặt bích nhỏ 150x165, chiều cao là 175mm. Nặng 13.5kg giá 500k.


Gạch cái này nhé Khanh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Gạch cái này nhé Khanh.


Em đi từ trưa tới giờ mới về nên ko update kịp, em vừa đăng là có 1 bác cũng ở sg hẹn em mai qua xem coi có hợp với dự án của bác ấy ko. Để em xem tình hình thế nào rồi báo anh biết nhé  :Smile:

----------


## Letungquang

Tưởng ppgas nhanh ai dè có kẻ còn nhanh hơn... Mai mốt phải canh me mới được..

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ray con lăn thì em còn cặp dài có gạch, nên xem như là bán hết. Ray con lăn size 25 ít lắm anh ơi.


Sorry chú Khanh, anh nói lấy thì chắc chắn sẽ lấy.
Dành cho dự án dài hơi!

Tuần này anh bận hoàn công con máy để gom lúa về tuần sau qua lấy nhé!

Nhưng anh em nào cần và send money truớc thì em cứ bán vậy.
Anh đợi hàng đợt khác của chú cũng được miễn là đẹp và chất là OK.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Sorry chú Khanh, anh nói lấy thì chắc chắn sẽ lấy.
> Dành cho dự án dài hơi!
> 
> Tuần này anh bận hoàn công con máy để gom lúa về tuần sau qua lấy nhé!
> 
> Nhưng anh em nào cần và send money truớc thì em cứ bán vậy.
> Anh đợi hàng đợt khác của chú cũng được miễn là đẹp và chất là OK.


Em đợi anh dc mà, em rất tin tưởng ở anh, có lần em ngồi uồng nước với anh Nam cũng nói với em là anh Giang nói lấy là chắn chắn lấy  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tưởng ppgas nhanh ai dè có kẻ còn nhanh hơn... Mai mốt phải canh me mới được..


Buổi trưa, giờ giải lao nhiều anh em nằm vùng lắm, trưa nào em mà ko lướt diễn đàn 1 lượt là ko ngủ ngon dc  :Smile: )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Tập tành dựng máy lớn nhưng nghi ngờ khả năng của mình nên dựng tạm cái khung to to để xem khó khăn ở đâu mà rút kinh nghiệm. Hoàn thành tới đây là đã học dc nhiều bài học để tập trung vào máy lớn nên thanh lý khung mày này cho anh em ít ít tiền mà thích CNC thì làm tiếp. Cam đoan giá bán chỉ để thu hồi vốn cặp ray 25 và 2 cây visme, cái khung và công lắp không tính. Tình trạng máy:
- kết cấu router kiểu thò cánh tay ra 1 bên, thích hợp mục đích cắt gỗ, mica, nhưng em nghĩ cắt nhôm nhẹ nhẹ cũng ok vì khung sắt thép toàn bộ, ray cũng ko bé.
- Trục Y: ray HSR25, 4 block, bệ sắt hàn ghép, phay phẳng tháo máy Nhật. visme nsk phi 15 bước 10, C5z.
- Trục X: cánh ray robot cấp phôi của Nhật, ray HSR20, 1 ray 2 block có cánh. visme nsk phi 15 bước 10, C5z.\
- Hành trình hiện nay dc 400x700, có thể mở rộng lên 450x700 nếu muốn.
- Thiết kế máy khá di động, chỉ cần bê cái bệ Y lên cái bàn nào kẹp lại là phay thôi.
- Hiện nay đã canh 2 trục quay mượt mà, êm, về độ vuông góc thì cái bệ trục X dc sản xuất ra để vuông góc nên em ko lo nghỉ gì, cứ thế gá vào thôi.
- Trọng lượng toàn bộ khoảng 70-80kg nhé. Nhìn hình thấy nó bé bé chứ nhìn bên ngoài gấu và vững chắc lắm.
Giá toàn bộ là 3tr.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: xong cái combo phía trên rồi ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
- 4 con step xong.
- 4 cái driver có gạch.
- bệ gá spindle xong, cố gắn tìm 1 cái nữa để mang qua nhà a ppgas mới dc.

đặc biệt vỡ gạch cái khung máy 3tr trên kia do ship hơi khó khắn. Tiếp tục bán nhé.

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bàn T kích thước 500x350, nặng 45kg, bắt xuống bàn bằng 9 con ốc to tướng, mặt trên lán mịn, nhìn kỹ còn nguyên vân mài, chỉ có đổi màu mấy chổ thôi, mặt dưới những chỗ gá  ốc đều lán mịn. Giá 1900k.




Bàn đá tháo máy cắt dây, loại này cực kì chính xác làm bàn map là khỏi chê, kích thước 600x400. Nặng khoảng 20-25kg, bàn còn nguyên vẹn ko mẻ miếng nào, ai từng mua mấy cây thước đá của em thì vật liệu làm cái bàn này nó giống của cây thước đá vậy, rờ vào lán mịn y chang nhưng màu đen thôi, Giá 1500k.

----------


## Letungquang

Mốt anh lấy driver nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mốt anh lấy driver nhé


ok thanks anh nhé.

----------


## emptyhb

> update:
> Bàn T kích thước 500x350, nặng 45kg, bắt xuống bàn bằng 9 con ốc to tướng, mặt trên lán mịn, nhìn kỹ còn nguyên vân mài, chỉ có đổi màu mấy chổ thôi, mặt dưới những chỗ gá  ốc đều lán mịn. Giá 1900k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bàn đá tháo máy cắt dây, loại này cực kì chính xác làm bàn map là khỏi chê, kích thước 600x400. Nặng khoảng 20-25kg, bàn còn nguyên vẹn ko mẻ miếng nào, ai từng mua mấy cây thước đá của em thì vật liệu làm cái bàn này nó giống của cây thước đá vậy, rờ vào lán mịn y chang nhưng màu đen thôi, Giá 1500k.


Mình lấy bàn đá này nhá.

----------


## hoahong102

mình gạch bàn T, mai gọi điện hỏi luôn thanh ray dài bác vncnc đang gạch xem có nhường không

----------


## toanho

khi nào có bàn T nhỏ hơn nhẹ hơn chút hú anh nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Chạy long nhong để hàn cái khung máy cả buổi chiều giờ mới lên update thông tin dc.
- Bàn T em có nhận điện thoại của anh CKD và chốt là giao dịch với ảnh rồi. Anh hoahong102 ráng đợi lần sau nhé, cái này em cũng hay có, thanks anh ủng hộ em  :Smile: 
- Bàn đá thì chốt với anh emptyhd qua điện thoại rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Có combo toàn bộ gang để lên 1 con C-frame mini hành trình 200x300, tất cả mặt tiếp xúc đêu dc gia công mài, chổ bắt ray x-y là ray bản 15mm, mặt tiếp xúc của trục Z và bệ Y cũng mài lán, 2 chốt định vị để đảm bảm vuông góc. 

Nói chung nguyên bộ này cực cứng vững, tổng trọng lượng 170kg, máy hoàn chỉnh tầm 200kg, cân nặng lý tưởng cho máy mini 200x300. 
Anh em yêm tâm không phải suy nghĩ về độ đồng phẳng, vuông góc, cứng vững, tất cả đều có chốt định vị, dc mài tất cả các mặt tiếp xúc, mài luôn bậc tựa ray và tựa block gá vào là 100% song song, vuông góc, bắt ray vào chỉ cần đẩy sát bậc tựa ray và siết ốc.

Về thẩm mỹ thì ko có gì để chê, khung máy công nghiệp, vừa tháo máy sơn còn nguyên bản, ko hề có chổ nào rỉ sét, có thể nói tất cả các mặt tiếp xúc đều như mới. Ai có kèo làm máy cắt khắc dấu như anh Nam thì lấy về làm là lụm lúa thôi.

Giá 6tr/bộ gồm tất cả các part trong hình, về cơ bản đủ để lên 1 con C-frame mini. Em này làm tỉ mĩ thì ngang ngửa em Skyfire đình đám trên CNCzone nhé.




Z bắt ray, hoăc combo vào mặt này. Phay vuông góc với mặt dc mài bên dưới.

----------


## Nam CNC

xin đính chính lại với kinh nghiệm của tui thì khung máy nặng như thế cho máy C thì điêu khắc hay khắc dấu là không ngon , với em công việc này thì nhẹ mà cứng thì ngon hơn , sắt tấm mỏng 10mm thì vẫn Ok hơn.


Hơi tiếc 1 xíu , em này mà ray 20 thì em dám chơi , chứ 15 thì em tự dựng luôn , ray 20 thì cố gắng ráp 1 em cạnh tranh với tormach 440.

----------


## itanium7000

Ngon quá, mà không có ray 15 mới buồn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cứng là do cái bệ dưới với cái Z nó nặng thôi, còn những chi tiết di chuyển như bàn chạy trục X nó cũng nhẹ nhàng thôi anh.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ngon quá, mà không có ray 15 mới buồn.


Hốt đi bác Rây 15 mình nhiều lắm.

----------


## hung1706

hehe ray 15 thì qua anh Nam xin xỏ vài cặp con lăn cho máu.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hên sao hốt luôn 2 cặp ray zin tishuba gì gì đó của nó luôn rồi, ray loại 4 rãnh bi bên hông giống như loại ray của bosch rexroth, ray như mới mới vậy đó, visme thì có người hốt rồi, ổng gạch luôn ray mà chiều ko qua lấy chủ bãi kêu qua lấy luôn :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em vừa gẳn thử vào xong, tất cả đều chỉnh chu, đâu vào đấy, 2 cặp ray nặng 5kg đúng, mua giá 300k/kg ray bản 15mm, giá q8 hiện nay là 350k/kg ray bản 15 rồi. Ai lấy cả ray và khung thì em chỉ xin lấy tiền ray đúng bằng giá em mua. Ray 4 rãnh bi loại rãnh bi ở bên hông, hiệu Tsubaki, ray này thì ai có xem bài phục hồi máy TC-225 của bác Solero sẽ biết, cùng 1 loại ray, 2 cặp nàycòn rất mới, bi bọng còn bót.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Ray quận 8 em đã mua và đúng giá ray 15 là 350k/kg. Cái đó mua phải hàng cha Quẹo. Hàng ngon thật nhưng giá cũng rất ngon.:-) ray hay visme ra chả tìm là đều có cả. Có điều hơi mắc ạ.:-)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ray 15 thì ko nặng bao nhiêu kg nên họ phải bán giá đó mới đủ lời như họ mong muốn minh ơi, ray 15 rẻ nhất mà anh biết hiện nay 250k/kg nhưng 1-2 tháng rã máy mới có 1 cặp mà loại ngắn thôi, dài như em mua thì ko có luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi đi mấy chú , 350K 1kg là rẻ nhất rồi , tìm đâu ra ray SHS 15 , mạ đen , mới hơn 95% , chẳng có chổ nào có loại xịn như vậy đâu... với tui thì nó quá rẻ , mai rình rình tìm mấy cặp mà block dài mà mua 


Romeo , cho anh hỏi cái khung này của máy nào ? bệ Z đâu phải của nó à ? 2 màu sơn khác nhau hoàn toàn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

máy cắt dây anh, cái bệ Z của nó đó, đúng chốt định vị, đúng lỗ ốc mà, cái bệ sơn chống gỉ màu đỏ gạch, còn một lớp vỏ tôn chấn sơn màu giống cái cột Z mà tùm lum em ko lấy, cái cột nó lòi ra ngoài nên sơn màu đẹp. Em chụp hình hơi tệ nên ko thể hiện dc gì nhiều, nhìn bên ngoài anh ko thích mới lạ, lụm thêm mấy cây NSK C3 ngoài ông quẹo là phù hợp, tính ra cái máy 200-300 cũng kinh tế  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Mấy cụ bàn quá thấy thèm  :Big Grin:  Túm lại gồm những món nèo zdậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@thuhanoi: Toàn bộ cái mục #342 và 2 cặp ray đi tsubaki 4 rãnh bi đi kèm cái khung giá 7500k.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh Thuhanoi là khách sộp.... bớt chút đỉnh đi ... bớt sao mà sếp thuhanoi ưng cái bụng thì thôi hen.


cho anh hỏi cái tấm đế trục X nặng bao nhiêu kg ? cái tấm đế màu đỏ nằm trên đó , khoảng cách 2 mép block trượt bao xa ? nó mà vừa cái bàn T của tui thì thôi rồi lượm ơi.

Mà cũng có chút PR cho cái này , nếu là máy cắt dây thì anh em cũng biết cấp chính xác tụi nó cũng tương đương với máy mài , ray nhỏ nhưng cấp chính xác cực cao nên phay nhè nhẹ thì khỏi lo nghĩ , cái em không ưa thì nó là cất dây tốc độ chậm nên cái quái gì nó cũng nặng , do đó dựng con máy mini dựa trên nó sẽ khó xài HSM , nhưng phay chi tiết cơ khí thì cứ vô tư .


2 bệ XY có luôn cả ray thì phục hồi 2 bệ này sẽ dễ dàng hơn , chuẩn vuông góc không lo nữa , chuẩn song song khỏi bàn chỉ còn lo tìm visme phù hợp cho nó , nếu vào cha Quẹo mua 16-5 C3Z thì đúng bài . Máy này hơi ngon đó

trục Z thì cũng như xem có cái cần vuông khá ngon , nhưng cần phải tính toán lại khoảng hở để bố trí phay tận dụng hết Y 200mm, nhưng xem ra hữu dụng thoải mái gá đồ thì Y chỉ còn 150mm.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## ppgas

Gạch nhé khanh.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Gạch nhé khanh.


ok anh, cảm ơn anh nha. anh đã vượt qua 3 tay đi đêm với em qua điện thoại để hốt em nó.

----------


## ppgas

> ok anh, cảm ơn anh nha. anh đã vượt qua 3 tay đi đêm với em qua điện thoại để hốt em nó.


Nhắn anh số TK nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

gạch cái gì vậy anh Trương ??? xem ra cha này còn nhờ mình đi săn mấy cây Visme C3Z đây.

----------


## ppgas

> gạch cái gì vậy anh Trương ??? xem ra cha này còn nhờ mình đi săn mấy cây Visme C3Z đây.


Hè hè, khả năng làm máy kém quá nên thôi cố xíu làm luôn. Vitme thì có 1605 C1S luôn rồi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Xong rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## ppgas

> Xong rồi


Dạ xong rồi. :Smile:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## solero

Dựa theo phong cách thiết kế em đoán 100% bộ khung này là của Brother, đời nào thì hả rõ.

Hãng Broter này thiết kế lắp ráp luôn có chốt định vị, nếu còn parts thì lắp ráp rất dễ dàng.

Bộ này ngon bổ rẻ quá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Dựa theo phong cách thiết kế em đoán 100% bộ khung này là của Brother, đời nào thì hả rõ.
> 
> Hãng Broter này thiết kế lắp ráp luôn có chốt định vị, nếu còn parts thì lắp ráp rất dễ dàng.
> 
> Bộ này ngon bổ rẻ quá.


ngẫm ngẫm thì nó ngon bổ rẻ ha cụ, nếu mua sắt về hàn, phay ra hết đống này thì ko biết bao nhiêu lúa nữa mà làm sao đạt đến độ tỉ mĩ như thế này, ngoài ra là em lụm luôn cho bác ppgas 2 cây visme đi kèm đầy đủ gối đỡ luôn rồi. Ráp vào phải gọi là chỉnh chu  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: lại lôi vài thứ linh tinh về nhà  :Smile: ))
Con step Kinco 2S86Q-051F6, con to nhất trong size 86, 2phase 4 dây, 12.8 Nm, 6A, motor còn đẹp, quay êm ru, quay tay cảm nhận giống mấy vexta em có, có cái mặt bích kèm theo bằng sắt, Giá 1000k, anh em có nhu cầu moment lớn thì hốt đi, hàng đẹp và giá thì bằng 1/3 mua con mới thôi  :Smile: 




Combo THK visme bước 12mm, hành trình dc 200mm, mặt bích bắt motor size 42, loại này làm máy in 3D hay cắt mica nhẹ nhẹ rất hợp. Giá 400k thôi nhé.




Cặp ray NSK H20, loại tải nặng tương đương mà HSR của THK, 1 cây 4 block, 1 cặp là 8 block, dài 940mm. Ray vừa tháo máy dính mỡ tùm lum, tất cả đều bóng đẹp, có bất kì lỗi lầm gì, ray còn bót, không tuột luốt. 1 cặp nặng 8kg đúng, giá 2400k/cặp. Hiếm khi em gặp ray mà nhiều block thế này.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hi Khamh!
Choa anh lấy luôn cặp ray nhé!




> Cặp ray NSK H20, loại tải nặng tương đương mà HSR của THK, 1 cây 4 block, 1 cặp là 8 block, dài 940mm. Ray vừa tháo máy dính mỡ tùm lum, tất cả đều bóng đẹp, có bất kì lỗi lầm gì, ray còn bót, không tuột luốt. 1 cặp nặng 8kg đúng, giá 2400k/cặp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@vietnamcnc: ok anh  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại những thứ sau.

Con step Kinco 2S86Q-051F6, con to nhất trong size 86, 2phase 4 dây, 12.8 Nm, 6A, motor còn đẹp, quay êm ru, quay tay cảm nhận giống mấy vexta em có, có cái mặt bích kèm theo bằng sắt, Giá 1000k, anh em có nhu cầu moment lớn thì hốt đi, hàng đẹp và giá thì bằng 1/3 mua con mới thôi  :Smile: 




Combo THK visme bước 12mm, hành trình dc 200mm, mặt bích bắt motor size 42, loại này làm máy in 3D hay cắt mica nhẹ nhẹ rất hợp. Giá fix 350k thôi nhé.




Bàn T kích thước 510x220 dày 40mm, mặt sau mài lán mịn, mặt trước còn ok, có 1 vài chỗ bị cấn bé tí thôi không ảnh hưởng gì hết, về lấy máy cầm tay rà sơ là sài ok. Giá 1400k thôi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

5. đầu máy tiện có chức năng khóa trục chính bằng thắng đĩa, mặt bích khoảng 120mm, quay ê ái. Combo hơi phức tạp, ai ko dùng mấy cái linh tinh phía đuôi như thắng đĩa, thắng từ thì tháo ra dc, Giá 2500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Combo 4 driver của Nhatson, 48V, max 4A, Giá 2000k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Ngoài con còn lại cặp Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là hành trình tối đa của nó dc 940mm thôi, mà anh vietnamcnc cần tới 1000mm để làm cho khách nên hồi lại. Giá 3200k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T vừa có gạch.

----------


## occutit

nhục vậy, đang định lấy cái bàn T.  Vỡ gạch thì nói anh  :Smile:

----------


## Bobber

> update: 
> Ngoài con còn lại cặp Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
> đã có gạch mà xui là hành trình tối đa của nó dc 940mm thôi, mà anh vietnamcnc cần tới 1000mm để làm cho khách nên hồi lại. Giá 3200k.


Đang có cặp ray NSK h30  nặng 10kg/cây dài 1m6 nên dư so với combo IAI 900mm đổi được không ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đang có cặp ray NSK h30  nặng 10kg/cây dài 1m6 nên dư so với combo IAI 900mm đổi được không ?


Cặp ray này giá bn vậy

----------


## Letungquang

> Combo 4 driver của Nhatson, 48V, max 4A, Giá 2000k.


 Đã dặn mà đem bán ah.?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đang có cặp ray NSK h30  nặng 10kg/cây dài 1m6 nên dư so với combo IAI 900mm đổi được không ?


 Nếu ở sg thì hẹn qua đổi chác dc nhé anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã dặn mà đem bán ah.?


 gạch vẫn là của anh, mấy hôm nay thấy anh yên ắng quá em sợ anh đang kẹt mà ko gám gọi hay nt hỏi, nên em đăng lại cho nó xôm tụ thôi  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: combo bé tí đã xong, bàn T đã xong. Cảm ơn ae ủng hộ.

----------


## toanho

> khi nào có bàn T nhỏ hơn nhẹ hơn chút hú anh nhé.


Mình gạch lúc chưa có hàng luôn mà có hàng bán cho người khác là sao ta

----------


## Letungquang

Anh nói lấy là lấy ah. Chiều nay mới ứng tiền o cơ quan xong. Sáng mai a trực. 13h30 a chuyển khoản cho em.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Anh nói lấy là lấy ah. Chiều nay mới ứng tiền o cơ quan xong. Sáng mai a trực. 13h30 a chuyển khoản cho em.


ok anh, cảm ơn a ủng hộ em, em xác nhận coi như driver xong nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình gạch lúc chưa có hàng luôn mà có hàng bán cho người khác là sao ta


hehe đúng là có lỗi quá, nhưng đầu óc có hạn, lúc nghe a gọi dt hỏi em mới nhớ ra, lần này ghi sổ sách luôn rồi, có là ưu tiên anh nhé.

----------


## Letungquang

> ok anh, cảm ơn a ủng hộ em, em xác nhận coi như driver xong nhé.


ok em . chắc chân rồi

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> nhục vậy, đang định lấy cái bàn T.  Vỡ gạch thì nói anh


cho a vào sổ luôn, có nữa em nt cho.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - 2 cây ngắn mã nut NSK 1204FA-C3Z  bước 4mm, 480mm, hành trình 350mm. Giá 600k/cây.
 - 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây



Cây visme NSK phi 20, dài 890, bước 5mm, hành trình 700mm, loại này ko có in gì trên nut visme nhưng gối đỡ có khắc NSK 04KX, loại này từng có về mấy cây ngắn, cấp chính xác phải đặt C5/C3. Visme nhuộm đen chống gỉ sét, chất lượng tuyệt vời. Giá 1500k.



Profile đường bi có mài thêm 1 rãnh chính giữa, đặc trưng của visme cấp chính xác cao của NSK.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Cây visme dài NSK phi 20 đã giao dịch xong  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại mấy thứ sau:
Con step Kinco 2S86Q-051F6, con to nhất trong size 86, 2phase 4 dây, 12.8 Nm, 6A, motor còn đẹp, quay êm ru, quay tay cảm nhận giống mấy vexta em có, có cái mặt bích kèm theo bằng sắt, Giá 1000k, anh em có nhu cầu moment lớn thì hốt đi, hàng đẹp và giá thì bằng 1/3 mua con mới thôi  :Smile: 




update: Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là khách cần hành trình 1000 mà nó dc hành trình 940 thôi. Giá 3200k.


hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.




Đầu máy tiện có chức năng khóa trục chính bằng thắng đĩa, mặt bích khoảng 120mm, quay ê ái. Combo hơi phức tạp, ai ko dùng mấy cái linh tinh phía đuôi như thắng đĩa, thắng từ thì tháo ra dc, Giá 2500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Bữa nay bận việc quá ông chủ bãi gọi báo có 2 cây visme đẹp em hay mua, ráng chạy qua xem ai ngờ hốt dc 2 cây visme đẹp ơi là đẹp. Sáng giờ đi công việc, 2h trưa mà chưa cơm nước tranh thủ đăng lên xong lại làm tiếp  :Smile: ))
2 cây THK KX, phi 20, bước 4mm, gối đỡ đầy đủ ( 1 cây thiếu 1 cái gối tự lựa như hình). Dài tổng 850mm, hành trình 680mm. Visme bao đẹp, không lỗi làm, rỉ sét, thân visme sáng bóng luôn.
dòng visme THK KX này là loại chính xác cao của THK, hay dc dùng trong máy bắn điện. Ví dụ cụ thể là em có bán 2 cây THK KX cho a Hiệp dựng cái máy khung đá, theo phản hồi thì máy chạy sản phẩm đạt 1% sai số. Ai đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy phay kim loại thì hốt đi, sg khó tìm dc cặp thứ 2 đẹp thế này.
Giá 1500k/cây, 2900k/1 cặp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - 2 cây ngắn mã nut NSK 1204FA-C3Z  bước 4mm, 480mm, hành trình 350mm. Giá 600k/cây.
 - 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây

----------


## ductrung

minh moi hoi ban nick name do luc chieu minh hoi thong tin chinh xac cai dau may tien ban gui hinh anh kich thuoc minh koi nha

----------


## Letungquang

Mấy con step sanyo denki 2 phase của em chạy driver áp cao phê lòi luôn.  .😎...thanks em :-D

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
10 cái hộp số xoay góc 60 độ, hiệu camdex, tháo máy tự động đài loan. Giá 800k/ bộ gồm hộp số và động cơ.

----------


## thuhanoi

> update:
> 10 cái hộp số xoay góc 60 độ, hiệu camdex, tháo máy tự động đài loan. Giá 800k/ bộ gồm hộp số và động cơ.


Phi trục ra;Tốc độ ra bao nhiêu (hay tỷ số truyền hộp số) vậy

----------


## Tuancoi

> update: còn lại mấy thứ sau:
> Con step Kinco 2S86Q-051F6, con to nhất trong size 86, 2phase 4 dây, 12.8 Nm, 6A, motor còn đẹp, quay êm ru, quay tay cảm nhận giống mấy vexta em có, có cái mặt bích kèm theo bằng sắt, Giá 1000k, anh em có nhu cầu moment lớn thì hốt đi, hàng đẹp và giá thì bằng 1/3 mua con mới thôi 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update: Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
> Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.
> 
> ...


Đặt gạch cái trục chính máy tiện nhé. Hi vọng bác chủ đã kiểm tra độ chính xác của em nó

----------


## hoahong102

không hiểu cái hộp số quay kiểu gì được 60 độ, mà nhìn hình như nó lai ra 2 trục???

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Phi trục ra;Tốc độ ra bao nhiêu (hay tỷ số truyền hộp số) vậy


Trục ra là mặt bích có 6 con ốc đấy anh, 2 cái bánh đai kéo nhau cùng tỉ số truyền, động cơ quay 1 vòng, thì mặt bích đầu ra xoay 1 góc 60 độ. Cái này người ta hay dùng làm bàn xoay góc trong các máy tự động đấy ah. Em quên mất cái tên của cơ cấu này rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Trục ra là mặt bích có 6 con ốc đấy anh, 2 cái bánh đai kéo nhau cùng tỉ số truyền, động cơ quay 1 vòng, thì mặt bích đầu ra xoay 1 góc 60 độ. Cái này người ta hay dùng làm bàn xoay góc trong các máy tự động đấy ah. Em quên mất cái tên của cơ cấu này rồi.


@hoahong: nguyên lý hoạt động nè anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mấy con step sanyo denki 2 phase của em chạy driver áp cao phê lòi luôn.  .������...thanks em :-D


update: lại có thêm 1 bộ 3 con step 2phase sanyo denki size 86, dài 90, cốt 14mm, anh lequangtung đã test với driver nhatson áp cao 120vdc kết quả rất tốt, xem như ko phải lo lắng về driver rồi nhé. Giá 450k/con, mượn lại hình cũ nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số trên hay dùng trong đóng gói tự động , hay còn gọi là hộp số bước , nếu đẩy đi 60 độ thì hộp số này có 6 bước cho 1 vòng , cứ chạy 1 bước 60 độ thì dừng lại 1 lát tương ứng với đoạn trục visme không có răng và sau đó tới đoạn có răng thì đẩy tiếp 1 đoạn 60 độ tiếp theo.


Các bạn nào làm việc bên máy tự động hay đóng gói sẽ thấy và hiểu liền , hộp số này ứng dụng trong chiết rót , đóng nút chai .... in kéo lụa cho 1 vòng xoay 6 trạm ..... tùy theo ứng dụng cho 6 bước mà lụm thôi , ngoài ra mình còn thấy loại này loại 2 bước , 4 , 6,8 bước .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## hoahong102

tưởng chỉnh đượcgóc nghiêng từ 0-60 độ thì mua về chế đông cơ mài dao :d

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã chuyển tiền mua cái đầu cắt nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@tuancoi: như đã hứa với anh, em có quay clip test độ chính xác của cái đầu máy tiện, em test bằng đồng hồ xo, đồng độ chính xác 0.01mm của mitutoyo. kết quả là nguyên vòng gần như không nhít kim, chổ lăn tăn nhiều nhất chưa được 1/3 vạch 0.01.
p/s: em vừa cập nhật video có hd cho dễ xem.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái đầu tiện này test runout miệng côn bằng đh kim gập là ngon nhất đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cũng biết vậy, mà nhà có cái này thôi ah, dùng cái này mà mà gá không vuông góc đo ra nhảy tưng tưng. lúc đầu em test nó không vuông, mỗi lần xoay cái bánh răng nó tưng cả vạch, lần sau gá vuông góc như video ah.

----------


## cnclaivung

2 cặp con lăn còn ko bác chủ

----------


## Tuancoi

> @tuancoi: như đã hứa với anh, em có quay clip test độ chính xác của cái đầu máy tiện, em test bằng đồng hồ xo, đồng độ chính xác 0.01mm của mitutoyo. kết quả là nguyên vòng gần như không nhít kim, chổ lăn tăn nhiều nhất chưa được 1/3 vạch 0.01.
> p/s: em vừa cập nhật video có hd cho dễ xem.


Khà khà!  Text độ đảo hướng kính ấy. Em text độ đảo mặt đầu làm j.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@tuancoi: test hướng kính cũng chưa dc 1/3 vạch 0.01 luôn, lăn tăn nhẹ lắm, lát ship luôn nha anh, nhắn tin thông tin người nhận cho em đi  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 2 cặp con lăn còn ko bác chủ


Còn cặp dài thôi ah, cặp ngắn xong rồi. Cặp dài 3tr2.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update sơ sơ:

Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là khách cần hành trình 1000 mà nó dc hành trình 940 thôi. Giá 3200k.


hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.




2 cây THK KX, phi 20, bước 4mm, gối đỡ đầy đủ ( 1 cây thiếu 1 cái gối tự lựa như hình). Dài tổng 850mm, hành trình 680mm. Visme bao đẹp, không lỗi lầm, không rỉ sét, thân visme sáng bóng luôn.
dòng visme THK KX này là loại chính xác cao của THK, hay dc dùng trong máy bắn điện. Ví dụ cụ thể là em có bán 2 cây THK KX cho a Hiệp dựng cái máy khung đá, theo phản hồi thì máy chạy sản phẩm đạt 1% sai số. Ai đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy phay kim loại thì hốt đi, sg khó tìm dc cặp thứ 2 đẹp thế này.
Giá 1500k/cây, 2900k/1 cặp.





Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - 2 cây ngắn mã nut NSK 1204FA-C3Z  bước 4mm, 480mm, hành trình 350mm. Giá 600k/cây.
 - 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hôm nay có thêm bộ gang máy C, hành trình 190x330mm, ray đen trục X là THK ssr15, ray trắng trục Y là THK HSR15, 2 cây visme NSK phi 12, bước 4, cấp chính xác C3, hành trình 350mm (anh em làm thêm 2 tấm đệm giữa visme và lỗ ốc có sẵn nhé), ray và visme em mua riêng gắn vào, đồ zin bị người khác luột rồi. Giá tất cả 8000k, tất cả nặng 170kg, dạo này hơi bận, mà có 1 mình ko rinh lên rinh xuống ra nhà xe dc nên cái này hơi khó ship xa, em ưu tiên anh em ở gần qua xem dc lấy nhé, ở sg thì em kêu xe chở qua dc. Bộ này độ chính xác tuyệt vời luôn, rà thử nhích kim lăn tăn quanh vạch zero thôi, lý do lăn tăn là do chưa siết ốc chặt thôi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

> update:
> Hôm nay có thêm bộ gang máy C, hành trình 190x330mm, ray đen trục X là THK ssr15, ray trắng trục Y là THK HSR15, 2 cây visme NSK phi 12, bước 4, cấp chính xác C3, hành trình 350mm (anh em làm thêm 2 tấm đệm giữa visme và lỗ ốc có sẵn nhé), ray và visme em mua riêng gắn vào, đồ zin bị người khác luột rồi. Giá tất cả 8000k, tất cả nặng 170kg, dạo này hơi bận, mà có 1 mình ko rinh lên rinh xuống ra nhà xe dc nên cái này hơi khó ship xa, em ưu tiên anh em ở gần qua xem dc lấy nhé, ở sg thì em kêu xe chở qua dc. Bộ này độ chính xác tuyệt vời luôn, rà thử nhích kim lăn tăn quanh vạch zero thôi, lý do lăn tăn là do chưa siết ốc chặt thôi.


Tách làm 3 ra cũng được mà

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Tách làm 3 ra cũng được mà


anh có ý đồ gì chưa? nói em biết để em tính kaka
Phương Trang thì gần nhà ship dc nè  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Tách làm 3 ra cũng được mà


Mang cái này về đi bác. Chỉ cần lấy khăn lau sơ qua là nhìn đã muốn ra nước rồi kkkk...

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mang cái này về đi bác. Chỉ cần lấy khăn lau sơ qua là nhìn đã muốn ra nước rồi kkkk...


Bộ trước bác nhanh tay quá đó  :Big Grin: 



> anh có ý đồ gì chưa? nói em biết để em tính kaka
> Phương Trang thì gần nhà ship dc nè


Cái mệt nhứt là cái đế - có đây rồi  :Big Grin: 
OK đặt bác nhé, mà bác cố tìm có cây vitme to hơn không chứ 12 nhỏ quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Bộ trước bác nhanh tay quá đó 
> 
> OK đặt bác nhé, mà bác cố tìm có cây vitme to hơn không chứ 12 nhỏ quá


Chúc mừng chú Huề, mà bộ của bác Pepe ngon hơn à, nguyen cụm ray và vitme theo máy luôn  :Smile:

----------

ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bộ trước bác nhanh tay quá đó 
> 
> Cái mệt nhứt là cái đế - có đây rồi 
> OK đặt bác nhé, mà bác cố tìm có cây vitme to hơn không chứ 12 nhỏ quá


ok anh, để em đi lòng vòng xem.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Chúc mừng chú Huề, mà bộ của bác Pepe ngon hơn à, nguyen cụm ray và vitme theo máy luôn


Em cũng muốn hốt nguyên bộ mà đâu biết nó rã giờ nào đâu, rảnh rổi hết việc ở xưởng mới chạy ra thấy có gì thì lấy thôi  :Frown:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update sơ sơ:

Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là khách cần hành trình 1000 mà nó dc hành trình 940 thôi. Giá 3200k.


hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Tỉ lệ 1:3, trên tay thì tất cả 8 hộp số đều chưa rơ rạo gì, tháo trong máy in, . Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp.
 - Giá 600k/hộp.




2 cây THK KX, phi 20, bước 4mm, gối đỡ đầy đủ ( 1 cây thiếu 1 cái gối tự lựa như hình). Dài tổng 850mm, hành trình 680mm. Visme bao đẹp, không lỗi lầm, không rỉ sét, thân visme sáng bóng luôn.
dòng visme THK KX này là loại chính xác cao của THK, hay dc dùng trong máy bắn điện. Ví dụ cụ thể là em có bán 2 cây THK KX cho a Hiệp dựng cái máy khung đá, theo phản hồi thì máy chạy sản phẩm đạt 1% sai số. Ai đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy phay kim loại thì hốt đi, sg khó tìm dc cặp thứ 2 đẹp thế này.
Giá 1500k/cây, 2900k/1 cặp.





Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - 2 cây ngắn mã nut NSK 1204FA-C3Z  bước 4mm, 480mm, hành trình 350mm. Giá 600k/cây.
 - 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây



2 cây THK KX, phi 20, bước 4mm, gối đỡ đầy đủ ( 1 cây thiếu 1 cái gối tự lựa như hình). Dài tổng 850mm, hành trình 680mm. Visme bao đẹp, không lỗi làm, rỉ sét, thân visme sáng bóng luôn.
dòng visme THK KX này là loại chính xác cao của THK, hay dc dùng trong máy bắn điện. Ví dụ cụ thể là em có bán 2 cây THK KX cho a Hiệp dựng cái máy khung đá, theo phản hồi thì máy chạy sản phẩm đạt 1% sai số. Ai đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy phay kim loại thì hốt đi, sg khó tìm dc cặp thứ 2 đẹp thế này.
Giá 1500k/cây, 2900k/1 cặp.







> Mấy con step sanyo denki 2 phase của em chạy driver áp cao phê lòi luôn.  .������...thanks em :-D


update: lại có thêm 1 bộ 3 con step 2phase sanyo denki size 86, dài 90, cốt 14mm, anh lequangtung đã test với driver nhatson áp cao 120vdc kết quả rất tốt, xem như ko phải lo lắng về driver rồi nhé. Giá 450k/con, mượn lại hình cũ nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
 Cặp ray ngắn, THK HSR bản 15mm, hành trình 60mm, ray bót như mới, đẩy nghe rẹt rẹt, chủ yếu mua lấy block thôi, 1 cái block như thế này khi tìm ra vĩnh viễn là 400k/cái. Giá cặp ray ngắn 4 block là 350k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray ngắn đã xong. thanks anh Hùng.

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã nhận được cái đầu máy tiện. Nếu có đc cái bánh răng ăn khớp với cái bánh ra lớn của nó và cái đĩa thắng phía sau thì alô mình nhé

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## daomanh_hung

nhà còn block tbi thr15 nào ko bác?? e đang tìm 1 cặp

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update sơ sơ:

Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là khách cần hành trình 1000 mà nó dc hành trình 940 thôi. Giá 3200k.


2 cây THK KX, phi 20, bước 4mm, gối đỡ đầy đủ ( 1 cây thiếu 1 cái gối tự lựa như hình). Dài tổng 850mm, hành trình 680mm. Visme bao đẹp, không lỗi lầm, không rỉ sét, thân visme sáng bóng luôn.
dòng visme THK KX này là loại chính xác cao của THK, hay dc dùng trong máy bắn điện. Ví dụ cụ thể là em có bán 2 cây THK KX cho a Hiệp dựng cái máy khung đá, theo phản hồi thì máy chạy sản phẩm đạt 1% sai số. Ai đang lên kế hoạch dựng máy phay kim loại thì hốt đi, sg khó tìm dc cặp thứ 2 đẹp thế này.
Giá 1500k/cây, 2900k/1 cặp.





Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây






> Mấy con step sanyo denki 2 phase của em chạy driver áp cao phê lòi luôn.  .������...thanks em :-D


update: lại có thêm 1 bộ 3 con step 2phase sanyo denki size 86, dài 90, cốt 14mm, anh lequangtung đã test với driver nhatson áp cao 120vdc kết quả rất tốt, xem như ko phải lo lắng về driver rồi nhé. Giá 450k/con, mượn lại hình cũ nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp.
- Tỉ lệ 1:10 còn 2 hộp.
- Giá 600k/hộp.






3 combo SMC còn cực kỳ mới, rã máy sáng nay. Bên trong visme và rãnh bi như mới. 3 bộ này làm 3D printer hoặc phay gỗ là ok nhất.
Từ trên xuống dưới thông số như sau:
--- 1: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1500k
--- 2: SMC LEFS32PA-200: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1300k
--- 3: SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 1200k
- Tra mã là ra datasheet đầy đủ luôn nhé http://content2.smcetech.com/pdf/25A_Elec_Act.pdf



Bộ thứ nhất: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1500k




Bộ thứ 2: SMC LEFS32PA-200: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1300k



Bộ thứ 3: SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 1200k

----------


## Tuancoi

Nhờ bạn tìm giúp mình cái mặt bích lắp mâm cặp nhé, cái này khó chế quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@tuancoi: ok để em tìm trong đống sắt lại nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp visme 20 bước 4 THK KX đã xong. Còn lại mấy món:
update:
hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp.
- Tỉ lệ 1:10 còn 2 hộp.
- Giá 600k/hộp.






3 combo SMC còn cực kỳ mới, rã máy sáng nay. Bên trong visme và rãnh bi như mới. 3 bộ này làm 3D printer hoặc phay gỗ là ok nhất.
Từ trên xuống dưới thông số như sau:
--- 1: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1500k
--- 2: SMC LEFS32PA-200: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1300k
--- 3: SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 1200k
- Tra mã là ra datasheet đầy đủ luôn nhé http://content2.smcetech.com/pdf/25A_Elec_Act.pdf



Bộ thứ nhất: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1500k




Bộ thứ 2: SMC LEFS32PA-200: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1300k



Bộ thứ 3: SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 1200k





Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là khách cần hành trình 1000 mà nó dc hành trình 940 thôi. Giá 3200k.



Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây






> Mấy con step sanyo denki 2 phase của em chạy driver áp cao phê lòi luôn.  .������...thanks em :-D


update: lại có thêm 1 bộ 3 con step 2phase sanyo denki size 86, dài 90, cốt 14mm, anh lequangtung đã test với driver nhatson áp cao 120vdc kết quả rất tốt, xem như ko phải lo lắng về driver rồi nhé. Giá 450k/con, mượn lại hình cũ nhé.

----------


## vodat147

Bác cho em hỏi cái ray con lăn thụy sĩ 1 cặp ngắn hơn bên cạnh là dài tổng bao nhiêu thế .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cặp ngắn dài 800mm em xong rồi ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cái bàn T kích thước 480x700 dày 45mm, bề mặt còn rất đẹp, do dính dầu mỡ nhiều nên chưa có xuất hiện rỉ sét, rổ gì hết, cái mặt trên đang dính phôi bụi sắt nên nó quằn quện như vậy lau 1 cái là đều màu ngay, mặt sau phay phẳng, Giá 3500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: combo bảng 75, hành trình 200 đã có gạch  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nhờ bạn tìm giúp mình cái mặt bích lắp mâm cặp nhé, cái này khó chế quá


Tham khảo cái này giông giống
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...9721#post79721

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tham khảo cái này giông giống
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/82...9721#post79721


Thanks anh, cái đầu của em nó to lắm,  chắc phải nhờ bác nào ở Đà nẵng tiện giúp rùi.!

----------


## itanium7000

Cái mặt bích cho headstock đó, hay là sao bác không dùng chính nó tiện nó luôn?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cái mặt bích cho headstock đó, hay là sao bác không dùng chính nó tiện nó luôn?


Nghe cái ý tưởng này rất hay! rất ko đụng hàng luôn! Thanks bạn!  Xin lỗi chủ thớt cho spam tí

----------


## Ga con

Ai cũng làm thế hết mà bác, đâu phải mới nữa đâu  :Cool: 
2 cái máy bên xưởng anh em đều làm thế khi thay từ cặp thủy lực sang cơ.

Em tưởng bác định kiếm cái chấu như thế chứ. E có một cái 240mm, côn định vị và chốt truyền lực chắc y bong nhưng lỗ xiết ốc lại khác  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Nghe cái ý tưởng này rất hay! rất ko đụng hàng luôn! Thanks bạn!  Xin lỗi chủ thớt cho spam tí


Thoải mái đi anh  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
có mấy cái rail mới tháo máy tự động, THK HSR15, mấy cây này tải chịu tải nhẹ hều, cái nào cũng còn như mới cả, block còn bót, kéo nghe tiếng bi tọt tọt đã tai. Nói chung là rail đẹp.
- Cặp dài THK HSR 15, mỗi cây 1 block có cánh, dài 940mm, giá 700k.
- 1 cây THK HSR 15, lẽ 1 cây, 1 block có cánh, dài 700mm rail đen còn như mới. Giá 400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray dài 940 đã có gạch chiều ghé lấy. Thanks.

----------


## sieunhim

đã gọi cho khanh, lấy cặp ray 15 dài 940 nhé, ra bãi nếu có 2 block cho cặp này lấy giúp mình luôn. chiều qua lấy cặp ray, tks

----------


## anhxco

> update:
> có mấy cái rail mới tháo máy tự động, THK HSR15, mấy cây này tải chịu tải nhẹ hều, cái nào cũng còn như mới cả, block còn bót, kéo nghe tiếng bi tọt tọt đã tai. Nói chung là rail đẹp.
> - Cặp dài THK HSR 15, mỗi cây 1 block có cánh, dài 940mm, giá 700k.
> - 1 cây THK HSR 15, lẽ 1 cây, 1 block có cánh, rail đen còn như mới. Giá 400k.


oạch, chậm chân mất, đang thừa 2 cái bock, tiếc thật  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@anhxco: Tự nhiên em quên 2 cái block của anh luôn. Ghép vào là dc thêm 1 bữa cafe rồi  :Smile: 

update: hàng hóa còn lại ít ít thôi  :Smile: 
update: cặp visme 20 bước 4 THK KX đã xong. Còn lại mấy món:
update:
hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng sắt, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp.
- Tỉ lệ 1:10 còn 2 hộp.
- Giá 600k/hộp.






Chạy đua theo dự án nên fix 2 bộ này giá 5tr5/bộ nhé
Có 2 bộ combo dùng ray con lăn IKO, visme phi 25 bước 25, hành trình 620 mm và nếu bỏ bớt cử hành trình sẽ dc 650mm, kích thước phủ bì 250x950, mặt bích kích thước 300x315, nặng 97kg, loại này tải nặng và rất chính xác. Tất cả ray và visme đều còn đen, đẩy trượt êm mượt. Bộ này chạy với anpha step 66 kèm hộp số 1:5 không độ rơ mã N là ok.




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ dài 1160mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.
đã có gạch mà xui là khách cần hành trình 1000 mà nó dc hành trình 940 thôi. Giá 3200k.



Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 800k/cây






> Mấy con step sanyo denki 2 phase của em chạy driver áp cao phê lòi luôn.  .������...thanks em :-D


update: lại có thêm 1 bộ 3 con step 2phase sanyo denki size 86, dài 90, cốt 14mm, anh lequangtung đã test với driver nhatson áp cao 120vdc kết quả rất tốt, xem như ko phải lo lắng về driver rồi nhé. Giá 450k/con, mượn lại hình cũ nhé.

----------


## sieunhim

> oạch, chậm chân mất, đang thừa 2 cái bock, tiếc thật


để lại e  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update sót  :Smile: 
Cái bàn T kích thước 480x700 dày 45mm, bề mặt còn rất đẹp, do dính dầu mỡ nhiều nên chưa có xuất hiện rỉ sét, rổ gì hết, cái mặt trên đang dính phôi bụi sắt nên nó quằn quện, mặt sau phay phẳng, nặng 92kg, Giá 3500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
2 cặp ray NSK H20, bản 20mm, loại 4 rãnh bi, tải nặng của NSK, chất lượng tuyệt cú mèo, ray còn bót, dài 480mm, hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 320mm, block có cánh, lỗ taro. Giá 1300k/cặp.

----------


## hoangmanh

Cho mình lấy 2 cặp ray này nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cho mình lấy 2 cặp ray này nhé


Như anh em mình đã nhắn tin qua đt nhé, thanks anh  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đã nhận được all bộ C, OK, cám ơn  nhé. Mà bác không tìm được giúp vít me à.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## ppgas

> Đã nhận được all bộ C, OK, cám ơn  nhé. Mà bác không tìm được giúp vít me à.


Thử bộ vít này xem bác, hình như nó lạc ở đây nhé:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...-vitme-dong-co

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@thuhanoi: bộ này nó rã cũng bất ngờ, em thì rảnh mới ghé chổ này chổ kia chơi nên xem như tùy duyên  :Smile:  xem qua thì nó lạc qua topic kia rồi.

Chuyện ngoài lề là mấy hôm nay bưng bê toàn đồ nặng, người thì cáng ngày càng khỏe, chỉ có chiếc xe bị cảm cúm, hôm nay phải thay cặp vỏ xe do chở quá nặng mà ko bơm căng bánh xe hết 500k huhuhuhu

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cặp vitme của bác cũng khá là ngon nhưng nó hơi nhỏ chút, mà không sao phay thêm mấy miếng đệp nhôm là chiến thôi  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## cnclaivung

lấy hết đám step nhá Khanh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> lấy hết đám step nhá Khanh


ok anh, hàng này anh lấy về là khỏi chê, em dc cao chủ về step chia sẻ là sanyo denki là hàng cao cấp, giá bán bên Nhật mắc gấp đôi mấy con Vexta kakaka.

----------


## Duccdt06

Step còn ko bác . Mình lấy 2 con

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Step còn ko bác . Mình lấy 2 con


Em còn 3 con, anh cnclaivung lấy hết rồi ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá 900k



Xi lanh trong robot cấp phôi còn đẹp lấy về ai dùng thì dùng, giá cũng rẻ. Size 40-585, đường kính xi lanh 40mm, hành trình max 585mm, áp lực tối đa 9kgf/cm2. Tổng dài 900mm. Cái hiệu thì mờ quá ko thấy nhưng mấy con robot cấp phôi này của Japan nên em nghĩ nó cũng Japan thôi. Hình hơi mờ nên nhìn cũ, bên ngoài long lanh luôn. Giá 400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hết tiền tiêu vặt, fix giá 2 bộ combo này.

3 combo SMC còn cực kỳ mới, rã máy sáng nay. Bên trong visme và rãnh bi như mới. 3 bộ này làm 3D printer hoặc phay gỗ là ok nhất.
Từ trên xuống dưới thông số như sau:
--- 1: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1200k.
--- 2: SMC LEFS32PA-200: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- đã bán.
--- 3: SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 900k
- Tra mã là ra datasheet đầy đủ luôn nhé http://content2.smcetech.com/pdf/25A_Elec_Act.pdf



Bộ thứ nhất: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá 1200k




Bộ thứ 2: SMC LEFS32PA-200: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A ---- Giá đã xong.
Bộ thứ 3: SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 900k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá fix 800k



Xi lanh trong robot cấp phôi còn đẹp lấy về ai dùng thì dùng, giá cũng rẻ. Size 40-585, đường kính xi lanh 40mm, hành trình max 585mm, áp lực tối đa 9.9 kgf/cm2. Tổng dài 900mm. Cái hiệu thì mờ quá ko thấy nhưng mấy con robot cấp phôi này của Japan nên em nghĩ nó cũng Japan thôi. Hình hơi mờ nên nhìn cũ, bên ngoài long lanh luôn. Giá fix 300k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Tấm sắt tháo trong combo của NSK, về chung 1 lô với mấy bộ combo con lăn của em. kích thước phủ bì1500x240x30, chổ đặt ray được mài lán mịn, chuẩn theo ray 25mm, khoảng cách 2 ray là 200mm, thép trắng, mạ lớp chống rỉ sét, nặng 60kg. Giá 1400k

----------


## Letungquang

> update: 
> Tấm sắt tháo trong combo của NSK, về chung 1 lô với mấy bộ combo con lăn của em. kích thước phủ bì1500x240x30, chổ đặt ray được mài lán mịn, chuẩn theo ray 25mm, khoảng cách 2 ray là 200mm, thép trắng, mạ lớp chống rỉ sét, nặng 60kg. Giá 1400k


anh lay nha KHANH,thứ 2 a chuyển tiền

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ok anh, hàng tuyển đấy anh, chắc chắn anh sẽ hài lòng.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: chiều nay a khách đã qua nhà kiểm tra và lấy 1 bộ combo ray con lăn, còn 1 bộ duy nhất thôi nhé. Kết quả kiểm tra rất tuyệt vời, kẹp chặc visme, kê đồng hồ so mitutoyo 0.01 vào mặt bích, anh khách đẩy mặt bích theo cả 2 chiều đều thì cây kim vẫn đứng yên thôi ah. Thanks Khôi nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Con máy tiện Hardine Super Precision:
 - Bàn dao chạy hành trình tầm 400x200 (chưa đo kỹ, nhưng ít nhất là thế này hoặc hơn 1 chút). Em sẽ update chính xác khi về nhà.
 - Trục chính tốc độ cao, thấy chạy con Fanuc 8000k, lên xem trên web của hảng thì con size như thế này tốc độ spindle đạt 6k rpm
 - Bàn xoay thay 8 đầu dao, bộ tool theo đầy đủ, toàn bộ tool này em phải mua theo giá tool nên khá cao, nhưng ko có mấy cái tool holder này thì xem như anh hùng thiếu bảo kiếm vậy.
 - Máy bứng ra khỏi bệ bên ngoài chỉ còn phần lõi thôi, kích thước phủ bì tầm 500x900mm hoặc dài hơn, nặng phải cỡ 600kg.
 - Máy như mới vậy anh em xem hình sẽ rõ. Ông chủ bãi bảo máy đời 200x, em chưa xem kỹ nhưng nhìn sơ sơ cũng đoán là máy đời cao. Có thể nói là con máy tiện mini đẹp nhất mà em từng thấy. Máy ko có motor kèm theo nhé, spindle con fannuc to quá, mắc quá. trục chính kéo dây đai có đầy đủ.
 - Máy có thể tháo thành 2 phần nên cũng dễ vận chuyển vào nhà.
 - Vừa google thì thấy dòng này quá chính xác luôn.
 - Giá 19tr.










Em google thì ra máy nó đúng thế này, máy ngoài bãi cũng thế này mà nó rã hết cái vỏ rồi: Hardinge CHNC III SP

----------


## hoahong102

ủa con này tiện cnc mà giờ mất phần điện phải chế thêm phần cơ tay quay mới dùng được phải khong chủ thớt

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> ủa con này tiện cnc mà giờ mất phần điện phải chế thêm phần cơ tay quay mới dùng được phải khong chủ thớt


Đầy đủ khớp nối, bánh đai trục chính. Theo em thì ko gắn tay quay mà gắn step, alpha step hay servo vào chạy bằng Mach3 lathe như anh Blacksky đã từng làm đấy ah.

----------


## vietnamcnc

máy quá ngon!

Nhìn mà chảy nước miếng!

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> máy quá ngon!
> 
> Nhìn mà chảy nước miếng!


Đống tool holder chính hãng luôn anh, cái nào cũng đóng mạc hardinge ghết.

----------


## itanium7000

Cái turret kiểu lạ nhỉ, nó chạy bằng thủy lực hả bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cái turret kiểu lạ nhỉ, nó chạy bằng thủy lực hả bác?


Mai em chở về sẽ có chi tiết nhiều hơn. Xem bài này trên CNCzone để biết chi tiết rõ ràng về con máy này, anh Tây này đã chuyển đổi con này sang Mach3 lathe thành công ah.

Vừa xem toàn topic trên cnczone thì cái turret nguyên bản dùng khí nèn ah.
Hơi vào đây.

----------


## thuhanoi

Máy tuyệt nhỉ

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## phuongmd

Thêm mâm cặp rồi quăng nó ra Hà nội
Thắc mắc là sao nó mới thế mà đã bị rã xác.

----------


## hoahong102

đẹp mà ko biết tiện ....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: máy tiện đã theo chủ mới a Phuongmd.

update: còn lại mấy món sau:
cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá fix 800k



Xi lanh trong robot cấp phôi còn đẹp lấy về ai dùng thì dùng, giá cũng rẻ. Size 40-585, đường kính xi lanh 40mm, hành trình max 585mm, áp lực tối đa 9.9 kgf/cm2. Tổng dài 900mm. Cái hiệu thì mờ quá ko thấy nhưng mấy con robot cấp phôi này của Japan nên em nghĩ nó cũng Japan thôi. Hình hơi mờ nên nhìn cũ, bên ngoài long lanh luôn. Giá fix 300k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bộ SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 500k




Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.


Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái bàn T kích thước 480x700 dày 45mm, bề mặt còn rất đẹp, do dính dầu mỡ nhiều nên chưa có xuất hiện rỉ sét, rổ gì hết, cái mặt trên đang dính phôi bụi sắt nên nó quằn quện, mặt sau phay phẳng, nặng 92kg, Giá 3500k.

----------


## phuongmd

08/7/2016
Cập nhật trực tiếp hình ảnh em nó lên se râu cho đỡ tủi phận kiếp ly hương.







Thanh you chú Khanh nhiều (đóng chiếc chuồng to dữ dằn, to ngang chuồng bò luôn, quá an toàn) he he.
Nhìn cái hình số 4 ngỡ cứ như trục vớt cái gì bị đắm ấy, thấy ghê ghê ta. Hic hic

----------


## skydn

> Bộ SMC LEFS25PB-200: bề rộng combo 55mm, hành trình 200mm, visme bước 06mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 42, 1.2A ---- Giá 500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.
> 
> 
> Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
>  - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Combo hành trình 200 vitme phi mấy vậy bác , bước 6 phải không bác mấy rãnh bi vậy , để em lấy

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thắc mắc là sao nó mới thế mà đã bị rã xác.


Hardine Super Precision thì không có mới cũ gì hết - vì nó dùng để chế tạo những thứ chính xác cao mà, làm việc đủ thời gian, hết khâu hao là cho về hưu thôi. Tội cho em nó về VN bắt nó lột truồng ra rồi làm việc tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuongmd

> Hardine Super Precision thì không có mới cũ gì hết - vì nó dùng để chế tạo những thứ chính xác cao mà, làm việc đủ thời gian, hết khâu hao là cho về hưu thôi. Tội cho em nó về VN bắt nó lột truồng ra rồi làm việc tiếp


Theo như lời chú Méo nói là chiếc này ông chủ xác định là ko có đầu cặp nên rã bán, chứ còn thì ko rã, ko đến lượt em. Nhưng em vẫn quyết mua, mua xong nó lòi ra cái đầu collet C5 fi 25 bác ah.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Theo như lời chú Méo nói là chiếc này ông chủ xác định là ko có đầu cặp nên rã bán, chứ còn thì ko rã, ko đến lượt em. Nhưng em vẫn quyết mua, mua xong nó lòi ra cái đầu collet C5 fi 25 bác ah.


Quá tuyệt đi chứ

----------


## inhainha

Phí vận chuyển con máy tiện này là bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## phuongmd

> Phí vận chuyển con máy tiện này là bao nhiêu vậy bác?


600kg, 2.1 chai bác ah.

----------

inhainha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Phí vận chuyển con máy tiện này là bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Viettel 500-600 kg 2tr1 ghi trong bill, không biết có phụ thu vì hàng cồng kềnh không, kích thước phủ bì 1m8x900x600.
Họ chỉ có xe tải đến lấy hàng, nên mình phải kêu xe cẩu móc lên 600k, về tới đầu nhận mình cũng phải móc xuống. Anh Phương mua bán rất nhiệt tình, thoải mái nên giao dịch này mới thành công, cái lồng sắt hàng cũng tốn thêm 700k rồi.

----------

inhainha, phuongmd

----------


## inhainha

> 600kg, 2.1 chai bác ah.
> 
> Bác Huề ơi đang còn 1 con như này nữa đó ah.


Cái mâm cặp bác định xử lý như thế nào?

----------


## phuongmd

> Cái mâm cặp bác định xử lý như thế nào?


Ý bác sao ah? Cái mâm đó về là chién đấu luôn.
Mâm cặp đó nó có collet giống như ATC, cấp khí nén vô là kẹp được luôn (hình trên là collet 5C - 25mm đang ngậm phôi).
Collet sịn của hãng thì cỡ 2tr 1 chiếc, collet tàu thì 1 bộ 50 chiếc đủ các size từ lớn đến bé giá bèo.

----------

inhainha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Tháo cái mặt bích ra là nó lòi collet ra, nếu em tháo từ đầu thì có thêm tí xiền cafe nữa rồi  :Big Grin: 
Cái ổng trụ có 3 khía là collet đang kẹp cái phôi 25mm đấy ah.
Cái này tiện rút, nếu muốn gắn mâm cập thì làm thêm mặt bích rồi dùng nó tiện nó gắn mâm cặp cơ tầm 100 phòng khi cần tiện đồ to to. Tháo ra gắn vô cơ động.

----------

inhainha, phuongmd

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 600kg, 2.1 chai bác ah.
> 
> Bác Huề ơi đang còn 1 con như này nữa đó ah.


Đính chính là chỉ có 1 con máy duy nhất thôi ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại ít đồ
Cái bàn T kích thước 480x700 dày 45mm, bề mặt còn rất đẹp, do dính dầu mỡ nhiều nên chưa có xuất hiện rỉ sét, rổ gì hết, cái mặt trên đang dính phôi bụi sắt nên nó quằn quện, mặt sau phay phẳng, nặng 92kg, Giá 3500k.



Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.


Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá fix 800k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: xi lanh hơi đã bán, combo mini đã bán.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 100x38 cao 60mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 300k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 70x35 cao 50mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 200k


để 2 cục kế bên tiện so sánh:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chúc mừng chú Huề, mà bộ của bác Pepe ngon hơn à, nguyen cụm ray và vitme theo máy luôn


Cuối cùng cũng đã có đầy đủ như chưa từng có cuộc chia ly  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## ppgas

> Cuối cùng cũng đã có đầy đủ như chưa từng có cuộc chia ly


Chúc mừng bác :Smile: 
Cho lên vài pose đi bác ui...

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bác Thuhanoi hay thật vậy mà cũng tìm ra dc cặp visme :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn những thứ sau nhé anh em
Cái bàn T kích thước 480x700 dày 45mm, bề mặt còn rất đẹp, do dính dầu mỡ nhiều nên chưa có xuất hiện rỉ sét, rổ gì hết, cái mặt trên đang dính phôi bụi sắt nên nó quằn quện, mặt sau phay phẳng, nặng 92kg, Giá 3500k.



Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.


Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá fix 800k



update:
Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 100x38 cao 60mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 300k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 70x35 cao 50mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 200k


để 2 cục kế bên tiện so sánh:


update: SMC LEFS32PA-600: bề rộng combo 70mm, hành trình 600mm, visme bước 16mm, motor Shinano 2 phase size 60, 2A, phù hợp cho người mới vào nghề làm máy phay gỗ hoặc 3D printer ---- Giá 800k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bình hơi mini SMC, ngoại hình như mới. Giá 1000k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

e gạch cái máy nén khí nhé ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hic, e mới gọi đấy ạ. E tưởng máy nén khí nên gạch. Cho e hủy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này là bình tích khí tích hợp với bộ booster tăng áp , bình đó để ổn định lưu lương và áp xuất ở đầu ra khi tăng áp , nó không phải nén khí hay bình nén khi đâu , nhưng làm bình nén khí vẫn tốt vì nó chịu được áp lực rất cao so với bình nén khí theo máy

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> e gạch cái máy nén khí nhé ạ.


Khi nảy bác gọi em phải ko, cái này là bình chứa thôi, ko phải bơm bác ah, nếu là bác thì xác nhận vỡ gạch giúp em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cái này là bình tích khí tích hợp với bộ booster tăng áp , bình đó để ổn định lưu lương và áp xuất ở đầu ra khi tăng áp , nó không phải nén khí hay bình nén khi đâu , nhưng làm bình nén khí vẫn tốt vì nó chịu được áp lực rất cao so với bình nén khí theo máy


thanks anh, em nhìn sơ cũng chỉ biết là nó chứa khí chứ ko biết gì hơn nên cứ gọi là bình hơi, thấy có ghi áp lực Max nên chắc là cũng chịu được áp lực. Bây giờ mới biết công dụng của nó.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Khi nảy bác gọi em phải ko, cái này là bình chứa thôi, ko phải bơm bác ah, nếu là bác thì xác nhận vỡ gạch giúp em.


Dạ vâng chính là em đấy ạ. Xác nhận hủy gạch ạ

----------


## itanium7000

> update:
> Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.


Cái bàn lớn nằm dưới thì sao bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cái bàn lớn nằm dưới thì sao bác?


cái dưới là 2 cái bé để kế bên thôi ah.

----------


## inhainha

Cục đá đó nặng nhiêu kg vậy bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

14kg đó bác, google là ra web hãng sản xuất Ohnishi đấy ah.
http://www.oss-ohnishi.com/osse/product/product.htm
sp nằm ở dòng thứ 7
http://www.oss-ohnishi.com/osse/product/os_102.htm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã xong.....

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T đã bàn, combo hành trình 600 đã bàn. Còn những thứ sau nhé anh em

Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.


Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá fix 800k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 100x38 cao 60mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 300k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 70x35 cao 50mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 200k


để 2 cục kế bên tiện so sánh:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 2tr5. Em bán bằng giá hàng rã máy với size tương tự thôi ah. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cuối tuần rồi, vui chơi mua sắm đi nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cuối tuần rồi, vui chơi mua sắm đi nào


Cặp ray 15 ngứa mắt quá hì  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@thuhanoi: bé bé xinh xinh đó anh, để trong nhà cũng đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nào  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T đã bàn, combo hành trình 600 đã bàn. Còn những thứ sau nhé anh em

Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.


Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


cặp ray THK HSR 15, block 4 lỗ taro, dài 770mm, hàng vừa tháo trên cánh tay robot cấp phôi, ray còn êm, bót, đẩy bi nghe rột rột, thanh trượt bóng đẹp, ko rỉ, sét. Anh em khỏi suy nghĩ về chất lượng. Giá fix 800k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 100x38 cao 60mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 300k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 70x35 cao 50mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 200k


để 2 cục kế bên tiện so sánh:


update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 2tr5. Em bán bằng giá hàng rã máy với size tương tự thôi ah. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

cuối tuần fix giá vốn, ai lấy 2 cục khối V fix giá 400k nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> cuối tuần fix giá vốn, ai lấy 2 cục khối V fix giá 400k nhé.


Đầu tuần thì fix thứ chi đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đầu tuần thì fix thứ chi đây


hihi đầu tuần vui vẻ nhé anh  :Smile:  chưa sũy nghĩ ra fix cái gì.

----------


## Gamo

Chưa nghĩ ra thì fix hết đi :x :x :x

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác romeo gặp lấy giúp cặp ray bảng 15 tổng chiều cao 28 (thông thường chỉ 24) dài tầm 500--700 nhé. Đang cần cái này, chẳn lẽ lót 4 miếng đệm  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã đo, cặp này là loại ray cao 28mm, cũng là hsr nhưng ở nhà em có cả loại cao 24 và cao 28, giờ mới để là nó khác nhau thế này.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Chưa nghĩ ra thì fix hết đi :x :x :x


Em đi chết đây huhuhu

----------


## thuhanoi

> đã đo, cặp này là loại ray cao 28mm, cũng là hsr nhưng ở nhà em có cả loại cao 24 và cao 28, giờ mới để là nó khác nhau thế này.


Mình lụm cặp này nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình lụm cặp này nhé


ok bác thuhanoi  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> ok bác thuhanoi


Đã chuyển / bác gửi Phương Trang sớm cho mình nhé, cám ơn nhiều

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã chuyển / bác gửi Phương Trang sớm cho mình nhé, cám ơn nhiều


Em nhận dc rồi, chuyển trong ngày cho anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
3 cái khớp nối 6-6, nhìn thì hơi cũ cũ tí nhưng vẫn dùng bình thường, loại này còn nhiều thịt trong lỗ, rất thích hợp để móc sang 6-8, Giá 3 cái 200k nhé.


5 cái khớp nối 10-10, hiệu roth, nhìn có thì đoán là hàng châu âu, ghi tiếng như tiếng Đức, mỗi cái đều có mã số... Chất lượng rất tốt, mới lắm Giá 100k/cái


11 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái

----------


## MayphayIC

Em gạch 3 khớp nối 6-6 và 2 khớp 10-10 anh nhé.
Chiều em có sms cho a đó.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@mayphayIC ok em thanks bác, đã nhắn tin tài khoản cho bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã chuyển / bác gửi Phương Trang sớm cho mình nhé, cám ơn nhiều


Em đã gửi hàng cho anh trong chiều nay nhé  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up cái lấy hên nào  :Big Grin:  mọi người buổi sáng vui vẻ. Sắp cuối tuần nữa rồi kakaka

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em gạch 3 khớp nối 6-6 và 2 khớp 10-10 anh nhé.
> Chiều em có sms cho a đó.


em đã nt số tk cho anh rồi nhé.
update: đã nhận dc tiền của anh mayphayIC, ngày mai em ship viettel post nhé.

update: khách quen gạch thêm 2 cái 10-10, 3 cái 8-8. Thanks anh huunhiem.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: đã gửi hàng cho anh MayphayIC rồi nhé, anh Nhiệm thì lát tối em gửi, sáng ra lấy nhé.

----------


## MayphayIC

CẢm ơn anh nhiều
Rảnh inbox em vận đơn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ok mình có chụp cả gói hàng lẫn bill, nhưng chưa up lên, chút mình inbox nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 2tr5. Em bán bằng giá hàng rã máy với size tương tự thôi ah. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
1 cái khớp nối 10-10, hiệu roth, nhìn có thì đoán là hàng châu âu, ghi tiếng như tiếng Đức, mỗi cái đều có mã số... Chất lượng rất tốt, mới lắm Giá 100k/cái


8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái

----------

tiinicat

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp.
- Tỉ lệ 1:10 còn 2 hộp.
- Giá 600k/hộp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up một cái lấy may mắn nhé, dạo này hàng hóa ít quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
1 cái khớp nối 10-10, hiệu roth, nhìn có thì đoán là hàng châu âu, ghi tiếng như tiếng Đức, mỗi cái đều có mã số... Chất lượng rất tốt, mới lắm Giá 100k/cái


8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 

Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. 

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update thêm tí:
Mấy cái bàn dc mài,kích thước 400x400, cái này khoang ma trận 6x6 các lỗ M6 hay M8 là có cái bàn máy mini rồi, nhẹ nhẹ mười mấy kg ah, toàn là vết ố dầu thôi, zoom vào vân mài còn nguyên xi hết ko rỉ, ko sét, Giá 800k

----------


## cncmaster

> update: cần máu làm chuyện khác fix sát em này 1tr5 bằng giá linh kiện nhé. anh em mua về làm router hay H-frame gì cũng ngon.
> Ray Bosch Rexroth, khung nhôm, 2 chân sắt, phay chuẩn 2 mặt vuông góc, kích thước như sau:
>  - Tấm nhôm 860x140x12.
>  - 2 cái vai cao 320, mặt đế 130x150, bề mặt phay lán mịn, 2 mặt đều có 1 chốt định vị, 8 lỗ ốc M8.
>  - khoảng cách 2 ray 120mm.
>  - hành trình khi 2 block sát nhau là 560mm.
> 2 cái đế nặng 20kg, tấm nhôm và ray 8kg nữa, tấm nhôm 12mm, phía sau ốp thêm tấm nhôm 20mm nữa là cứng ngắt nha.


Bác còn bộ này không ạ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác còn bộ này không ạ?


dạ bộ này bán rồi ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Combo hành trình 400, mở rộng 410-420 dễ dàng.
 - Ray 4 bản 20, 4 rãnh bi, visme phi 20 bước 5mm.
 - Mặt sau có lỗ taro M8 để bắt combo, hàng đẹp tuyệt vời, mặt bích bắt motor size 86. 
 - Combo nặng 18kg, rất chắc chắn.
 - Giá 3600k. Hàng này tuyệt chủng rồi nhé ai có dự án thì hốt gấp đi.

----------


## cncmaster

> dạ bộ này bán rồi ah.


Bác còn bộ nào gần như vậy ko ạ,eddunwggj 1 con C-fram or H-fram hành trình tầm 400x400x200 hoặc lớn hon 1 tí cũng đc ạ, e phay nhôm với sắt ạ, nên cần khung cứng 1 tí ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

nhôm thì đơn giản, chứ đụng tới sắt thì em thua rồi, sắt thì phải làm cho bài bản chứ khung ráp thì phay sắt chắc ko ổn ah.

----------


## cncmaster

> nhôm thì đơn giản, chứ đụng tới sắt thì em thua rồi, sắt thì phải làm cho bài bản chứ khung ráp thì phay sắt chắc ko ổn ah.


em chi cần một số khung sẵn thoii ạ, con đâu về vấn đề hàn với dụng máy e tinh hết rùi ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> em chi cần một số khung sẵn thoii ạ, con đâu về vấn đề hàn với dụng máy e tinh hết rùi ạ


ok có em inbox nhé.

----------


## zinken2

> update:
> Combo hành trình 400, mở rộng 410-420 dễ dàng.
>  - Ray 4 bản 20, 4 rãnh bi, visme phi 20 bước 5mm.
>  - Mặt sau có lỗ taro M8 để bắt combo, hàng đẹp tuyệt vời, mặt bích bắt motor size 86. 
>  - Combo nặng 18kg, rất chắc chắn.
>  - Giá 3600k. Hàng này tuyệt chủng rồi nhé ai có dự án thì hốt gấp đi.


bác có thể chi tiết thêm 1 chút ko ạ. ví dụ khoảng cách 2 ray, kích thước bản rộng của cobo, ray, vít me của hãng nào...
mình đang quan tâm.
thank

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@zinken: ok lát em xem thông số nhé.

update: 
- Visme THK phi 25, bước 10.
- Nut dài có 2 đường bi, chiều dài tương đương mấy cái doublenut, mạ đen, ko rỉ sét, còn rất đẹp, visme mã KX loại chỉnh xác cao của THK, đầy đủ rồi đỡ 2 đầu, 
- Tổng chiều dài 2000mm, hành trình 1770mm. 
- Rút kinh nghiệm từ lần bán visme dài trước, anh em đừng hỏi mình visme dài có võng ko nha, hàng tháo máy, nó chạy dc mình chạy dc, kỹ sư bên họ tính toán hết rồi, mình ko cần đoán già đoán non chi mệt óc.
Giá 2000k

----------

zinken2

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up đầu tuần nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thewind258

Có khớp nối 6-12 k bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Có khớp nối 6-12 k bác


Em ko có ah.

update: đã bán visme 2510 THK KX

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại

1 cái khớp nối 10-10, hiệu roth, nhìn có thì đoán là hàng châu âu, ghi tiếng như tiếng Đức, mỗi cái đều có mã số... Chất lượng rất tốt, mới lắm Giá 100k/cái


8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





update thêm tí:
Mấy cái bàn dc mài,kích thước 400x400, cái này khoang ma trận 6x6 các lỗ M6 hay M8 là có cái bàn máy mini rồi, nhẹ nhẹ mười mấy kg ah, toàn là vết ố dầu thôi, zoom vào vân mài còn nguyên xi hết ko rỉ, ko sét, Giá 800k 



hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp.
- Tỉ lệ 1:10 còn 2 hộp.
- Giá 600k/hộp.





update:
Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.



Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.


Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 100x38 cao 60mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 300k



Khối V bên Nhật về, mài hết các mặt, kích thước mặt đáy 70x35 cao 50mm, để rà, để kết hợp với eto kẹp phôi tròn, linh tinh đủ trò. Giá 200k


để 2 cục kế bên tiện so sánh:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Dạo này bãi máy ít hàng chất quá, mới lụm cái bơm dầu tay khá chất nên up ngay, hàng Japan tháo máy C phay gỗ ra, hàng siêu đẹp nhé. Giá 400k.

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bác cho hỏi độ dày cả tấm với kích thước cái rãnh ah???

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác cho hỏi độ dày cả tấm với kích thước cái rãnh ah???


Tấm dày 25mm, phía dưới đút gân, rãnh rộng 30mm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bơm dầu đã về tay a cnclaivung nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

------- đã bán.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đầu tuần vui vẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đầu tuần vui vẻ


Khớp 10-10 còn được 2 cái không cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Khớp 10-10 còn được 2 cái không cụ


dạ còn 1 cái thôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## vusvus

có khớp nối 8-10 không bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em còn như hình 8-8 hoặc 10-10, cái 8-10 hì 8-8 móc ra dễ thôi bác, cái này thì thợ tiện nào móc cũng chuẩn.

----------


## Vincent

inbox em giá tốt nhất của cái bàn map nhé

----------


## nqhung07

Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.

Còn hàng không, mình ở quận 5 (nt bạn chưa trả lời 0997...996). Nếu còn mình lấy cặp này luôn. Ở SG nên qua nhà lấy lun cho tiện

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ray con lăn Thụy Sĩ (cặp dài ở trên) dài 1160mm hành trình 940mm, bảng 35mm, cấp chính xác G2 nghe đâu tương đương C2, cặp ray chất lượng ok.Giá 3200k.
> 
> Còn hàng không, mình ở quận 5 (nt bạn chưa trả lời 0997...996). Nếu còn mình lấy cặp này luôn. Ở SG nên qua nhà lấy lun cho tiện


Em xin lỗi, tôi nay xem phim, em quăng điện thoại ở đâu rồi. cặp này có anh CNClaivung gạch em rồi ạh.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thứ 5 thật lẹ, cuối tuần lại sắp đến rồi, anh em ủng hộ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán xong.

----------


## thuhanoi

> dạ còn 1 cái thôi ạ


Để đó cho mình nhé

----------


## vufree

Minh lấy bộ Z nhé, vitme bước mấy, mặt bích motor size mấy. Bác cho vai kiểu ảnh với. Thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Để đó cho mình nhé


vâng em còn 1 cái, để anh nhé  :Big Grin: 




> Minh lấy bộ Z nhé, vitme bước mấy, mặt bích motor size mấy. Bác cho vai kiểu ảnh với. Thanks


Anh đang nói bộ Z nào ah??? em chỉ có cái trụ Z gang đúc như hình đấy ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: linh tinh thêm ít món

BK BF 15, THK made in japan tháo từ cây visme ngắn của em. Đầy đủ ko thiếu món gì. Giá 400k.


Động cơ servo panasonic, như hình, cái đít hơi sứt mẻ. Giá 100k cho ae vọc.



Động cơ servo mitsu, đẹp long lanh, giá 500k.




Trục Z gang đúc, phần ray mang cá dài 600, rộng 200mm, kích thước phủ bì 800x250x300, nặng khoảng 60kg, phía sau đúc tổ ong rất cứng, cái này mua về khoang lỗ bắt ray làm Z cho C-frame mini ngon lành. Giá 1200k.


Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

----------


## vufree

Hình mất rồi còn đâu

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hình mất rồi còn đâu


hehe hình mất chắc là đã đi rồi đấy ah, những cái em update 2 lần gần đây là còn thôi ah. Ủng hộ em món khác nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn khớp 10-10, ray con lăn, hộp số bayside 1:10 đã xong. Thank ae nhiều.

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





Mấy cái bàn dc mài,kích thước 400x400, cái này khoang ma trận 6x6 các lỗ M6 hay M8 là có cái bàn máy mini rồi, nhẹ nhẹ mười mấy kg ah, toàn là vết ố dầu thôi, zoom vào vân mài còn nguyên xi hết ko rỉ, ko sét, Giá 800k 



hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp.
- Giá 600k/hộp.





Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Miếng sắt dày 30mm, kích thước 900x235, tâm lỗ ray cách nhau 200mm, chổ bắt ray chuẩn của ray 25mm, nguyên bản nó bắt ray THK HSR25, phay hạ bậc chổ bắt ray nên canh chỉnh ray lẹ khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều, ép sát vào bậc là xong. Tấm này dc phay hết 6 mặt, tháo máy dính dầu mỡ ghê quá em đánh cước lại mà chưa kĩ nên nhìn quằn quệnh chứ đẹp lắm, đặc biệt chổ lắp ray do mới tháo ray ra nên lán đẹp lắm, 1 tấm nặng 48kg. 
Giá 900k/tấm có vài tấm, anh em có dự án thì lấy về làm trục X máy C, trục X máy router, X trục máy H đều hợp nhé. Em tính giá này cỡ bằng giá anh em đi cắt gió đá miếng sắt như thế này chưa gia công gì hết đấy.

----------


## truongkiet

Trục Z gang đúc, phần ray mang cá dài 600, rộng 200mm, kích thước phủ bì 800x250x300, nặng khoảng 60kg, phía sau đúc tổ ong rất cứng, cái này mua về khoang lỗ bắt ray làm Z cho C-frame mini ngon lành. Giá 1200k.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4H5clb04J
em này cỏn ko?mà ko thấy hình

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@truongkiet: em chỉnh lại hình rồi anh xem nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: mấy khối V đã xong nhé. Thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

bạn tư vấn xem mua cục sắt dài lắp ray rồi vitme lắp đằng sau,đục lỗ ở giữa lấy đường BK chạy à?? Vì rạy thấp quá ko có đủ chỗ lắp vitme mà?....hỏi thiệt đấy mình đang có nhu cầu, thấy thanh sắt đẹp lại rẻ cũng ham, mà sợ mua về bỏ xó thì hoi lãng phí

----------


## truongkiet

> bạn tư vấn xem mua cục sắt dài lắp ray rồi vitme lắp đằng sau,đục lỗ ở giữa lấy đường BK chạy à?? Vì rạy thấp quá ko có đủ chỗ lắp vitme mà?....hỏi thiệt đấy mình đang có nhu cầu, thấy thanh sắt đẹp lại rẻ cũng ham, mà sợ mua về bỏ xó thì hoi lãng phí


kê mặt bắt ray lên

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cho em hỏi các bác thấy ảnh chưa ah? em up ảnh lên google photo mà quên chưa public ảnh nên các bác chưa xem dc, em mới public rồi ạ.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Vẫn chưa thấy ảnh bác Khanh ơi. Bác public rồi chèn link lại xem ạ ?

----------


## hminhtq

Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4H6KQw4yJ
 Cái này ray bao nhiêu bác khanh ơi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@hminhtq: cái này ray 20mm, 4 rãnh bi đó bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bạn tư vấn xem mua cục sắt dài lắp ray rồi vitme lắp đằng sau,đục lỗ ở giữa lấy đường BK chạy à?? Vì rạy thấp quá ko có đủ chỗ lắp vitme mà?....hỏi thiệt đấy mình đang có nhu cầu, thấy thanh sắt đẹp lại rẻ cũng ham, mà sợ mua về bỏ xó thì hoi lãng phí


cái ray nó âm xuống vừa đủ chứ ko thấp đâu anh, thường thường thì lắp visme phi 20 là phải gia công cái mặt bích hình chữ U cao cao lên mới đủ chỗ lắp ah.

update: 1 tấm sắt bắt ray đã xong, còn lại vài tấm nữa. thanks ae nhé.

----------


## hminhtq

E gạch 1 tấm sắt nha cụ cụ chuyen phat cham viettel giup e

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> E gạch 1 tấm sắt nha cụ cụ chuyen phat cham viettel giup e


a inbox thông tin gửi hàng cho em nhé, em vừa inbox thông tin tk khoản ngân hàng cho anh đó.

update: hiện nay đã có 4 miếng sắt ra đi, số lượng còn lại là 1 miếng thôi ah, ai nhanh tay thì còn nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã xong.......

----------


## iamnot.romeo

-------- đã bán ------------

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cuối ngày vẫn có khách iu  :Smile: )) BK BF15 đã xong.

----------


## Tuancoi

Mìn lấy cái tấm sắt nhé

----------


## truongkiet

Miếng sắt dày 30mm, kích thước 900x235, tâm lỗ ray cách nhau 200mm, chổ bắt ray chuẩn của ray 25mm, nguyên bản nó bắt ray THK HSR25, phay hạ bậc chổ bắt ray nên canh chỉnh ray lẹ khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều, ép sát vào bậc là xong. Tấm này dc phay hết 6 mặt, tháo máy dính dầu mỡ ghê quá em đánh cước lại mà chưa kĩ nên nhìn quằn quệnh chứ đẹp lắm, đặc biệt chổ lắp ray do mới tháo ray ra nên lán đẹp lắm, 1 tấm nặng 48kg. 

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4HJOrIIar
mai a cho người xuống lấy nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@truongkiet: có 1 bác liên hệ em lấy tấm sắt rồi anh.

Ngoài ra e mới nhận dc 900k, em đoán là của bác hminhtq, nếu là bác thì xác nhận giúp em nhé.

----------


## hminhtq

E gui bac qua vimo rui do

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại ít đồ nhé.
8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Động cơ servo panasonic, như hình, cái đít hơi sứt mẻ. Giá 100k cho ae vọc.



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up cái cuối tuần nhé.

----------


## hminhtq

Tấm thép e nhận đc nha cụ  quá  quá đẹp cho đội diy biết vậy e lấy 2 tấm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks bác nhé, 6 tấm giờ mỗi tấm đã đi 1 phương trời khác nhau. Chúc bác mau làm xong máy, tấm này thì làm dc nhiều thứ lắm, trục X máy router, máy H, trục Y máy H... dạng đa năng muốn làm gì cũng dc.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Để đó cho mình nhé


CHờ xem có gì chuyển luôn thể, nhưng chưa thấy hợp món nào nên chuyển trước tiền khớp nối 10-10 cho bác, khi nào có món gì đó rồi bác gửi hàng luôn chứ hiện giờ chưa cần tới  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@thuhanoi: dạ thanks anh. hàng có sẵn, cứ có mua gì của ai hoặc của em thì em gửi cùng cho anh.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up cái nhé  :Big Grin: 

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Động cơ servo panasonic, như hình, cái đít hơi sứt mẻ. Giá 100k cho ae vọc.



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

----------


## Nam CNC

hết hàng gì rồi à , mua bán toàn là chữ chán quá đi.

----------


## hung1706

Kaka dạo này hàng hóa nó bị cắt ngang như bị cắt thuốc, cơn thì cứ lên đô từng ngày, khổ quá anh Nam ơi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Namcnc: anh ghé q8 chưa? nó dọn hết trơn rồi  :Smile: 
@hung: Có mấy cái bàn T kìa Hưng ra hốt đi, cái lưng ko cho phép nữa rồi  :Frown:

----------

hung1706

----------


## truongkiet

Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4IJkAWs36
em này có giảm giá ko???

----------


## daomanh_hung

> Tấm thép e nhận đc nha cụ  quá  quá đẹp cho đội diy biết vậy e lấy 2 tấm


Tấm sắt này mà dài 1 m là em xin mua lại! ngồi hóng tấm khác vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4IJkAWs36
> em này có giảm giá ko???


Cái này em có gạch của bác CNClaivung rồi ah.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Đang ráp con router rinh đồ nặng nặng 50-60kg hoài nên đau lưng, thương thân nên mua cái xích kéo tay về dùng, rinh hoài sau này chấn thương hay thoái hóa cột sống thì lại ko đủ tiền thuốc, mua hết mấy cái nhưng dùng có 2 cái nên cho ra đi bớt, anh em nào hốt để sự nghiệp DIY dễ dàng nhé, hàng mới 100%, có giấy tờ đầy đủ mới khui hộp. Giá 1200k.





Hàng Nhật 2hand, 1 Ton. Giá 900k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up cái nhé  :Big Grin: 

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Động cơ servo panasonic, như hình, cái đít hơi sứt mẻ. Giá 100k cho ae vọc.



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
vài khúc sắt hộp 150x150 dày 10ly, dài 1m1: nặng 41kg, giá 800k.
 - 2 mặt đối xứng phay phẳng, 1 mặt có lỗ bắt ray THK HRW20 loại ray bản rộng, 2 hàng ốc, lỗ ốc cách nhau 10cm.
 - 1 mặt vuông góc dc phay vuống 2 đầu như hình.
 - chỗ nào phay thì nó còn 8-9mm chỗ nào ko phay nó còn 10mm.
 - mấy chỗ lỗ to là để thò lục giác vào bắt ốc dưới đáy.
2 mặt phay phẳng:
mặt có lỗ bắt ray:

mặt đối diện phay phẳng, nhìn hơi len nhem do em đánh cước chứ vết phay còn rõ ràng.


1 mặt vuông góc với 2 mặt kia.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: a Gorlak đã ũng hộ 2 hộp, vậy là còn 2 hộp nữa thôi nhé. Anh em nhanh tay, cái này làm trục X router là khỏi chê chỗ nào. Giá này như đi mua sắt mà dc tặng kèm phay phẳng  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay hộp sắt phay phẳng đã ra đi 4 hộp, còn lại đúng 3 hộp, anh em nhanh tay nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thaibinhcnc

có con block THK HSR 25 nào ko ông chủ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ko có rồi bác ơi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> up cái nhé 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.


Giờ là lúc cần cái nầy mà giá chát quá  :Big Grin: 
CÓ cho thuê không nhỉ - heheheh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Giờ là lúc cần cái nầy mà giá chát quá 
> CÓ cho thuê không nhỉ - heheheh


giờ hàng có sẵn hết rồi, sao cho thuê dc đây  :Frown:  liên hệ mr Nam hỏi thuê miếng đá màu trắng ảnh căn máy kìa anh.

----------


## Nam CNC

căn gì đây anh Thuhanoi ??? em chỉ có tấm đế thép khung máy mài , hơi bị ngon , cho vài anh em canh máy rồi , anh thích thì em đóng gói chuyển ra cho anh canh , và giữ đó , sau này anh em đà nẵng nào cần canh máy thì anh cứ cho mượn tiếp là ok.


OK thì thứ 2 em đóng gói chuyển ra. đặt ngang hay dọc thì thoải mái đo vuông , đo song song đo tà le luôn. Nặng tầm 20Kg , vuông vuông tầm 300mm chắc đủ cho cái máy mini.


Mà nè chú romeo , thôi thì anh cũng nói và cũng cho anh em biết , cái tấm đá kia theo lời Nam mập thì hắn tra ra cái cục đá đen đen kia chưa phải là loại ngon nhất phẳng nhất đâu , chỉ là dòng cơ bản thôi nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hehe em cũng chẵng biêt đc thông số của nó thế nào, tra trên mạng thấy model đó mà toàn tiếng Nhật, coi vòng vòng web của hãng mà ko tìm ra dc datasheet. Ai hợp nhãn, rành rọt thì hốt thôi. 

Nhiều người cũng inbox em hỏi cái cục đá ấy có fix ko sao mắc vậy, mà người bán nó nhập về nó bán mắc chứ có phải em đâu, lúc nào anh em cũng muốn có giá ve chai em e là khó, em nghĩ giá này cho em anh nào làm nghề cơ khí, cần kiểm tra để đảm bảo với khách hàng về độ chính xác thì dc, nhiều khi trước mặt khách hàng lấy tấm sắt bãi mài phẳng họ ko tin tưởng bằng cục đá có thương hiệu rõ ràng chuyên dùng để kiểm tra.

Em cũng biết đá có nhiều tiêu chuẩn, có loại dc mài hết tất cả các mặt, có loại mài dc 1 mặt trên tùy nhu cầu và giá cả, cũng đang rất tò mò về cục đá này xem nó có tiêu chuẩn thế nào mà ko tìm dc tài liệu gì.

----------


## thuhanoi

> căn gì đây anh Thuhanoi ??? em chỉ có tấm đế thép khung máy mài , hơi bị ngon , cho vài anh em canh máy rồi , anh thích thì em đóng gói chuyển ra cho anh canh , và giữ đó , sau này anh em đà nẵng nào cần canh máy thì anh cứ cho mượn tiếp là ok.
> 
> 
> OK thì thứ 2 em đóng gói chuyển ra. đặt ngang hay dọc thì thoải mái đo vuông , đo song song đo tà le luôn. Nặng tầm 20Kg , vuông vuông tầm 300mm chắc đủ cho cái máy mini.
> 
> 
> Mà nè chú romeo , thôi thì anh cũng nói và cũng cho anh em biết , cái tấm đá kia theo lời Nam mập thì hắn tra ra cái cục đá đen đen kia chưa phải là loại ngon nhất phẳng nhất đâu , chỉ là dòng cơ bản thôi nha.


Rất là OK Mr Nam, cám ơn trước nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update cuối tuần anh em shopping nào  :Big Grin: 

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây


Động cơ servo panasonic, như hình, cái đít hơi sứt mẻ. Giá 100k cho ae vọc.



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 5 hộp, 
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
Giá 800k/hộp

----------


## tranhung123456

Cho số tài khoản VCB nha muốn mua mà có STK mới mua dc nha 0978459549(như đã gọi)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cho số tài khoản VCB nha muốn mua mà có STK mới mua dc nha 0978459549(như đã gọi)


em vừa inbox số tk VCB cho anh đó.

update: số lượng hộp số còn là 3 hộp nhé, servo panasonic cũng ra đi. Thanks anh tranhung nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hộp số đã ra đi 3 con, servo pana cũng xong, còn lại những món này:

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
Giá 800k/hộp

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

đã mua 2 hộp số kamo rồi về nhà mở ra thấy quá tuyệt đẹp sao bác iamnot.romeo  ko quảng cáo là vỏ nó bằng nhôm 
về nhà tớ lôi cái hộp số kamo của tớ y chang luôn nhưng mà là vỏ sắt sơn màu xám
ai dư xiền hốt lẹ về làm hộp giảm tốc cũng ngon

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hộp số đã ra đi 3 con, servo pana cũng xong, còn lại những món này:

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
Giá 800k/hộp

----------


## chetaocnc

bác cho địa chỉ em chạy qua lụm vài món

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@chetaocnc: em inbox rồi đó anh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn 1 sắt hộp 150x150 dày 10ly, dài 1m1: nặng 41kg, giá 800k.
  - phay phẳng 4 mặt, có lỗ bắt ray HRW25, lỗ ren M6, khoan 1 lỗ bỏ 1 lỗ, 2 lỗ cách nhau 120mm, ray HSR25 thì lỗ cách nhau 60mm.
  - mặt bắt visme dc phay 2 đầu phẳng.
  - mấy chỗ lỗ to là để thò lục giác vào bắt ốc dưới đáy.
2 mặt phay phẳng:
mặt có lỗ bắt ray:

mặt đối diện phay phẳng, nhìn hơi len nhem do em đánh cước chứ vết phay còn rõ ràng.


1 mặt vuông góc với 2 mặt kia.

----------


## GORLAK

Ah.... cái dzụ này a chưa nói, mấy cái lỗ đó, nó cách nhau 110mm chứ ko phải 120mm đâu e, mấy cặp ray của a há mõm rồi, phải đột xong khoan lại hết đó

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ah.... cái dzụ này a chưa nói, mấy cái lỗ đó, nó cách nhau 110mm chứ ko phải 120mm đâu e, mấy cặp ray của a há mõm rồi, phải đột xong khoan lại hết đó


hichic sai sót của em làm anh phải vất vã rồi  :Frown:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hộp số đã ra đi 3 con, servo pana cũng xong, còn lại những món này:

8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





hộp số Bayside, hàng Mỹ, made in usa. Kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt là 60x60x130, cốt vào âm 6.35mm, cốt ra 16mm, toàn bộ dc chế tạo bằng thép, rất đẹp, chất lượng còn tuyệt vời.
- Tỉ lệ 1:3 còn 2 hộp. Giá 500k/hộp.



Bàn map đúng nghĩa, của Nhật, hiệu Ohnishi, date 12-11-2011, kích thước 250x250x75mm, ngoại hình đẹp như mới, bao không nứt, xức mẻ chỗ nào, theo cảm quang thì mặt trên và 4 mặt xung quanh dc mài làn mịn, canh máy theo cái khối này thì chắc là chuẩn rồi ah. Giá 3tr2.




Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
Giá 800k/hộp

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
Giá 800k/hộp


[/QUOTE]

me cái này

----------


## truongkiet

Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4M0dj9ULY
bộ này sài ray bao nhiệu vậy

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4M0dj9ULY
> bộ này sài ray bao nhiệu vậy


bộ này dùng ray 20 đó anh, cón 1 bộ thôi, nhanh tay nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell tháo máy bắng điện Makino, dòng này làm home là siêu chính xác luôn đấy ah, có bánh xe ở đầu nên nhận dc cả lực tác động ngang và dọc, hàng cón mới cáu, giá mì tôm 70k/cái.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
>  - Đường kính 100mm
>  - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
>  - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
>  - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
> Giá 800k/hộp


me cái này[/QUOTE]

Còn 2 cái lấy đi anh, em fix 200k tiền ship cho vui vẻ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay còn lại như sau.

Công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell tháo máy bắng điện Makino, dòng này làm home là siêu chính xác luôn đấy ah, có bánh xe ở đầu nên nhận dc cả lực tác động ngang và dọc, hàng cón mới cáu, giá mì tôm 70k/cái.



8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái


Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.






Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây



Bộ combo full sắt thép thích hợp làm máy C-frame mini, tiện mini. Ray Đức bosch rexroth, ray dài 400, hành trình 200, tấm đế mài phẳng kích thước 600x300x20, trượt block ốc xong hết trượt mượt mà luôn, gầm đủ cao để nhét visme và gối đỡ NSK 1605. Giá thanh lý rộng chỗ là 2tr2 cho tất cả.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
Giá 800k/hộp

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up chào ngày mới nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## cnclaivung

hành trình bao nhiêu, quan
 tâm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## Totdo

> update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
>  - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
>  - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
>  - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.


không xem được hình bộ này bác chủ ơi

----------


## khangscc

> không xem được hình bộ này bác chủ ơi


Cụ toàn âm mưu gì đấy :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  C hay H

----------


## Totdo

> Cụ toàn âm mưu gì đấy C hay H


chỉ thích xem hình thôi bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

còn ai ko xem dc hình cặp ray 35 vuông góc ko ah? em up google+ và public rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray NSK LH20, ray bản 20mm, block có cánh, có lỗ taro trên block. Dài 400, hành trình khoảng 300mm, ray trượt còn ok yên tâm. Nặng 4kg, giá 900k.

----------


## cnclaivung

anh lấy cặp ray nhé Khanh

----------


## thaibinhcnc

[QUOTE=Còn 2 cái lấy đi anh, em fix 200k tiền ship cho vui vẻ.[/QUOTE]

gởi cho ít ảnh xem em nó thế nào, đc múc 2 cái. chả nhìn thấy gì

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> anh lấy cặp ray nhé Khanh


anh nhắn lại dùm em địa chỉ nhé, tài khoản em anh còn giữ ko?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> gởi cho ít ảnh xem em nó thế nào, đc múc 2 cái. chả nhìn thấy gì


nè anh, hình hộp số nè.
Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.

----------


## Luyến

> update: 
> Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
>  - Đường kính 100mm
>  - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
>  - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
>  - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ, điêu khắc vật liệu mền là khỏi suy nghĩ.
> Giá 800k/hộp


cái này có 2 cái đồng bộ ah, trục ra của hộp số là bao nhiêu vậy? thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cái này có 2 cái đồng bộ ah, trục ra của hộp số là bao nhiêu vậy? thanks


dạ trục ra 20mm, mà mới có người lấy rồi ah.

----------


## Luyến

> dạ trục ra 20mm, mà mới có người lấy rồi ah.


Ok chúc bán đắt hàng

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell tháo máy bắng điện Makino, dòng này làm home là siêu chính xác luôn đấy ah, có bánh xe ở đầu nên nhận dc cả lực tác động ngang và dọc, hàng cón mới cáu, giá mì tôm 70k/cái.



Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## zinken2

cặp này ngon quá, hành trình quá đẹp. bác nào đang lắp máy C múc đi thôi

----------


## cnclaivung

bể gạch cặp ray Khanh ơi, sory nha

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bể gạch cặp ray Khanh ơi, sory nha


ok anh, anh nt sớm là em cảm ơn rồi hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update bể gạch còn nhé:
cặp ray NSK LH20, ray bản 20mm, block có cánh, có lỗ taro trên block. Dài 400, hành trình khoảng 300mm, ray trượt còn ok yên tâm. Nặng 4kg, giá 900k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn 1 bộ ray Bosch rexroth 20, gồm mặt bích, đế sắt bắt ray. Giá 1500k
Ray dài 400, hành trình khi bắt mặt bích vào còn 200. Bao sài, hàng chất lượng không lỗi lầm gì hết.

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ ray còn bớt nữa không ? tui lấy , hay là đem qua đổi con động cơ kéo 3000-8000rpm , 0.6-1.1kw của Fanuc đi , rất nhỏ gọn và mạnh mẽ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bộ ray còn bớt nữa không ? tui lấy , hay là đem qua đổi con động cơ kéo 3000-8000rpm , 0.6-1.1kw của Fanuc đi , rất nhỏ gọn và mạnh mẽ.


dạ fix còn 1300k nhé anh. nhìn thích mê luôn, nó xữ lý sắt sao gì mà ko có rỉ sét.

----------

dungtb, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi luôn , về làm cái máy khác , lần này lên C1. à mà em còn mấy cây sắt chêm ray như bộ này không ?

----------


## ppgas

> update: còn 1 bộ ray Bosch rexroth 20, gồm mặt bích, đế sắt bắt ray. Giá 1500k
> Ray dài 400, hành trình khi bắt mặt bích vào còn 200. Bao sài, hàng chất lượng không lỗi lầm gì hết.


Còn cặp ray và bộ đế rời kìa, inbox cho anh luôn Khanh ơi. Thanks.

----------


## hieunguyenkham

1 bộ vậy luôn hay chỉ có 2 thanh ray và 4 con trượt vậy bác?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> chơi luôn , về làm cái máy khác , lần này lên C1. à mà em còn mấy cây sắt chêm ray như bộ này không ?


dạ hiện nay nó có tấm mặt bích, 2 thanh sắt bắt ray, và bộ ray đó anh. Chiều em mang qua nha, học hỏi chọn dao luôn, cháy 3 cây dao rồi  :Frown:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 1 bộ vậy luôn hay chỉ có 2 thanh ray và 4 con trượt vậy bác?


1 bộ như hình đó anh. anh Nam hốt rồi hehe

----------


## truongkiet

bộ ray còn bớt nữa không ? tui lấy , hay là đem qua đổi con động cơ kéo 3000-8000rpm , 0.6-1.1kw của Fanuc đi , rất nhỏ gọn và mạnh mẽ.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4MlsQWZMu
nhường em bộ này đi anh Nam

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update lại hiện nay còn lại vài món như sau:

cặp ray NSK LH20, ray bản 20mm, block có cánh, có lỗ taro trên block. Dài 400, hành trình khoảng 300mm, ray trượt còn ok yên tâm. Nặng 4kg, giá 900k.



công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell tháo máy bắng điện Makino, dòng này làm home là siêu chính xác luôn đấy ah, có bánh xe ở đầu nên nhận dc cả lực tác động ngang và dọc, hàng cón mới cáu, giá mì tôm 70k/cái.



Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.





Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.






Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây



8 cái khớp 8-8, hàng tháo máy đi cùng mấy con vexta pk564, hàng cực kì đẹp. Giá 100k/cái

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán xong. Thanks.

----------


## legiao

> update:
> Bàn T kích thước 500x350, nặng 45kg, bắt xuống bàn bằng 9 con ốc to tướng, mặt trên lán mịn, nhìn kỹ còn nguyên vân mài, chỉ có đổi màu mấy chổ thôi, mặt dưới những chỗ gá  ốc đều lán mịn. Giá 1900k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bàn đá tháo máy cắt dây, loại này cực kì chính xác làm bàn map là khỏi chê, kích thước 600x400. Nặng khoảng 20-25kg, bàn còn nguyên vẹn ko mẻ miếng nào, ai từng mua mấy cây thước đá của em thì vật liệu làm cái bàn này nó giống của cây thước đá vậy, rờ vào lán mịn y chang nhưng màu đen thôi, Giá 1500k.


Mặt bàn T 45 kg còn kg bác khanh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mặt bàn T 45 kg còn kg bác khanh


dạ bàn T bán hết rồi ah.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> update:
> Combo made in Taiwan, ray 20, 4 rãnh bi, visme 25 bước 10, visme đường kính lớn cho lực giữ tốt, đẩy mạnh mặt bích mới chạy, còn quay visme thì êm ru. Ngoại hình ko lỗi lầm gì, visme và ray như mới.
> Tổng dài 820mm, hành trinh 520, rộng 170mm.
> Đã kiểm tra bằng đồng hồ so, kẹp visme chặt, đẩy mặt bích thì nhích 1 vạch, đẩy mạnh thiệt mạnh thì nhích 2 vạch, buôn ra thì trả về vị trí cũ, theo kinh nghiệm dc chia sẽ thì visme này chưa rơ ah, nhích 1 vạch là do lực nén. Giá 3500k.


Đặt hàng bộ combo này nhé ! Nhắn srk VCB để chuyển tiền

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đặt hàng bộ combo này nhé ! Nhắn srk VCB để chuyển tiền


Dạ phải anh ở Biên Hòa gọi em khi nảy không ah? nếu đúng thì em vừa gửi số TK cho anh qua inbox đó ạ.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Ok mới gọi cho em đó

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ok mới gọi cho em đó


Cảm ơn anh đã ghé ủng hộ em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bàn T có rãnh mang cá phía dưới, kích thước 760x210, chỗ dày 2 bên dày 43mm, phần lòng là 25mm, phù hợp làm máy C có bàn X chạy qua lại như kiểu máy của bác máy C của bác Khoac3. Các mặt đều dc mài đẹp, em sợ vệ sinh sạch quá thì mất dầu mỡ bảo quản lại rỉ sét chứ mặt nào cũng lán đẹp. Nặng 32kg, Giá 1200k.

----------


## Nam CNC

anh có nhiều bàn rồi , có chính sách hàng đổi hàng không ? mua nhiều quá hết tiền rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> anh có nhiều bàn rồi , có chính sách hàng đổi hàng không ? mua nhiều quá hết tiền rồi.


Cái bàn này là hợp với bộ ray 20 hôm bữa luôn đó anh, máy 200x400 là đẹp luôn. Đồ thì chưa tính dựng máy nữa nên chắc chỉ bán thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy thì bó cái tay.... nhường đại gia.

----------


## luu

cắt làm 2 : 300x 210 đc không bác, được em lấy. em trả thêm phí cắt. thanks

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

minh quan tam ban t nay. minh k thay anh ban t vui long inbox dc k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cắt làm 2 : 300x 210 đc không bác, được em lấy. em trả thêm phí cắt. thanks


em đem cắt làm đôi dc, phí cắt ngoài tạ uyên 30k. Nếu bác ok thì em cắt thôi.

----------


## truongkiet

cắt gió đá hay sao vậy

----------


## nguyennhungcdtht

e đặt gạch bàn T này nhe,

----------


## luu

> em đem cắt làm đôi dc, phí cắt ngoài tạ uyên 30k. Nếu bác ok thì em cắt thôi.


OK e , cắt thành 2 bàn kích thước tương đôi La 300-310 x210. Giao hàng ở 401 Vinh viên q10, chỗ e Đa giao hàng hôm bữa. Thanks e. Giao buổi tôi nhé e. 0906110011. Long

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em nhận được liên hệ của bác luu trước nên em gd với bác ấy. Bác nguyennhungcdtht thông cảm em nhé, như đã điện thoại khi nào có cái nữa em inbox ngay.

@luu: ngày mai em đi cắt rồi gừi qua anh nhé. Bàn này dài 760, nếu cắt làm đôi là 330mm, anh muốn cắt thế nào chính xác luôn đi anh, họ gá vào rồi đo ra lệch vài mm thôi. Nếu cắt đôi thì 1 nhát xẻ đôi dc 2 cái bàn: khoảng 328mm lệch 1-2mm.
@truongkiet: dạ cắt gió đá nó nóng biến dạng sao anh, bàn này bằng gang nữa cắt gió đá nó chảy thấy ghê lắm. Em cắt bằng cưa vòng chỗ mấy ông thợ cắt phôi ngoài tạ uyên đấy ah.

----------

luu

----------


## luu

> em nhận được liên hệ của bác luu trước nên em gd với bác ấy. Bác nguyennhungcdtht thông cảm em nhé, như đã điện thoại khi nào có cái nữa em inbox ngay.
> 
> @luu: ngày mai em đi cắt rồi gừi qua anh nhé. Bàn này dài 760, nếu cắt làm đôi là 330mm, anh muốn cắt thế nào chính xác luôn đi anh, họ gá vào rồi đo ra lệch vài mm thôi. Nếu cắt đôi thì 1 nhát xẻ đôi dc 2 cái bàn: khoảng 328mm lệch 1-2mm.
> @truongkiet: dạ cắt gió đá nó nóng biến dạng sao anh, bàn này bằng gang nữa cắt gió đá nó chảy thấy ghê lắm. Em cắt bằng cưa vòng chỗ mấy ông thợ cắt phôi ngoài tạ uyên đấy ah.


Thanks e. Chủ yêu La bỏ mây Cải lỗ giữa nhe e. Em cắt sao cũng đc. Cắt xong em gọi a nhé. Sđt a: 0915334400. Số đt kia La của bạn Anh nhân dùm và thanh toán dùm luôn.

----------


## luu

> Thanks e. Chủ yêu La bỏ mây Cải lỗ giữa nhe e. Em cắt sao cũng đc. Cắt xong em gọi a nhé. Sđt a: 0915334400. Số đt kia La của bạn Anh nhân dùm và thanh toán dùm luôn.


Cắt 2 nhát nha em, bỏ lỗ giữa cho Mỹ Thuat. Thanks e Đa giúp đõ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update lại hiện nay còn lại vài món như sau:

cặp ray NSK LH20, ray bản 20mm, block có cánh, có lỗ taro trên block. Dài 400, hành trình khoảng 300mm, ray trượt còn ok yên tâm. Nặng 4kg, giá 900k.



công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell tháo máy bắng điện Makino, dòng này làm home là siêu chính xác luôn đấy ah, có bánh xe ở đầu nên nhận dc cả lực tác động ngang và dọc, hàng cón mới cáu, giá mì tôm 70k/cái.



Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.





Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây

----------


## legiao

> update:
> Bàn T có rãnh mang cá phía dưới, kích thước 760x210, chỗ dày 2 bên dày 43mm, phần lòng là 25mm, phù hợp làm máy C có bàn X chạy qua lại như kiểu máy của bác máy C của bác Khoac3. Các mặt đều dc mài đẹp, em sợ vệ sinh sạch quá thì mất dầu mỡ bảo quản lại rỉ sét chứ mặt nào cũng lán đẹp. Nặng 32kg, Giá 1200k.


Bác khanh có cái nào như hình mang cá ngang to 400mm không bác không cần rảnh T làm đế lấp 2 vai máy H có bác ới dùm tiếng 0975661008

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác khanh có cái nào như hình mang cá ngang to 400mm không bác không cần rảnh T làm đế lấp 2 vai máy H có bác ới dùm tiếng 0975661008


bác ở đâu vậy?

----------


## luu

Up cho chủ thớt rất uy tín. Thanks

----------


## legiao

Ở bà rịa vủng tàu bác ơi

----------


## legiao

Đễ cho 5 cái công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell có pas nha bác khanh.cho stk chuyển xu

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đễ cho 5 cái công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell có pas nha bác khanh.cho stk chuyển xu


phải anh gọi em lấy 9 cái ko anh? tại hôm qua có anh kia gọi báo em lấy 9 cái, nếu ko phải là anh thì để em kiểm tra lại xem còn đủ 5 cái ko nhé.

----------


## hungmtcn

E hôm qua nhắn anh lấy 9 cái đây ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> E hôm qua nhắn anh lấy 9 cái đây ạ


Em ship cho anh rồi nhé,mã bill 298574061, kiểm tra hành trình của gói hàng ở đây nhé http://kerryexpress.com.vn/

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update lại hiện nay còn lại vài món như sau:

công tắc hành trình Micro Switch hãng Yamatake Honeywell tháo máy bắng điện Makino, dòng này làm home là siêu chính xác luôn đấy ah, có bánh xe ở đầu nên nhận dc cả lực tác động ngang và dọc, hàng cón mới cáu, giá mì tôm 70k/cái.



Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.





Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.
Đây là dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco, đây không phải là hộp số bánh răng hành tinh như anh em hay thấy đâu nhé. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.
Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá fixed sát giá 2tr. Món này là mới 100%, đầy đủ giấy tờ kiểm tra luôn nên khỏi lo về chất lượng.





Mới về mấy cây visme NSK toàn bộ phi 12, cấp chính xác C3Z, visme như mới, sáng bóng, hình chụp hơi tối do dính dầu mỡ trên máy. Mấy cây này ngày trước em có về 1 đợt bán cái vèo, chắc nữa năm rồi mới thấy lại.
 - Còn 1 cây dài mã nut NSK 1205FA-C3Z bước 5m, 580mm, hành trình 450mm. Giá 600k/cây

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái vụ rờ le thì bác chủ chém gió nha , micro switch là cái tên sản phẩm chứ không phải độ chính xác tiếp điểm đến micro mét . Người ta dùng cái này làm giới hạn hành trình thôi chứ không có làm home set zero nha.... Cái vụ bánh xe thì xoay tròn dễ tác động chứ tác động ngang mà không có góc vát của cái cữ thì nó gãy luôn chứ mà ngang hay thẳng cũng được.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cái vụ rờ le thì bác chủ chém gió nha , micro switch là cái tên sản phẩm chứ không phải độ chính xác tiếp điểm đến micro mét . Người ta dùng cái này làm giới hạn hành trình thôi chứ không có làm home set zero nha.... Cái vụ bánh xe thì xoay tròn dễ tác động chứ tác động ngang mà không có góc vát của cái cữ thì nó gãy luôn chứ mà ngang hay thẳng cũng được.


Lần trước em mua mấy cái dạng này cho anh Hiệp gắn máy C làm home, ảnh chia sẽ là máy C của anh mà về home là  như chính xác, mà anh biết anh Hiệp thì cũng kỹ tính, không chính xác là ảnh tìm cái khác gắn vào ngay nên em cũng an tâm mà quảng cáo.

Còn về góc vát thì anh nói quá đúng, không có góc vát thì thế nào cũng gãy. Mà em nói nó nhận lực được 2 chiều thôi, cái gì mà dùng không đúng cách nó được sản xuất ra thì không hư đâu nào. Thanks anh nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán xong...

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán xong.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên 1 cái nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, bác gửi giúp cái nối cho mình hé, vừa rồi đã mua thêm được 1 em nên đang tiến hành sự nghiêp diy cần tới em nó  :Big Grin:     thank

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hi, bác gửi giúp cái nối cho mình hé, vừa rồi đã mua thêm được 1 em nên đang tiến hành sự nghiêp diy cần tới em nó     thank


T2 em gửi anh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
dọn ra thêm 1 bộ THK KR33, visme bước 6mm, hành trình 240mm, dài 480mm. Hàng còn rất đẹp, mặt bích sắt, vỏ che buội nhôm. Giá 1000k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hi, bác gửi giúp cái nối cho mình hé, vừa rồi đã mua thêm được 1 em nên đang tiến hành sự nghiêp diy cần tới em nó     thank


Sorry anh, em cất cái khớp nối của anh kỹ quá, tìm hoài ko ra, 2 ngày rồi nó mới lòi ra. E mới inbox xin địa chỉ gửi hàng, em gửi hôm nay nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn vài món fix tất tần tật để lui về ở ẩn nào  :Big Grin: 
update:
dọn ra thêm 1 bộ THK KR33, visme bước 6mm, hành trình 240mm, dài 480mm. Hàng còn rất đẹp, mặt bích sắt, vỏ che buội nhôm. Giá fixed 800k.





update:
Két nước tháo trên máy tiện CNC. Phù hơp làm mát nước giải nhiệt cho spindle 24k. anh em gắn thêm cái quạt mini cùng áp với bớm là ok.Em cũng đang dùng 1 cái loại này cho spindle 2,2kw, ưu điểm là khỏi chừa nước trong cái bồn, cứ nước từ spindle chảy vào đây thì em cho qua bơm lên lại gọn gàn, nước chạy vòng kín nên lúc nào cũng sạch tránh làm nghẹt spindle.

Bao ko xì, móp méo chỗ nào, hàng tuyển kỹ càng. kích thước phủ bì 200x200, Giá fixed bằng giá mua 300k.




Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

2 cây visme japan hiệu Tsubaki, visme phi 25 bước 8, dài tổng 1m6, hành trình max 1450mm. Đầu kẹp lock thì không thò cốt, bắt motor phía đầu tự lựa bên kia, bảo đảm thanh visme bóng đẹp ko rỉ sét chỗ nào, còn nut thì bót, êm, mượt. Anh em xem hình sẽ rõ, Giá 2000k/ 1 cây.

----------


## Nam CNC

KR33 bước 6 , giá 800 phải không ? tui lấy.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> KR33 bước 6 , giá 800 phải không ? tui lấy.


ok chiều em ship nhé  :Big Grin:  cái kr33 này hôm bữa e mua ngoài ông Long 1000k chẵn, giờ ko dùng nữa nên em bán lỗ còn 800k đó đó đại ca. Cái tội ham rồi hố  :Big Grin: 

update: 1 cây visme đã ra đi, còn 1 cây  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

> ok chiều em ship nhé  cái kr33 này hôm bữa e mua ngoài ông Long 1000k chẵn, giờ ko dùng nữa nên em bán lỗ còn 800k đó đó đại ca. Cái tội ham rồi hố 
> 
> update: 1 cây visme đã ra đi, còn 1 cây


Có cây vitme nào 14 hay 16 bước 4 hoặc bước 5 ht 200 cấp chính xác C3 hay C5 cũng đc, ới a.

----------


## cnclaivung

có cây nào 2010 hoặc 2510 HT 250 hoặc 280 càng tốt, inbox Khanh ơi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dạ em ghi nhận ah. update combo kr33 đã xong  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungmtcn

E lấy cái tản nhiệt cho spindle nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> E lấy cái tản nhiệt cho spindle nhé


vâng ah, như đã trao đổi qua đt nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

2 cây visme japan hiệu Tsubaki, visme phi 25 bước 8, dài tổng 1m6, hành trình max 1450mm. 
Đầu kẹp lock thì không thò cốt, bắt motor phía đầu tự lựa bên kia. Anh em xem hình sẽ rõ.
Bảo đảm thanh visme bóng đẹp ko rỉ sét chỗ nào, còn nut thì bót, êm, mượt, visme của Nhật anh em yên tâm xử dụng.
Giá 2000k/ 1 cây. Đã bán 1 cây, còn 1 cây.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán xong. Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bộ ray ngon quá, kết hợp với cây vitme 2005 of em là quá đẹp...mà hết lúa dòi @@

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hehe bộ ray ngon quá, kết hợp với cây vitme 2005 of em là quá đẹp...mà hết lúa dòi @@


xong rồi Hưng ơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: mới lụm 1 hột sắt cuối cùng về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt chỉ phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 10ly, dài 1m1

----------


## iamnot.romeo

1 tấm sắt bắt ray tháo từ trục X mày tiện CNC, kích thước dài 480 rộng 188 dày 30. 2 mặt trên dưới mài lán đẹp, hàng công nghiệp cho máy CNC nên 2 bên có luôn ốc nẹp ray để ép ray sát vào bậc âm xuống. Nặng 20kg, Giá 600k nhé, quá hợp cho trục Z máy nhiều đầu hay máy phay nhôm.

----------


## toanho

> 1 tấm sắt bắt ray tháo từ trục X mày tiện CNC, kích thước dài 480 rộng 188 dày 30. 2 mặt trên dưới mài lán đẹp, hàng công nghiệp cho máy CNC nên 2 bên có luôn ốc nẹp ray để ép ray sát vào bậc âm xuống. Nặng 20kg, Giá 600k nhé, quá hợp cho trục Z máy nhiều đầu hay máy phay nhôm.


anh gạch tấm sắt nhé em

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> anh gạch tấm sắt nhé em


Dạ như đã nc điện thoại nhé anh, em có inbox stk rồi đó.

Hiện nay em đang nhận gạch của bác Luyến cái turret máy tiện. Thêm vài tấm hình và kích thước của turret máy tiện cho mọi người dễ hình dung. 



Cục gạch 400x400, kích thước sơ bộ bên ngoài là 430x250x250, 8 đầu dao. Nếu tháo cái đít bảo vệ phía thì bớt dc 120mm. Kích thước dạng trung ko bé quá ko to quá phù hợp nhiều dự án. Nặng 60kg.

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> anh gạch tấm sắt nhé em


Đã nhận được chuyển khoản của anh Toanho, em ship luôn hôm nay cho anh như đã dt nhé. Thanks anh nhiều.

----------


## toanho

Miếng thép quá đẹp vừa vặn với ray 20 luôn em. Vài hôm nữa gấu đi công tác mơi dám ôm cái ụ Z về. Chơi cái nầy giống thằng nghiện luôn luôn đói thuốc , lúc nào cũng phải giấu giấu , giếm giếm

----------

buithonamk42, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, iamnot.romeo, ppgas

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em chưa có gđ nên thoải mái, nhiều anh cũng có tâm sự như anh Toàn vậy đó. Mua về gấu hỏi mua bao nhiêu toàn nói giá ve chai ko ah, khai thật là bị chém ngay.


update: hiện nay còn
2 cây visme japan hiệu Tsubaki, visme phi 25 bước 8, dài tổng 1m6, hành trình max 1450mm. 
Đầu kẹp lock thì không thò cốt, bắt motor phía đầu tự lựa bên kia. Anh em xem hình sẽ rõ.
Bảo đảm thanh visme bóng đẹp ko rỉ sét chỗ nào, còn nut thì bót, êm, mượt, visme của Nhật anh em yên tâm xử dụng.
Giá 2000k/ 1 cây. Đã bán 1 cây, còn 1 cây.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up chào ngày mới nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn 2 đứa con gái ở trên bị ế. Ai muốn làm thông gia với em, em cảm ơn nhiều  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: visme đã có gạch. còn lại em gái này cho ai làm máy C kim loại nào  :Big Grin: 

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán xong. thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up nào, cuối tuần cận kề anh em shopping đi nào :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update hiện nay còn vài món như sau:

Chống tâm máy tiện dùng thủy lực, có dùng thủy lực hoặc chế lại dùng hơi đều được tùy nhu cầu, phù hợp ai có dự án máy đục gỗ lớn, đục tượng đá, mặt đít có rãnh mang cá như hình. Giá 1500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
bình dầu bơm tay, gạc cần là dầu bơm, hàng đẹp tuyệt vời, anh em đang làm máy cũng nên chú ý đến bơm dầu mỡ cho block và visme để bền máy, tiết kiệm chi phí sữa chữa. Giá 500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bộ 6 cái selenoid thủy lực Nachi, đầy đủ bệ dẫn, ống dẫn ra vào đầy đủ hết, vừa tháo máy. Giá 1500k.

----------


## Luyến

> Bộ 6 cái selenoid thủy lực Nachi, đầy đủ bệ dẫn, ống dẫn ra vào đầy đủ hết, vừa tháo máy. Giá 1500k.


Em đặt gạch bộ này nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em đặt gạch bộ này nhé.


vâng ạh. để em mai em chạy mấy chỗ nữa tìm cái vòng bi cho anh rồi em báo lại nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Ok tìm giúp nhé nó là vong bi bearing roller của hãng NTN mã 1010E kích thứoc ngoài 80 lỗ trong 50 dầy 19 hay là 16 gì đó nhé bác chủ. 

Cập nhật hàng mua của bác chủ tí cho vui ah. Ụ mâm dao máy tiện đã về cùng mấy thứ linh tinh roiif ạ và nó đã đựoc tháo banh xác ra để mod lại một vài chỗ trứoc khi vào sử dụng.

----------


## khangscc

Mấy cái hộp số còn ko khanh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mấy cái hộp số còn ko khanh


mấy cái hộp số 1:20 ko độ rơ làm trục A hả?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại như sau
update:
bình dầu bơm tay, gạc cần là dầu bơm, hàng đẹp tuyệt vời, anh em đang làm máy cũng nên chú ý đến bơm dầu mỡ cho block và visme để bền máy, tiết kiệm chi phí sữa chữa. Giá 500k.




Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.





Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ là khỏi suy nghĩ, không rơ, dễ chế tạo.
Giá 800k/hộp




Chống tâm máy tiện dùng thủy lực, có dùng thủy lực hoặc chế lại dùng hơi đều được tùy nhu cầu, phù hợp ai có dự án máy đục gỗ lớn, đục tượng đá, mặt đít có rãnh mang cá như hình, tổng chiều dài từ đầu côn đến đít thủy lực là khoảng 300mm. Giá 1000k.

----------


## khangscc

> mấy cái hộp số 1:20 ko độ rơ làm trục A hả?


Hộp số 1/10 đó

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hộp số 1/10 đó


dạ cái đó thì em bán rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán xong.

----------


## ppgas

> update:
> cặp visme NSK phi 20 bước 5mm, cấp chính xác C3Z, hành trình 240mm, hàng chất lượng tuyệt vời, làm Z máy nhiều đầu là mê ly luôn ah. Gối đỡ đầy đủ gối đỡ mặt bích, mặt bích có 2 mặt để gá tùy sử dụng. Giá 500k/1cây


Gọi đt thì thuê bao... anh gạch 1 cây nhé Khanh.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Gọi đt thì thuê bao... anh gạch 1 cây nhé Khanh.


em mới mở máy lên, hồi nảy em vệ sinh lại 2 cây visme nên để đt lên cái bàn, chạy lên chạy xuống mới thấy ai làm rớt dt bung nắp pin ra luôn. anh có ở nhà ko, lát em chạy ngang ship luôn cho  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> em mới mở máy lên, hồi nảy em vệ sinh lại 2 cây visme nên để đt lên cái bàn, chạy lên chạy xuống mới thấy ai làm rớt dt bung nắp pin ra luôn. anh có ở nhà ko, lát em chạy ngang ship luôn cho


7:30 anh về đến nhà nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

thanks anh ppgas, một cây visme đã dc ship trong đêm  :Big Grin:  nếu cây visme lọt dc vào cái lỗ đó thì em nghĩ ra cách gắn thêm 1 miếng đệm vào nữa là ngon lành rồi anh.

----------


## ppgas

Gắn không được vì gối đỡ có sẵn không vừa, để ngâm. Nhưng phải nói là hàng tuyển đẹp, chất lượng. Mở ra xem thấy cặp vòng bi chịu lực super precicion. Thanks.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại như sau
update:
bình dầu bơm tay, gạc cần là dầu bơm, hàng đẹp tuyệt vời, anh em đang làm máy cũng nên chú ý đến bơm dầu mỡ cho block và visme để bền máy, tiết kiệm chi phí sữa chữa. Giá 500k.




Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.





Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ là khỏi suy nghĩ, không rơ, dễ chế tạo.
Giá 800k/hộp

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán xong. Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
turret máy tiện mini, phù hợp với máy DIY của anh em. Giá 1000k
Hình ảnh chi tiết bên trong anh em xem để độ chế xem vào link này nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/93...3667#post93667

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có anh nào số đuôi xxxxxxxx951 mới nhắn tin hỏi visme 2005 bên trên, cả 2 cây đều đã ra đi rồi ah. vì 1 vài lý do logic nên đt em đang không nhắn tin trả lời được ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiinicat

Lý do logic... lý do logic là lý do dạng gì hehe? Ngôn ngữ dân kĩ thuật  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Lý do logic... lý do logic là lý do dạng gì hehe? Ngôn ngữ dân kĩ thuật


Lúc đó đt em đang hết tài khoản đó anh  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

1 trong 2 cây Visme mà bác romeo đăng bán em đang giữ , bác nào cần thì alo em , do lấy về thay thế cho combo mang cá nhưng nó ngắn hơn nhiều nên đành để đó , em nhượng lại cho ai cần vẫn giá bác romeo bán nha... Em đã bảo trì và bơm mỡ luôn rồi .

----------


## toanho

Sory post nhầm

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update em còn lại ít đồ như sau:
Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ là khỏi suy nghĩ, không rơ, dễ chế tạo.
Giá 800k/hộp




turret máy tiện mini, phù hợp với máy DIY của anh em. Giá 1000k
Hình ảnh chi tiết bên trong anh em xem để độ chế xem vào link này nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/93...3667#post93667

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up đầu tuần một cái nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng nhé em. Cây vit me đẹp quá chừng. Thanks em trai

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@toanho: thanks anh ủng hộ nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

tranh thủ em còn 1 cây visme như thế ai lấy em nhượng lại , hình như cây của em còn đẹp hơn hohoho , cây này cũng từ chú romeo mà ra.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> tranh thủ em còn 1 cây visme như thế ai lấy em nhượng lại , hình như cây của em còn đẹp hơn hohoho , cây này cũng từ chú romeo mà ra.


Cây này đây ah.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update em còn lại ít đồ như sau:
Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770.



Hộp số Kamo Seiko, không độ rơ, hàng cực đẹp, số lượng 2 hộp.
 - Đường kính 100mm
 - Cốt ra 20mm, có khớp mặt bích 60mm, cốt vào âm 14mm chuẩn servo 400w hoặc step size 86.
 - Kèm 1 miếng nhôm vuông góc bắt hộp số, cắt bỏ phần bắt visme là dc mặt phẳng phay chuẩn 2 bên
 - Loại này thì làm trục A máy gỗ là khỏi suy nghĩ, không rơ, dễ chế tạo.
Giá 800k/hộp




turret máy tiện mini, phù hợp với máy DIY của anh em. Giá 1000k
Hình ảnh chi tiết bên trong anh em xem để độ chế xem vào link này nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/93...3667#post93667





AC spindle motor YASKAWA, tháo từ máy tiện CNC ra công xuất max 3,7KW trong vòng 16 phút, 2,2kw, tốc độ max 8000, amps 33 - 22A
Hàng này mà kéo mấy con thay dao nhanh phay sắt là tuyệt vời luôn. Hàng công nghiệp xác to, giải nhiệt tốt nên chạy thoải mái ko lo bị nóng.
Giá 2500k.




Chân mặt bích

----------


## thuhanoi

Đăng ký xếp gạch con động cơ này nhé
Chờ ib xem them ít hình về cái đế lắp nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ok anh, như tin nhắn, chiều tối em ra nên ko chở về dc, mới cọc thôi, sáng em ra hốt về  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## GORLAK

Có lấy cái cục tủet mini của bác Khanh về tính chế vô cái máy tiện nhưng nó hơi to, nhường lại cho bác nào cần, 900k. Đã test trục xoay turet + pitton khóa mượt mà, bắn hơi vô là quay ào ào nhé, mọi thứ hoạit động trơn tru.

Mượn tạm cái hình bác KHanh.

----------


## ppgas

> ok anh, như tin nhắn, chiều tối em ra nên ko chở về dc, mới cọc thôi, sáng em ra hốt về


Nếu co 2 cái thì hốt về luôn nhé Khanh.

----------


## writewin

hộp số kamo còn ko romi o còn  thì để mình chuyển khoản lấy nhé, cái mo to spin nặng bao kg vậy, bể ghạch chú hòe thì pm mình nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> hộp số kamo còn ko romi o còn  thì để mình chuyển khoản lấy nhé, cái mo to spin nặng bao kg vậy, bể ghạch chú hòe thì pm mình nhé


Hi, hót quá, từ từ để mang về Đà Nẵng đã.
Nó nặng tầm 35Kg đó (nhìn hình đoán mò  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Nam CNC

con động cơ có mặt bích thân là dành cho máy tiện , mặt bích đầu dành cho máy phay ,,, có mấy con lên đến 15000rpm luôn đó anh , cứ hỏi romeo chắc có hết.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## writewin

em thấy có con xanh lá bên cạnh con đen, nhìn con xanh có vẻ mi nhon hơn con đen trâu bò, con đó gắn lên đầu Bt 40 nhai sắt dc ko anh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> hộp số kamo còn ko romi o còn  thì để mình chuyển khoản lấy nhé, cái mo to spin nặng bao kg vậy, bể ghạch chú hòe thì pm mình nhé


Hộp số em còn 2 hộp, đã pm anh rồi đó.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up một sáng cuối tuần nào. Tình hình hàng hóa còn ray vuông góc HSR35 và cái turret máy tiện bác gorlak đăng ké.

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



turret máy tiện mini, phù hợp với máy DIY của anh em. Giá 1000k
Hình ảnh chi tiết bên trong anh em xem để độ chế xem vào link này nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/93...3667#post93667

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Sáng đầu tuần vui vẻ nào  :Big Grin: 
Update: là em kẹt tiền làm dự án mới nên fix cặp ray vuông góc giá vốn là 5tr5, cơ hội tốt nhất cho ai muốn làm máy chuẩn nhé.

----------


## writewin

động cơ spin còn ko em ^^, thấy có con nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh nó nằm bên cạnh con em rao ấy

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> động cơ spin còn ko em ^^, thấy có con nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh nó nằm bên cạnh con em rao ấy


con đó còn đó anh, mà em chưa hỏi giá thế nào nữa, anh quan tâm chút em gửi thông số và giá cho nha.

----------


## Ga con

Cái con màu xanh lá hình như không còn rồi, hôm qua mình có ra xem thử thì thấy còn con Yaskawa thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cái con màu xanh lá hình như không còn rồi, hôm qua mình có ra xem thử thì thấy còn con Yaskawa thôi.
> 
> Thanks.


dạ em mới ra, ko còn rồi, con yaskawa cũng bán cho người khác luôn rồi  :Frown:

----------


## Gàoconcnc

giá 600k là 1 chiếc hay 1 cặp bác ơi?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> giá 600k là 1 chiếc hay 1 cặp bác ơi?


1 cặp như hình nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up một sáng cuối tuần nào. Tình hình hàng hóa còn ray vuông góc HSR35 và cái turret máy tiện bác gorlak đăng ké.

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



turret máy tiện mini, phù hợp với máy DIY của anh em. Giá 1000k
Hình ảnh chi tiết bên trong anh em xem để độ chế xem vào link này nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/93...3667#post93667

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay còn lại

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr cho 44kg ray, chưa tới 150k/kg nhé.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Visme NSK phi 20 bước 4mm cấp chính xác C2.
  - Tổng dài chưa gắn mặt bích màu xanh là 500mm, sau khi gắn mặt bích là 550mm.
  - Hành trình 350mm,
  - Hàng đẹp chất lượng, bóng đẹp ko tì vết.
Giá 1200k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.

----------


## Himd

mình lấy cái bàn T nhé

----------


## Trương Văn Hùng

Xác nhận bán hàng uy tín chu đáo tận tình.........

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Xác nhận bán hàng uy tín chu đáo tận tình.........


Thanks anh, tối nay em ship hàng cho anh ra bến xe nhé, hôm qua bận sinh nhật đứa cháu trong nhà nên ko đem đi gửi dc, hàng dài nên em chỉ chở dc vào ban đêm thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> mình lấy cái bàn T nhé


như anh em mình đã nói trên điện thoại nhé anh. Để em hỏi bên chuyển hàng nhà xe chỗ anh bác Luyến xem nhận hàng ở đâu ngoài HN, nếu thuận tiện cho anh thì gửi nhà xe sẽ tiết kiệm hơn. Còn bàn T thì em đóng hộp gỗ, vận chuyển yên tâm.

----------


## buithonamk42

Cây vít me 20-4 bán chưa bác Khanh, nếu chưa bán em mua nhé

----------


## Himd

như anh em mình đã nói trên điện thoại nhé anh. Để em hỏi bên chuyển hàng nhà xe chỗ anh bác Luyến xem nhận hàng ở đâu ngoài HN, nếu thuận tiện cho anh thì gửi nhà xe sẽ tiết kiệm hơn. Còn bàn T thì em đóng hộp gỗ, vận chuyển yên tâm

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4R87X8OuO

ok.  thứ 2 chuỷen tiền

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cây vít me 20-4 bán chưa bác Khanh, nếu chưa bán em mua nhé


hình như hôm qua bác có nhắn tin em hẻ? em đang có gạch sáng nay qua lấy, có gì thay đổi em gọi bác nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: visme 20 bước 4mm đã xong. thanks anh em ủng hộ.

----------


## Himd

Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/64...#ixzz4RHmemm75

Đã hủy gạch nhé     lý do   không đọc kỹ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: vỡ gạch bàn T bằng đá. hàng còn lại như sau ah.

Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.




Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. 

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.

----------


## Trương Văn Hùng

Đã nhận hàng nhé....

----------


## writewin

anh nhận hộp số rồi nhé khanh

cho anh đặt gạch cái bàn T nhé, mai anh chuyển tiền ứng sang tuần anh chuyển nốt tiền lấy hàng ^^

----------


## hoahong102

bàn T đẹp quá ước áo của em

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã nhận hàng nhé....


thanks anh Hùng nhé. Anh ở xa, hàng đến tay an toàn là em mừng lắm  :Big Grin: 




> anh nhận hộp số rồi nhé khanh
> 
> cho anh đặt gạch cái bàn T nhé, mai anh chuyển tiền ứng sang tuần anh chuyển nốt tiền lấy hàng ^^


ok anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Khớp nối cứng bóp kiểu powerlock. kích thước lỗ 2 đầu là 20-35. dài 60mm, đường kính 67mm. Giá 250k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Up lên cho anh em thấy, còn hộp số, ray vuông góc, khớp nối

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Khớp nối cứng bóp kiểu powerlock. kích thước lỗ 2 đầu là 20-35. dài 60mm, đường kính 67mm. Giá 250k.






update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. 

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.








Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Đầu cắt ER20, hàng này là bên Nhật về chưa sửa dụng, zin 99%, em mua của bác Tuấn Kiều chuyên bán mấy cái đầu dao BT30-40. Đã test runout miệng côn với đồng hồ so chân đá 0.01, kết quả đúng như dự đoán ko nhích vạch nào. Con này trong máy tiện Mazak, được làm ra để cắt kim loại, sắt thép em nó phang vô tư. Em đã tuyển kèm theo 1 cái đồ gá không thể đẹp hơn nữa.

Giá trọn bộ là 2500k, về gắn thêm motor, khớp nối tùy nhu cầu là yên tâm phay kim loại.

Anh em đừng so sánh với mấy cái đầu cắt TQ nhé, cái này là chuyên kim loại, mấy cái spindle TQ thì cắt gỗ thôi, đụng tới sắt thép là 1-2 hôm hư ngay. Ngay cả con đít đỏ 4 bạc đạn mà anh em hay dùng phay nhôm, người quen ráp máy cho khách, về khách phay sắt có 1 ngày là xong cái spindle luôn.




Miệng côn mài bóng lưỡng thế này thì ai mà ko yêu cho được.





Tìm con motor đúng size này là khỏi cần chế cháo gì luôn, cái này là mặt bích chuẩn servo, chắc chắn có motor size này nhé.


Em demo nhét thử con servo 1,2kw vào cho anh em thấy size nó gọn thế nào, nhìn bên ngoài yêu liền.
Con servo này 1,2kw, moment 2,7Nm, 220v, max 7k rpm. Như cái bộ này này tìm con servo 800w-1kw là phay sắt vô tư rồi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

a cho e xin kích thước của đầu er20 này với ạ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Gửi bác cái kích thước cụ thể, kích thước này gần như là máy nào gắn cũng dc, ER 20 thì sài vô tư khỏi lo nghĩ collet, em mua collet độ chính xác 8/1000 :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Gửi bác cái kích thước cụ thể, kích thước này gần như là máy nào gắn cũng dc, ER 20 thì sài vô tư khỏi lo nghĩ collet, em mua collet độ chính xác 8/1000 (100k)


bác cho em hỏi đầu cắt này dùng bạc j tốc độ của nó lên được bao nhiêu ạ ?

----------

storm1192010

----------


## Nam CNC

con này xài 7005C P4 x 2 cái phía đầu và phía sau bạc đạn đũa , theo máy tiện em nó max 6000rpm , theo hãng nó thế còn nhanh hơn không biết , vì nó xài bạc đũa phía sau nên lên cao hơn là khó khăn , nếu thay được đưa về bạc 6xxx thì 10000 trở lên không thành vấn đề nếu em nó được cân bằng động tốt .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> con này xài 7005C P4 x 2 cái phía đầu và phía sau bạc đạn đũa , theo máy tiện em nó max 6000rpm , theo hãng nó thế còn nhanh hơn không biết , vì nó xài bạc đũa phía sau nên lên cao hơn là khó khăn , nếu thay được đưa về bạc 6xxx thì 10000 trở lên không thành vấn đề nếu em nó được cân bằng động tốt .


sao cái gì anh cũng biết hết hay zạ. không biết anh đã từng tháo ra chưa zợ. em nhìn không đoán được chắc anh đã tháo rồi quá.:-)

----------


## trongnghia091

> Khớp nối cứng bóp kiểu powerlock. kích thước lỗ 2 đầu là 20-35. dài 60mm, đường kính 67mm. Giá 250k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 
> ...


cái bàn T này bằng ĐÁ chứ không phải bằng THÉP hả anh nhìn sao như bàn thép vậy

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cái bàn T này bằng ĐÁ chứ không phải bằng THÉP hả anh nhìn sao như bàn thép vậy


Bằng đá nhé, màu nó giống thép thôi, tùy nhu cầu mà dùng, làm máy phay nhôm vẫn tốt, lực siết khi phay nhôm vừa phải ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

Bàn này chỉ mình xài là hợp

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bàn này chỉ mình xài là hợp


hehe em khi nào nhận dc motor thì nhắn tin em biết nha, em gửi Tín Thành cho anh cách đây mấy ngày rồi đó.

----------


## thuhanoi

> hehe em khi nào nhận dc motor thì nhắn tin em biết nha, em gửi Tín Thành cho anh cách đây mấy ngày rồi đó.


Ôh - cám ơn bác, nhận hôm qua rồi, mà gửi TT chi cho đắt vậy, bác thủng túi chưa  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Ôh - cám ơn bác, nhận hôm qua rồi, mà gửi TT chi cho đắt vậy, bác thủng túi chưa


Viettel thì 250k, tín thành thì 285k, mà tín thành sát bên nhà. Hôm đó em bị lười quá, nên bước sang kế bên gửi luôn  :Big Grin: 
Bên trong con đó có Encoder fanuc, nếu bác ko dùng thì tháo ra cẩn thận, gửi em, em bán giúp bác, cũng dc kha khá. Hôm bữa tụi bãi dụ em luộc mà em ko dám :P

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Đầu cắt ER20, hàng này là bên Nhật về chưa sửa dụng, zin 99%, em mua của bác Tuấn Kiều chuyên bán mấy cái đầu dao BT30-40. Đã test runout miệng côn với đồng hồ so chân đá 0.01, kết quả đúng như dự đoán ko nhích vạch nào. Con này trong máy tiện Mazak, được làm ra để cắt kim loại, sắt thép em nó phang vô tư. Em đã tuyển kèm theo 1 cái đồ gá không thể đẹp hơn nữa.

Giá trọn bộ là 2500k, về gắn thêm motor, khớp nối tùy nhu cầu là yên tâm phay kim loại.

Anh em đừng so sánh với mấy cái đầu cắt TQ nhé, cái này là chuyên kim loại, mấy cái spindle TQ thì cắt gỗ thôi, đụng tới sắt thép là 1-2 hôm hư ngay. Ngay cả con đít đỏ 4 bạc đạn mà anh em hay dùng phay nhôm, người quen ráp máy cho khách, về khách phay sắt có 1 ngày là xong cái spindle luôn.




Miệng côn mài bóng lưỡng thế này thì ai mà ko yêu cho được.




http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/...psfuiubyzq.jpg

Tìm con motor đúng size này là khỏi cần chế cháo gì luôn, cái này là mặt bích chuẩn servo, chắc chắn có motor size này nhé.


Em demo nhét thử con servo 1,2kw vào cho anh em thấy size nó gọn thế nào, nhìn bên ngoài yêu liền.
Con servo này 1,2kw, moment 2,7Nm, 220v, max 7k rpm. Như cái bộ này này tìm con servo 800w-1kw là phay sắt vô tư rồi.



Khớp nối cứng bóp kiểu powerlock. kích thước lỗ 2 đầu là 20-35. dài 60mm, đường kính 67mm. Giá 250k.






update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. 

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.








Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.

----------


## cnclaivung

xin lỗi , nhầm lẫn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> xin lỗi , nhầm lẫn


Theo dõi topic của em dữ lắm mới nhấn lầm nè. Thanks anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên cho mọi người thấy nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Đầu cắt ER20, hàng này là bên Nhật về chưa sửa dụng, zin 99%, em mua của bác Tuấn Kiều chuyên bán mấy cái đầu dao BT30-40. Đã test runout miệng côn với đồng hồ so chân đá 0.01, kết quả đúng như dự đoán ko nhích vạch nào. Con này trong máy tiện Mazak, được làm ra để cắt kim loại, sắt thép em nó phang vô tư. Em đã tuyển kèm theo 1 cái đồ gá không thể đẹp hơn nữa.

Giá trọn bộ là 2500k, về gắn thêm motor, khớp nối tùy nhu cầu là yên tâm phay kim loại.

Anh em đừng so sánh với mấy cái đầu cắt TQ nhé, cái này là chuyên kim loại, mấy cái spindle TQ thì cắt gỗ thôi, đụng tới sắt thép là 1-2 hôm hư ngay. Ngay cả con đít đỏ 4 bạc đạn mà anh em hay dùng phay nhôm, người quen ráp máy cho khách, về khách phay sắt có 1 ngày là xong cái spindle luôn.




Miệng côn mài bóng lưỡng thế này thì ai mà ko yêu cho được.




http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/...psfuiubyzq.jpg

Tìm con motor đúng size này là khỏi cần chế cháo gì luôn, cái này là mặt bích chuẩn servo, chắc chắn có motor size này nhé.


Em demo nhét thử con servo 1,2kw vào cho anh em thấy size nó gọn thế nào, nhìn bên ngoài yêu liền.
Con servo này 1,2kw, moment 2,7Nm, 220v, max 7k rpm. Như cái bộ này này tìm con servo 800w-1kw là phay sắt vô tư rồi.



Khớp nối cứng bóp kiểu powerlock. kích thước lỗ 2 đầu là 20-35. dài 60mm, đường kính 67mm. Giá 250k.






update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng. 

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé. 

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.








Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Gối visme BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 5 cái

----------


## Luyến

hàng mới đẹp quá. anh lấy khớp nối 20-35 nhé thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> hàng mới đẹp quá. anh lấy khớp nối 20-35 nhé thanks


ok thanks anh. lát em gửi viettel cho anh.

----------


## Truong2578

> update:
> Gối visme BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
> Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.
> 
> Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 5 cái


Gạch một cái nhá bác chủ.
Có gì alo sau.

----------


## itanium7000

Cho em lấy 02 bộ BSWE20 nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: gối BSWE đã ra đi 3 bộ, còn 2 bộ cuối cùng, anh em nhanh tay nào.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Gạch một cái nhá bác chủ.
> Có gì alo sau.


OK anh, đã nhận dc liên lạc  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cho em lấy 02 bộ BSWE20 nhé.


hehe đã ship nhé bác  :Big Grin: 

update: còn 1 bộ gối duy nhất ae hốt luôn nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Gá dao tiện CNC
Điều chỉnh cao độ 2 dao riêng biệt, khoảng cách 2 dao cách nhau 55mm. 
Hàng tháo máy nguyên zin, dầu mở còn dín tay, lau chùi là bóng đẹp, em để zin.
Cơ cấu mang cá, các bề mặt tiếp xúc, lắp ráp đều mài lán mịn, khi chỉnh cao độ từng dao cho phù hợp thì lock 2 con lục giác phía sau lại là chiến dc rồi.
Có: 
 - 5 bộ gá 2 dao
 - 1 bộ gá dao thẳng và vuông góc.
Giá 900k/bộ.

Tiểu đội xếp hàng chờ các anh rước về chinh chiến.





Bộ gá 1 dao, gá thẳng và vuông góc.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn lại 2 bộ gá 2 dao nhé. thanks anh em ủng hộ.

----------


## vufree

Qua nhanh quá nguy hiểm... kekeke

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Qua nhanh quá nguy hiểm... kekeke


Máy tiện ko anh  :Smile: )))

----------


## vufree

Đang làm máy tiện mà hết tiền mua ụ gá dao rồi.... kkekeke

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đang làm máy tiện mà hết tiền mua ụ gá dao rồi.... kkekeke


Ghi sổ để đó nè anh, dịch vu chăm sóc khách hàng chu đáo No.1  :Big Grin:

----------


## vufree

Không gắn vừa. Bàn T của Anh khoảng cách 2 rãnh là 50mm. nghiên cứu thay dao tự động luôn cho Nó máu... kekek

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Đầu cắt ER20, hàng này là bên Nhật về chưa sửa dụng, zin 99%, em mua của bác Tuấn Kiều chuyên bán mấy cái đầu dao BT30-40. Đã test runout miệng côn với đồng hồ so chân đá 0.01, kết quả đúng như dự đoán ko nhích vạch nào. Con này trong máy tiện Mazak, được làm ra để cắt kim loại, sắt thép em nó phang vô tư. Em đã tuyển kèm theo 1 cái đồ gá không thể đẹp hơn nữa.

Giá trọn bộ là 2500k, về gắn thêm motor, khớp nối tùy nhu cầu là yên tâm phay kim loại.

Anh em đừng so sánh với mấy cái đầu cắt TQ nhé, cái này là chuyên kim loại, mấy cái spindle TQ thì cắt gỗ thôi, đụng tới sắt thép là 1-2 hôm hư ngay. Ngay cả con đít đỏ 4 bạc đạn mà anh em hay dùng phay nhôm, người quen ráp máy cho khách, về khách phay sắt có 1 ngày là xong cái spindle luôn.




Miệng côn mài bóng lưỡng thế này thì ai mà ko yêu cho được.




http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/...psfuiubyzq.jpg

Tìm con motor đúng size này là khỏi cần chế cháo gì luôn, cái này là mặt bích chuẩn servo, chắc chắn có motor size này nhé.


Em demo nhét thử con servo 1,2kw vào cho anh em thấy size nó gọn thế nào, nhìn bên ngoài yêu liền.
Con servo này 1,2kw, moment 2,7Nm, 220v, max 7k rpm. Như cái bộ này này tìm con servo 800w-1kw là phay sắt vô tư rồi.


update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé.

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.








Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Gá dao tiện CNC
Điều chỉnh cao độ 2 dao riêng biệt, khoảng cách 2 dao cách nhau 55mm. 
Hàng tháo máy nguyên zin, dầu mở còn dín tay, lau chùi là bóng đẹp, em để zin.
Cơ cấu mang cá, các bề mặt tiếp xúc, lắp ráp đều mài lán mịn, khi chỉnh cao độ từng dao cho phù hợp thì lock 2 con lục giác phía sau lại là chiến dc rồi.
Có 6 bộ, đã bán 4 bộ, còn lại:
 - 2 bộ gá 2 dao
Giá 900k/bộ.

Tiểu đội xếp hàng chờ các anh rước về chinh chiến.





Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 1 cái

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên để mọi người thấy mà mua sắm nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Miếng gương hồi xưa thiệt xưa, lúc đó thích DIY kính thiên văn phản xạ lắm. Giờ dọn dẹp nhà của bán giá ngày xưa mua, 1 mặt tráng gương, đường kính 270, dày 25mm. Giá 200k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 2 bộ gá dao cuối cùng đã bán xong. Em cảm ơn.

update:
Đầu cắt ER20, hàng này là bên Nhật về chưa sửa dụng, zin 99%, em mua của bác Tuấn Kiều chuyên bán mấy cái đầu dao BT30-40. Đã test runout miệng côn với đồng hồ so chân đá 0.01, kết quả đúng như dự đoán ko nhích vạch nào. Con này trong máy tiện Mazak, được làm ra để cắt kim loại, sắt thép em nó phang vô tư. Em đã tuyển kèm theo 1 cái đồ gá không thể đẹp hơn nữa.

Giá trọn bộ là 2500k, về gắn thêm motor, khớp nối tùy nhu cầu là yên tâm phay kim loại.

Anh em đừng so sánh với mấy cái đầu cắt TQ nhé, cái này là chuyên kim loại, mấy cái spindle TQ thì cắt gỗ thôi, đụng tới sắt thép là 1-2 hôm hư ngay. Ngay cả con đít đỏ 4 bạc đạn mà anh em hay dùng phay nhôm, người quen ráp máy cho khách, về khách phay sắt có 1 ngày là xong cái spindle luôn.




Miệng côn mài bóng lưỡng thế này thì ai mà ko yêu cho được.




http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/...psfuiubyzq.jpg

Tìm con motor đúng size này là khỏi cần chế cháo gì luôn, cái này là mặt bích chuẩn servo, chắc chắn có motor size này nhé.


Em demo nhét thử con servo 1,2kw vào cho anh em thấy size nó gọn thế nào, nhìn bên ngoài yêu liền.
Con servo này 1,2kw, moment 2,7Nm, 220v, max 7k rpm. Như cái bộ này này tìm con servo 800w-1kw là phay sắt vô tư rồi.


update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé.

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.








Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 1 cái

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: đầu cắt ER20 đã xong. thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hộp số RV Reduction Gear, mới 100%, đầy đủ hộp, giấy giờ kiểm tra độ rơ của hãng.

Dòng hộp Reducer cao cấp của hãng Nabtesco. Độ rơ hãng công bố là bé hơn 1 arcmin, 1 arcmin = 0.0166666... độ nhé.

Trong giấy tờ kèm theo thì hộp số đã dc kiểm tra độ rơ max là 0,6 arcmin.
Đường kính 220mm, tỉ số truyền 120 hoặc 121 tùy cách lắp ghép.

Xem thêm thông số nhé anh em:
Giới thiệu về hộp số: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...eries-gearbox/
Mã và hiệu năng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...erformance.php
Lắp ghép và xử dụng: http://www.nabtescomotioncontrol.com...x/examples.php
Giá 3tr, cho anh em làm trục xoay lật mặt.








Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 6tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 1 cái

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán, thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán. Em cảm ơn mọi người ủng hộ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cuối năm em kẹt làm cái dự án máy to, cặp ray vuông góc này cũng nằm trong dự án thứ 2, nhưng cần dồn hết công lực cho dự án thứ nhất nên em fix cặp ray vuông góc bằng giá em mua là 5000k nhé. Hàng tuyệt đẹp, ray bót rột rột.

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá FIX đúng giá mua 5000k.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.

----------


## GORLAK

> update:
> Cuối năm em kẹt làm cái dự án máy to, cặp ray vuông góc này cũng nằm trong dự án thứ 2, nhưng cần dồn hết công lực cho dự án thứ nhất nên em fix cặp ray vuông góc bằng giá em mua là 5000k nhé. Hàng tuyệt đẹp, ray bót rột rột.
> 
> Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá FIX đúng giá mua 5000k.
> update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
>  - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
>  - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
>  - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Thấy nó ám e hoài mà chưa chịu dứt tình ra đi nhể

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Thấy nó ám e hoài mà chưa chịu dứt tình ra đi nhể


Nếu nay mai nó ko dc rước thì theo kế hoạch nó sẽ vào máy tiện cnc sau khi em xong dự án 1. Còn em nó đi phục vụ thì dự án 1 sẽ hoành tráng

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Update: con spindle fanuc đã xử lý xong. Thanks.

Còn lại:

Visme ISSOKU, phi 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 850mm, hành trình 620mm, biên dạng visme là loại mài có rãnh chính giữa, loại rãnh bi này thì visme phải đạt cấp chính xác từ C5 trở lên.
Visme rất đẹp, không lỗi lầm, gối 2 đầu visme là EK EK, có đầy đủ gá, bát eke vuông.
Có luôn mặt bích bắt motor, size chuẩn servo 400W. Giá 1200k.









Visme NSK phi 25 bước 10mm, Tổng dài 1550mm, hành trình 1250mm, loại profile mài có khe chính giữa, y chang loại ngắn bên trên.
2 đầu gắn 2 gối BK20, lock 2 đầu, chứng tỏ cây này chính xác rất cao.
Giá 2500k.






Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn, dạo này em ko dùng ray dưới size 25 nữa. Nặng hơn 6kg 1 chút, 
Giá 1500k, hàng tuyệt đẹp chắc chắn sẽ vừa ý.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up cuối tuần mọi người ủng hộ nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Con máy tiện mini hàng Mỹ. Tổng dài 1100mm, mân cập 120, chống tâm đc khoảng 500-600, nặng 125kg, em chở xe máy về được nên tính là mini nhé, để trên bàn làm việc ok, góc phòng nhỏ ok.
Băng trượt các trục X,Z đều còn êm, ko rơ rạo, rỉ sét, rổ gì, trục chính vẫn còn quay nhẹ nhàng, em mới châm dầu nhớt vào tất cả, trục chính kéo bằng dây đai 3 cấp.
Em này có chạy tự động, tiện ren, mà kiến thức của em về máy tiện kèm quá nên ko biết dụng, hoặc ko biết nó có thiếu món gì nữa ko.
Giá em bán 8500k, mấy anh ráng về chăm chút em nó dùm em cho em nó quay trở lại thời kì phong độ nào. Hiện nay thì về gắn mâm cập nữa là coi như chạy tiện bình thường, muốn chạy ren, tự động thì xem thêm dùm em.

----------


## CNC_HD

Bác có bộ vitme loại này không ,em cần mua số lượng lớn

----------


## CNC_HD

> Bác có bộ vitme loại này không ,em cần mua số lượng lớn



loại 16 bược nhé!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em không có loại này rồi anh CNC_HD.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Cây visme NSK 25 bước 10 dài đã bán. Em cảm ơn. Hiện nay còn lại vài món.

Visme ISSOKU, phi 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 850mm, hành trình 620mm, biên dạng visme là loại mài có rãnh chính giữa, loại rãnh bi này thì visme phải đạt cấp chính xác từ C5 trở lên.
Visme rất đẹp, không lỗi lầm, gối 2 đầu visme là EK EK, có đầy đủ gá, bát eke vuông.
Có luôn mặt bích bắt motor, size chuẩn servo 400W. Giá 1200k.








Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


update:
Con máy tiện mini hàng Mỹ. Tổng dài 1100mm, mân cập 120, chống tâm đc khoảng 500-600, nặng 125kg, em chở xe máy về được nên tính là mini nhé, để trên bàn làm việc ok, góc phòng nhỏ ok.
Băng trượt các trục X,Z đều còn êm, ko rơ rạo, rỉ sét, rổ gì, trục chính vẫn còn quay nhẹ nhàng, em mới châm dầu nhớt vào tất cả, trục chính kéo bằng dây đai 3 cấp.
Em này có chạy tự động, tiện ren, mà kiến thức của em về máy tiện kèm quá nên ko biết dụng, hoặc ko biết nó có thiếu món gì nữa ko.
Giá em bán 8500k, mấy anh ráng về chăm chút em nó dùm em cho em nó quay trở lại thời kì phong độ nào. Hiện nay thì về gắn mâm cập nữa là coi như chạy tiện bình thường, muốn chạy ren, tự động thì xem thêm dùm em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bàn, cảm ơn ủng hộ em.

----------


## tranhung123456

> Cặp eke sắt chuẩn đẹp, nặng 9kg/cái. phay phẳng 2 mặt vuông góc, 2 mặt bên, cạnh trên cùng. Cặp eke được gia công rất tỉ mỉ, phay vát cạnh rất đẹp, nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét chứ ko phải sơn phủ, nhìn vào thấy vân phay rõ ràng. Em để cặp eke lên tấm sắt bãi phẳng, ép lại thì eke sát rạt vuông góc tốt.
> Kích thước có ghi trong hình, tính phủ bì thì là 220x160x120 mm.
> Giá 500k/cặp.


gạch gạch cặp này 
đã chuyển khoản gởi hàng đi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> gạch gạch cặp này 
> đã chuyển khoản gởi hàng đi


Em vừa nhận dc tiền cặp eke. Như đã điện thoại với anh, hàng hóa đã xong xuôi, giờ em chạy ra bến xe Miền Đông gửi hàng. Cảm ơn anh ủng hộ.

----------


## GORLAK

> Em vừa nhận dc tiền cặp eke. Như đã điện thoại với anh, hàng hóa đã xong xuôi, giờ em chạy ra bến xe Miền Đông gửi hàng. Cảm ơn anh ủng hộ.


Sau này đi mà gặp mấy cái ống hộp như bữa thì hú a với nhe, kiếm lại 2 cái như trc. Cặp ke này chậm chân quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gorlak: đang còn 1 hộp nằm ở nhà  :Big Grin: 

@tranhung: anh Hùng ơi em đã gửi hàng xong 2 kiện hàng rồi nhé.

update: Cây visme NSK 25 bước 10 dài đã bán. Em cảm ơn. Hiện nay còn lại vài món.

Visme ISSOKU, phi 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 850mm, hành trình 620mm, biên dạng visme là loại mài có rãnh chính giữa, loại rãnh bi này thì visme phải đạt cấp chính xác từ C5 trở lên.
Visme rất đẹp, không lỗi lầm, gối 2 đầu visme là EK EK, có đầy đủ gá, bát eke vuông.
Có luôn mặt bích bắt motor, size chuẩn servo 400W. Giá 1200k.








Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


update:
Con máy tiện mini hàng Mỹ. Tổng dài 1100mm, mân cập 120, chống tâm đc khoảng 500-600, nặng 125kg, em chở xe máy về được nên tính là mini nhé, để trên bàn làm việc ok, góc phòng nhỏ ok.
Băng trượt các trục X,Z đều còn êm, ko rơ rạo, rỉ sét, rổ gì, trục chính vẫn còn quay nhẹ nhàng, em mới châm dầu nhớt vào tất cả, trục chính kéo bằng dây đai 3 cấp.
Em này có chạy tự động, tiện ren, mà kiến thức của em về máy tiện kèm quá nên ko biết dụng, hoặc ko biết nó có thiếu món gì nữa ko.
Giá em bán 8500k, mấy anh ráng về chăm chút em nó dùm em cho em nó quay trở lại thời kì phong độ nào. Hiện nay thì về gắn mâm cập nữa là coi như chạy tiện bình thường, muốn chạy ren, tự động thì xem thêm dùm em.

----------


## GORLAK

Vậy cái hộp đó kiếm thêm đc 1 cái thì ngon. kakakak

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Vậy cái hộp đó kiếm thêm đc 1 cái thì ngon. kakakak


ok để em tìm thêm 1 cái cho đủ cặp  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## tranhung123456

đã nhận được cặp ke kèm cây vít me 2510 
vây vít me tuyệt vời  đầy đủ gối khỏi độ chế 
thanks iamnot.romeo

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> đã nhận được cặp ke kèm cây vít me 2510 
> vây vít me tuyệt vời  đầy đủ gối khỏi độ chế 
> thanks iamnot.romeo


Em cảm ơn anh ủng hộ. Hàng đến nơi an toàn và anh hài lòng là em vui lắm  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán, em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: máy tiện đã nhận cục gạch to bự từ một anh đẹp trai trên diễn đàn mình  :Big Grin: 
update: máy tiện đã bán xong ah. thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: máy tiện đã bán. em cảm ơn ạ. Hiện nay còn lại ít đồ.

Visme ISSOKU, phi 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 850mm, hành trình 620mm, biên dạng visme là loại mài có rãnh chính giữa, loại rãnh bi này thì visme phải đạt cấp chính xác từ C5 trở lên.
Visme rất đẹp, không lỗi lầm, gối 2 đầu visme là EK EK, có đầy đủ gá, bát eke vuông.
Có luôn mặt bích bắt motor, size chuẩn servo 400W. Giá 1200k.








Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1500k, hàng tuyệt đẹp chắc chắn sẽ vừa ý. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Chúc mọi người 1 ngày vui vẻ. Ủng hộ em nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Hiện nay còn lại ít đồ.

Visme ISSOKU, phi 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 850mm, hành trình 620mm, biên dạng visme là loại mài có rãnh chính giữa, loại rãnh bi này thì visme phải đạt cấp chính xác từ C5 trở lên.
Visme rất đẹp, không lỗi lầm, gối 2 đầu visme là EK EK, có đầy đủ gá, bát eke vuông.
Có luôn mặt bích bắt motor, size chuẩn servo 400W. Giá 1200k.








Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 2000k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1500k, hàng tuyệt đẹp chắc chắn sẽ vừa ý. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con spindle fanuc 1,5-2,2 Kw, tốc độ max 8000v/phút. Em vừa tháo máy phay mini sáng nay.
Thích hợp kéo đầu dao. Con này cùng size với con của a ppgas vì 2 anh em có 1 cái gá spindle thay dao nhanh giống nhau.
Giá 2000k.




Gá thử vào cái gá spindle. Vừa khích cả 4 lỗ ốc và vòng tròn mặt bích motor.

Mượn hình a ppgas sau khi đã gắn vào đầu kéo.

----------


## Luyến

quá ngon bác nào mua đầu bt30 của bác phúc hốt luôn bộ này về là gấu luôn á.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update là con spindle vừa đăng đã có gạch rồi ah. Em cảm ơn.

Em có spindle BT30 thay dao nhanh rồi ah. đầy đủ khớp nối luôn a Luyến. Mấy con này cầm trên tay mới thấy uy lực khủng khiếp, thay dao thì siêu lẹ, đầu BT30 thì 2hand 500-600k 1 củ, ko phải là vấn đề. Quá tuyệt.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: spindle 1k5 đã bán. em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: chào mừng năm mới, khuyến mãi lớn 1 số món để mọi người cũng vui vẻ.

Visme ISSOKU, phi 20mm, bước 10mm, dài 850mm, hành trình 620mm, biên dạng visme là loại mài có rãnh chính giữa, loại rãnh bi này thì visme phải đạt cấp chính xác từ C5 trở lên.
Visme rất đẹp, không lỗi lầm, gối 2 đầu visme là EK EK, có đầy đủ gá, bát eke vuông.
Có luôn mặt bích bắt motor, size chuẩn servo 400W. Giá 1000k.








Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 1500k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng tuyệt đẹp chắc chắn sẽ vừa ý. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: visme 20 bước 10 đã về với anh gamo rồi, thanks anh nhé. Chúc dự án cuối năm của anh thành công mỹ mãn. Hàng chất lượng anh em ủng hộ để em mau mau có vốn làm dự án khủng nào  :Big Grin: 

Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Bàn T bằng đá tháo máy bắn điện CNC, kích thước 700x500 dày 50mm, hàng đẹp ko sứt mẻ gì. Giá 1500k.





Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng tuyệt đẹp chắc chắn sẽ vừa ý. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thanks chú. Lúc nãy vội cho con bú để chú Khanh lặn lội đường xa, áy náy quá  :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hehe, thanks chú. Lúc nãy vội cho con bú để chú Khanh lặn lội đường xa, áy náy quá


hehe tại em cũng qua trễ quá mà, hàng đẹp vừa lòng anh là okie rồi, lần sau máy lên hình em ghé chơi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T đã bán, còn cặp ray vuông góc ai ưng inbox em đi nào.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bình đầu bơm tay mini, kéo cái núm ra là dầu xịt, cái nắp bên hông để châm dầu. Hàng mini nên giá cũng mini 200k cho 1 bình dầu japan tháo máy rất đẹp.




Bộ kẹp thủy lực, thích hợp chế eto, đồ gá nhanh. Hàng này giống loại của bác Hưng đã bán nhưng em chỉ lấy bộ ruột, cái bàn và đồ gá chuyên dụng quá lấy về cũng ko dùng dc. 
Giá em mua rất ve chai nên bán cũng ve chai luôn, nguyên bộ 1 bơm vặn + 4 má xilanh giá 1000k.

Mặt dưới bắt 5 con ốc M10.


Cận cảnh xi lanh đẩy. tất cả còn rất đẹp, ko trầy trụa tróc xi, các mặt mài lán min rất đẹp  :Big Grin: 


Hàng ROEMHELD Germany nhé, cái bơm vặn cũng của Đức.

----------


## hoahong102

tạm gạch cái bộ thủy lực này đến hết ngày , để tính xem nếu ok múc luôn cái bàn đá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bộ kẹp thủy lực đã có gạch của anh Tuấn. thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

ủa gạch đá mà cần chờ kiểm duyệt nhỉ? mình vừa gạch xong

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> ủa gạch đá mà cần chờ kiểm duyệt nhỉ? mình vừa gạch xong


sao em ko thấy gì cả? khi nảy có anh tuần liên hệ lấy bộ thủy lực này rồi anh ơi  :Frown:

----------


## thuhanoi

2 cục gạch nhanh và to tổ bố mình bó tay ròi  :Big Grin: 
Hy vọng trời mưa lớn rơi gạch mình hứng  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## linhdt1121

Gạch cái bình dầu và cái bàn T như hôm rồi nc nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ok bác Linh.

----------


## GORLAK

cái bộ kẹp nhanh vãi chưởng luôn :v

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay em còn lại vài món như sau.

Bẳng điều khiển máy CNC công nghiệp, tháo máy. Tụi Tây nó làm mấy cái bản điều khiển thế này tiện lợi phết. Em mua giá rẻ bán rẻ, ae mua về dùng hoặc nghiên cứu để làm ra control panel thu nhỏ cho mach3, em nghĩ cái này thương mại tốt, máy CNC giờ điều khiển bằng bàn phím chán quá. Giá 600k.






Bọn Tây làm control panel Mach3 nhìn tiện lợi phết, cái panel của em có tất cả chức năng mà em này có. Lúc set dao có handle thì tiết kiệm dc biết bao nhiêu thời gian.


Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng tuyệt đẹp chắc chắn sẽ vừa ý. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Anh Tuấn: Em vừa nhận dc tiền của a Tuấn ở Hà Nội lấy bộ má kẹp thủy lực. Điện thoại em bị vấn đề nên em ko gọi lại báo anh dc. Ngày mai em sẽ ship viettel cho anh nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay em còn lại vài món như sau.

Bẳng điều khiển máy CNC công nghiệp, tháo máy. Tụi Tây nó làm mấy cái bản điều khiển thế này cho mach3 tiện lợi phết. Em mua giá rẻ bán rẻ, ae mua về dùng. Giá 600k.







Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.



Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng còn dùng tốt. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## Luyến

Em nghĩ mãi mà ko hiểu nổi bộ ray chữ thập vuông vức bản 35mm chắc chắn như này mà ko có bác nào hốt nhể ?? Hay là bác iamnot romeo bán đắt ah? Quá đẹp cho con máy chuẩn

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

đẹp thì có đẹp , ngon thì có ngon , nhưng nhìn kết cấu cái khung xy trên máy bố trí như thế nào để xài ray này thì gần như chằng anh em nào DIY được , nên bỏ qua.

----------


## Ga con

@Romeo: mấy cái lỗ ngang chỗ con trượt có xuyên hay lỗ ren không.

Nếu không có chắc chỉ chơi được kiểu thanh răng bánh răng.
E cũng day dứt cặp này, nhưng lại hơi thiếu kích thước, vướng vụ bắt vít me, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gacon: mấy cái lỗ chỗ con trượt là lỗ ren hết đấy ah, ngày xưa cái mặt bích họ phay xong bắt vào mấy cái lỗ này. Họ làm ra để bắt mặt bích gắn visme mà.

Cái tấm gá visme 2 trục xy zin nó cũng đơn giản, họ phay mấy chừa cái rìa ra để bắt vào mấy cái mặt này. Em thấy dễ làm quá nên mới dám mua đó chứ. 

Lúc lấy về đâu nghĩ bán đi, vì ấp ủ sẽ dùng nó làm 1 con máy phay ngang để phay các mặt cần vuông góc. Dùng nó thì đơn giản đi biết bao nhiêu là vấn đề. Mà suy nghĩ mãi, quyết định tập trung hết lực cho con máy phay hành trình 2mx1m. Hiện nay em vẫn chưa đủ tiền để sắm đồ điện cho con máy phay 2mx1m kia. 
Sau này đủ lực em cũng phải tìm 1 cặp thế này về làm cái máy phay ngang theo kế hoạch, dự định là 1 con phay ngang x,y,z chồng lên nhau.

Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Em cứ tưởng mọi người biết loại ray này rồi chứ. ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc luôn.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Luyến

Thấy cặp ray chữ thập vuông vức ngon rễ lắp đặt.. tiếc . Sao iamnot romeo không lắp vào máy của em e cần hành trình dài thì chỉ cần kiếm cặp ray HSR35 nữa nối vào là đựoc kích thước dài.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em cũng đến cách nối ray để dùng cặp này cho máy 1mx2m rồi anh, trục y em có ray HSR30 dài 3m rồi, em dùng 4 block mỗi ray cho trục này.
Cặp này nếu dùng cho trục X thì em cần nối thêm 40cm ray nữa để có hành trình 1m. Mà em chưa tự tin khả năng nối ray của minh. 
Anh em tư vấn xem nối ray dùng ok ko để em đem vào dùng luôn ạ. Để nối ray tốt thì phải gia công thế nào cho chỗ đặt ray đây?

----------


## hung1706

Cần chi nối ray nhỉ? Ray cùng loại HSR30 thì profile như nhau, kiếm cây ray khác dài hơn lắp vào, rút cây ngắn ra là được mà  :Big Grin: . Dư 2 block thì lấy cây ngắn lắp vô là xong hehe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cần chi nối ray nhỉ? Ray cùng loại HSR30 thì profile như nhau, kiếm cây ray khác dài hơn lắp vào, rút cây ngắn ra là được mà . Dư 2 block thì lấy cây ngắn lắp vô là xong hehe


HSR35 Hưng ơi, giờ mua thêm 1 cặp ray dài 1m4 của loại HSR35 cũng phải cỡ 4tr rồi, hiện nay đang có ray cặp HSR35 như mới mà dài 1m2 vẫn chưa đủ hành trình 1m  :Frown:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thì bán cặp đó đi, thêm lúa mua cặp dài  :Big Grin: . Ý em là thay ray cho nhanh va gọn, chứ nối ray thì có khi ko ổn là đi toi block á  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Luyến

Như vậy em có các cặp HSR đồng bộ 750-1000-1200 nghiên cứu kích thứoc khoảng cách con trựot đi. Theo anh ghép ko có vấn đề gì em ghép cặp cặp 750+1000=1,75m thoải mái hành trình 1m còn cặp 1,2m em lấy làm trục Z.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện nay em còn lại vài món như sau.

Bẳng điều khiển máy CNC công nghiệp, tháo máy. Tụi Tây nó làm mấy cái bản điều khiển thế này cho mach3 tiện lợi phết. Em mua giá rẻ bán rẻ, ae mua về dùng. Giá 600k.







Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng còn dùng tốt. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Eto thủy lực Kitagawa MC Power Vise VQX100. Giá 2500k
Hãng Kitagawa chuyên làm dụng cụ gá kẹp chính xác cao cho nghành cơ khí như mâm cặp, trục xoay, eto, đồ gá. Anh em dùng máy tiện là biết độ phổ biến của mâm cập Kitagawa liền.

Eto rất đẹp, em đã vệ sinh, kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng, cách dùng rất đã, không cần dùng nhiều lực như eto vít ren bình thường. 4 mức lực. Em được trải nghiệm cả eto thường lẫn thủy lực, phải công nhận là dùng êto thủy lực xong không muốn dùng cái kiểu truyền thống ngay. Nguồn gốc của em này là theo cái máy phay CNC từ bên ấy về luôn.

Thông số kỹ thuật ngay trên website của hãng, hàng này vẫn đang bán ra thị trường. Điểm lưu ý là con này theo hãng thì kẹp max 100mm, mà em test thì có thể mở rộng lên cỡ 120mm nếu cần thiết, nhưng không khuyến kích, hãng ghi sao thì dùng vậy cho an toàn  :Big Grin: 


Hình ảnh thực tế:


Made in Japan, nhìn thích ghê  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe con eto ngon quá  :Big Grin: . Nó bắt xuống bàn sao vậy anh, anh chụp mặt dưới và cái núm xoay nha.
Có chiến dịch đổi hàng hơm  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

ETO này phải đi theo 1 bộ kẹp có cái mỏm kẹp vào bên hông của nó á . Anh gạch nẻo nhé về chế đồ gá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hehe con eto ngon quá . Nó bắt xuống bàn sao vậy anh, anh chụp mặt dưới và cái núm xoay nha.
> Có chiến dịch đổi hàng hơm


Gá xuống bàn theo kiểu này nè Hưng. mà anh Luyến mới gọi lấy rồi Hưng ơi.





> ETO này phải đi theo 1 bộ kẹp có cái mỏm kẹp vào bên hông của nó á . Anh gạch nẻo nhé về chế đồ gá


như hình đó anh, 4 cái chấu bé bé xung quanh là yên tâm chiến đấu rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> update:
> Eto thủy lực Kitagawa MC Power Vise VQX100. Giá 2500k
> Hãng Kitagawa chuyên làm dụng cụ gá kẹp chính xác cao cho nghành cơ khí như mâm cặp, trục xoay, eto, đồ gá. Anh em dùng máy tiện là biết độ phổ biến của mâm cập Kitagawa liền.
> 
> Eto rất đẹp, em đã vệ sinh, kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng, cách dùng rất đã, không cần dùng nhiều lực như eto vít ren bình thường. 4 mức lực. Em được trải nghiệm cả eto thường lẫn thủy lực, phải công nhận là dùng êto thủy lực xong không muốn dùng cái kiểu truyền thống ngay. Nguồn gốc của em này là theo cái máy phay CNC từ bên ấy về luôn.
> 
> Thông số kỹ thuật ngay trên website của hãng, hàng này vẫn đang bán ra thị trường. Điểm lưu ý là con này theo hãng thì kẹp max 100mm, mà em test thì có thể mở rộng lên cỡ 120mm nếu cần thiết, nhưng không khuyến kích, hãng ghi sao thì dùng vậy cho an toàn 
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy em này nhá

----------


## Luyến

> Mình lấy em này nhá


Em hốt rồi cụ nhá  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em hốt rồi cụ nhá


Hi, đi vi vu vài ly mắt mờ mắt tỏ không thấy  :Big Grin:  mà bác lượm cái nho nhỏ này mần chi

----------


## Luyến

> Hi, đi vi vu vài ly mắt mờ mắt tỏ không thấy  mà bác lượm cái nho nhỏ này mần chi


Em mua về thay cái ETO TQ ah. Hôm trứoc có tí dấm vào lập trình sai máy nó ăn gần hết cái má kẹp phôi  :Wink:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

thơm quá , cái eto rẻ siêu rẻ rồi.


Romeo .... anh đặt hàng 1 cái nếu có nhé.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## thuhanoi

> thơm quá , cái eto rẻ siêu rẻ rồi.
> 
> 
> Romeo .... anh đặt hàng 1 cái nếu có nhé.


Hê hê tui rồi mới đến ông nghen  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

à thì mời anh luôn đó , em thích thì em nhích chứ em có thiếu đâu.... hehehe

Gá đồ để gia công thì lôi cái bàn T ra là xong mà đâu thì em có cỡ 7-8 cái vứt xó cho chó đái chơi.


Nói tới lui thôi nhìn cái eto nhõ cả dãi .... thôi em đợi MTA hay metalex chơi luôn cho oách.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện em còn ít hàng như sau.

Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng còn dùng tốt. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.





2 con step size 86mm, dài 80mm. Hàng này tháo máy in đĩa CD của Mỹ, đi kèm nó là driver của Paker mà em ko lấy, mua cũng lâu rồi. Step 2 phase 8 dây, đang đấu kiểu nối tiếp thành 4 dây. 

Em mua 4 con, 2 con đang ráp trên máy chạy, 2 con đang nằm ngoài. Hàng này chạy tốt, driver nào em thấy cũng hợp. Hiện nay em đang dùng với driver leadshine thấy cũng ổn, anh em yên tâm sài vì em cũng đang sài 2 con này cho trục Y. Hàng chọn kỹ, chất lượng, cốt quay êm, mượt, ko mất lực từ.
Giá 500k/ 2 con.



[IMG]http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah8/iamnotromeo/15844335_1378067192216902_6638273718760073105_o_zp  ***lsl71b.jpg[/IMG]

đây là 2 em đã chinh chiến trên máy của em.

----------


## daomanh_hung

đã hộp bác về cặp ray,bác check coi nhé!

----------


## cnclaivung

Anh lấy 2 côn step

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> đã hộp bác về cặp ray,bác check coi nhé!


ok em vừa coi xong, toàn lên bằng điện thoại nên ko thấy inbox. sorry bác nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Anh lấy 2 côn step


ok anh, còn giữ số tk của em ko anh?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hiện em còn ít hàng như sau.

Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng còn dùng tốt. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp ray THK HSR25 nguyên đai nguyên kiện. Ray 4 rãnh bi chịu tải nặng cả 2 chiều, 4 block có cánh, taro trên block, rail dài 1780. 
Giá 4800k, quá tốt so với cặp hiwin mới như thế này giá 7400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray đã có gạch. Cảm ơn đã ủng hộ em.

Mấy cái eke, ai dùng được việc gì thì dùng, em dọn nhà cuối năm, đồng giá 150k/cái.

Eke vuông góc bắt trục X cánh tay robot, mặt đáy phay phẳng, mặt vuông góc còn lại phay gờ định vị, phay chỗ bắt trục X. Giá 150k.

----------


## anhxco

> update: cặp ray đã có gạch. Cảm ơn đã ủng hộ em.
> 
> Mấy cái eke, ai dùng được việc gì thì dùng, em dọn nhà cuối năm, đồng giá 150k/cái.
> 
> Eke vuông góc bắt trục X cánh tay robot, mặt đáy phay phẳng, mặt vuông góc còn lại phay gờ định vị, phay chỗ bắt trục X. Giá 150k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cho e xin kích thước nhé, tạm gạch, quyết sau khi rõ kích thước nhé bác. thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cho e xin kích thước nhé, tạm gạch, quyết sau khi rõ kích thước nhé bác. thanks


hichic em vừa tính nhảy lên cập nhật là thấy bài đặt gạch của anh, em vừa đăng là anh Ryan ở q3 gọi lấy rồi ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Anhxco:

Em bổ xung kích thước cái eke sắt còn lại:
 - đáy lớn 260x370mm, mặt còn lại 260x230mm.
 - tâm 4 lỗ 12mm của mặt đáy lớn, tạo hành 1 hình vuông 220x340mm.

- 8 lỗ ốc 12mm, 4 lỗ, mỗi lỗ cách nhau 60mm, 2 hàng lỗ cách nhau 100mm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Tiếp tục dọn dẹp, toàn hàng tuyển, mua để dành làm máy cắt nhôm gỗ, mà giờ mua được khung máy lớn rồi nên ko theo dc nữa.

2 khúc sắt hộp cánh tay robot, nặng khoảng 60kg. Giá 1200k/hộp.
 - Kích thước 130x170x1550mm.
 - Có phay chỗ đặt ray size 25, phay chỗ đặt thanh răng. Tất cả đều phay hạ bậc tiện cho việc lắp ghép, ép ray, thanh răng vào rồi siết ốc là ok khỏi suy nghĩ.
 - Thích hợp làm trục X máy gỗ, song mã Y.
 - Bên trên dính dầu mỡ chút, chỗ ray, visme em vừa đánh cước lại chút cho sáng, ae yên tâm không có chỗ nào bị rỉ sét hết.



Mặt đáy sơn phủ 1 lớp như hình.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cu khanh , sắt ống này dày bao nhiêu mm ?

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch hai hộp sắt nhé , mai anh ghé .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cu khanh , sắt ống này dày bao nhiêu mm ?


dạ sắt hộp dày 8mm đó anh. Mặt trên bắt ray thì nó có đắp lên hay sao ấy mà dày hơn nhiều, phần bắt ray và visme đã âm xuống 2mm mà phần ren còn khoảng 14-15mm

@GOHOME: nhận gạch của anh 2 khúc sắt hộp này như đã trao đổi qua điện thoại nhé anh. Mai ghé em thì gọi em biết để em tranh thủ ở nhà.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cục sắt này ngon phết ạ. Em đã lụm một cục về từ rất lâu và chưa làm gì được. Vì nó nặng gần trăm kí ạ. Làm trục X thì quá đầm. :-)

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@minh: hồi nảy anh giao 2 cục eke cho anh Ryan, ảnh nói em làm máy lẹ lẹ để ảnh gửi phay mấy cái mặt nhôm to to kìa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tía hôn , mình hỏi kĩ thuật mình mua , cha kia hớt tay trên trả thù vụ anpha đây mà hehehe , ngộ sẽ báo thù.


à mà cha kia không lấy thì anh lấy một cây nha , về chuẩn bị phương án gantry router cho kim loại

----------

GOHOME, iamnot.romeo

----------


## GOHOME

> tía hôn , mình hỏi kĩ thuật mình mua , cha kia hớt tay trên trả thù vụ anpha đây mà hehehe , ngộ sẽ báo thù.
> 
> 
> à mà cha kia không lấy thì anh lấy một cây nha , về chuẩn bị phương án gantry router cho kim loại


Hehe  làm cái router gổ đóng thùng loa thôi mà , khi nào mua đủ đồ tư vấn cho cái khung .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp ray mới, 2 khúc sắt hộp đã bán. Hiện em còn ít hàng như sau:

Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng còn dùng tốt. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up chào ngày cuối tuần nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

Mới nhận bàn T của chủ thớt gửi, đẹp hơn sự mong chờ, cảm ơn chủ thớt nhiệt tình

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mới nhận bàn T của chủ thớt gửi, đẹp hơn sự mong chờ, cảm ơn chủ thớt nhiệt tình


Cảm ơn anh Linh nhé, sợ anh ko vừa ý thôi, anh vui là em vui rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

Có cặp ray 25 dài khoãng 142cm cho hai ống sắt vừa rồi chưa em .

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## ahdvip

lâu lâu chui vào topic này thấy đc 2 cây sắt cũng bị lượm mất , hic hic.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Có cặp ray 25 dài khoãng 142cm cho hai ống sắt vừa rồi chưa em .


dạ 2 hôm nay em lo chuyển máy về chỗ mới nên chưa tìm cho anh, em ghi sổ rồi, có em gọi anh ngay.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
bộ trượt mang cá, bệ máy mới kinh khủng, visme bước 5mm, đã kiểm tra ko 1 chút rơ rạo gì.
kích thước tổng thể như sau: 400x190x160mm, hành trình tối đa 140mm. Đáy mài lán mịn.
Nặng khoảng 30-40kg. Em mua giá mão nên ko có cân. 
Thích hợp làm bệ x, trục Z, bệ máy mài dao.
Giá mua rẻ bán rẻ 900k. Quá rẻ cho cái bệ thế này, visme chính xác cao, bệ mài, nạo vét cẩn thận  :Big Grin:

----------


## GOHOME

Để cái bệ trên mai anh ghé .

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Để cái bệ trên mai anh ghé .


ok anh, xem như có gạch, mới thấy a gọi mà em dưới nhà chưa kịp nghe.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bộ trượt mang cá đã xong, hiện em còn ít hàng như sau:

Gối visme mitsumi BSWE20 tương đương BK20 mua trong lô hàng thành lý ray, visme của Mitsumi. 
Hàng mới, đầy đủ miếng đệm, ốc vặn visme, miếng đồng đệm ren, nói chung mới 100% còn nguyên seal, đầy đủ phụ kiện, bao bọc kỹ càng. Anh em mua về được cảm giác tự bóc seal hàng mới luôn nhé.

Giá 600k/1 cái, số lượng 6 bộ đã bán 4 còn 2.


Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

Cặp ray THK HSR20, dài 1000mm, 4 rãnh bi. 
Ray còn bót, đẩy con trượt nghe tiếng bi rột rẹt sướng tai.
Ngày xưa tính mua về thay vào cái bệ gang dài 1 mét của em mà giờ cái bệ đi phục vu bên nhà anh Giang rồi nên còn cặp ray 1 mình thanh lý luôn.
Giá 1400k, hàng còn dùng tốt. Mặt trên hơi ố dầu còn rãnh bi thì bao đẹp ko lỗi lầm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán, em cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em có nhận được tin nhắn của một bác số đt cuối là 399. Em xin nhận gạch của bác cái nhôm tản nhiệt nhé. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## hlphuocson

Anh cho em đạt bộ sò vời tản nhiệt nhé.
Anh cho em địa chỉ tối em chạy qua lấy.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Chúc mọi người Năm mới thành công, sức khỏe.
Cặp ray HSR20 dài 1000 đầu năm đã có khách rinh về sử dụng, hiện nay còn cặp ray vuông góc.

Sắp chở về cái khúc sắt hộp tay robot
 - Kích thước 100x200 dày 10mm, dài 2300mm.
 - Mài 2 mặt trên dưới như hình.
 - Khoang lỗ bắt ray size 25, M6 cách nhau 60mm, nếu muốn bắt ray size 20 cũng dc nhưng phải dùng loại ốc M6 inox đầu nhỏ nhét vừa lỗ ray, hoặc tiện lại đầu ốc M6 bình thường. Số lỗ bắt ray chỉ 2m, đoạn còn lại thì bắt ray vô rồi khoang thêm nhé  :Big Grin: 
 - Nặng 130kg.
 - Cục này làm trục X máy plasma 2000x3000m là tuyệt.
Giá 2500k. Hàng chưa về nhà nên ai quan tâm thì cứ liện hệ khi nào hàng về em gửi clip hình chi tiết. Nói chung nhìn hình là hình dung ra em nó thế nào rồi, chỗ bắt ray thì mới tháo ray còn sáng đẹp, sét bột nên đánh cước 1 phát là sáng đẹp mê ly.  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:

Tấm sắt phay phẳng, kích thước 700x180x17mm, 4 cạnh bào phẳng, 2 mặt phay láng, để ít lâu nên như hình nhưng ko ảnh hưởng gì nhiều. Nặng 13kg, giá 400k.


Cycliner hơi, tháo máy spindle BT40 của máy phay CNC, phù hợp với BT 30 - 40. Có 2 công tắc làm cữ hành trình. Giá 1tr2.

----------


## Luyến

Đặt gạch cylinder nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Em gạch cái tấm sắt nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Anh Luyến: như đã trao đổi với anh, đầu cylinder này em vừa mới tháo từ máy CNC trục chính BT40 nên chắc chắn sẽ đủ lực đạp dao BT40 của anh. Nhìn đen vậy là họ sơn chứa ko phải dính dơ, nhìn chung thì tất cả đều còn rất đẹp. Để em đóng gói cẩn thận rồi gửi ra xe. Thanks anh ủng hộ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> update:
> 
> Tấm sắt phay phẳng, kích thước 700x180x17mm, 4 cạnh bào phẳng, 2 mặt phay láng, để ít lâu nên như hình nhưng ko ảnh hưởng gì nhiều. Nặng 13kg, giá 400k.


Khi nào có tấm sắt kích thước 900 x 180 x 20 phay láng như trên thì để cho anh  nhé , làm miếng ốp lưng cho trục X ( bộ combo mua lúc trước )

----------


## sieunhim

đi gặp được hộp nào ngon dài 1m2-1m3 để làm trục X cho máy gỗ được hú giúp nhé khanh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> đi gặp được hộp nào ngon dài 1m2-1m3 để làm trục X cho máy gỗ được hú giúp nhé khanh.


em nhớ rồi, cái này em hay gặp

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Khi nào có tấm sắt kích thước 900 x 180 x 20 phay láng như trên thì để cho anh  nhé , làm miếng ốp lưng cho trục X ( bộ combo mua lúc trước )


tắm sắt 900x180x20 mài phẳng 4 mặt, giá 900k, dc thì em gia công rồi gọi anh lấy. Có 1 bác nữa cũng đang tìm 1 miếng giống anh vừa inbox em :Big Grin: 

như cái tấm này 950x120x20 em mới làm cho máy em, đánh gia của người làm về dùng thì thấy vừa lòng  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Mạnh Tường, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:

Bộ combo rộng 200mm, dài tổng cộng 900, bàn chạy úp ngược, hành trình 400mm, visme 25 bước 5mm. Tháo máy cnc Mazak. Mỗi ray 4 block có cánh bắt vào mặt đế.
Kích thước của cái đế là dài 500, rộng 200, cao 140mm.

Phù hợp làm trục Y cũng như là cái đế máy H hành trình chừng 400x300, 2 cái vai bắt hai bên cái đế có lỗ ốc M8 sẵn.
hoặc làm trục X máy C hành trình 300x400.

Nặng 110kg.
Giá 4000k.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> tắm sắt 900x180x20 mài phẳng 4 mặt, giá 900k, dc thì em gia công rồi gọi anh lấy. Có 1 bác nữa cũng đang tìm 1 miếng giống anh vừa inbox em
> 
> như cái tấm này 950x120x20 em mới làm cho máy em, đánh gia của người làm về dùng thì thấy vừa lòng


Nếu vậy để anh đo lại kích thước chính xác các lỗ để bắt bộ X và vai máy rồi nhờ em gia công luôn nhé !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Nếu vậy để anh đo lại kích thước chính xác các lỗ để bắt bộ X và vai máy rồi nhờ em gia công luôn nhé !


anh cứ đo lại kích thước, nếu tương đối dễ khoang em nhận, còn không em nhận mài tấm, anh gửi chỗ gia công nào lành nghề chút họ chấm khoan nhé. Em sẽ cố gắng hết sức  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Ah hôm nay em mới đo lại cái mặt bích X thì tấm sắt hơi thiếu chiều ngang nên em hủy gạch nha anh Khanh.
Chúc anh đắt hàng nè  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@hung: ok thanks em nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mãi Chờ

Bác nhớ giữ em 1 bộ BSWE20 nhé em chuyển tiền rồi. Lâu lâu nhắc ko bác quên lại bán mất kkk

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác nhớ giữ em 1 bộ BSWE20 nhé em chuyển tiền rồi. Lâu lâu nhắc ko bác quên lại bán mất kkk


vẫn còn nhé bác, đang để ở nhà đây, giờ bác nhắc mới nhớ tới nó, lần trước bác bảo để mua gì rồi gửi luôn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> update:
> 
> Bộ combo kích thước phủ bì 900x200x190, hành trình 400mm, visme 25 bước 5mm. Tháo máy cnc Mazak. Mỗi ray 4 block có cánh bắt vào mặt đế.
> Kích thước của cái đế là 520x200x130.
> 
> Phù hợp làm trục Y máy H hành trình chừng 400x300 hoặc làm trục X máy C hành trình 300x400.
> 
> Nặng 110kg.
> Giá 4000k.


Em bổ xung clip quay combo rõ ràng cho anh em dễ xem.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bộ combo gang HT 400 đã về tay anh vufree, thanks anh.

Khối vuông, phay mài các mặt, kích thước 115x105x105, lỗ tròn bên trong phi 74mm. Đáy là 4 con M10.
Thấy khối đẹp nên tha về, anh em chế cháo này kia hay để làm thước canh máy cũng tạm tạm. 
Anh em nào thích đồ gá spindle đẹp, xịn thì đem cắt dây cái lỗ bên trong lên 80mm là gá dc spindle 2,2kw rồi nhé. Có mặt chuẫn rổi thì gá lên cắt dây lại dễ dàng.
Giá 300k.

----------


## Nam CNC

cục này để cho anh nhá , cấm chuyển nhượng cho người khác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cục này để cho anh nhá , cấm chuyển nhượng cho người khác.


hehe thanks anh. Mai em ship nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Lâu lâu có cặp Roller khá đẹp. Scheeberger một sp đến từ Thụy Sĩ, ray bản 35mm, dài 880mm, lần trước có nghe anh em nói cái G2 ngay mã rail là cấp chính xác.
Mặt trên của ray nó hơi ố dầu mỡ chứ không phải rỉ sét gì. Hai bên rãnh trượt con lăn thì đẹp như hình thứ 2, anh em xem sẽ rõ.
Ray con lăn size 35 thì tải khủng khiếp. Giá thì rất bèo 2tr.

----------


## mactech

Để em bộ này nhé! mai em chuyển khoản

----------


## thaibinhcnc

bác chủ lùng giúp 2 cây hộp 100 dài trên 2m dầy cỡ 8mm hơn hoặc kém tí cũng đc. Phay - taro sẵn (bắt ray hoặc thanh răng). để đập cái mày mài kính.

----------


## mactech

E vừa tra tài liệu hãng thì họ có:G3-standard, G2-accurate,G1-rất acu,G0-cực acu. Nên G2 nd thì nó thành hàng tiêu chuẩn mình dùng là vừa roài!

----------

Luyến

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Để em bộ này nhé! mai em chuyển khoản


dạ cặp ray hôm qua có anh Tuancoi gọi lấy lúc tối luôn rồi ạ.

----------


## mactech

Ok thôi bác ạ, Em cũng nhắn tin bác luôn ko gọi sợ muộn mà vẫn muộn! Cả 2 kênh o đờ đều ko nhận dc trả lời dù vẫn thấy đèn bác xanh. Hoạc giá như bác Tuancoi cũng nhắn lền đây trước em dù 1s thôi em cũng thấy vui vẻ. Theo em như thế diễn đàn mình càng tốt lên được.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cái bơm dầu tay, hãng Showa Nhật Bản. Hàng mới chưa có dấu hiểu sử dụng hay bắt ốc, có dung lượng bình chứa và lượng bơm mỗi lần kéo cần.
Hàng rất đẹp, nhìn rất là thích, hàng này gắn lên máy thì đẹp máy ra luôn đấy ạ, rất dễ sử dụng, sáng sớm tập thể dục vài cái là máy móc trơn tru, chủ máy cũng vui vẻ hơn. Giá 500k.





Gá tạm lên tường  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cái bom em có gạch của bác Tuấn Anh ở HN rồi ạ. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Bộ trượt mang cá, dùng thanh răng của hãng IMADA. kích thước phủ bì là 195x85x45mm. Hành trình dc 80mm.
Hàng của Nhật làm rất tinh xảo, trên tay cảm nhận không thấy rơ rạo gì, ngay cả thanh răng mà vặn cái núm thuẫn nghịch vẫn không thấy rơ, vặn tới đâu trượt tới đó, rất mượt.
Mấy anh chụp hành macro hay mua của em cái này để chế cái bàn tịnh tiến.

Giá 300k.

----------


## MinhPT

> update:
> Bộ trượt mang cá, dùng thanh răng của hãng IMADA. kích thước phủ bì là 195x85x45mm. Hành trình dc 80mm.
> Hàng của Nhật làm rất tinh xảo, trên tay cảm nhận không thấy rơ rạo gì, ngay cả thanh răng mà vặn cái núm thuẫn nghịch vẫn không thấy rơ, vặn tới đâu trượt tới đó, rất mượt.
> Mấy anh chụp hành macro hay mua của em cái này để chế cái bàn tịnh tiến.
> 
> Giá 300k.


Bác ơi, cái mang cá này = thép hay nhôm ạ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mang cá nhôm được anot, thanh răng bên trong bằng thép.

----------


## Xuan Gio

Gach em nay nha bac. Mai lay  :Smile: 



> Mang cá nhôm được anot, thanh răng bên trong bằng thép.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@xuan gio: ok nhé bác.

----------


## Xuan Gio

> @xuan gio: ok nhé bác.


Da PM zalo cho bac.

----------


## CQV

> Con spindle fanuc 1,5-2,2 Kw, tốc độ max 8000v/phút. Em vừa tháo máy phay mini sáng nay.
> Thích hợp kéo đầu dao. Con này cùng size với con của a ppgas vì 2 anh em có 1 cái gá spindle thay dao nhanh giống nhau.
> Giá 2000k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gá thử vào cái gá spindle. Vừa khích cả 4 lỗ ốc và vòng tròn mặt bích motor.
> 
> Mượn hình a ppgas sau khi đã gắn vào đầu kéo.



anh cho em hỏi còn cái spindle nào thành bộ như thế này ko ? em có cái đầu BT 30 giống vậy, đang kiếm nốt con AC spindle như này ,nếu có anh inbox cho e nhé , thank a

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@QCV: ok để em note lại nhé.

----------

CQV

----------


## BKH

Bác nào còn bộ (hoặc 1 phần) nào như thế này bán e với nha.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Totdo

Cho hỏi động cơ fanuc pully đang dùng cỡ dây đai bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ
Thanks

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Luyến

> Bác nào còn bộ (hoặc 1 phần) nào như thế này bán e với nha.


Bác cần bộ động cơ như vậy về chạy hàng gì?

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## hung1706

> Bác nào còn bộ (hoặc 1 phần) nào như thế này bán e với nha.


Hehe chời ơi mời bác tham gia chơi xếp hình với em nè  :Big Grin: . http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/98...a-moi-an-Tet-D

Thấy bộ trượt mini xinh xắn tính làm đồ gá gắn camera soi dao mà chậm chân roài  :Smile: )))

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cho hỏi động cơ fanuc pully đang dùng cỡ dây đai bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ
> Thanks


dạ cái đó em ko rành nửa, chuyển nhượng lai anh ppgas rồi, ảnh cũng tháo cái puly ra dùng khớp nối mền 2 lò xo rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bộ trượt mini đã giao chiều nay.

Có 2 cặp trượt loại dẫn hướng của khuôn đột. Hàng Nhật mài rất chính xác ở phần trượt, và bề mặt gá của 4 cái đế gang. Kích thước 70mmx50mm cao 120mm, hành trình dc 50mm.
Cặp này thích hợp cho ai làm eto, đồ gá kẹp phôi nhanh, làm dẫn hướng đột, ép.

Giá 300k/ 2 cái.

----------


## Tuấn

> update: bộ trượt mini đã giao chiều nay.
> 
> Có 2 cặp trượt loại dẫn hướng của khuôn đột. Hàng Nhật mài rất chính xác ở phần trượt, và bề mặt gá của 4 cái đế gang. Kích thước 70mmx50mm cao 120mm, hành trình dc 50mm.
> Cặp này thích hợp cho ai làm eto, đồ gá kẹp phôi nhanh, làm dẫn hướng đột, ép.
> 
> Giá 300k/ 2 cái.


Em lấy 4 cái này bác nhé. Inobox em tk VCB, thanks bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em lấy 4 cái này bác nhé. Inobox em tk VCB, thanks bác


Em ghi hơi nhầm, em có 1 cặp như hình nhé anh. để em inbox số tài khoản.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Bộ kẹp kéo tay, kéo thẳng lên là nó lock ép luôn, kéo về thì nó nhã ra. Cái này chế eto gá nhanh thì tuyệt vời.
Ưu điểm là có 2 cây ti tròn và bạc trượt bằng đồng nên má động tịnh tiến khá mượt và chính xác, độ rộng nhiều thích hợp lắt đặt đồ gá đúng biên dạng.
Nặng 14kg, kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt 370x280x100.
Giá 400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cặp eke gang có độ vuông góc thuộc loại siêu phẩm, tháo máy cắt dây.
Eke gang 2 mặt vuông góc dc mài rồi nạo lại bằng tay.
Kích thước phủ bì 100x100x190. 1 mặt là lỗ bắt ốc 10mm từ trên xuống, 1 mặt thì là lỗ ốc taro M10.
Giá 800k/cặp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hộp điều khiển máy phay CNC Enshu. Đầy đủ tính năng điều khiển.
Mach3 chỉ cần 1 card mở rộng LPT và 1 BOB nữa như bác maycncmini có bài giới thiệu. Anh em nào có máy rồi nghiên cứu thêm để câu các input vào mach3 đúng nút là dùng.
Máy cnc công nghiệp nào cũng có bản điều khiển thế này nên chắc chắn việc thuận tiện khi sử dụng nó là điều ko phủ nhận dc.
Bên trong họ chỉ các từ ngoài jack, dây điện dc đấu nối cẩn thận và còn nguyên, tất cả linh kiện của hộp đều rất mới và không có sứt mẽ gì.
Giá 1500k.

----------


## dauhaoquang

Em nghiên cứu. Có gì em alo bác

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp eke em đã có gạch, vài hôm lại tháo tiếp một máy giống như vậy, ai còn nhu cầu thì inbox để em biết nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: tủ điều khiển CNC đã xong. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## sieunhim

đi bãi nhớ để ý cái hộp trục x máy gỗ giúp nhé khanh, + cây vitme 20b10 ht hơn 1000 nhé, tks

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: em còn lại tí tẹo đồ  :Big Grin: 

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

update: Bộ kẹp kéo tay, kéo thẳng lên là nó lock ép luôn, kéo về thì nó nhã ra. Cái này chế eto gá nhanh thì tuyệt vời.
Ưu điểm là có 2 cây ti tròn và bạc trượt bằng đồng nên má động tịnh tiến khá mượt và chính xác, độ rộng nhiều thích hợp lắt đặt đồ gá đúng biên dạng.
Nặng 14kg, kích thước phủ bì các chiều lần lượt 370x280x100.
Giá 400k.

----------


## Tuancoi

Đã nhận đc hàng của bác Khanh. Bác khanh đóng hàng rất chuyện nghiệp, rất kỹ lưỡng . Thank bác.!

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Đã nhận đc hàng của bác Khanh. Bác khanh đóng hàng rất chuyện nghiệp, rất kỹ lưỡng . Thank bác.!


thanks anh, chúc dự án thành công mỹ mãn, lúa về nhiều để mau vào em chơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cái kẹp nhanh kéo tay đã có gạch. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: em còn lại tí tẹo đồ  :Big Grin: 

Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
 - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
 - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
 - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.


Xung 4 mặt xung quanh mỗi cái block đều có 5 lỗ taro M8 như thế này nhé. Ray vuông góc nào cũng có ốc lục giác xung quanh các mặt của block để bắt mặt bích gá nut visme, và tất cả các mặt này cũng dc mài vuông góc với ray.
Đính kèm 30297

update thêm cái video cho ae thấy nó rõ ràng hơn. Anh em đi mua ray cứ lựa ray chạy có âm thanh này là ngon lành, THK SHS với loại NSK LH mà có đệm nhựa giữa bi thì ko nghe được tiếng này đâu. Ray tháo máy cắt dây, bắn điện thì thường còn rất tốt.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## BKH

Bộ này có tháo rời ra được không bác

----------


## GORLAK

> update: em còn lại tí tẹo đồ 
> 
> Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
> update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
>  - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
>  - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
>  - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.
> 
> 
> ...


E phải đăng là: "cặp ray này nó ám e ko chịu có chồng mới" là có ng hốt liền ah... =)) Thấy rao hoài mà ko ai rước =))

----------


## Gamo

Kiều nữ đang chờ đại da  :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bảo kiếm thì phải có anh hùng  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bộ này có tháo rời ra được không bác


dạ không tháo dc nha anh.

----------


## Gamo

> Bảo kiếm thì phải có anh hùng


Hehe, ko có anh hùng thì tặng tiểu nhân đi :x :x :x

----------


## CNC FANUC

> E phải đăng là: "cặp ray này nó ám e ko chịu có chồng mới" là có ng hốt liền ah... =)) Thấy rao hoài mà ko ai rước =))


Bữa trươcs em tinhs hốt để nghịch con wire-cut mà cái soft hf bị hư đang tinhs mua hl mới thử xem , đang mua control

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@cty688: anh cty68 có online thì gọi lại giúp em, em gọi anh mà ko bắt máy 2 lần, ngày hôm sau thì tài khoản ko liên lạc dc. Cần trao đổi anh vụ ship ấy mà.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Em gom mấy cái đôn bàn T của con howa về. Nặng 70kg. Giá tới nhà lấy là 1100k, giao hàng tận nhà trong nội thành SG là 1200k ạ.

----------


## CQV

> update:
> Em gom mấy cái đôn bàn T của con howa về. Nặng 70kg. Giá tới nhà lấy là 1100k, giao hàng tận nhà trong nội thành SG là 1200k ạ.


bác cho e xin cái kích thước tham khảo cái ? thank bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@CQV: dạ mặt trên 700x200, mặt dưới 650x280, cao 190, còn 1 cái duy nhất  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Giờ toàn ở xưởng để lo cho cái máy nên chẳng đi bãi nữa. Hôm qua đi mua cái bàn sắt về làm đồ, thấy 4 cái bánh xe gang đúc rất đẹp, cứng chắc. 
Giá 600K cho nguyên bộ 4 cái, 2 cái bánh xoay tròn dc để lái, 2 cái ko xoay. Cốt bánh xe khoảng 14mm hoặc hơn, em nhấm chừng thôi.

----------


## dobinh1961

> update: em còn lại tí tẹo đồ 
> 
> Cặp ray HSR35, dạng ray chữ thập bao chuẩn vuông, tháo máy bắn điện Makino, ray máy bắng điện thì thôi như mới vậy, toàn bộ dính dầu nhớt là chủ yếu, 1 vài đoạn ngắng ố ố mặt trên ko ảnh hưởng nhé, em ko muốn lau dầu mỡ zin nên để nguyên chụp hình luôn. Nặng 44kg cứng ngắt luôn, làm máy C, máy H, máy tiện gì cũng dễ dàng, chơi ray này đầm máy, đặc biệt là máy tiện thì loại này là quá tốt. Giá 5tr.
> update tí thông tin quan trọng mà em quên ghi:
>  - chiều dài ray lần lượt là 750mm và 1000mm.
>  - 2 block sát nhau dài 330mm.
>  - hành trình lần lượt là 420x770mm.
> 
> 
> ...


giá tốt quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@dobinh: thanks anh nhé.

update: cặp bánh xe đã có gạch của anh Tuấn ở ĐN, kinh phí cho dự án máy phay giường càng ngày càng phìn to ra mà túi tiền thì cạng kiệt, nên dọn nhà ra linh tinh nữa, chắc lần này là lần cuối dọn nhà rồi  :Big Grin: 

Cặp chân dài đẹp mê li. cao 480mm, phay phẳng 2 mặt. Giá rất ve chai 500k/2 cái.




Alpha step 66AC, hàng này tháo máy tự động của Nhật, máy như mới nên con step đi kèm cũng như mới vậy. Giá 500k



Hộp số kamiseiki không độ rơ huyền thoại cho anh em làm trục A máy gỗ. Tỉ lệ 1/20, đường kính 100mm, loại này hiện nay tuyệt chủng tạm thời rồi nhé, ngày xưa em bán cả chục cái, giữ lại 1 cái, nay cho em nó ra đi thôi. Giá 800k

----------


## mactech

Như alo em lấy 2 chái chân nhé!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Như alo em lấy 2 chái chân nhé!


thanks anh ủng hộ, stk em là Võ Công Khanh, 0251002705622, ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Bình Tây. Ship thế nào đây anh, viettel hay nhà xe.

----------


## mactech

Bác gửi Vịt chậm cho mình theo dc: Phạm Minh Thành, số nhà 42, ngõ 230/31 Định Công Thượng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội. Cám ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đầu thay dao nhanh NT KH-16, có luôn collet và mũi khoan 8mm. Giá 500k.

----------


## thuhanoi

> @dobinh: thanks anh nhé.
> 
> update: cặp bánh xe đã có gạch của anh Tuấn ở ĐN, kinh phí cho dự án máy phay giường càng ngày càng phìn to ra mà túi tiền thì cạng kiệt, nên dọn nhà ra linh tinh nữa, chắc lần này là lần cuối dọn nhà rồi 
> 
> Cặp chân dài đẹp mê li. cao 480mm, phay phẳng 2 mặt. Giá rất ve chai 500k/2 cái.


Bán cho mình cặp chân nhé. Thanks

----------


## maxx.side

Khuyến mãi cho anh Thuhanoi con Dán chết như trong hình luôn nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

cán kẹp dao phi bao nhiêu ? 14 thì báo anh nhá.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Khuyến mãi cho anh Thuhanoi con Dán chết như trong hình luôn nhé


Hì soi kỹ ghê  :Big Grin: 
À sao mình không thấy mấy bài trên nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dạo này em mê con máy phay quá nên bỏ bê vụ đi bãi nên quên vào topic cập nhật cho anh các anh, em xin lỗi nhé.
@thuhanoi: em bán căp này hôm bữa luôn rồi ạ.
@namcnc: nó kẹp dao 8mm đó anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
dọn đồ nhà bán lấy tiền nâng cấp alpha cho máy phay.

Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. Ray được tuyển chọn hàng cực phẩm, bộ khung cũng đẹp mê ly.
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Ray HSR35 hàng tuyển chọn cực phẩm, ray có taro trên block. ray dài 1200mm.
Giá 7000k gồm bệ máy và ray.

----------


## mylove299

ngon mà không có lúa  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> ngon mà không có lúa


sắp đầu tháng, lúa về liền mà anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## 9Sight

Có nhõn 1 cái thế hả anh.
Cần 2 cái có không thế

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Có nhõn 1 cái thế hả anh.
> Cần 2 cái có không thế


2 cái thì em có 1 cặp hình L như vậy dài 900, mài 2 mặt vuông góc. em sẽ up hình sau.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:

Alpha step 66AC, hàng này tháo máy tự động của Nhật, máy như mới nên con step đi kèm cũng như mới vậy. Giá 500k



Đầu thay dao nhanh NT KH-16, có luôn collet và mũi khoan 8mm, collet và nut NT này ai đang cần thì lấy 1 bộ về lấy nut và collet cũng đủ tiền rồi. Giá 400k.




update:
dọn đồ nhà bán lấy tiền nâng cấp alpha cho máy phay.

Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. Ray được tuyển chọn hàng cực phẩm, bộ khung cũng đẹp mê ly.
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Ray HSR35 hàng tuyển chọn cực phẩm, ray có taro trên block. ray dài 1200mm.
Giá 7000k gồm bệ máy và ray.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.
tấm dài 1200mm - giá 1000k.
tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.

Trong hình là tấm dài 1200mm:



ví dụ: cái trục Z này của Minhcdt là sản phẩm làm ra từ em nó, Em và Minh đã canh chỉnh độ chính xác 2 ray đat sai số 2 ray 1% trên tổng chiều dài của ray là 600mm. 2 anh em ngồi canh chỉnh chỉ trong khoảng 1/2 giờ là xong vì tất cả các mặt đều được mài chuẩn hết. Dụng cụ là 1 đồng hồ so chân đá 1% và chấn hít từ. Kể từ ngày tìm hiểu hơn về ngành cơ khí em ko thích nói xuông, cái gì cũng phải có số liệu đo đạc cụ thể mới tin tưởng được. Bán hàng anh em mua về hên xui em ko làm nữa. Đang còn 1 tấm lẽ dài 500mm, do em cắt ra, anh em nào cần thì lấy về làm Z.

----------


## Himd

Đang còn 1 tấm lẽ dài 500mm  


cho minh lấy cái nay nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

tấm sắt ngon quá....... em đã mua trước để ở nhà rồi , ai ham hố mua để dành đi , hàng này không sợ lỗ giá chỉ có lời thôi.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Trình độ gà mờ của em trước đó đã canh 2 cây ray 1m2 vừa khoan vừa taro ốc ray ốc công này nọ thì hết 2 ngày mới lắp và so xong. Tính ra một ngày làm được một cây ray. 
Nay có tấm sắt này em chỉ mất có 0.5 giờ. Sản phẩm này thiệt lợi hại. Từ nay em tin dùng nó ạ. ( nghe giống giống quảng cáo trên tivi quá) :-D. 
Nói chứ có bán thì chừa ít lại nha anh. Mốt em còn ké nữa ạ. :-D

Anh em nào mua muốn cắt nhỏ thì nhờ ảnh cắt hộ. Giá cắt khá mềm như chuối ạ.:-D 
Quảng cáo đã xong. Chương trình xin tạm ngưng giây lát.:-D

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@himd: tấm dài 500mm đã xong rồi ạ. có gì gom 2 người lại lấy tấm 1200 cắt ra đi anh, em cắt dùm. Cắt bằng cưa vòng, không dùng nhiệt nên ko sợ biến dạng.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Định mua mà hết lúa. Tiếc thật

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> anh Khanh cho hẹn qua tháng lấy được ko. Bữa giờ mua tùm lum hết cả tiền. Nếu được thì để lại e tấm 1200 nhé.


ok hẹn cho anh qua tháng nhé.
update: tấm 1200 chỉ còn 1 tấm thôi nhé. còn lại 1650 và 2000mm.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> ok hẹn cho anh qua tháng nhé.
> update: tấm 1200 chỉ còn 1 tấm thôi nhé. còn lại 1650 và 2000mm.


Ok. Vậy cất riêng tấm 1200 cho e nhé. hehe. Thanks a

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## winstarvn

> Trình độ gà mờ của em trước đó đã canh 2 cây ray 1m2 vừa khoan vừa taro ốc ray ốc công này nọ thì hết 2 ngày mới lắp và so xong. Tính ra một ngày làm được một cây ray. 
> Nay có tấm sắt này em chỉ mất có 0.5 giờ. Sản phẩm này thiệt lợi hại. Từ nay em tin dùng nó ạ. ( nghe giống giống quảng cáo trên tivi quá) :-D. 
> Nói chứ có bán thì chừa ít lại nha anh. Mốt em còn ké nữa ạ. :-D
> 
> Anh em nào mua muốn cắt nhỏ thì nhờ ảnh cắt hộ. Giá cắt khá mềm như chuối ạ.:-D 
> Quảng cáo đã xong. Chương trình xin tạm ngưng giây lát.:-D


đù 2 ku này tung hứng ghê quá, tiếc là hết lúa không cũng làm 1 cây dự phòng hehe

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## Gamo

Ko có nhu cầu mà nghe quảng cáo cũng ghiền

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> đù 2 ku này tung hứng ghê quá, tiếc là hết lúa không cũng làm 1 cây dự phòng hehe


Minh nó qua anh Nam tìm mua cái Z, anh Nam chỉ qua em, kêu thằng Khanh cắt tấm ngắn rồi dựng cho lẹ. Bữa đó lắp xong 2 anh em nhìn khoái chí cười hoài  :Big Grin:  Lắp xong nhìn như ironman  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> đù 2 ku này tung hứng ghê quá, tiếc là hết lúa không cũng làm 1 cây dự phòng hehe


Không có lúa thì em cho mượn mua này.hehe. Mai mốt gặt xong gửi em cũng được. Hehe
Dạ e xin thông báo ạ là anh em nào có lúa mà chưa gặt được thì báo em ạ. Em liên hệ anh winstar là sẽ có lúa dự phòng chờ ngày các anh gặt ạ.:-D

----------


## mylove299

đã liên hệ gạch tấm 1200mm

----------


## winstarvn

> Không có lúa thì em cho mượn mua này.hehe. Mai mốt gặt xong gửi em cũng được. Hehe
> Dạ e xin thông báo ạ là anh em nào có lúa mà chưa gặt được thì báo em ạ. Em liên hệ anh winstar là sẽ có lúa dự phòng chờ ngày các anh gặt ạ.:-D


đang canh me xem ku Khanh có cần phụ gì không chạy qua kiếm 1 tấm rẻ rẻ cũng được hehe

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## CNC abc

Em mua nửa tấm 1650 đc k bác?
Nếu không thì em gạch nửa tấm, có bác nào cần nửa tấm nữa thì cùng cưa vậy.

----------


## ktshung

Em tạm gạch tấm 2m và 1,2m nhé, chút em đo ray xong báo bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy đồ ngon ngứa ngáy mà thôi cố nín vậy  :Big Grin:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## CNC abc

> Em mua nửa tấm 1650 đc k bác?
> Nếu không thì em gạch nửa tấm, có bác nào cần nửa tấm nữa thì cùng cưa vậy.


Em chính thức đặt gạch tấm 1650 nếu bác chủ đồng ý bán 1 nửa thì em lấy 1 nửa, còn không em trả tiền cả và gửi nhờ bác chủ bán dùm cho ng khác. 
Bác cho em hỏi bác ở SG hay HN vậy. 
Sorry, em mới tham gia diễn đàn nên chưa biết hết các bác.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em chính thức đặt gạch tấm 1650 nếu bác chủ đồng ý bán 1 nửa thì em lấy 1 nửa, còn không em trả tiền cả và gửi nhờ bác chủ bán dùm cho ng khác. 
> Bác cho em hỏi bác ở SG hay HN vậy. 
> Sorry, em mới tham gia diễn đàn nên chưa biết hết các bác.


Em ở SG đó bác. Em bán nguyên tấm, có gì em bán hộ nữa tấm.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> đang canh me xem ku Khanh có cần phụ gì không chạy qua kiếm 1 tấm rẻ rẻ cũng được hehe


Cần dùng thì anh cứ alo, chuyện nhỏ xíu à  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em tạm gạch tấm 2m và 1,2m nhé, chút em đo ray xong báo bác


ok bác nhé.

Em update: là giờ chỉ còn loai dài 1650 và 2000 thôi nhé. dài 1200 đã hết.

----------


## Nam CNC

Mình nói thật chứ không quảng cáo , tấm này cho anh em DIY là tuyệt vời , đủ lổ cho ray 20 , thích 15 thì khoan lại cũng được , lệch 20mm cho toàn bộ ok, ngon ở chổ là đã gia công chuẩn các mặt, taro đầy đủ , nơi bắt ray nó mài , mặt sau nó mài , còn nhuộm đen chống rỉ sét.

các bạn cứ so sánh nếu mua sắt về làm thì có ok hơn không ??? 

--- mua tấm dài cắt làm 3 là làm được con C , máy H
--- cắt làm 2 là chơi được X, Z rounter hay dựng đứng lên chơi eke phía sau là có ngay double wall cho gantry cnc.
--- còn ứng dụng nhiều cái khác nếu các bạn muốn có 1 combo nhanh gọn.


cuối cùng mong các bác mỗi người mua 1 tấm thôi , dành cho những anh em gà mờ khác để đỡ đóng học phí nhiều.

----------


## Tuanlm

trả học phí cho bộ Z gòi mới lòi ra cái này.

----------


## CNC abc

> Em ở SG đó bác. Em bán nguyên tấm, có gì em bán hộ nữa tấm.


Bác cho em xin địa chỉ để em chạy qua.

----------


## Himd

tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k

cắt cho minh 1 tấm dài 360mm còn lại chia đôi  nhé

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Bác cho em xin địa chỉ để em chạy qua.


207 bà hom, f13 q6, nhé bác. qua chiều tối dùm em, giờ em đi kiếm cơm rồi. sau 6h chắc ok. có gì cứ gọi em trước.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k
> 
> cắt cho minh 1 tấm dài 360mm còn lại chia đôi  nhé


ok anh như đã gọi điên thoại nhé. em inbox stk cho anh đó.

----------


## ktshung

như đã điện thoại cho bác, mình đặt hàng bác 6 cây dài 2m. Bác liện hệ và chuyển ra Huế cho mình theo phương án nào rẻ nhất nhé, đồng thời trong 6 cây sẽ có 2 cây mình nhờ bác cắt khúc cho mình, mình sẽ đo và báo số liệu, cám ơn bác

----------


## ktshung

Nếu bác có cặp ray 25 nào dài tầm 300 - 400 thì để cho mình luôn, và cắt một khúc cho vừa với nó, cám ơn bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> như đã điện thoại cho bác, mình đặt hàng bác 6 cây dài 2m. Bác liện hệ và chuyển ra Huế cho mình theo phương án nào rẻ nhất nhé, đồng thời trong 6 cây sẽ có 2 cây mình nhờ bác cắt khúc cho mình, mình sẽ đo và báo số liệu, cám ơn bác


thanks bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Cái chống tâm của máy tiện, hàng theo máy còn rất mới, nòng còn đẹp, chưa thấy mòn, quay ra vào êm ru, lock cứng là ko rung lắc gì, thích hợp cho anh em làm trục xoay tượng gỗ lớn, khắc đá.

Khoảng cách từ tâm chống tâm đến mặt A = 160mm, đến mặt B =220mm, với độ cao này thì có thể gá phôi đường kính tối đa 440mm nếu để lớp đệm, thứ 2, hoặc D = 320mm khi tháo lớp đệm, tùy nhu cầu mà anh em sử dụng. Khi tháo ra hay lắp vào đều có mặt phẳng chuẩn để lắp ráp.

Giá 2000k. Anh em có mua chống tâm của TQ mới biết, cái bé tí trong lòng bàn tay bằng nhôm, xục xịt đã hơn 1 tr nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:

Alpha step 66AC, hàng này tháo máy tự động của Nhật, máy như mới nên con step đi kèm cũng như mới vậy. Giá 500k



Đầu thay dao nhanh NT KH-16, có luôn collet và mũi khoan 8mm, collet và nut NT này ai đang cần thì lấy 1 bộ về lấy nut và collet cũng đủ tiền rồi. Giá 400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán, thanks.

----------


## mitsuivn1

> Em có 2 cặp ray tháo máy, chất lượng còn hơn 90%, rảnh bi bóng, ko rỉ sét, tất cả vết tối màu đều do vết dầu thôi, bi mới chạy nghe tong tong chứ ko nhẹ tên như hàng cũ, ko rít, ko sượng.
> Em có kinh nghiệm mua ray nhiều nên cặp nào còn như mới em mới lấy thôi, bèo nhèo là em chẳng thèm đụng. Hàng động bộ tháo máy nên mấy cái block giống nhau hết.
> 
> Cặp đầu dài 680 mm, 6 block mỗi block dài 9cm, trục Z máy gỗ nhiều đầu là vô tư luôn nha. Giá 1800k/cặp ( 6kg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cặp sau dài 220 mm hành trình 13cm, 2 block, thích hợp ai mua về lấy block thay thế hay thành trình ngắn, cặp này chất lượng 99% luôn. Giá 600k (2kg)
> ...


Cặp đầu dài 680 mm có ship tới nhà cho mình không bạn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cặp đầu dài 680 mm có ship tới nhà cho mình không bạn


bán lâu lắm rồi bạn ơi.

----------


## Ninh Tran

bác có kiếm được mấy cây thép đặc tầm 30x30 hay 40x40 dài tầm 500 nào không
nhôm cũng được. có nhắn em nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hôm bữa có anh nào nt mua cái đầu NT KH-16, em lỡ xóa tin nhắn nên ko liên lạc đươc. Anh đọc được thì nt lại dùm em nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Cái chống tâm của máy tiện, hàng theo máy còn rất mới, nòng còn đẹp, chưa thấy mòn, quay ra vào êm ru, lock cứng là ko rung lắc gì, thích hợp cho anh em làm trục xoay tượng gỗ lớn, khắc đá.

Khoảng cách từ tâm chống tâm đến mặt A = 160mm, đến mặt B =220mm, với độ cao này thì có thể gá phôi đường kính tối đa 440mm nếu để lớp đệm, thứ 2, hoặc D = 320mm khi tháo lớp đệm, tùy nhu cầu mà anh em sử dụng. Khi tháo ra hay lắp vào đều có mặt phẳng chuẩn để lắp ráp.

Giá 2000k. Anh em có mua chống tâm của TQ mới biết, cái bé tí trong lòng bàn tay bằng nhôm, xục xịt đã hơn 1 tr nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

post lại cho em nó mau vào dự án của ai đó chứ để ở nhà hoài nhìn cũng tiếc.

Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. Ray được tuyển chọn hàng cực phẩm, bộ khung cũng đẹp mê ly.
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Ray HSR35 hàng tuyển chọn cực phẩm, ray có taro trên block. ray dài 1200mm.
Giá 7000k gồm bệ máy và ray.
Đính kèm 36811
Đính kèm 36808
Đính kèm 36807

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mấy cái che bụi, kích thước rộng 360mm, cao 70mm, dài nhiều khích thước, dài nhất 1000mm, ít nhất vài tấc, tất cả loại này đều giống nhau, có thể dán nối lại, khi xếp lại chừng 1 tấc. Anh em sài thì qua lựa cũng dc. Giá 100k/m.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lên nào, đã đi dc vài met che bụi  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

cho 1m che bui nha

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Mấy cái che bụi, kích thước rộng 360mm, cao 70mm, dài nhiều khích thước, dài nhất 1000mm, ít nhất vài tấc, tất cả loại này đều giống nhau, có thể dán nối lại, khi xếp lại chừng 1 tấc. Anh em sài thì qua lựa cũng dc. Giá 100k/m.


 bac inbox cho em cai địa chỉ với ah,em uốn mua che bụi
Tam-0909040310

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> cho 1m che bui nha


hôm nào lấy hay ship luôn anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## truongkiet

hôm nào lấy đi,mà để cho 2m lun nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. Ray được tuyển chọn hàng cực phẩm, bộ khung cũng đẹp mê ly.
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Ray HSR35 hàng tuyển chọn cực phẩm, ray có taro trên block. ray dài 1200mm.
Giá 6000k gồm bệ máy và ray.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.

Trong hình là tấm dài 1200mm:
Đính kèm 36914
Đính kèm 36915

ví dụ: cái trục Z này của Minhcdt là sản phẩm làm ra từ em nó, Em và Minh đã canh chỉnh độ chính xác 2 ray đat sai số 2 ray 1% trên tổng chiều dài của ray là 600mm. 2 anh em ngồi canh chỉnh chỉ trong khoảng 1/2 giờ là xong vì tất cả các mặt đều được mài chuẩn hết. Dụng cụ là 1 đồng hồ so chân đá 1% và chấn hít từ. Kể từ ngày tìm hiểu hơn về ngành cơ khí em ko thích nói xuông, cái gì cũng phải có số liệu đo đạc cụ thể mới tin tưởng được. Bán hàng anh em mua về hên xui em ko làm nữa. Đang còn 1 tấm lẽ dài 500mm, do em cắt ra, anh em nào cần thì lấy về làm Z.
Đính kèm 36916
Đính kèm 36917

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Mấy cái che bụi, kích thước rộng 360mm, cao 70mm, dài nhiều khích thước, dài nhất 1000mm, ít nhất vài tấc, tất cả loại này đều giống nhau, có thể dán nối lại, khi xếp lại chừng 1 tấc. Anh em sài thì qua lựa cũng dc. Giá 100k/m.
> Đính kèm 38082
> Đính kèm 38083


cái này còn k a ơi?e lấy mấy mét ah.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: còn máy món  :Big Grin: 
Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. Ray được tuyển chọn hàng cực phẩm, bộ khung cũng đẹp mê ly.
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Ray HSR35 hàng tuyển chọn cực phẩm, ray có taro trên block. ray dài 1200mm.
Giá 6000k gồm bệ máy và ray.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cái chống tâm của máy tiện, hàng theo máy còn rất mới, nòng còn đẹp, chưa thấy mòn, quay ra vào êm ru, lock cứng là ko rung lắc gì, thích hợp cho anh em làm trục xoay tượng gỗ lớn, khắc đá.

Khoảng cách từ tâm chống tâm đến mặt A = 160mm, đến mặt B =220mm, với độ cao này thì có thể gá phôi đường kính tối đa 440mm nếu để lớp đệm, thứ 2, hoặc D = 320mm khi tháo lớp đệm, tùy nhu cầu mà anh em sử dụng. Khi tháo ra hay lắp vào đều có mặt phẳng chuẩn để lắp ráp.

Giá 1500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em mới lấy về con máy tiện Kitamura high precision KNC-50GA đời khá cao tháng 5 năm 2006.
Hành trình X 230mm, Z 250mm.
Con này chỗ headstock còn trống 2 bên 100mm, Anh em có mưu đồ làm máy tiện và phay kết hợp trên cùng 1 máy thì em này đúng ý đồ rồi ạ.
Giá 14tr.
Có clip quay, mọi người xem cho rõ nhé.

----------


## Ga con

> Mấy cái che bụi, kích thước rộng 360mm, cao 70mm, dài nhiều khích thước, dài nhất 1000mm, ít nhất vài tấc, tất cả loại này đều giống nhau, có thể dán nối lại, khi xếp lại chừng 1 tấc. Anh em sài thì qua lựa cũng dc. Giá 100k/m.
> Đính kèm 38082
> Đính kèm 38083


A cần 1 miếng chừng 500mm à, còn khúc nào không Romeo

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

chú Gà đừng lo , anh em thân thiết hàng luôn có .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

romeo... không lấy headstock giá có thơm không ? hành trình ngon đó.

----------


## Ga con

Không có Headstock là có 1/2 con máy C-frame rồi, ngon á.
À mà lấy cả về tháo headstock bán nhiều người me liền a.

Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

hehe con máy này em mới xem hôm qua xong.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Namcnc: hehe em đã mật thư cho anh. anh xem rồi báo em nha, máy đang còn trên xe, chưa hạ xuống nên chốt 1 cái là xe quay đầu thẳng hướng q8 ngay  :Big Grin: 
@gacon: vừa nhìn em nó là em nghĩ tới máy phay chứ ko nghĩ tới máy tiện. máy mini mà hành trình tốt quá.

update là em đã cố gắng thu thập những gì còn sót lại của máy này, vừa mua lại được cái bàn T zin theo máy luôn, lưu ý hàng tặng kèm theo máy giá vẫn không có gì thay đổi.

----------


## Nam CNC

thank you ..... I have a dream

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> thank you ..... I have a dream


hehe vừa test bằng đồng hồ, 2 trục XZ, headstock ngon lành anh ơi.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em mới lấy về con máy tiện Kitamura high precision KNC-50GA đời khá cao tháng 5 năm 2006.
> Hành trình X 230mm, Z 250mm.
> Con này chỗ headstock còn trống 2 bên 100mm, Anh em có mưu đồ làm máy tiện và phay kết hợp trên cùng 1 máy thì em này đúng ý đồ rồi ạ.
> Giá 14tr.
> Có clip quay, mọi người xem cho rõ nhé.


Tìm ck cho em gái mới 10 tuổi đời đây ạ

----------

Ga con

----------


## GORLAK

Chẳng phải bác Nam lụm rồi ah

----------


## Nam CNC

em nói là em có 1 ước mơ , cái XY này với cái Z bên cha MinhNhat nữa thì còn gì bằng `..... nhưng em đang kẹt đạn dành cho xây nhà , tiền ra ồ ạt không còn gì nên chỉ dám nói em có 1 ước mơ , em có 1 ước ao .

3 cái này cộng với con ATC BT30 built-in thì khó có con nào sánh bằng à nghen.... nhưng. Anh em nào ham đồ ngon tới nhà em mua ray con lăn với visme C1 em đổi cái bộ này.


À còn 3 cái combo SKR 30 và 46 đủ bộ router xem ra đem ra bán đổi hàng mới được , các bác đợi em .

----------


## mylove299

> em nói là em có 1 ước mơ , cái XY này với cái Z bên cha MinhNhat nữa thì còn gì bằng `..... nhưng em đang kẹt đạn dành cho xây nhà , tiền ra ồ ạt không còn gì nên chỉ dám nói em có 1 ước mơ , em có 1 ước ao .
> 
> 3 cái này cộng với con ATC BT30 built-in thì khó có con nào sánh bằng à nghen.... nhưng. Anh em nào ham đồ ngon tới nhà em mua ray con lăn với visme C1 em đổi cái bộ này.
> 
> 
> À còn 3 cái combo SKR 30 và 46 đủ bộ router xem ra đem ra bán đổi hàng mới được , các bác đợi em .


Bán mấy con ATC bớt đi là giấc mơ có thật liền đang săn ATC chưa ai xả đây  :Frown:

----------


## vufree

lấy Con máy tiện 200x200 của Anh kìa Nam... hhehheh..đổi ATC bt30 đê... muốn hốt thêm đồ gì thì hốt.

----------


## Nam CNC

haha... mylove , chú chơi không nổi mấy em ATC built in đâu . 

Anh Vũ , em muốn dùng nó cho con máy , thiếu nó thì kể như chả còn gì.

----------


## vufree

Hiểu rồi.... kekkekekeke

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán, em thanks nhiều.

----------


## GORLAK

Cây ht 250 cho ít thông tin nữa đi e

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

@gorlak: dạ visme phi 20 bước 04mm, C3S của NSK đó anh.

----------


## ktshung

em lấy cây ngắn bác ơi, gừi em nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> em lấy cây ngắn bác ơi, gừi em nha


dạ 2 em đó về với chủ mới rồi anh.

----------


## viemamdao_123

còn bán nữa không vậy bác ơi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán, em thanks nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> còn bán nữa không vậy bác ơi


còn món gì em update cuối bài nha bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm. 
Giá 10tr. Hàng đúng chuẩn công nghiêp.

----------

ngocsut

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> update: 
> Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm. 
> Giá 10tr. Hàng đúng chuẩn công nghiêp.


Cục này đi với hộp này là ngay hệ nè

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## Nam CNC

rô méo ... anh tưởng em bán kèm máy luôn chứ !!! hehehe

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> rô méo ... anh tưởng em bán kèm máy luôn chứ !!! hehehe


đổi con máy phay cơ cùi bắp này lấy con cnc trung quốc đó không anh.:-)  em bù thêm tiền.:-)

----------


## Nam CNC

Căng à nha ......

----------


## legiao

Cái hộp vuông 150x150mm của chú khanh nhìn xấu xấu mà lên chân máy nhìn phê lòi mắt luôn hehe

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Namcnc: máy phay mini để chưng anh ơi.
@legiao: cái cặp chân dài này anh lên đẹp nên cái hộp được thơm lây đó anh.

----------


## legiao

Anh định đổ bao nầy vào bên trong chừa lại cái lổ fi 40 để luồn dây em thấy ổn kg

----------


## Gamo

Bác đổ thử rồi cho bọn em chiêm ngưỡng kết quả với nhé... Trước giờ toàn đổ epoxy hao đạn quá...

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@legiao: em biết cái này, anh mua rồi thì em cũng hóng hớt xem anh đúc nó ok ko đó. cái này khá tiện và hợp lý nha.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm. 
Giá 10tr. Hàng đúng chuẩn công nghiêp. Rất đẹp, thích hợp lên 5 trục luôn.






Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. Ray được tuyển chọn kỹ vì hàng để sài, bộ khung chắc chắn.
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Ray HSR35 rất đẹp, ray có taro trên block. ray dài 1200mm.
Giá 5500k gồm bệ và ray.

----------


## nana

> update:
> tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
> rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.
> 
> tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
> tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác cho hình tấm sắt bắt ray nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bác cho hình tấm sắt bắt ray nhé


em mới up lại đó anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> update:
> tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
> rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.
> 
> tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
> tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lên cho mọi người xem.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Lên cho mọi người xem.


mua cái khung ko đc ko?

----------


## CQV

> mua cái khung ko đc ko?


bác hốt cái khung cho em dọn ké cặp ray nếu đủ lúa  :Wink:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Khung em bán 1tr8 nếu 2 bác share dc thì share

----------


## CQV

> Khung em bán 1tr8 nếu 2 bác share dc thì share


bác tuấn hốt bộ khung thì em gạch cặp ray , ok thì bác inbox e nhé

----------


## biết tuốt

bác nào mua được mấy cái này nhường em 1 cái đi ạ em bị hỏng , đang thiếu 1 cái , hoặc bác nào có chưa dùng để lại em với , rất củm ơn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GORLAK

Đang có mấy miếng nè bác, ku Khanh hết thì lh e.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> update:
> tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
> rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.
> 
> tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
> tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lên cho mọi người xem.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

update:

Bàn T mỏng, như hình. kích thước 600x350 dày 45mm, nặng 45kg. mặt đáy lỗ nhỏ là lỗ taro M6. ai thích bắt trên xuống thì khoan nhẹ lại.
Giá cực kì hợp lý cho anh em DIY nha - 1200k.




Bát 2 khủy bắt màn hình, kéo qua kéo lại rất tiện lợi. Gắn lên máy nhìn chuyên nghiêp. Giá 400k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em Khanh romeo update bài bán, 2 thằng làm chung xưởng dùng chung máy tính nên đăng nhập lộn nick của minhcdt . Vẫn là Khanh nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

lấy bàn T nha a Khanh. Hehe

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## vufree

Lụm lụm lụm.... kekekekekke

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> lấy bàn T nha a Khanh. Hehe


em sorry bongmayquathem, anh vufree gọi khi nảy, em nhận lời bán bàn T cho ảnh rồi, em chưa kịp update.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Lụm lụm lụm.... kekekekekke


A vufree nếu được nhường lại cho e nhé. Ưu tiên vùng sâu vùng xa. hehehe

----------


## vufree

Sorry Bongmayquathem nhé. Anh cũng rình cái bàn T 600mm lâu lâu rồi. Nếu bể dự ớn thì Anh sẽ kêu Em. Thanks



> A vufree nếu được nhường lại cho e nhé. Ưu tiên vùng sâu vùng xa. hehehe

----------


## GORLAK

Đậu xanh... canh me cái bàn vậy mà ko coi kịp

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán, em cảm ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> update: bàn T đã xong, tay 2 cấp bắt màn hình máy tính cũng xong. thanks.
> 
> update:
> tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
> rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.
> 
> tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
> tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.
> Đính kèm 41346
> ...


còn mấy món đồ, up lên cho mọi người thấy.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cái set dao Omron chuyên dụng cho máy phay CNC. Còn nguyên con ốc bàn T zin. Bên trong có 2 công tác, 1 thường đóng, 1 thường mở, nối ra ngoài 4 tiếp điểm. 
Đã test đóng mở 2 công tắc bằng đồng hồ. Hàng nồi đồng cối đã, có đường hơi để thổi sạch tiếp điểm set dao. Giá 400k.




mở cái nắp để xem sơ qua nội thất rồi đóng nắp lại, ngâm trong dầu bôi trơn, bên trong sáng loáng.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

em lấy cái set Z , đã chốt qua dt luôn

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## hoahong102

kinh thật nhanh như chớp, gạch cái tiếp theo nếu đăng bán

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Nam cnc: hàng đẹp nha anh, em mở cái nắp che xem bên trong thế nào, cấu tạo nó tương tự cái đồng hồ so vậy á, 1 ống trụ lớn dẫn hướng, 1 thanh trụ nhỏ để chống xoay, mã omron D6A google thì hãng bảo là loại chính xác cao, nguyên văn "High-precision Switch High-precision Switch for Detecting Micron-unit Displacement" hehehe hàng thơm nha anh.

@hoahong102: xem như khi nào có cái tiếp theo là em gửi thẳng qua anh đó.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm. 
Giá 10tr. Hàng đúng chuẩn công nghiêp. Rất đẹp, thích hợp lên 5 trục luôn.





Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá 1800k. - Đã bán.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226


Bộ ly hợp từ, đã kiểm tra 2 thắng từ đều hoạt động tốt ở 24VDC. Gồm 2 thắng từ: 1 thắng từ để đống mở ly hợp truyền động, 1 thắng từ để khóa toàn bộ 2 trục với cái vỏ gang bên ngoài. 
Đồ lạ lạ cho anh em về nghiên cứu chế cháo nên giá bèo lấy tiền xăng thôi. Giá 500k. Nặng 11kg.





Câu điện vào kiểm tra thử

----------


## zinken2

con Yukiwa này motor kéo công suất bao nhiêu bác ơi, áp input ? đầu kẹp dao colet loại gì? nặng khoảng bao nhiêu? đang quan tâm.
thank

----------


## ali35

Bộ ly hợp từ, đã kiểm tra 2 thắng từ đều hoạt động tốt ở 24VDC. Gồm 2 thắng từ: 1 thắng từ để đống mở ly hợp truyền động, 1 thắng từ để khóa toàn bộ 2 trục với cái vỏ gang bên ngoài. 
Đồ lạ lạ cho anh em về nghiên cứu chế cháo nên giá bèo lấy tiền xăng thôi. Giá 500k. Nặng 11kg.






em lấy cái thắng từ về ngâm kíu nha bác,bác ở đâu ạ,mai rảnh em ghé qua lấy luôn

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

cái yukiwa là cái trục xoay đó anh, con máy phay thi là của em, ảnh mượn chụp ké thôi.

----------

zinken2

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cái ly hợp từ đã bán.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Trục xoay Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm.
Giá 10tr. Hàng đúng chuẩn công nghiêp. Rất đẹp, mặt xoay gá được gia công liền khối thích hợp lên 5 trục luôn.





Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - Đã bán.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Motor servo mitsu MJ2S 200W mã HC-KFS23 + hộp số apex tỉ lệ 1-10, loại hộp số chính xác cao độ rơ bé hơn 3 arcmin. Google bảo arcmin = 0.0166667 độ.
Cả motor và hộp số còn đẹp long lanh nhé các anh.
Giá 900k, ai muốn lấy lẽ từng món thì inbox tính sau nhé.






Hộp số vuông góc tỉ lệ 1:2, hàng rất đep, tháo trên máy ép nhựa Sumitomo.
Thông số rõ ràng, tải tối đa 58.8Nm, tốc độ max 3000 rpm. Hàng đẹp long lanh, đầu bánh răng tháo ra cái một luôn nhé.
Giá 700k.

----------


## luongtu1983

Motor servo mitsu MJ2S 200W mã HC-KFS23 + hộp số apex tỉ lệ 1-10, loại hộp số chính xác cao độ rơ bé hơn 3 arcmin. Google bảo arcmin = 0.0166667 độ.
Cả motor và hộp số còn đẹp long lanh nhé các anh.
Giá 900k, ai muốn lấy lẽ từng món thì inbox tính sau nhé.






riêng hộp số giá thế nào bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@luongtu1983: chắc anh mới gọi em, em đang làm tay chân dầu mỡ quá nên chưa update kịp, có anh Tùng sdt 090xxxxxx198, hẹn mai chuyển tiền lấy động cơ và hộp số apex. Nếu có vỡ gạch em sẽ goị cho anh nhé. thanks anh.

----------


## luongtu1983

> @luongtu1983: chắc anh mới gọi em, em đang làm tay chân dầu mỡ quá nên chưa update kịp, có anh Tùng sdt 090xxxxxx198, hẹn mai chuyển tiền lấy động cơ và hộp số apex. Nếu có vỡ gạch em sẽ goị cho anh nhé. thanks anh.


đúng rồi ,sdt 0983335463,ok bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Up lên để mọi người shopping cuối tuần

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
> rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.
> 
> tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
> tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.
> 
> 
> 
> Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Trục xoay Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm.
> ...


shopping đầu tuần đi nào ae.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cặp sau dài 220 mm hành trình 13cm, 2 block, thích hợp ai mua về lấy block thay thế hay thành trình ngắn, cặp này chất lượng 99% luôn. Giá 600k (2kg)

ray bản bao nhiu

----------


## iamnot.romeo

ngocbh2001: ray này em bán rồi anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: dc servo 200w và hộp số apex 1-10 đã bán. còn lại mấy món sau.
tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Hàng lạ lần đầu xuất hiện trên diễn đàn. Trục xoay Yukiwa SNC170R size mặt bích 170mm.
Giá 10tr. Hàng đúng chuẩn công nghiêp. Rất đẹp, mặt xoay gá được gia công liền khối thích hợp lên 5 trục luôn.





Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Hộp số vuông góc tỉ lệ 1:2, hàng rất đep, tháo trên máy ép nhựa Sumitomo.
Thông số rõ ràng, tải tối đa 58.8Nm, tốc độ max 3000 rpm. Hàng đẹp long lanh, đầu bánh răng tháo ra cái một luôn nhé.
Giá 700k.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

............................

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán. Em cảm ơn đã ủng hộ shop.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: trục xoay yukiwa đã bán, máy tiện kitamura đã bán. Em cảm ơn. Còn lại ít đồ em cập nhật bên dưới.

Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Hộp số vuông góc tỉ lệ 1:2, hàng rất đep, tháo trên máy ép nhựa Sumitomo.
Thông số rõ ràng, tải tối đa 58.8Nm, tốc độ max 3000 rpm. Hàng đẹp long lanh, đầu bánh răng tháo ra cái một luôn nhé.
Giá 700k.

----------

HT Machinery

----------


## Danang cncrouter

Hộp số mặt bích bao nhiêu mm bạn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hộp số mặt bích bao nhiêu mm bạn


mặt bích hiện tại lắp servo 200w. dùng 1 sơ mi để chuyển về đúng cốt.

Mặt bích của hộp số kích thước 90x90, cốt âm vào đường kính 18mm, then 5mm.
Ai dùng step hay servo cốt 14 thì em hỗ trợ tiện sơ mi về đúng cốt.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hộp số vuông góc em đã bán. thanks ae đã ủng hộ em.

Hiện nay còn vài tấm sắt bắt ray và cái vai máy nhé.
update: trục xoay yukiwa đã bán, máy tiện kitamura đã bán. Em cảm ơn. Còn lại ít đồ em cập nhật bên dưới.

Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Hộp tool Hitachi 3 trong 1, bao gồm khoan tay, bào mặt, cưa bàn (có đường gom phôi về một chỗ, rất sạch sẽ) . Thích hợp với anh em DIY sưu tầm, để trong nhà sửa chữa lặt vặt rất tiện. 
Đã test ngon lành. Cảm quan nhìn bên ngoài còn rất đẹp ít trầy. Để trong góc làm việc là sang chảnh hẳn ra, hàng về đầy đủ từ a-z, còn nguyên cả mút xốp. Cam kết hàng chắc chắn để sử dụng công việc chứ không phải đồ chơi  :Big Grin: 
Giá 1200k.




lắp kẹp mũi khoannày vào cái cán bằng ren là thành cái khoan nhé.


Clip test cưa bàn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: Bộ Hitachi 3 trong 1 đã có gach.

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=iamnot.romeo;124128]update:
Hộp tool Hitachi 3 trong 1, bao gồm khoan tay, bào mặt, cưa bàn (có đường gom phôi về một chỗ, rất sạch sẽ) . Thích hợp với anh em DIY sưu tầm, để trong nhà sửa chữa lặt vặt rất tiện. 
Đã test ngon lành. Cảm quan nhìn bên ngoài còn rất đẹp ít trầy. Để trong góc làm việc là sang chảnh hẳn ra, hàng về đầy đủ từ a-z, còn nguyên cả mút xốp. Cam kết hàng chắc chắn để sử dụng công việc chứ không phải đồ chơi  :Big Grin: 
Giá 1200k.


vỡ gạch để anh nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@ali: ok anh nếu vỡ gạch thì em gọi anh.

----------


## hoahong102

ko hiểu bào có phẳng hơn phay dc ko nhỉ:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
có cặp ray hsr30 dài 4m, tháo tay robot cấp phôi, cũng nhìn còn dc, chưa thấy rỗ. Ở bãi SG, ai mua em dẫn đi xem mua dc thì mua.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

A lấy giúp em cho lẹ ạ. Về ai máu em bán lại luôn. Ko để ai hốt phí ạ. :-)

----------


## Totdo

> A lấy giúp em cho lẹ ạ. Về ai máu em bán lại luôn. Ko để ai hốt phí ạ. :-)


Còn cứng ngắt ăn sắt được báo giá cho em ạ

----------


## CQV

> update:
> có cặp ray hsr30 dài 4m, tháo tay robot cấp phôi, cũng nhìn còn dc, chưa thấy rỗ. Ở bãi SG, ai mua em dẫn đi xem mua dc thì mua.


đủ hàng lên máy rồi mà nhìn lại thèm , bác inbox cho em thông số kích thước và giá cặp ray khủng bố bên góc tay trái với  , thêm 1 cây vitme 32 - 36 bước 10 hành trình 500-600 hàng đẹp ko rơ xượng ợ , thank bác chủ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@QCV: anh nhá máy lại em số dt nha, liên hệ zalo cũng dc. Nếu muốn ray khủng thì có con lăn size 45, hàng mới 100% của Đức, dài cỡ 1m, cái block nó dài 200mm. Giá ray mới mắc hơn ray củ có chút xiu. Visme 3210 doublenut hành trình cỡ này thì bao la luôn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

bàn T mini 250x250x40. Bàn rất mini thích hợp dự án mini, đáy phẳng, hàng bãi nên góc cạnh có cấn tí, bề mặt còn rất tôt. Giá 600k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T 250x250 đã có gach của một anh gần nha. thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
bàn T gang đúc, kích thước 600x300 dày 40mm, nặng 32kg, loại này là hợp với anh em mình lắm nha, bàn T 300x600 loại thường là dày 50-60mm, nặng cỡ 60kg ko à, ko có mi nhon dễ sài như vầy, theo em đánh giá thì cái bàn T phù hợp một trong những thứ khó tìm nhất trong dự án DIY nên ai có ý tưởng thì mang về nhà liền nha, lâu lắm mới có bàn mỏng đẹp thế này. Giá 2500k.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch bàn T 300x600 như đã trao đổi nhé anh Khanh ơi. Hehe

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Gạch bàn T 300x600 như đã trao đổi nhé anh Khanh ơi. Hehe


Ra đi nhanh quá... trễ phà

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bác nào cần bàn T kích thước bao nhiêu thì ghi ra, em có thấy đâu đó thì em còn biết mà đem về.

----------


## GORLAK

Cần cái bàn T mỏng, khoảng 200x600 nhe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bàn T mini 500x140x35mm, Giá 700k.

----------


## Hung rau

Có bàn 400x600 hay 600x600 hú anh nhé Khanh ?

----------


## Gamo

có bàn 900x600 hú anh nhé Khanh  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

Gà , loại size đó bảo đảm có , nhưng nhớ kêu xe cẩu về nha , chớ 3 bánh phải có nghề lắm mới mang về được , tầm 400-500kg chơi không , romeo nó dẫn đi mua luôn , cho nó li nước mía là được.

----------

Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## hung1706

> Gà , loại size đó bảo đảm có , nhưng nhớ kêu xe cẩu về nha , chớ 3 bánh phải có nghề lắm mới mang về được , tầm 400-500kg chơi không , romeo nó dẫn đi mua luôn , cho nó li nước mía là được.


400 500 kg là bàn dày cỡ 50 60 đó anh Nam, mà size 600 900 bảo đảm ko có, chỉ có 500 1000 hoặc 500 1200 gì đó em có thấy nhưng dày hơn 80 và nhân khối ra sẽ biết trọng lượng. Xe ba gác chở về dc là cả 1 nghệ thuật  :Smile: )))

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, 1.4 tấn còn tha được, 500kg ăn thua gì. Nhưng mà romeo kêu cha đó bán mất ùi

Nói dzậy thui chứ chắc 500kg tau cũng chạy... chắc gắn nhôm định hình loại dày rồi ủi phẳng thôi

----------


## huanpt

Bàn T mini 500x140x35mm, Giá 700k. anh dặt cái này nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@update: bàn T mini xong rồi. sorry a Huân em chưa update kịp vì tối qua a gohome có gọi em, mà lúc đó em mê ăn, mê ngủ quá cái ko mở máy tính cập nhât. có cái tương tự em gọi a trước.

@gamo: em đã chỉ anh cái chỗ bàn T hôm bữa nằm ở đâu rồi mà lúc đó a ko múc chi, để người ta bán  :Big Grin:  cái bàn T hôm em chỉ anh gamo thì nó dày tới 150mm, tháo trong máy khoan cần, nhưng bên dưới đúc rỗng, có gân nên cũng nhẹ nhàng thôi. như máy của anh, em tìm 1 cặp 400x900 mỏng mỏng lắp 2 cái là vừa hả anh gà.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Nếu cần làm bàn T lớn, đặt ku Romeo bào mấy thanh rời, xong về lắp lên là thành bàn T.

Ngày xưa e cũng chơi chiêu này, vừa tầm đó a.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, có được bàn T làm sẵn thì tốt quá... hôm trước tại nghe chú Romeo nói nó tầm 600kg nên hơi làm biếng

Trong trường hợp bí quá, chơi chiêu của Phúc thì phay rãnh trên thanh sắt, bắt xuống bàn bằng ốc vít hả?

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe, có được bàn T làm sẵn thì tốt quá... hôm trước tại nghe chú Romeo nói nó tầm 600kg nên hơi làm biếng
> 
> Trong trường hợp bí quá, chơi chiêu của Phúc thì phay rãnh trên thanh sắt, bắt xuống bàn bằng ốc vít hả?


có gì mà bí, ông qua tui thấy bàn T này là nhỉu nhão luôn chứ 600 x 900 x 40 vuông đét 6 mặt, sợ ông về tay không hổng nổi  :Smile: 

tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho... iu quá... để cuối tuần qua thăm ông

----------

Diyodira

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: sắt hộp đã bán dc 2 hộp, còn lại khoản 10 hộp, anh em có nhu cầu pm nhé. mấy hộp vuông 150 này làm máy khắc gỗ nhỏ nhỏ thì đúng bài rồi a.

----------


## phuocminhhoa

tại sao dài chỉ có 1,1m thế này trời ? T.T

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## GORLAK

Lúc cần thì ko có, lúc bội thực rồi thì tùm lum tà la  :Frown: (

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## legiao

Sắt hộp nầy lên máy nhìn bậm trợn lắm các cụ

----------

iamnot.romeo, solero

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh legiao làm cái máy chất quá, nhìn thấy cững cáp.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Em lại về cái trục xoay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 5000k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Lại về cái bàn T song sinh với cái lần trước, tháo từ máy khoan taro của Nhật. Em mươn hình cũ, cái về lần này y chang cái kia, ngoại hình long lanh hơn cái trước vì dc bảo quản trong nhà, sẽ cập nhật hình lại vào sáng mai.
bàn T gang đúc, kích thước 600x300 dày 40mm, nặng 32kg, loại này là hợp với anh em mình lắm nha, bàn T 300x600 loại thường là dày 50-60mm, nặng cỡ 60kg ko à, ko có mi nhon.
Theo em kinh nghiệm thì tìm cái bàn T phù hợp một trong những thứ khó tìm trong dự án DIY nên ai có ý tưởng thì mang về nhà liền nha, lâu lắm mới có bàn mỏng đẹp thế này. Giá 2500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên cho ae thấy bàn T nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
bộ 7 cái Nixxie tube, 1 cái  chữ XYZ, 6 cái số 0-9 Giá nguyên mạch này 500k.

----------


## conga

A đang cần ray 20 THK dài 1m50. e có ko

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@conga: em không có rồi anh

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hàng lại về
Hộp tool Hitachi 3 trong 1, bao gồm khoan tay, bào mặt, cưa bàn (có đường gom phôi về một chỗ, rất sạch sẽ) . Thích hợp với anh em DIY sưu tầm, để trong nhà sửa chữa lặt vặt rất tiện. 
Đã test ngon lành. Cảm quan nhìn bên ngoài còn rất đẹp ít trầy. Để trong góc làm việc là sang chảnh hẳn ra, hàng về đầy đủ từ a-z, còn nguyên cả mút xốp. Cam kết hàng chắc chắn để sử dụng công việc chứ không phải đồ chơi  :Big Grin: 
Giá 1200k.




lắp kẹp mũi khoannày vào cái cán bằng ren là thành cái khoan nhé.


Clip test cưa bàn.

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=iamnot.romeo;127290]update: hàng lại về
Hộp tool Hitachi 3 trong 1, bao gồm khoan tay, bào mặt, cưa bàn (có đường gom phôi về một chỗ, rất sạch sẽ) . Thích hợp với anh em DIY sưu tầm, để trong nhà sửa chữa lặt vặt rất tiện. 
Đã test ngon lành. Cảm quan nhìn bên ngoài còn rất đẹp ít trầy. Để trong góc làm việc là sang chảnh hẳn ra, hàng về đầy đủ từ a-z, còn nguyên cả mút xốp. Cam kết hàng chắc chắn để sử dụng công việc chứ không phải đồ chơi  :Big Grin: 
Giá 1200k.




lắp kẹp mũi khoannày vào cái cán bằng ren là thành cái khoan nhé.

Hì cái ny để anh nhé,but qua đến thứ 5 anh mới qua được,để chỗ Minh dùm nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ok anh, vậy thứ 5 qua nhé anh, cho a test thoải mái luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> update: hàng lại về
> Hộp tool Hitachi 3 trong 1, bao gồm khoan tay, bào mặt, cưa bàn (có đường gom phôi về một chỗ, rất sạch sẽ) . Thích hợp với anh em DIY sưu tầm, để trong nhà sửa chữa lặt vặt rất tiện. 
> Đã test ngon lành. Cảm quan nhìn bên ngoài còn rất đẹp ít trầy. Để trong góc làm việc là sang chảnh hẳn ra, hàng về đầy đủ từ a-z, còn nguyên cả mút xốp. Cam kết hàng chắc chắn để sử dụng công việc chứ không phải đồ chơi 
> Giá 1200k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lắp kẹp mũi khoannày vào cái cán bằng ren là thành cái khoan nhé.
> ...


Có nhắn zalo cho bác, tạm thời cho gạch 1 con nhé. Thanks

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@anhxco: em nhắn zalo lại cho a rồi đó, có 1 bộ mà a ali lấy rồi anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Lại về cái bàn T song sinh với cái lần trước, tháo từ máy khoan taro của Nhật.
bàn T gang đúc, kích thước 600x300 dày 40mm, nặng 32kg, loại này là hợp với anh em mình lắm nha, bàn T 300x600 loại thường là dày 50-60mm, nặng cỡ 60kg ko à, ko có mi nhon.
Theo em kinh nghiệm thì tìm cái bàn T phù hợp một trong những thứ khó tìm trong dự án DIY nên ai có ý tưởng thì mang về nhà liền nha, lâu lắm mới có bàn mỏng đẹp thế này. Giá 2500k.






update:
Em lại về cái trục xoay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 5000k.





Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên cho mọi người thấy, ai thích gì pm em nhé, đang cần lúa để lấy đồ về  :Big Grin:

----------


## vopminh

Em gạch bộ Hitachi 3 in 1 nha bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Em gạch bộ Hitachi 3 in 1 nha bác


Em bán bộ đó từ bữa đăng rồi nha bác. thanks bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Lại về cái bàn T song sinh với cái lần trước, tháo từ máy khoan taro của Nhật.
bàn T gang đúc, kích thước 600x300 dày 40mm, nặng 32kg, loại này là hợp với anh em mình lắm nha, bàn T 300x600 loại thường là dày 50-60mm, nặng cỡ 60kg ko à, ko có mi nhon.
Theo em kinh nghiệm thì tìm cái bàn T phù hợp một trong những thứ khó tìm trong dự án DIY nên ai có ý tưởng thì mang về nhà liền nha, lâu lắm mới có bàn mỏng đẹp thế này. Giá 2500k.






update:
Em lại về cái trục xoay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 5000k.





Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## Ga con

Romeo cho thêm tý thông tin kích thước 4 lỗ ốc bắt xuống bàn máy của cái trục xoay, 2 cái đường ống như khí nén kia dùng làm gì thế.

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@gacon: Kể từ năm 2005  trục xoay yukiwa snc140 chuyển sang mã yukiwa jnc140 theo link này nè anh http://www.yukiwa.co.jp/public/discon.php. Trang tiếng Nhật nên translate để xem ạ.

còn đây là thông số mã tương đương JNC140, mâm xoay hãng này lúc nào cũng có thắng khóa trục, chắc để đề phòng lúc mình thô bạo quá, có 2 loại là air và hydraulic, mã JNC thì là air clamp.

----------

Ga con

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T 600x300 đã bán.

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 5000k.





Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán, thanks anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bàn map gang mini, dùng gắn đồng hồ xo, đo lường chi tiết nho nhỏ, kích thước bàn làm việc 110x150mm. Giá 500k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
2 cái mâm cặp 4 chấu, đường kính 350mm. Giá 3500k. Liên hệ em để xem nhé.



Máy ép thủy lực, cái này inbox trao đổi nhé. Em bán dùm thôi.

----------


## Trucvt

> update:
> Cái quạt hút thổi. Giá 500k.
> anh em xem tem mạc thông số có rõ ràng nhé.


Tôi gạch quạt nhé. Nhắn số tk qua zalo nha -> o9123378oo

Thanks.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@trucvt: Dạ anh ơi hồi nảy em vừa đăng có a lợi golark gọi lấy rồi anh, em đang lỡ tay làm nên chưa lên update kịp, lần sau ủng hộ em nhé. thanks anh.

----------


## Trucvt

> @trucvt: Dạ anh ơi hồi nảy em vừa đăng có a lợi golark gọi lấy rồi anh, em đang lỡ tay làm nên chưa lên update kịp, lần sau ủng hộ em nhé. thanks anh.


Ok. Hẹn dịp khác nhé.
Thanks!

----------


## sgcnc

máy ép được bao nhiêu tấn thế bác, xuất xứ ?

----------


## dangkhoi

tìm giúp e cái quạt hút nhé như đã trao đổi qua Zalo
0914068960

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@trucvt: thanks anh nhé.
@dangkhoi: ok anh em sẽ báo a sớm về cái quạt sò hút thổi đó.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Đầu cắt thay dao bt30 rất nhỏ gọn, em có để con step pk5913, size 86 dài 130mm để ae hình dung dc kích thước thực tế. mặt bích đáy 120x145.
Tình rạng hiện nay bạc đạn quay nghe kêu, phải bảo trì, vô mỡ lại. Trọn bộ gồm đầu cắt, dây đai, ben đạp dao.
Giá 2000k.

----------

Bryan_281989

----------


## Luyến

> update:
> Đầu cắt thay dao bt30 rất nhỏ gọn, em có để con step pk5913, size 86 dài 130mm để ae hình dung dc kích thước thực tế. mặt bích đáy 120x145.
> Tình rạng hiện nay bạc đạn quay nghe kêu, phải bảo trì, vô mỡ lại. Trọn bộ gồm đầu cắt, dây đai, ben đạp dao.
> Giá 2000k.


Tạm gạch nhé

----------


## huyquynhbk

> update:
> Đầu cắt thay dao bt30 rất nhỏ gọn, em có để con step pk5913, size 86 dài 130mm để ae hình dung dc kích thước thực tế. mặt bích đáy 120x145.
> Tình rạng hiện nay bạc đạn quay nghe kêu, phải bảo trì, vô mỡ lại. Trọn bộ gồm đầu cắt, dây đai, ben đạp dao.
> Giá 2000k.


vỡ gạch thì đến e nhé bác.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ em chưa update kip, em vừa đăng thì anh Quân ở Tân Phú lấy BT30 ATC rồi ạ. Lần sau có em sẽ ưu tiên anh em quan tâm. Thanks ạ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bộ 4 chân máy cao su hàng khủng, đường kính 190, lỗ ren bắt chân máy là ốc 20mm bước ren nhuyễn. Bên ngoài tróc sơn vậy thôi, chứ hàng vẫn sử dụng tốt, phù hợp ai kê máy nặng, chạy gia tốc nhanh. Giá trọn bộ 800k/4 cái.


Cái này đúng nghĩa ve chai, dao chấn, cối chấn, dao cắt balabala.... ai thích chế cháo gì thì em dẫn đi mua, xin li cafe thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Eke phay vuông thích hợp máy H, kích thước cao 460mm, đáy 200x210mm ,phù hợp làm máy C mini. Đáy có bậc định vị vuông góc.
Giá 800k

----------


## huanpt

> update:
> Eke phay vuông thích hợp máy H, kích thước cao 460mm, đáy 200x210mm ,phù hợp làm máy C mini. Đáy có bậc định vị vuông góc.
> Giá 800k


Gạch cái ke nha Khanh

----------


## truongkiet

cái ke mà bể gạch thì cho mình chặn cục đá xanh hha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@huanpt: xác nhận gạch của anh, chiều em đi ngang ship luôn nhé  :Big Grin: 
@truongkiet: nhận gạch của anh luôn, nhưng kèo này cứng quá anh, mốt có nữa em nhớ tới a trường kiệt ngay.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Cặp chân đôn, phay phẳng và bằng nhau 2 mặt trên dưới, nguyên zin nó bắt trên đó là combo THK KR45. kích thước cao 420mm, tổng dài phần trên 680mm.
Cặp này phù hợp làm máy router có Z thọt sâu, máy laser, in 3D. bắt 2 combo lên mặt bàn là dc song mã rồi  :Big Grin: 
Giá 800k/cặp 2 cái, 1 cặp nặng hơn 40kg, ưu điểm là dc phay, nhuộm đen (không phải sơn) chống rỉ sét. 40kg tiền sắt mua về cũng 600k rồi.

----------


## Trucvt

> update:
> Cặp chân đôn, phay phẳng và bằng nhau 2 mặt trên dưới, nguyên zin nó bắt trên đó là combo THK KR45. kích thước cao 420mm, tổng dài phần trên 680mm.
> Cặp này phù hợp làm máy router có Z thọt sâu, máy laser, in 3D. bắt 2 combo lên mặt bàn là dc song mã rồi 
> Giá 800k/cặp 2 cái, 1 cặp nặng hơn 40kg, ưu điểm là dc phay, nhuộm đen (không phải sơn) chống rỉ sét. 40kg tiền sắt mua về cũng 600k rồi.


Gạch bộ này về làm giường nha. tks

----------


## Hung rau

> A đang cần ray 20 THK dài 1m50. e có ko


bên mình đang có ray 20 dài 1,6m 4block trượt. bạn cần liên hệ nhé!
ké chút nhé em zai  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@trucvt: như đã trao đổi zalo với anh, em cảm ơn anh nhé  :Big Grin: 
@hung rau: ok anh cứ thoải mái nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
trọn bộ 5 cái kẹp hơi, 2 cái bé bé, 3 cái lớn gấp đôi, tất cả đều có sensor hành trình. Giá rất ve chai 500k 5 cái trong hình, hàng tháo máy trong KCN nên yên tâm về dùng thôi, dính dơ chút xíu à, đẹp rất đẹp ah.

----------


## ali35

> update:
> trọn bộ 5 cái kẹp hơi, 2 cái bé bé, 3 cái lớn gấp đôi, tất cả đều có sensor hành trình. Giá rất ve chai 500k 5 cái trong hình, hàng tháo máy trong KCN nên yên tâm về dùng thôi, dính dơ chút xíu à, đẹp rất đẹp ah.


có bán lẻ hem,nếu có a lấy mỗi thứ 1 cái ngâm kiu

----------


## dungtb

bán e 1 cái nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Hiện nay có a Ryan muốn lấy 2 cái kẹp lớn nên em xé lẻ:
@ali: em để a 1 lớn 1 nhỏ giá 200k
@anh ryan: em để a 2 cái kẹp lớn thành đôi như đã nói chuyện
@dungtb: còn lại 1 cái kẹp nhỏ nếu a lấy thì em ship, giá 100k

----------


## ali35

> Hiện nay có a Ryan muốn lấy 2 cái kẹp lớn nên em xé lẻ:
> @ali: em để a 1 lớn 1 nhỏ giá 200k
> @anh ryan: em để a 2 cái kẹp lớn thành đôi như đã nói chuyện
> @dungtb: còn lại 1 cái kẹp nhỏ nếu a lấy thì em ship, giá 100k


thứ 5 a ghé qua lấy nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán. em cảm ơn ạ.

----------


## dungtb

Ok ship cho tớ nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán, em cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 5 cái ben hơi có trượt dẫn hướng, hành trình 60mm. KOGANEI alpha series ARS10x60, có sensor hành trình kèm theo. Nguồn gốc là rã từ máy tự động trong nhà máy Nhật ở KCN nên còn rất đẹp.
> Giá 150k/1 cái. ưu tiên ae lấy bộ 5 cái.


E gạch cái này a nhé
C
Tối e liên lạc bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@duytrung: lấy bộ 5 cái cho gọn luôn nha anh. có thể lấy ở Thủ Đức hoặc Q6.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: lại tháo thêm vài cặp vai.
Cặp chân đôn, phay phẳng và bằng nhau 2 mặt trên dưới, nguyên zin nó bắt trên đó là combo THK KR45. kích thước cao 420mm, tổng dài phần trên 680mm, mặt trên rộng 120mm.
Cặp này phù hợp làm máy router có Z thọt sâu, máy laser, in 3D. bắt 2 combo lên mặt bàn là dc song mã rồi  :Big Grin: 
Giá 800k/cặp 2 cái, 1 cặp nặng hơn 40kg, ưu điểm là dc phay, nhuộm đen (không phải sơn) chống rỉ sét. 40kg tiền sắt mua về cũng 600k rồi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 
8 cái ben, 2ty, hành trình 10mm. Mã KOGANEI SGDAQ25x10, hàng tháo máy rất đẹp, made in japan.
Giá 1500k/8 cái.

----------


## fredtran

> @ali: dạ a ghé lúc nào cũng dc, ko có em thì có Minh đưa anh.
> 
> update:
> cái kinh phản xạ vuông góc, ae chế đồ chơi 100k.


Mình lấy cái kính này nhé, bạn inbox địa chỉ mình ghé lấy.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

5 cái ben hơi có trượt dẫn hướng, hành trình 60mm. KOGANEI alpha series ARS10x60, có sensor hành trình kèm theo. Nguồn gốc là rã từ máy tự động trong nhà máy Nhật ở KCN nên còn rất đẹp.
Giá 5 cái 750k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 8 cái ben nhỏ đã xong, còn lại 3 cái ben có ti trượt hành trình 60mm.

----------


## jeanvaljean

> update: 8 cái ben nhỏ đã xong, còn lại 3 cái ben có ti trượt hành trình 60mm.


Hi Khanh
Bữa nào có thấy xilanh kẹp loại nhò trong lòng ban tay mà hình thức còn đẹp gái + tay kep ko bị rơ thì hú anh cái nha
Anh tìm 5 cái

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T 600x300 đã bán.

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 5000k.





Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


Bàn map gang mini, dùng gắn đồng hồ xo, đo lường chi tiết nho nhỏ, kích thước bàn làm việc 110x150mm. Giá 300k.



Bộ 4 chân máy cao su hàng khủng, đường kính 190, lỗ ren bắt chân máy là ốc 20mm bước ren nhuyễn. Bên ngoài tróc sơn vậy thôi, chứ hàng vẫn sử dụng tốt, phù hợp ai kê máy nặng, chạy gia tốc nhanh. Giá trọn bộ 800k/4 cái.


Cái này đúng nghĩa ve chai, dao chấn, cối chấn, dao cắt balabala.... ai thích chế cháo gì thì em dẫn đi mua, xin li cafe thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
combo 4 cái ben đủ loại cho ae nghiên cứu, hàng Made in Japan. Toàn bộ đều có trượt bi dẫn hướng chính xác. 3 cái to ray trượt hộp rất chắc chắn.
Nguyên bombo giá 500k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

UPDATE: combo 4 ben nhỏ đã bán. Em cảm ơn.

----------


## thuyên1982

> update: bàn T 600x300 đã bán.
> 
> Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
> Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
> Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
> Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
> Giá 5000k.
> 
> 
> ...


Mớ này bán như thế nào vậy  bác.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

lưỡi chấn đó 35k/kg lựa thoải mái đó anh.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hi Khanh
> Bữa nào có thấy xilanh kẹp loại nhò trong lòng ban tay mà hình thức còn đẹp gái + tay kep ko bị rơ thì hú anh cái nha
> Anh tìm 5 cái


dạ hôm qua em có nghe anh Lâm nói, có em gọi a ngay.


update:
Còn 2  cái ben hơi có trượt dẫn hướng, hành trình 60mm. KOGANEI alpha series ARS10x60, có sensor hành trình kèm theo. Nguồn gốc là rã từ máy tự động trong nhà máy Nhật ở KCN nên còn rất đẹp.
Giá 2 cái 300k.

----------


## Totdo

Cái này đúng nghĩa ve chai, dao chấn, cối chấn, dao cắt balabala.... ai thích chế cháo gì thì em dẫn đi mua, xin li cafe thôi
em ở xa quá bác chủ lấy giúp nhé
một cây hình dáng giống như này bác, dài ngắn gì cũng được


nếu có cây trên bác lấy giúp thêm một cây như này dài tương đương luôn

Minh O935417382

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

dạ lát về em ghé xem thử.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bữa nào dắt em đi với, đang tính chế máy uốn sắt nhôm bé bé

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 5000k.





Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


Bộ 4 chân máy cao su hàng khủng, đường kính 190, lỗ ren bắt chân máy là ốc 20mm bước ren nhuyễn. Bên ngoài tróc sơn vậy thôi, chứ hàng vẫn sử dụng tốt, phù hợp ai kê máy nặng, chạy gia tốc nhanh. Giá trọn bộ 800k/4 cái.


Cái này đúng nghĩa ve chai, dao chấn, cối chấn, dao cắt balabala.... ai thích chế cháo gì thì em dẫn đi mua, xin li cafe thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Mấy nay em cũng mua dùm mấy anh vài mỗi người 1 bộ lưỡi và đế chấn. Nay lum đại bộ dài 300mm về bán thử. Giá 600k.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Lạc loài 1 cặp chân 3 chân, kích thước dài 700, rộng 100, cao 400.Giá 800k

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up lên cuối tuần mọi người shopping, còn mấy thứ lặt vặt ae hốt giúp, em giải nghệ :P

----------


## giaock

Bác khanh  giải nghệ chuyển qua gia công hả. Vậy thì mốt đi bãi sao gặp được bác nữa hihihi....

----------


## Gamo

Hắn ko buôn ve chai nữa, buôn đồ tự sản xuất cạnh tranh với hàng Nhật

----------


## Tuancoi

Nếu cặp vai là hàng hàng tháo máy thì cho anh đặt gạch nhé

----------


## Gamo

Hehe mình đặt rùi bác

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Cảm ơn anh em mình trong suốt thời gian qua đã ủng hộ em, tiếp sức cho giấc mơ CNC VN của em  :Big Grin: 
còn sót lại đợt ben hơi:
hành trình 75mm, 2 ty, 1 ray trượt, mỗi bộ có kèm 2 sensor hành trình. 4 cái 500k. 


hành trình 60mm, 2ty, 2 ray trươt, mỗi bộ có kèm 2 sensor hành trình, 2 cái 300k.


hôm qua đi lum cặp lưỡi chấn, ngứa tay lum nắp 4 quạt làm mát tủ điện, quạt china thôi nhé, điện 220v, em chưa test, hôm qua mưa quá còn gửi ngoài đó. giá 500k, ngày mai em sẽ test, ai gạch đầu tiên bên dưới, em test xog liên hệ người đó.

----------


## waranty

> Cảm ơn anh em mình trong suốt thời gian qua đã ủng hộ em, tiếp sức cho giấc mơ CNC VN của em 
> còn sót lại đợt ben hơi:
> hành trình 75mm, 2 ty, 1 ray trượt, mỗi bộ có kèm 2 sensor hành trình. 4 cái 500k. 
> 
> 
> hành trình 60mm, 2ty, 2 ray trươt, mỗi bộ có kèm 2 sensor hành trình, 2 cái 300k.


Mình lấy cả mớ này bạn bao ship nhé. Ok thì cho mình xin stk. Thanks!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Mình lấy cả mớ này bạn bao ship nhé. Ok thì cho mình xin stk. Thanks!


ok anh, inbox em địa chỉ đi, em nhắn tk qua.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 4000k.





Còn vài Tấm sắt bắt ray của bộ trượt linear, dày 18mm, lổ bắt ray 20, mài lán đẹp nói chung ko có gì để suy nghĩ. Có thể làm nhiều việc X, Y Z đều dc.
rộng 185mm, lỗ M5 cách nhau 60mm, có thể bắt cả ray 20 và ray 25mm.

tấm dài 1560mm - giá 1400k.
tấm dài 2000mm - giá 1700k.



Cái vai thích hợp làm máy H, router hạng nặng phay kim loại. Em mua bộ này lâu rồi, cất làm của riêng. 
Kích thước phủ bì của bệ là 1070x300x180. Bắt ray 35mm, khoảng cách 2 tâm ray cách nhau 195mm, 2 bên hông của bệ máy đã phay phẳng, vuông, bắt 1 miếng sắt vào là bắt dc visme dùng hối EK EF.

Chỉ con bệ giá - 1800k.
Đính kèm 41224
Đính kèm 41225
Đính kèm 41226

Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


Bộ 4 chân máy cao su hàng khủng, đường kính 190, lỗ ren bắt chân máy là ốc 20mm bước ren nhuyễn. Bên ngoài tróc sơn vậy thôi, chứ hàng vẫn sử dụng tốt, phù hợp ai kê máy nặng, chạy gia tốc nhanh. Giá trọn bộ 800k/4 cái.


Cái này đúng nghĩa ve chai, dao chấn, cối chấn, dao cắt balabala.... ai thích chế cháo gì thì em dẫn đi mua, xin li cafe thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
bàn T và 10 con chạy cho anh em sài, kích thước 165x650x25mm. bề mặt lán đẹp, đáy mài phẳng. Giá 700k





Khung gang đúc, tuyệt vời cho router kim loại khổ lớn, 
2 bên phay chỗ bắt ray bản 25, chính giữa phay phẳng chỗ đặt bàn T, dài 1140mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 1100mm. nặng 180kg, đúc gân, cứng cáp, chỗ bắt ray cao.
chổ bắt ray đúc dày nhất 80mm, khung bên trong chỗ mỏng nhất 30mm, gân chạy dọc theo khung dày trên 40mm. 4 cạnh bên đều được phay phẳng, chổ bắt visme cho Y lý tưởng.

khung này em biết nhiều anh em vẫn mơ ước hằng ngày. một chổ đặt ray tốt, một bề mặt phẳng song song để gá bàn T, em ngán ve chai nặng thế này mà bữa nay vẫn không cưỡng lại dc. sơn phết lại chút là em nó còn hơn diễn viên JAV nữa. Ai cần dựng nguyên con thì em cũng tiếp luôn.
Giá 5tr.




mặt lưng cho anh em dễ hình dung.


Em gửi video cho ae dễ hình dung

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T đã ra đi trong vòng 3 nốt nhạc, em cảm ơn.

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> update: bàn T đã ra đi trong vòng 3 nốt nhạc, em cảm ơn.


Hic .. bàn T bán mau dử , bác nào mua để lại em   :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Hic .. bàn T bán mau dử , bác nào mua để lại em


Lần sau nha anh, lần này bàn T ra đi lẹ quá.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán. thanks ae đã ủng hộ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bộ combo dây đai đã xong, cảm ơn anh em đã ủng hộ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cặp IKO con lăn tháo máy mài cnc OKAMOTO, ray chạy trục Y, kéo trục Z ra vô chạy rất ít nên ray như mới vậy. Che chắn trong cover kĩ nên đẹp long lanh luôn. 
Ray bản 30mm, Tổng dài 650mm, mã IKO LRX30, LRX là loại ray con lăn siêu tải của IKO, cặp này trong máy mài CNC nên cấp chính xác rất cao, 4 block có in mã cặp.
Cặp này 11.8kg, giá 3tr3 (bằng giá ray bi tròn tại quận 8 giá 300k/kg).

----------


## Tuancoi

Cứ thấy ray con lăn là muốn lăn vào!

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cứ thấy ray con lăn là muốn lăn vào!


Nhào vô anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
đã bán, cảm ơn ae đã ủng hộ.

----------


## dangkhoi

máy e cùi bắp quá nên lại không thấy hình

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 5met máng xích đã bán
@dangkhoi: hình vẫn thấy mà anh.

----------


## Tuancoi

> update: 5met máng xích đã bán
> @dangkhoi: hình vẫn thấy mà anh.


Quá nhanh!

----------


## legiao

Xích xe tăng chạy nhanh quá hong kịp trở tay hix đang thiếu

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Xích xe tăng chạy nhanh quá hong kịp trở tay hix đang thiếu


đã inbox zalo rồi nhé anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## dangkhoi

Tiết quá về nhà thấy được đã bán rồi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 4000k.





Khung gang đúc, tuyệt vời cho router kim loại khổ lớn, 
2 bên phay chỗ bắt ray bản 25, chính giữa phay phẳng chỗ đặt bàn T, dài 1140mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 1100mm. nặng 180kg, đúc gân, cứng cáp, chỗ bắt ray cao.
chổ bắt ray đúc dày nhất 80mm, khung bên trong chỗ mỏng nhất 30mm, gân chạy dọc theo khung dày trên 40mm. 4 cạnh bên đều được phay phẳng, chổ bắt visme cho Y lý tưởng.

khung này em biết nhiều anh em vẫn mơ ước hằng ngày. một chổ đặt ray tốt, một bề mặt phẳng song song để gá bàn T, em ngán ve chai nặng thế này mà bữa nay vẫn không cưỡng lại dc. sơn phết lại chút là em nó còn hơn diễn viên JAV nữa. Ai cần dựng nguyên con thì em cũng tiếp luôn.
Giá 5tr.




mặt lưng cho anh em dễ hình dung.


Em gửi video cho ae dễ hình dung




Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


cặp IKO con lăn tháo máy mài cnc OKAMOTO, ray chạy trục Y, kéo trục Z ra vô chạy rất ít nên ray như mới vậy. Che chắn trong cover kĩ nên đẹp long lanh luôn. 
Ray bản 30mm, Tổng dài 650mm, mã IKO LRX30, LRX là loại ray con lăn siêu tải của IKO, cặp này trong máy mài CNC nên cấp chính xác rất cao, 4 block có in mã cặp.
Cặp này 11.8kg, giá 3tr3 (bằng giá ray bi tròn tại quận 8 giá 300k/kg).

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Nặng 16 giá 4000k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn.  



Ray NSK LH25 dài 2150 cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ. Nặng 14 giá 3500k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
NSK LH25 là dòng 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của NSK japan.



Ray NSK LH20 dài 1080, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ, ray có cánh tải nặng hơn ray ko cánh. Nặng 7,6kg giá 1900k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
NSK LH20 là dòng 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của NSK japan.



Ray THK HSR20 dài 1480, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray có cánh tải nặng hơn ray ko cánh. Nặng 9 giá 2200k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)



Căp THK SR15, ranh 4 rãnh bi, dài 500mm, mặt trên dính keo, rảnh bi sáng bóng, 1.7kg giá 400k


mớ ray mitsumi 2 rảnh bi bản 12mm, loại mỏng, laser và in 3D. Cả mớ 4,5kg giá 1200k.
- Tổng cộng 7 cặp: 2 cặp đen dài 500mm, 2 cặp 340mm, 1 cặp ray đen 320mm, 1 cặp 300mm, 1 cặp 220mm.

----------


## pvkhai

Gạch mớ ray 12 và cặp ray 15 4 rãnh bi. Ok?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Gạch mớ ray 12 và cặp ray 15 4 rãnh bi. Ok?


nhận gạch của anh pvkhai, cảm ơn anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 4000k.





Khung gang đúc, tuyệt vời cho router kim loại khổ lớn, 
2 bên phay chỗ bắt ray bản 25, chính giữa phay phẳng chỗ đặt bàn T, dài 1140mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 1100mm. nặng 180kg, đúc gân, cứng cáp, chỗ bắt ray cao.
chổ bắt ray đúc dày nhất 80mm, khung bên trong chỗ mỏng nhất 30mm, gân chạy dọc theo khung dày trên 40mm. 4 cạnh bên đều được phay phẳng, chổ bắt visme cho Y lý tưởng.

khung này em biết nhiều anh em vẫn mơ ước hằng ngày. một chổ đặt ray tốt, một bề mặt phẳng song song để gá bàn T, em ngán ve chai nặng thế này mà bữa nay vẫn không cưỡng lại dc. sơn phết lại chút là em nó còn hơn diễn viên JAV nữa. Ai cần dựng nguyên con thì em cũng tiếp luôn.
Giá 5tr.




mặt lưng cho anh em dễ hình dung.


Em gửi video cho ae dễ hình dung




Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


cặp IKO con lăn tháo máy mài cnc OKAMOTO, ray chạy trục Y, kéo trục Z ra vô chạy rất ít nên ray như mới vậy. Che chắn trong cover kĩ nên đẹp long lanh luôn. 
Ray bản 30mm, Tổng dài 650mm, mã IKO LRX30, LRX là loại ray con lăn siêu tải của IKO, cặp này trong máy mài CNC nên cấp chính xác rất cao, 4 block có in mã cặp.
Cặp này 11.8kg, giá 3tr3 (bằng giá ray bi tròn tại quận 8 giá 300k/kg).






Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Nặng 16 giá 4000k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn.  
Đính kèm 48755
Đính kèm 48756

Ray NSK LH25 dài 2150 cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ. Nặng 14 giá 3500k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
NSK LH25 là dòng 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của NSK japan.
Đính kèm 48757
Đính kèm 48758

Ray NSK LH20 dài 1080, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ, ray có cánh tải nặng hơn ray ko cánh. Nặng 7,6kg giá 1900k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
NSK LH20 là dòng 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của NSK japan.
Đính kèm 48759
Đính kèm 48760

Ray THK HSR20 dài 1480, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray có cánh tải nặng hơn ray ko cánh. Nặng 9 giá 2200k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)
Đính kèm 48761
Đính kèm 48762

Căp THK SR15, ranh 4 rãnh bi, dài 500mm, mặt trên dính keo, rảnh bi sáng bóng, 1.7kg giá 400k ( có gạch của anh pvkhai ở Đà Nẵng)
Đính kèm 48780

mớ ray mitsumi 2 rảnh bi bản 12mm, loại mỏng, laser và in 3D. Cả mớ 4,5kg giá 1200k. ( có gạch của anh pvkhai ở Đà Nẵng)
- Tổng cộng 7 cặp: 2 cặp đen dài 500mm, 2 cặp 340mm, 1 cặp ray đen 320mm, 1 cặp 300mm, 1 cặp 220mm.
Đính kèm 48776

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
> Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
> Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
> Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
> Giá 4000k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đầu tuần ae giúp tụi nó mau đi nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bữa nay lại về cặp con lăn ray IKO 20, dài 700mm block có cánh, lỗ suông ko taro. Sáng mai e đăng ae nào quan tâm thì để ý nhé. Giá thơm cho ae sài, nhanh tay thì còn, chậm tay cũng còn luôn nha :P

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: 2m8 xích nhưa hiệu IGUS hảng của Đức, tháo máy tự động. Bản rộng 60mm, loại này size phổ thông máy nào cũng dùng dc nhé. Giá 300k

----------


## vpopviet

> update: 2m8 xích nhưa hiệu IGUS hảng của Đức, tháo máy tự động. Bản rộng 60mm, loại này size phổ thông máy nào cũng dùng dc nhé. Giá 300


mình lấy mớ xich nay nhe

----------


## Tuancoi

Lại đi nhanh quá!

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Giá 3500k, nặng 16kg
THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn. 



Ray NSK LH25 dài 2150 cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ. Nặng 14kg giá 3500k 



Ray THK HSR20 dài 1480, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray có cánh tải nặng hơn ray ko cánh. Nặng 9 giá 2200k (giá 250k/kg như giá bãi)



cặp IKO con lăn tháo máy mài cnc OKAMOTO, ray chạy trục Y, kéo trục Z ra vô chạy rất ít nên ray như mới vậy. Che chắn trong cover kĩ nên đẹp long lanh luôn. 
Ray bản 30mm, Tổng dài 650mm, mã IKO LRX30, LRX là loại ray con lăn siêu tải của IKO, cặp này trong máy mài CNC nên cấp chính xác rất cao, 4 block có in mã cặp.
Cặp này 11.8kg, giá 3tr3 (bằng giá ray bi tròn tại quận 8 giá 300k/kg).






Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp con lăn, cặp ray 20 dài 1480 đã bán. Thanks các anh ủng hộ.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

4 cái Differential Pressure Switch của hảng Yamamoto, khoảng phát hiện sai lệch điều chỉnh bằng núm vặn từ 1-6 kPa. Giá 100k/cái.
Đám này có vẻ là hàng mới, miếng nhựa che chỗ vặn vít còn nguyên, trong lô còn mấy cái khoảng sai lệch từ 0.1-0.3 kPa, hàng mới trong bịch. Ae nào cần thì pm em.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Ray còn 2 cặp dài 2,2 met và 2,15 met này, ae làm máy gỗ nhiều đầu ủng hộ em nhé.
Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Giá 3500k, nặng 16kg
THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn. 



Ray NSK LH25 dài 2150 cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ. Nặng 14kg giá 3500k 



Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
cái eke gá phôi vuông góc, kích thước 170x150x150, giá 400k.

----------


## dangkhoi

combo đẹp hơn cái ke

----------


## pvkhai

Đã nhận được mớ ray tí hon. Thanks bác chủ.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Khung đế rất đẹp, quá đẹp luôn, bắt ray THK HSR15, kích thước dài = 820mm, rộng = 420mm, dày = 40mm. Em mua nó về vì nó lên con H 300x500 là quá đẹp thôi. Giá 2500k gồm bệ và ray.

----------

khangscc

----------


## khangscc

Xin phép Khanh cho anh ké cái món có thể ghép với cái bàn của em nha  :Big Grin: 
Khung thép như hình được mày vuông vắn hộp 80 vuông, dày chắc cỡ 8mm chân đế rộng 80 dài 120 dày 16 thép thành trên dày 10>> rộng hình như 840, cao thông thủy cỡ 300 (ai quan tâm add zalo em gửi cụ thể)
Nguyên khung nặng 19kg, giá 500k không bao gồm ship, chỉ nhận ship nhà xe

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thoải mái đi anh Khang. Em cập nhật là bệ máy H đã xong, em nó trên đường về Long Xuyên làm nhiệm vụ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hàng hóa



> Ray còn 2 cặp dài 2,2 met và 2,15 met này, ae làm máy gỗ nhiều đầu ủng hộ em nhé.
> Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Giá 3500k, nặng 16kg
> THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray NSK LS25 dài 2150 cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm, ray nhuộm chống rỉ. Nặng 14kg giá 3500k 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## iamnot.romeo

up đầu tuần, còn vài cặp ray nữa là xong rồi ạ.

----------


## Ninh Tran

cái combo nằm dưới ke vuông đẹp nha.

----------


## khangscc

> cái combo nằm dưới ke vuông đẹp nha.


Cha này có con mắt cú vọ của dân ve chay  :Wink:

----------


## Ninh Tran

> Cha này có con mắt cú vọ của dân ve chay


có tiềm năng. hehehee

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 4000k.




Khung gang đúc, tuyệt vời cho router kim loại khổ lớn, 
2 bên phay chỗ bắt ray bản 25, chính giữa phay phẳng chỗ đặt bàn T, dài 1140mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 1100mm. nặng 180kg, đúc gân, cứng cáp, chỗ bắt ray cao.
chổ bắt ray đúc dày nhất 80mm, khung bên trong chỗ mỏng nhất 30mm, gân chạy dọc theo khung dày trên 40mm. 4 cạnh bên đều được phay phẳng, chổ bắt visme cho Y lý tưởng.
Giá 5tr.




Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Nặng 16 giá 3500k
THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn.  
Đính kèm 48755
Đính kèm 48756

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Ray THK SHS25 dài 2200, cam kết ray còn bót, chạy êm. Nặng 16 giá 3500k
> THK SHS25 là ray 4 rãnh bi tải nặng của THK japan, là dòng ray mới có đệm nhựa cách bi, chạy êm hơn, tốc độ cao hơn. 
> Đính kèm 48755
> Đính kèm 48756


Cặp này bác để tôi rinh về ăn tết, alo bác rồi. Bác SMS TK tuần sau chuyển tiền.

----------


## hoahong102

[QUOTE=iamnot.romeo;134382]Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
Giá 4000k.




sao lại nhỏ và nhẹ vậy nhỉ, hình như ko còn động cơ,  mình có cái cục đối xứng với nó tạm gọi là trống tâm cũng của yukiwa có phanh thủy lực mà nó to và rất nặng có lẽ 50kg, để nghiên cứu xem ghép chúng thành đôi

----------


## truongkiet

em yukiwa có động cơ kèm theo không Khanh ơi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> em yukiwa có động cơ kèm theo không Khanh ơi


@truongkiet: cái trục xoay yukiwa này có tích hợp có động cơ ac servo của sanyo bên trong, ko có driver thôi anh. mình về thay con servo 200w là chạy ầm ầm rồi.
@hoahong: yukiwa có 4 size trục xoay loại này, cái này mặt bích 140mm, là size nhỏ nhẹ nhất. To nhất lên tới 200 mấy cũng nặng khiếp lắm anh.

Anh em liên hệ em trong máy ngày này nhắn zalo dùm em đỡ, cái dt nó bị tịt rồi, em sắm cái khác đã.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán, em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Đã bán, em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cặp này bác để tôi rinh về ăn tết, alo bác rồi. Bác SMS TK tuần sau chuyển tiền.


cái dt em có vấn đề chút, anh liên hệ qua số 0977 5chin3 012 giúp em nha. Như đã nói chuyện qua điện thoại, em sẽ đống gói cẩn thận case gỗ cho an toàn.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Ok..........

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## thaibinhcnc

Ok, chiều mai có việc ghé kho bạc mình chuyển luôn.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@ThaiBinhCNC: Em đã gửi cho anh, viettel chậm, mã bill 434954821 nha anh.

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> @ThaiBinhCNC: Em đã gửi cho anh, viettel chậm, mã bill 434954821 nha anh.


nhận hàng rồi cụ, nhìn sơ thấy chắc chắn. sao 2 cây mã khác nhau nhỉ.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Dạo này ko đi bãi nữa vì ko có thời gian xa ae nhớ quá. Cuối năm lôi trong nhà ra dc 4 cái chân ko dùng bán.

Chân sắt nhuộm đen, chắc chắn. 
Kích thước đế 140x180, 4 lỗ 12mm. Trên 75x125mm, 4 lỗ taro M8
Cao 438mm, 4 cây được phay 2 mặt trên dưới, cao bằng nhau, 4 cây là 4 chân độn cao tháo ra từ 1 máy tự động.
Giá 700k/1 cặp (2 cái).

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: cặp chân còn 1 cặp nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

đã bán, em cảm ơn.

----------


## GORLAK

Tính mò 2 cặp chân cho phù hợp mà mất 1 cặp rồi

----------


## Himd

chân sắt còn k để cho minh nhé

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@Himd dạ hiện nay hết chân sắt rồi anh.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: visme còn 3 cây loại chính xác cao, visme mài có đường thoát phôi ở giữa rãnh bi, loại thường hay thấy ở các dòng visme chính xác cao C5, C3 của NSK. Hàng này em tuyển chọn dc vài cây từ gần trăm cây, ae mua dùng yên tâm.

Visme đường kính 15mm, bước 5mm, hành trình 370mm, có khớp nối ra cốt 14mm giá 600k ( cây bên dưới)
Visme đường kính 15mm, bước 5mm, hành trình 410mm, không có khớp nối giá 500k




Visme đường kính 16mm, bước 10mm, hành trình 570mm, có khớp nối ra cốt 14mm, giá 700k.



Khung gang đúc, tuyệt vời cho router kim loại khổ lớn, 
2 bên phay chỗ bắt ray bản 25, chính giữa phay phẳng chỗ đặt bàn T, dài 1140mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 1100mm. nặng 180kg, đúc gân, cứng cáp, chỗ bắt ray cao.
chổ bắt ray đúc dày 80mm, gân chạy dọc theo khung dày trên 40mm. 4 cạnh bên đều được phay phẳng, chổ bắt visme cho Y lý tưởng.
Giá 5tr.




Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Eke vuông phay tất cả các mặt, có 3 cái, sắt dày 20mm, rất cứng vững, chiều cao 350mm, rộng 150mm, mặt chân đế 150x180mm.
Mặt hơi vàng vàng là nó dính lớp keo, vệ sinh phát sạch ngay. Giá 600k/cái

----------


## truongkiet

600k 3 cái ke sắt hả

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> 600k 3 cái ke sắt hả


em dạ cái nặng 25kg, 600k/1 cái anh.

----------


## truongkiet

Có tìm đc con máy nào cho a chưa

----------


## GORLAK

Ke ngon quá... Toàn mé mé dự án

----------


## cuongkran

> Trục xoay máy phay công nghiêp, YUKIWA, hàng rất gọn mặt bích size 140mm, kích thước phủ bì 300x200x140mm, bên ngoài sơn trầy với dơ nên em đánh ra luôn rồi.
> Người ta bảo tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn, bao kiểm tra độ rơ, con này dùng cơ cấu 1 bánh răng, 2 trục vít vuông góc để khóa, khử độ rơ, anh em yên tấm sử dụng, hộp số tỉ lệ 1-90.
> Hàng mini nhỏ gọn, khoản trên dưới 30kg, 1 mình em bưng để lên bàn máy dễ dàng.
> Con này gắn mâm cập hay làm 5 trục như anh bài hướng dẫn của anh hoangmanh thì hết bài vì độ cao tâm, độ vuông góc của nó rất chuẩn.
> Giá 4000k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Đang tìm dao cối chấn mà ko biết đống này còn không bác Khanh?
Mách dùm nhé. Cafe bao bác cả tháng luôn.😀
Menkran. Zalo 016889ooo88.

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: eke chỉ còn 1 cái duy nhất nhé.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Visme đường kính 16mm, bước 10mm, hành trình 570mm, có khớp nối ra cốt 14mm, giá 700k.



Khung gang đúc, tuyệt vời cho router kim loại khổ lớn, 
2 bên phay chỗ bắt ray bản 25, chính giữa phay phẳng chỗ đặt bàn T, dài 1140mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 1100mm. nặng 180kg, đúc gân, cứng cáp, chỗ bắt ray cao.
chổ bắt ray đúc dày 80mm, gân chạy dọc theo khung dày trên 40mm. 4 cạnh bên đều được phay phẳng, chổ bắt visme cho Y lý tưởng.
Giá 5tr.




Sắt hộp lại về, giá 800k, phay phẳng 4 mặt, 1 mặt phay 2 đầu để bắt visme. Kích thước sắt hộp 150x150 dày 8-9ly, dài 1m1.


Tấm sắt dày 15mm, kích thước 200x900, phay tất cả các mặt rất đẹp, sắt Japan nên xử lí bề mặt quá tốt, mấy chỗ vàng vàng trong hình là keo vàng từ nhựa dính qua.
Tấm sắt rất ít lỗ, chắc chắn dư chỗ để bắt ray, visme lên.
Nặng 22kg/ tấm, Giá 700k/ 1 tấm.

----------


## chuvanbinhpt

E cần 1 bloc mã HSR20 bác nào biết ai bán chỉ e với ạ. E cám ơn

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> E cần 1 bloc mã HSR20 bác nào biết ai bán chỉ e với ạ. E cám ơn


dạ em ko có.

update: đã bán cặp visme 1505 rồi ạ. em cảm ơn.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: trục xoay đã xong chiều nay ạ

----------


## dungtb

:Big Grin:  hàng ngon quá

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update:
Em bán cái khung máy, gồm trục XY, Y có luôn motor, trục X có mặt bích gắn step size 86mm. 
Giá máy 8tr, không có bàn sắt bên dưới, ai mua bàn sắt kê máy thì em bán 3tr, bàn nặng 350kg, hàn nhật zin, mặt trên phay phẳng.

Trình bày với ae mình thì đây là con máy đầu tiên em làm chạy, máy đã chạy, đã phay nhôm rất okey.
Con này là bước đầu tiên, em làm xong ko dùng mà ra làm xưởng dựng máy khác to hơn luôn. Nay bán lại cho anh em nào mới bước vào con đường CNC, giá linh kiện thôi. mua về lắp cái Z, step driver là chạy thôi.
Con máy này làm ra để thử sức mình, chạy dc chừng 1 tuần là em ra làm xưởng dựng con máy phay giường của mình, nên anh em đừng lo máy xuống cấp.

Thông tin kỹ thuật như sau: máy hành trình gia công dc 400x700
Trục Z: em đã tháo ra làm việc khác.
Trục X: combo nguyên bản ray 20, visme 20 bước 5mm, hành trình dc 420mm. Mặt bích motor 86mm, gắn động cơ. Gắn motor step, driver vào là vi vu nha, combo này cực kì chính xác, ngày xưa chạy jog chạy đúng từng 0.01mm
Trục Y: song mã 2 combo THK KR45B, 2 block trượt, hành trình dc 700mm. Vẫn còn giữ nguyên step 86 4Nm, gắn 2 driver vào là chạy. 2 cái combo này thôi giờ đi mua cũng cỡ 4-5tr.
Khung máy: sắt hàn ghép kĩ lưỡng, đồ làm mình dùng nên rất tâm huyết, hàn xong đem mài lán hết các mặt.
Che nước: máy có làm máng nước kỹ, tưới nguội thoải mái, anh em đừng thấy dơ mà chê. tại máy ko chạy nữa năm rồi nên bụi nó bám vậy thôi.
Xích nhưa máng cáp: đủ xích nhựa X,Y,Z
Cân nặng: máy khá nặng, tính sơ sơ thì cỡ 150kg nên ưu tiên anh em ở sg cho dễ mua nhé.






Combo trục X ray 20, visme 20 bước 5, nguyên bản.



motor trục Y, 2 bên 2 con, 2 khớp nối giống nhau.


nắp che combo X còn nguyên. măt bàn nhôm taro lỗ để gá phôi, mặt bàn tự máy phay lại, phí đáy máng nước vẫn còn phôi nhôm máy phay dính lại.

----------


## truongkiet

Cho xin thông tin cái bàn nhà Khanh

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> Cho xin thông tin cái bàn nhà Khanh


cái bàn xong rồi anh  :Big Grin:  anh Phước Việt hốt.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Đầu năm làm ăn phát tài nha

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Có 10 bộ Combo THK KR46, loại 2 block trượt. Visme bước 20mm. Tổng dài 700, hành trình tối đa 480mm. 
Giá 1800k/ 1 bộ. 
Đi kèm mỗi bộ là mặt bích, 2 bánh đai, dây đai zin của THK dành cho cho servo 200W, trong hình đã tháo ra nhưng vẫn giữ lại.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

bàn T 450x240x35mm, của máy bắng điện cực Sodick nên tuyệt đối chính xác nhé. Giá 900k
Từ bãi về




Vệ sinh lau dầu lại, mặt bàn T lán mịn như da baby.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: bàn T đã có gạch.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

update: hàng kẹo  :Big Grin: 
Sét độ cao dao. Vừa tháo máy phay rớt công nhưng xui máy bị lỗi phải rã đầy đủ từ cái đế, ốc T bắt vào bàn máy, dây hơi xịt phôi làm sạch, dây tín hiệu. Giá 1500k.


Mâm cập 5C size 5inch. Made in poland, max 6000 RPM, loại này khá nổi tiếng trong kẹp chi tiết nhỏ, collet bán nhiều. Giá 2500k.



Link youtube về cách sử dụng em nó. Rất tiện lợi.

----------


## cnc_vinh

> update: hàng kẹo 
> Sét độ cao dao. Vừa tháo máy phay rớt công nhưng xui máy bị lỗi phải rã đầy đủ từ cái đế, ốc T bắt vào bàn máy, dây hơi xịt phôi làm sạch, dây tín hiệu. Giá 1500k.
> 
> 
> Mâm cập 5C size 5inch. Made in poland, max 6000 RPM, loại này khá nổi tiếng trong kẹp chi tiết nhỏ, collet bán nhiều. Giá 2500k.
> 
> 
> 
> Link youtube về cách sử dụng em nó. Rất tiện lợi.


loai này kẹpchi tiet chuan lam

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bộ trượt nặng 450kg, dài phủ bì 5met, rail NSK LH30 size 30, dài 4,6met.
Còn tốt, còn bánh răng zin theo thanh răng.
Giá 22tr (không có cặp chân cao trong hình) Hình em chụp vội ngoài bãi nên trên rail còn phủ lớp dầu mỡ, đảm bảo ko rỉ sét.

----------

